# 26+ tire choices



## chrisx (Mar 4, 2009)

We need a 26+ tire thread!
How long before they make it a sticky?

Thanks for adding 26+ to the + thread; (at long last).

so far I found tires at, ( I am not counting down hill tires).
-------------------------------------------------------------------------
Maxxis
Surly
vee tire company
WTB

edit:
here is a link for the 26+ rim thread
http://forums.mtbr.com/26-27-5-29-plus-bikes/26-rim-choices-1010893.html


----------



## Guest (Feb 23, 2016)

chrisx said:


> We need a 26+ tire thread!
> How long before they make it a sticky?
> 
> Thanks for adding 26+ to the + thread; (at long last).


not many 26+ avail but hopefully that will change just like everything else.


----------



## leeboh (Aug 5, 2011)

See, Fat bike thread.


----------



## trekninja (Oct 22, 2007)

if there were more 26+ options id have no choice but to build a steel hard tail with nice 2.8s on it


----------



## leeboh (Aug 5, 2011)

I have a pair of Gazzalodis' 26 x 3.0. Really beefy downhill type. I just don,t see a demand. Buy a fat bike, get a second set of wheels in 27.5 x 3.0.


----------



## trekninja (Oct 22, 2007)

leeboh said:


> I have a pair of Gazzalodis' 26 x 3.0. Really beefy downhill type. I just don,t see a demand. Buy a fat bike, get a second set of wheels in 27.5 x 3.0.


unfortunately i dont see a demand either. i think 26+ is going to die before its really born


----------



## chrisx (Mar 4, 2009)

No interest in fat bikes!
How about a nobby nic in 26 x 2.8 inch,
or
WTB Weirwolf in 26 x 3.0
Must be something other than down hill tires out there

Fat Bike; NO, not for me, thanks for the offer though



leeboh said:


> See, Fat bike thread.


----------



## Carl Mega (Jan 17, 2004)

Maybe helps some... Surly Dirt Wizard 26 2.75 is the main offering...

Some data this thread:

http://forums.mtbr.com/27-5/where-26-a-945627.html



Carl Mega said:


> Trying to give the 26+ a legitimate try cause it makes so much sense for plus-sizes:
> 
> 
> Resulting wheel size in the Goldilocks zone -> same as 27.5
> ...


----------



## chrisx (Mar 4, 2009)

What about rims?

Where is the balance 35mm inside diameter?
A person may want to change tires now and again. What is the widest id a 2.0 tire can safely ride on? What is the smallest id for a 3'0 tire?

Example:
I am wanting to ride down the Baja again. I need wide tires. When the gravel road turns to a cow trail, and then turns into a dry creek bed of sand, I want wide tires. Next summer when I head for northern Washington state, I may want some thinner tires fit for some mud.

What rim works for both?


----------



## Guest (Feb 24, 2016)

leeboh said:


> I have a pair of Gazzalodis' 26 x 3.0. Really beefy downhill type. I just don't see a demand. Buy a fat bike, get a second set of wheels in 27.5 x 3.0.


thats not the answer and yes i had a fat bike. I'm not interested in wagon wheels(29r) nor am i interested in 650b+ as it nearly equates to wagon wheels, hence 26+ is where it's at. Sea otter will tell if any other 26+ rubber is on the way soon.


----------



## Guest (Feb 24, 2016)

chrisx said:


> What about rims?
> 
> Where is the balance 35mm inside diameter?
> A person may want to change tires now and again. What is the widest id a 2.0 tire can safely ride on? What is the smallest id for a 3'0 tire?
> ...


28-30mm minimum ID for 26+ ...which is what my new wheelset will be.


----------



## leeboh (Aug 5, 2011)

chrisx said:


> No interest in fat bikes!
> How about a nobby nic in 26 x 2.8 inch,
> or
> WTB Weirwolf in 26 x 3.0
> ...


OK, get that. See the plus sized bikes. 27.5 and 29ers in 3-3.25 inch tires? Fat starts at 3.5. My fatbike has 3.8 inch tires. Really like 1/2 an inch wider. 27.5 rims are 1 " bigger than 26ers. Really slim differences. Plenty of 27.5+ options out there. Just saying. What frame are you going to run 26x 3.0 tires on?


----------



## Carl Mega (Jan 17, 2004)

leeboh said:


> OK, get that. See the plus sized bikes. 27.5 and 29ers in 3-3.25 inch tires? Fat starts at 3.5. My fatbike has 3.8 inch tires. Really like 1/2 an inch wider. 27.5 rims are 1 " bigger than 26ers. Really slim differences. Plenty of 27.5+ options out there. Just saying. What frame are you going to run 26x 3.0 tires on?


No expert but learning new stuff daily.

I'd estimate 'plus' is settling in at 2.6 - 3ish. We'll see what happens but I imagine trail riders are going to like the narrower 2.8 type tires more than the bigger volume true 3+ tires. (see Ibis' new Mojo3)

Also - seems like there are a lot of 27.5 frames that a 26+ tire will fit. AFAIK, the only official production 26+ frame is the Surly instigator.

^ that's what I have and a 26x2.8 NN would be sweet!

A 2.8 tire vs. 3.8 tire is huge difference.

--Edited to add: a few reasons some of us don't want to repurpose a fat bike platform:

Fat bike geometry isn't tailored for aggressive trail riding
Wide Q factor sucks for many of us
Fat hub standards (sic) doesn't allow for wheel swaps w/ trail bikes

My 'interest' was an aggressive hardtail - which just happens to have 26+ tires. A fat bike has zero interest for me. And that extra 1'' is sort of the upper range of wheelsize - I'll probably run regular 27.5 than go 27.5+ which adds another .5 to 1''. Just not for me.


----------



## MMcG (Jul 7, 2003)

Tires - 

Dirt Wizard 2.75
Knard 3.0

Then - search for old used Freeride/DH tires that don't weigh too much.

Rims - Blunt 35s, Hugos? Trials Bike rims, find old Sun Doublewide rims?

Here's hoping this option won't die out - it's fun!


----------



## chrisx (Mar 4, 2009)

What Surly web site says on 26 x 2.75 dirt wizard

Designed to be run on 50mm rims,
Minimum rim size for these bad boys is 35mm.
NOTE: All widths are listed as general outside width measurements.


----------



## 29ger (Jan 1, 2011)

Does 26 x 3.5" count? There is the origin 8 if you don't need tread. Similar to the vee speedster of the same size.

At what point does a fat bike become slim enough to be a plus bike? Waltworks builds 83mm bottom bracket fatbikes for 4"tires. You can get trail oriented geometry on fat bikes as well. The lines are blurring.....


----------



## Guest (Feb 25, 2016)

chrisx said:


> Surly on 26 x 2.75 dirt wizard
> Designed to be run on 50mm rims,
> Minimum rim size for these bad boys is 35mm.
> NOTE: All widths are listed as general outside width measurements.


naaaaa 50 is far too wide while 30-35 is the norm for it, i'm going to use 28mm and take measurements both off/on the bike.


----------



## Guest (Feb 25, 2016)

29ger said:


> Does 26 x 3.5" count? There is the origin 8 if you don't need tread. Similar to the vee speedster of the same size.
> 
> At what point does a fat bike become slim enough to be a plus bike?.


3.0 or less.


----------



## 29ger (Jan 1, 2011)

So a 3.25 tire would be an orphan. Way to skinny to fit in with the fat crowd, and shunned by the plus gang for being to pudgy.


----------



## Guest (Feb 25, 2016)

29ger said:


> So a 3.25 tire would be an orphan. Way to skinny to fit in with the fat crowd, and shunned by the plus gang for being to pudgy.


yessir, it's a bastard of sorts.


----------



## Carl Mega (Jan 17, 2004)

29ger said:


> Waltworks builds 83mm bottom bracket fatbikes for 4"tires. You can get trail oriented geometry on fat bikes as well.





nvphatty said:


> yessir, it's a bastard of sorts.


And that's ok. I don't think anyone here is arguing the 26+ is for everyone or best - all this stuff is niche as heck. Barely a defined category. If your dream is a fat/plus 27.5 bike w/ 66 HTA, 83mm bb, boost hubs & designed to run 3.25-3.99999 tires. Go for it! Just not the bike I'd want but that's fine. More than enough room for everyone.

Edit to add: actually that bike sounds sort of fun. Nevermind. Build one!


----------



## MMcG (Jul 7, 2003)

29ger said:


> So a 3.25 tire would be an orphan. Way to skinny to fit in with the fat crowd, and shunned by the plus gang for being to pudgy.


3.25 tire would be great as a 26+ tire (especially a front tire) in my opinion - but nobody makes one in Knobby tread that I know of anyway.


----------



## leeboh (Aug 5, 2011)

Plus sized 27.5 is what the in thing is now. This week.


----------



## slapheadmofo (Jun 9, 2006)

"+" is to bikes what fulvous is to colors.


----------



## 06HokieMTB (Apr 25, 2011)

Out of curiosity... who has ridden 26+? Owns 26+?

There are 3 Instigator guys in this thread, anyone else?



MMcG said:


> 3.25 tire would be great as a 26+ tire (especially a front tire) in my opinion - but nobody makes one in Knobby tread that I know of anyway.


Respectfully disagree... 3.25" aggressively ridden becomes a lumbering beast. There's a reason why many of the bike companies are settling on 2.8" for the plus movement... Ibis, Scott, Santa Cruz - they've all come out to say that their testing and prototype riding had better results at 2.8" than at 3.0".


----------



## chrisx (Mar 4, 2009)

slapheadmofo said:


> "+" is to bikes what fulvous is to colors.


 from Latin fulvus reddish yellow, gold-coloured, tawny; probably related to fulgēre to shine

it means he likes +


----------



## slapheadmofo (Jun 9, 2006)

It's orange.

I'm at a loss as to how a little extra tire clearance is treated as a whole different category of bike. Goofy.

:skep:


----------



## chrisx (Mar 4, 2009)

slapheadmofo said:


> It's orange.
> 
> I'm at a loss as to how a little extra tire clearance is treated as a whole different category of bike. Goofy.
> 
> :skep:


Depends where you ride. Baja california is a good place for a 3 inch wide tire. You need more traction to get up the hill. You need more traction to get down the hill. You need to float where the road turns to a river of sand, for 3 miles. You need a 26 inch rim if you want to buy a new tire. Big tires slow you down. Little tires can not go everywhere. Buy the kind you need for .. ... .

+ tires are + comfort.


----------



## MMcG (Jul 7, 2003)

06HokieMTB said:


> Out of curiosity... who has ridden 26+? Owns 26+?
> 
> There are 3 Instigator guys in this thread, anyone else?
> 
> Respectfully disagree... 3.25" aggressively ridden becomes a lumbering beast. There's a reason why many of the bike companies are settling on 2.8" for the plus movement... Ibis, Scott, Santa Cruz - they've all come out to say that their testing and prototype riding had better results at 2.8" than at 3.0".


I'd like to try one as a front tire.......not so much as a rear........just sayin - but then again I like to ride a rigid set up so that extra volume is appealing to me. For a Suspension fork - yeah maybe not so much.


----------



## MMcG (Jul 7, 2003)

slapheadmofo said:


> It's orange.
> 
> I'm at a loss as to how a little extra tire clearance is treated as a whole different category of bike. Goofy.
> 
> :skep:


It's more about the rim and tire combo I guess that categorizes it as plus........30/35mm internal rim width paired up with 2.75 or larger tires.......but I get the gist of what you are sayin as well.


----------



## Guest (Feb 29, 2016)

06HokieMTB said:


> Out of curiosity... who has ridden 26+? Owns 26+?
> 
> There are 3 Instigator guys in this thread, anyone else?


yes as i'm in the process of converting my heckler to 26+ and selling the new OEM 27.5 wheelset. At this time i've not ridden 26+ hence no feedback etc to share but in the coming weeks I shall.


----------



## Carl Mega (Jan 17, 2004)

Not a true plus tire (DH) but adding to the collection:

HighRoller 26 X 2.7 1320ish

High Roller | Maxxis Tires USA

And you can get a Maxis DHF 26 x 2.7 for around $60

Maxxis Minion 26" Wire Bead DH Casing > Components > Tires > Dirt Tires | Jenson USA


----------



## bikeny (Feb 26, 2004)

Carl Mega said:


> Not a true plus tire (DH) but adding to the collection:
> 
> HighRoller 26 X 2.7 1320ish
> 
> ...


DH tires like that and bigger have been around for a long time but have never caught on for non-DH riders. They are just too heavy, stiff, and dead feeling. I would not put them in the same conversation as 26+ tires.


----------



## AllMountin' (Nov 23, 2010)

06HokieMTB said:


> Out of curiosity... who has ridden 26+? Owns 26+?
> 
> There are 3 Instigator guys in this thread, anyone else?
> 
> Respectfully disagree... 3.25" aggressively ridden becomes a lumbering beast. There's a reason why many of the bike companies are settling on 2.8" for the plus movement... Ibis, Scott, Santa Cruz - they've all come out to say that their testing and prototype riding had better results at 2.8" than at 3.0".


Respectfully disagree. Fat B Nimble on 47mm comes in around 3.35", and lumbering is not a descriptor I'd use to describe it. Rolls fast. Corners hard. Jumps well. Pretty much the same as riding a standard 27.5, but with additional small bump compliance and float.

I'm sure you can get it down around 3.25" or less on a smaller rim. IMO, the advantages of plus are minimal in the Dirt Wizard(2.75ish) sized tyres. Can't drop low enough to fully realize the benefits without pinch flats. 2.8" are conversion tyres for people squeezing then into standard frames. Plus bikes should live in the 3 to 3.25 range. Otherwise, just buy the skinny bike you really want.


----------



## patrick2cents (Apr 30, 2010)

Maxxis did just release a minion DHR II in 27.5+ (2.8); too bad they haven't released a 26+ version yet.


----------



## leeboh (Aug 5, 2011)

06HokieMTB said:


> Out of curiosity... who has ridden 26+? Owns 26+?
> 
> There are 3 Instigator guys in this thread, anyone else?
> 
> Respectfully disagree... 3.25" aggressively ridden becomes a lumbering beast. There's a reason why many of the bike companies are settling on 2.8" for the plus movement... Ibis, Scott, Santa Cruz - they've all come out to say that their testing and prototype riding had better results at 2.8" than at 3.0".


I fit 3.0 tires on the 1x1, rigid fork. 1/2 fat is only 1/2 good in the snow.


----------



## Sanchofula (Dec 30, 2007)

Let's be honest, 26+ is not going to grow as a market unless bike mfgs build 26+ plus bikes.

As a muni rider, I went through the same conundrum for a bunch of years, then 650+ came on strong and the need for 26+ waned.

I would love to have 26+ plus tires that aren't boat anchors (Arrow, Duro) but also aren't made of tissue paper (DW, Knard).

I am in the process of converting my Transition Klunker to 650+... mmm, two speed hub.


----------



## ericpulvermacher (Nov 1, 2008)

Ben, you know these two wheeled folks don't know what muni is. I have been intending to buy a Dirt Wizard since they first came out but never seemed to get around to it. You don't have one laying around that you are looking to get rid of do you?

More 26+ options would be a boon for MUni (Mountain Unicycling)


----------



## Guest (Mar 2, 2016)

Nurse Ben said:


> Let's be honest, 26+ is not going to grow as a market unless bike mfgs build 26+ plus bikes.


they do, 27.5 bikes morphed into 26+ with relative ease.


----------



## Carl Mega (Jan 17, 2004)

bikeny said:


> DH tires like that and bigger have been around for a long time but have never caught on for non-DH riders. They are just too heavy, stiff, and dead feeling. I would not put them in the same conversation as 26+ tires.


I agree but in the absence of new tires like all the cool wheel sizes are getting - it's slim pickens around here.

On a serious note tho, knowing about large tire options in 26 is still useful. Those 50mm rabbit hole rims are not going to play super nice w/ narrow tires and having a cheaper NOS DH tire in 2.7 in reserve might mean the difference between riding and packing it in should something tear.

Albeit a microscopic niche of an already tiny niche but I could totally see me doing some resort laps on the Instigator and, with the cost of DWs, I'd totally mount some decent, disposable 2.7 DH tires for grins and yucks. Does 1 person (me) even qualify as niche?

I keep hoping some interweb noise gets noticed and some other tires come around - as Hokie said, there's plenty of 26+ bikes out there - they are called 27.5 so maybe a retro fit movement will give some life.


----------



## Sanchofula (Dec 30, 2007)

ericpulvermacher said:


> Ben, you know these two wheeled folks don't know what muni is. I have been intending to buy a Dirt Wizard since they first came out but never seemed to get around to it. You don't have one laying around that you are looking to get rid of do you?
> 
> More 26+ options would be a boon for MUni (Mountain Unicycling)


I keep dropping the word (muni) in case it catches on 

Muni = Mountain Unicycle!

Sorry, no 26+ DW's, I read about them with excitement when they were first released, then heard about the sidewall failures, compared that with my expereince on the 29+ Knard, and figured Surly screwed the pooch again.

I do have some 29+ DW's on a tandem and those work great! I think Surly could add more rubber or improve the casing on the 26+ DW and have a decent tire, but it's been a couple years and that hasn't happened, so the QBP affect is in full effect.

I run Trail Boss 27 x 3.0 on my Mutz, 27 x 3 on a muni, my only 26" is a 4" fatty.

The industry could have dumbsized the 27+ to a 26+ to serve the fat bikers who wanted summer tires, but instead the upsized the 27+ to 27 x 4.

It's all about market trends. 27+ is hot.

So, have you all considered commissioning a tire from Vee Rubber?

This was done a few years ago for a 36er tire, I think the minimum order is #200. I rode the prototype and the final version, it was a very good tire, nice balance of durability and weight. Final cost was ~100 per tire. Talk to Matt Beard and Walt (Waltworks), they'd have the skinny on making the negotiations.


----------



## Carl Mega (Jan 17, 2004)

You probably know this but the 26" Dirt Wizards come in two flavors - heavy 27TPI which has extra rubber and is pretty beefy. Then there's the 120 TPI which is lighter and purported to be less durable due to less rubber being injected (threads vs. rubber). Not sure about your DW experience w/ sidewall failures but maybe it's the the lighter 120 version?


----------



## 69tr6r (Mar 27, 2007)

I just had a sidewall puncture in my 27tpi Dirt Wizard on the Instigator. My first sidewall puncture ever.

Stans would not seal it up so I had to throw a tube in until I can patch it.

Not saying it is a bad tire, just weird and unexpected since I run 120 and 60tpi Nates as well as some really thin Specialized tires last summer with no puctures.


----------



## Carl Mega (Jan 17, 2004)

Yeah, it happens. I've blown/ruined sidewalls on virtually every tire (thin schwable XC to DH) eventually. That's what typically dies on me before tread warrants a replacement - rocks and all that. Anyway - looking at the 27tpi - I think it's meaty in the hand - more so than say my HRIIs or Hans Dampfs. Time will tell tho - my last 3 weeks have been pretty light test. Today's session will be rock-fest so maybe I'll change my opinion - also hitting Moab this weekend so coming 4 days of legit testing grounds.

Edit to add: if you have a damaged sidewall and still want to run tubeless - those repair kits can work wonders:

Panaracer Tubeless Tire Puncture Repair Kit


----------



## Richie Williams (Jan 5, 2014)

Thanks for some real world useful info on the tire thread!!! I'm still hopeful for more high volume 26+ tires on the horizon


----------



## Guest (Mar 3, 2016)

Richie Williams said:


> Thanks for some real world useful info on the tire thread!!! I'm still hopeful for more high volume 26+ tires on the horizon


as am i.


----------



## Davide (Jan 29, 2004)

Nurse Ben said:


> Let's be honest, 26+ is not going to grow as a market unless bike mfgs build 26+ plus bikes.
> 
> As a muni rider, I went through the same conundrum for a bunch of years, then 650+ came on strong and the need for 26+ waned.
> 
> ...


Any 27 frame can be used with a 26 wheel, see 27.5 - 650b to 26 conversion (!)- Mtbr.com

It would be great to have 2.8 trail oriented tires in 26: perfect combination of increased traction but retained playfulness and lower weight. Ibis just released the Mojo 3 for example, a bike that begs for a set of quicker 26/2.8, instead of the bulky 27/2.8.

We need a sticky for 26+ tires!!!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Guest (Mar 5, 2016)

Davide said:


> Any 27 frame can be used with a 26 wheel, see 27.5 - 650b to 26 conversion (!)- Mtbr.com
> 
> It would be great to have 2.8 trail oriented tires in 26: perfect combination of increased traction but retained playfulness and lower weight. Ibis just released the Mojo 3 for example, a bike that begs for a set of quicker 26/2.8, instead of the bulky 27/2.8.
> 
> We need a sticky for 26+ tires!!!!! :thumbsup:


yup its here...i even bumped that thread..


----------



## slimbean mcgee (Oct 25, 2014)

Hey there, just wondering if anyone has tried the vee trax fatty 26 x 3? What's the width? Also looking to go 26+ on my 05 kona humu, could probably fit dirt wizards but wondering if the 26x 3 might work?


----------



## chrisx (Mar 4, 2009)

MSRP

26×3.00 (Weight: 1,280) $55
27.5X2.80 (Weight: 820) $85
27.5X3.00 (Weight: 920) $85
27.5X3.25 (Weight: 930) $90
29X3.0 (Weight: 920) $60-$80

Why does the 26x3 weigh 3/4 of a pound more than 29x3?


----------



## Guest (Mar 18, 2016)

chrisx said:


> MSRP
> 
> 26×3.00 (Weight: 1,280) $55
> 27.5X2.80 (Weight: 820) $85
> ...


not sure which tire you reference??


----------



## Carl Mega (Jan 17, 2004)

nvphatty said:


> not sure which tire you reference??


I'm wondering that too. DW 27TPI is around 1060 grams so not sure of the 1280g tire listed there.

Hopefully 26+ gets some mfgr traction otherwise I think the above chart is sort of where things will be going: latest tech will be applied to only the hottest sizes (stronger tires with better tread/compounds coming in at lighter weight) - while other wheelsizes get stuck with lower grade options.


----------



## Guest (Mar 18, 2016)

Just received a pr of DW 26+ 120 versions but sadly no scale to give weights.


----------



## chrisx (Mar 4, 2009)

nvphatty said:


> not sure which tire you reference??


T-Fatty | VEE Tire Co.

the post just before mine asked about the vee trax fatty
I clicked
are the weights correct?


----------



## Guest (Mar 19, 2016)

chrisx said:


> T-Fatty | VEE Tire Co.
> 
> are the weights correct?


you copy/pasted their listing so it must be correct..:ihih:


----------



## Carl Mega (Jan 17, 2004)

chrisx said:


> T-Fatty | VEE Tire Co.
> 
> the post just before mine asked about the vee trax fatty
> I clicked
> are the weights correct?


No first hand experience but my guess on the heavy 26 is it uses:

3.0 vs. 2.8
72 TPI vs the 120 TPI
Wire Bead vs Folding bead

Seems consistent given the price is $55 compared to $90.


----------



## chrisx (Mar 4, 2009)

Carl Mega said:


> No first hand experience but my guess on the heavy 26 is it uses:
> 
> 3.0 vs. 2.8
> 72 TPI vs the 120 TPI
> ...


who knows?

}Vee Rubber Trax Fatty 26" Plus Tires

Be the first to rate this product

Plus size tire with all weather Silica rubber blend
Weight-optimized 120tpi casing
Tubeless ready bead/casing
Width: 3.0"
Bead:	Folding
Weight: 820g.
Color:	Black

from universal cycles web page


----------



## BrahMa (May 26, 2004)

Has anyone fit one of these fat 2.8 to 3.0 tires in a Fox 36 fork? I saw on another thread that someone put a Surly Knard 3.0 in a Turner 6-pack, which is similar to my Turner RFX, so assuming that will fit, just wondering if it will stuff in the fork.


----------



## NEPMTBA (Apr 7, 2007)

obs08 said:


> if there were more 26+ options id have no choice but to build a steel hard tail with nice 2.8s on it


 Great sig line!


----------



## BrahMa (May 26, 2004)

BrahMa said:


> Has anyone fit one of these fat 2.8 to 3.0 tires in a Fox 36 fork? I saw on another thread that someone put a Surly Knard 3.0 in a Turner 6-pack, which is similar to my Turner RFX, so assuming that will fit, just wondering if it will stuff in the fork.


Just for the record, I mounted up both a Surly Dirt Wizard 2.75 and a Vee Rubber T-Fatty 3.0 on my 25MM wide rims, and they bot fit in my Fox 36 26" fork, and my 2000 Turner RFX frame. I am getting a set of Velocity Dually 26" rims with a 45mm outer width, and will build those up to mount them to, but anticipating no fit issues, there was plenty of room!


----------



## Ofroad'bent (Jul 10, 2010)

Anybody try a Surly Dirt Wizard 2.75 in a SID 26er fork?
I'm hoping it might just squeak in with a 35mm rim.


----------



## 06HokieMTB (Apr 25, 2011)

I'm secretly hoping that more 26+ tires are announced at Sea Otter...

Unfortunately, not holding my breath


----------



## Guest (Apr 12, 2016)

06HokieMTB said:


> I'm secretly hoping that more 26+ tires are announced at Sea Otter...
> 
> Unfortunately, not holding my breath


i'm holding mine but getting a bit red faced @ the moment so have the paramedics standing by.


----------



## patrick2cents (Apr 30, 2010)

06HokieMTB said:


> I'm secretly hoping that more 26+ tires are announced at Sea Otter...
> 
> Unfortunately, not holding my breath


Same here... we will see what the weekend holds. I'm actually holding up a wheel build until I find out what way the industry may go on this.


----------



## 06HokieMTB (Apr 25, 2011)

Yes!!!!!

WTB Scraper in 26 and a WTB Ranger 26x3.0!

SOC16: Upcoming WTB Ranger tire covers fire roads to trails with Road Plus, 26" Plus options - Bikerumor


----------



## Guest (Apr 17, 2016)

06HokieMTB said:


> Yes!!!!!
> 
> WTB Scraper in 26 and a WTB Ranger 26x3.0!


thats a big + combo.:thumbsup:


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

Wow, this is good news!


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

I've been measuring the rear of my Nickel. I have about 67mm in the rear before the tire would hit the front changer. So, I think a 3" tire would be out. Maybe they'll make a 2.8. Maybe I need to go 1x.


----------



## Guest (Apr 17, 2016)

Mountain Cycle Shawn said:


> I've been measuring the rear of my Nickel. I have about 67mm in the rear before the tire would hit the front changer. So, I think a 3" tire would be out. Maybe they'll make a 2.8. Maybe I need to go 1x.


Yup no 3.0 with only 67mm and you may be hard pressed to fit a 2.8 between the stays.


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

nvphatty said:


> Yup no 3.0 with only 67mm and you may be hard pressed to fit a 2.8 between the stays.


I have room at the stays. It's at the front derailleur where I'd have the problem. That's why I said maybe I'd go 1x.


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

Plus, they probably won't be a true 3" wide tire. My WTB Mutanos 2.4 measure 2.25".


----------



## Guest (Apr 17, 2016)

Mountain Cycle Shawn said:


> I have room at the stays. It's at the front derailleur where I'd have the problem. That's why I said maybe I'd go 1x.


ok i was under the impression 67mm was the stay clearance. are there tire cutouts in the stays?


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

nvphatty said:


> ok i was under the impression 67mm was the stay clearance. are there tire cutouts in the stays?


Yes, got another .5" on each side at the stays to work with. That's with a Mutano 2.4" tire at 57mm wide.


----------



## patrick2cents (Apr 30, 2010)

06HokieMTB said:


> Yes!!!!!
> 
> WTB Scraper in 26 and a WTB Ranger 26x3.0!
> 
> SOC16: Upcoming WTB Ranger tire covers fire roads to trails with Road Plus, 26" Plus options - Bikerumor


Awesome!! now I just need to get Maxxis to build a DHR II in 26+.....


----------



## patrick2cents (Apr 30, 2010)

So anyone know what the bikes were that the WTB Rangers were on (per the article)?


----------



## @Jamisbikes (Jan 20, 2012)

Hi patrick2cents,

They were on our 2017 DragonFly and Eden prototypes:

Sea Otter 2016: Jamis adds women's 26plus hardtails and expands 27plus lineup.

-Jamis Bikes


----------



## patrick2cents (Apr 30, 2010)

@Jamisbikes said:


> Hi patrick2cents,
> 
> They were on our 2017 DragonFly and Eden prototypes:
> 
> ...


Thanks for the reply! James does seem to be on point with future trends, I remember when you guys were one of the first with 650b.


----------



## Guest (Apr 20, 2016)

Interesting.

Hot new XC, DH, enduro, plus, and fat tires from Sea Otter - Mtbr.com


----------



## chrisx (Mar 4, 2009)

Wow 
Jamis reads the 26+ thread
think I will have a look at their web page.

If WTB reads the 26+ thread-
A 2.8 weirwolf would be just about right for Baja Califlornia

WTB goes 26+?

While the crew at WTB was tight lipped about 26+ (despite attempts to bribe them with beer and Mtbr t-shirts), we did spy this 26×3.0" prototype called the Ranger on a Jamis DragonFly. It doesn't quite look like anything else in the line up, so your guess is as good as ours. More information at WTB | Mountain Biking since 1982.


----------



## Carl Mega (Jan 17, 2004)

Absolutely, props to Jamis and a novel application for 26+.... Would like to see it expand to the traditional line-up but an awesome start.

From WTB - man o man if I was asking.... a proper 26+ Vigilante.. and while I'm asking a 2.5/6 27.5 version too. Awesome tire.


----------



## Olasher (Apr 30, 2012)

Salsa had one of their new Redpoints built up with Duallys and the 26x3.0 Rangers. I spoke to both the Salsa guys and a couple of guys at WTB. I came away with the impression that this was maybe just the beginning of some new tire offerings.


----------



## Guest (Apr 21, 2016)

^^ groovy.


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

I'd like to see a 26+ Mutano Race!


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

Are these gonna weigh in between 1050g and 1200+g like their B+ offerings? 0.o Certainly hope they can come up with respectable weights rather than being in the range of 4.0's.


----------



## 06HokieMTB (Apr 25, 2011)

BansheeRune said:


> Are these gonna weigh in between 1050g and 1200+g like their B+ offerings? 0.o Certainly hope they can come up with respectable weights rather than being in the range of 4.0's.


This


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

The answer is no!


----------



## Guest (Apr 21, 2016)

Based upon the competition(DW2.75) as the primary force it would behoove any brand to target it and put something in the market to match or exceed it in weight, durability and perhaps cost.


----------



## STS (Jun 24, 2004)

Asked wtb europe, and they told me the ranger will be available only for OEM bikes, not for sell

Don't they want to make money?


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

STS said:


> Asked wtb europe, and they told me the ranger will be available only for OEM bikes, not for sell
> 
> Don't they want to make money?


A lot of companies do that at first. They sell them to the public after awhile, unless it's a total flop.


----------



## Carl Mega (Jan 17, 2004)

STS said:


> Asked wtb europe, and they told me the ranger will be available only for OEM bikes, not for sell
> 
> Don't they want to make money?


Not putting too much value in that claim... How would someone replace a wear item for their "OEM" bike? Doesn't make sense.


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

STS said:


> Asked wtb europe, and they told me the ranger will be available only for OEM bikes, not for sell
> 
> Don't they want to make money?


They will limit the number of units in the beginning by limiting to OEM. my curiosity is will they weigh in like a 4.0?


----------



## Sanchofula (Dec 30, 2007)

I think you all missed something: Jamis® Going Deep With Plus Bikes at 2016 Sea Otter Classic

Zoom in on the 26+ tires on the Dragonfly and Eden, those are 26" Trail Boss 3.0

I ride those tires now in 27+ and they are some of the best all around tires I have owned!

If these tires were made public, I might just have to get a hardtail for rock crawling and all around jumping/pumping.


----------



## 06HokieMTB (Apr 25, 2011)

Nurse Ben said:


> Zoom in on the 26+ tires on the Dragonfly and Eden, those are 26" Trail Boss 3.0


Truth!









EDIT: Which is weird as the tread doesn't look like a Trail Boss?


----------



## Sanchofula (Dec 30, 2007)

06HokieMTB said:


> Truth!
> 
> View attachment 1065349
> 
> ...


Nor does the Scraper come in a 26", yet 

Seriously, I had given up on 26" tires, even for fat biking I was going to move to 27.5 x 4" to match the 29+ tire height.

The opportunity to mix and match wheels, 27.5 and 26+, is a huge opportunity for those who want one bike for two uses/seasons.

I don't care what people say about agile big hooped bikes, the reality is that a smaller diameter wheel is lighter, has less mass, and is easier to throw around, ie think DH, trials, BMX, jump, pump.

I'd like to see a bike like this with 3" tires:

http://www.transitionbikes.com/2016/Bikes_Triple.cfm?Token={ts_2016-04-21_13:23:41}-6d188aab0201a571-44A2211B-9534-4FED-B7D2AFA822BB7A61

I'm kinda wondering if this is the opening salvo for the return of DH bikes with 26 x 3" tires.


----------



## @Jamisbikes (Jan 20, 2012)

06HokieMTB said:


> Truth!
> 
> View attachment 1065349
> 
> ...


Not to put an end to all the fun but those are just renderings, we do not know if WTB will be producing 26x3.0 Trail Boss tires. The real photo shoot for the bikes is later this month. The bikes had Ranger 26x3.0 tires at Sea Otter

-Jamis Bikes


----------



## Sanchofula (Dec 30, 2007)

@Jamisbikes said:


> Not to put an end to all the fun but those are just renderings, we do not know if WTB will be producing 26x3.0 Trail Boss tires. The real photo shoot for the bikes is later this month. The bikes had Ranger 26x3.0 tires at Sea Otter
> 
> -Jamis Bikes


Sort of a bummer, but the Ranger looks good too, I assume it has a similar casing to the Trail Boss.

The 26" Scraper is real, yes?


----------



## 06HokieMTB (Apr 25, 2011)

Nurse Ben said:


> The 26" Scraper is real, yes?


There are real, live pics of the 26" Scraper/Ranger combo from the articles from Sea Otter


----------



## chrisx (Mar 4, 2009)

Stan has a new flow 26 29mm internal.
should work good with Weirwolf 2,8 in a 26

Note to WTB:
We are going to need some serious nobs on the edges of our 2.8 tires as we cross the Sierra de la Giganta in Baja. Those sand covered rocks are slippery and the hills are steep beyond the capability of my brakes.


----------



## Mohawk guy (Apr 29, 2016)

Ok, it was time register and give my two cents...
Live in Whister/Squamish area several friends last summer went 27+ with the front wheel on their Chromag 29ers. And theses guys seriously get after it. After some consideration And knowing their set up (wtb scraper) would not work on my 27.5 Norco range, I opted to do something something different and went 26+. I don't know anyone else who's done this, not locally anyway. And my local bike shop was curious to see the result (and unload one wheel of a set hanging on the rack that the customer didnt want with their new bike purchase)
So I got a deal and I'm running a Surly rabbit ear rim with dirt wizard 2.75 tire front wheel and have no clearance issues on a 27.5 Pike. It's super fun, however I wish tire other manufacturers (maxis, schwalbe) would offer the same size tire as I'm stuck with the dirt wizard. It's not bad but its main downfall is the rubber which is too hard and slips out (ie: sketchy) and is unpredictable (in comparison to Magic Mary's) on wet roots and wet rock slabs, even with the increased footprint. This exact same tire but with a stickier and better quality rubber compound would be ideal...and apparently they have improved their sidewalls which I thought to be too flimsy on the 120tpi)
Seeing this new wtb Ranger tire, it will likely be too tight and risk crown contact and wear being 3.0... I'd just have to buy one and see. At least this article gives me faith that more 26+ options will appear considering its an easy and fun upgrade to the market dominated 27.5 full travel bikes, even without boost...And allowing for a one bike quiver when I swap out wheels for longer cross country epics where speed is more important.


----------



## Ofroad'bent (Jul 10, 2010)

Do you think your 2.75 dirt wizard on the wide rim would stuff in a 26" SID fork? Could you measure it please?



Mohawk guy said:


> Ok, it was time register and give my two cents...
> Live in Whister/Squamish area several friends last summer went 27+ with the front wheel on their Chromag 29ers. And theses guys seriously get after it. After some consideration And knowing their set up (wtb scraper) would not work on my 27.5 Norco range, I opted to do something something different and went 26+. I don't know anyone else who's done this, not locally anyway. And my local bike shop was curious to see the result (and unload one wheel of a set hanging on the rack that the customer didnt want with their new bike purchase)
> So I got a deal and I'm running a Surly rabbit ear rim with dirt wizard 2.75 tire front wheel and have no clearance issues on a 27.5 Pike. It's super fun, however I wish tire other manufacturers (maxis, schwalbe) would offer the same size tire as I'm stuck with the dirt wizard. It's not bad but its main downfall is the rubber which is too hard and slips out (ie: sketchy) and is unpredictable (in comparison to Magic Mary's) on wet roots and wet rock slabs, even with the increased footprint. This exact same tire but with a stickier and better quality rubber compound would be ideal...and apparently they have improved their sidewalls which I thought to be too flimsy on the 120tpi)
> Seeing this new wtb Ranger tire, it will likely be too tight and risk crown contact and wear being 3.0... I'd just have to buy one and see. At least this article gives me faith that more 26+ options will appear considering its an easy and fun upgrade to the market dominated 27.5 full travel bikes, even without boost...And allowing for a one bike quiver when I swap out wheels for longer cross country epics where speed is more important.


----------



## Guest (Apr 30, 2016)

Ofroad'bent said:


> Do you think your 2.75 dirt wizard on the wide rim would stuff in a 26" SID fork?
> Would a slightly narrower rim make it fit?


These are the measurements from my DW setup on dt swiss 27.5mm rims. Take some measurements of the fork tubes where the tire lives and see.

KNOB-KNOB = 70MM

CASING = 64MM


----------



## Shredman69 (Apr 1, 2007)

I've been running 26+ on my Uzzi with 26 X 2.75 Surly Dirt Wizards for a few months now and I love it!!! Lighter, stiffer, stronger wheel, (LB 38's on Hopes) with the plus tire and long travel gives gobs of traction and roll over. I can monster truck over or through anything!!! So fun!!! More tire options would be nice though.


----------



## patrick2cents (Apr 30, 2010)

nvphatty said:


> These are the measurements from my DW setup on dt swiss 27.5mm rims. Take some measurements of the fork tubes where the tire lives and see.
> 
> KNOB-KNOB = 70MM
> 
> CASING = 64MM


Any chance you have the measurement from the center of the axle to the widest point of the tire (radius of the knobs above)? I could maybe almost fit one in the back of my BFe...


----------



## Ofroad'bent (Jul 10, 2010)

Many thanks.
If it works I'll be all set for fall with a 3.0 in back and a 2.75 up front.



nvphatty said:


> These are the measurements from my DW setup on dt swiss 27.5mm rims. Take some measurements of the fork tubes where the tire lives and see.
> 
> KNOB-KNOB = 70MM
> 
> CASING = 64MM


----------



## Guest (May 1, 2016)

patrick2cents said:


> Any chance you have the measurement from the center of the axle to the widest point of the tire (radius of the knobs above)? I could maybe almost fit one in the back of my BFe...


 i gave it a go saking exactness with a tape measure so it's a rough figure......13 5/8th x 2 =27 2/8th overall dia. Dang near 27.5. :thumbsup:


----------



## Cornfield (Apr 15, 2012)

I think the easiest way to measure outside diameter is to put the tire between a door and door jamb and measure the opening.

I'll try it when my VTF arrives.


----------



## Guest (May 1, 2016)

Cornfield said:


> I think the easiest way to measure outside diameter is to put the tire between a door and door jamb and measure the opening.
> 
> I'll try it when my VTF arrives.


yessir that'll do the trick. came out exactly the same 27 2/8th dia.


----------



## Cornfield (Apr 15, 2012)

Do we have a 26+ rim thread yet?

I'm looking for a 28 hole 35-40mm rim so I can reuse my front hub.


----------



## Guest (May 1, 2016)

Cornfield said:


> Do we have a 26+ rim thread yet?


not that i recall or found.


----------



## iggs (Oct 18, 2007)

Cornfield said:


> Do we have a 26+ rim thread yet?
> 
> I'm looking for a 28 hole 35-40mm rim so I can reuse my front hub.


Velocity Blunt 35's are a 30mm ID and would probably be a good option


----------



## Cornfield (Apr 15, 2012)

iggs said:


> Velocity Blunt 35's are a 30mm ID and would probably be a good option


Yeah, I may end up with those and a new 32 hole hub.

I started a rim thread here: http://forums.mtbr.com/26-27-5-29-plus-bikes/26-rim-choices-1010893.html


----------



## iggs (Oct 18, 2007)

Hmmmmm. 

What chain line, front derailleur, chain stay and seat stay clearances would be needed with +26 tyres (2.75-3.0)?

The chainstays on my Enduro are 7.5cm wide at the tyre and there is loads of room with 2.4 HR2's on 30mm ID rims

Would be interesting to look at an instigator

I'm just putting together a custom 650b Chinese Ti frame order and it would interesting to experiment with chunkier tyres with the same circumference 

I don't want the circumference and everything else that comes with 29er sizes


----------



## 06HokieMTB (Apr 25, 2011)

iggs said:


> Would be interesting to look at an instigator


What are you wanting to see?


----------



## Shredman69 (Apr 1, 2007)

When I added 2.75 DW's to my Uzzi, it fit fine with no changes needed. The tires measured 2.75" knob to knob and about 27.25" in diameter on my 38 mm LB's. So just measure the clearance between your chain stays and u should be good.


----------



## iggs (Oct 18, 2007)

06HokieMTB said:


> What are you wanting to see?


The width of the chain stays and seat stays plus how have they dealt with the clearance around the chain rings (ideally 22/36 which is my preferred gearing for everything) and cranks


----------



## iggs (Oct 18, 2007)

Shredman69 said:


> When I added 2.75 DW's to my Uzzi, it fit fine with no changes needed. The tires measured 2.75" knob to knob and about 27.25" in diameter on my 38 mm LB's. So just measure the clearance between your chain stays and u should be good.


Ok. Found the info now. They use a special forged chainstay yoke to do it on all their +N bikes

Paragon have a cnc' version

http://www.paragonmachineworks.com/cgi-bin/commerce.cgi?preadd=action&key=MS2060


----------



## Cornfield (Apr 15, 2012)

So what are the biggest non+ tires?

I'm probably not going to be able to fit a VTF in the back, but I still want to use the space that's there. I'm thinking maybe a 2.6 would fit.

We have the 2.5" Minion, what else? Here's three from Hutchinson available in the 2.6" size:

Hutchinson


----------



## Guest (May 4, 2016)

Cornfield said:


> So what are the biggest non+ tires?
> 
> I'm probably not going to be able to fit a VTF in the back, but I still want to use the space that's there. I'm thinking maybe a 2.6 would fit.
> 
> We have the 2.5" Minion, what else? Here's three from Hutchinson available in the 2.6" size:


never knew of these thanks. The conti trail king 2.4 is perhaps the largest of it's sizing.


----------



## Carl Mega (Jan 17, 2004)

Cornfield said:


> So what are the biggest non+ tires?
> 
> Hutchinson


A few big meats but heavy like lead.

Kenda Tires | Bicycle / Wheelchair | Nevegal Pro

MICHELIN Wild Grip'R Descent & Heavy Duty - Tyres vtt | MICHELIN - Motorcycle - Worldwide - Bike-website -->3


----------



## Cornfield (Apr 15, 2012)

Carl Mega said:


> A few big meats but heavy like lead.


Around 3-400g heavier than the lightest of the three Hutchinsons, the 2.6" Cougar @ 1000g.

I just wonder what their actual widths are. I've got a 26x2.4" and a 29x2.4" Chunky Monkey that measure 2&3/8 inches at the tread.


----------



## 69tr6r (Mar 27, 2007)

Selling my Surly Knard 26x3.0 tires if anyone is interested.

Surly Knard 26x3.0 - Buy and Sell Mountain Bikes and Accessories


----------



## newfangled (Sep 13, 2010)

Cornfield said:


> I just wonder what their actual widths are. I've got a 26x2.4" and a 29x2.4" Chunky Monkey that measure 2&3/8 inches at the tread.


Yeah, it's a mess.

The chunky monkey apparently uses the same casing as the Ardent, and I've got an Onza Ibex that's noticeably larger than my Ardent. Although it's also noticeably smaller than my DW. Not sure if that helps at all.

Shiggy's site shiggy's Mt Bike Tire Site - THE bike tire information resource used to have a good (if not quite complete) list of widths, but I can't find a working link to the actual spreadsheet anymore.


----------



## Cornfield (Apr 15, 2012)

newfangled said:


> Yeah, it's a mess.
> 
> The chunky monkey apparently uses the same casing as the Ardent, and I've got an Onza Ibex that's noticeably larger than my Ardent. Although it's also noticeably smaller than my DW. Not sure if that helps at all.
> 
> Shiggy's site shiggy's Mt Bike Tire Site - THE bike tire information resource used to have a good (if not quite complete) list of widths, but I can't find a working link to the actual spreadsheet anymore.


Looks like this might be it? shiggy's Mt Bike Tire Site - Tire & Tube Specs - THE bike tire information resource

I've got an Ardent also, and it is pretty close to the same as the CM, maybe a tad smaller. I'd measure it now but I don't have it mounted up. I was disappointed when I got it and it wasn't any bigger than the 2.3 ExiWolf it replaced.

I would still like to see a 2.4 Trail King in person, but the shops around here all think anything above a 2.25 is overkill.


----------



## newfangled (Sep 13, 2010)

^ yup, that link seems to be working now. Weird.

I'd also really like to see the trail king / rubber queen in person, but I don't think it'll ever happen.

Your best bet might just be to get one DW with the plan of using it upfront, and if it fits in the back then that's a bonus?

I've got a chronicle on my 29er (35mm external rims), and it is genuinely gigantic. But the DW on my 26er (33mm external) is just big, but not huge. Although I also find that the DW rides like a really normal tire, and it wasn't until I got the Chronicle that I was like "whoa".


----------



## Guest (May 5, 2016)

Cornfield said:


> I would still like to see a 2.4 Trail King in person, but the shops around here all think anything above a 2.25 is overkill.


i have pics and could take measurements if you like.


----------



## Cornfield (Apr 15, 2012)

newfangled said:


> ^ yup, that link seems to be working now. Weird.
> 
> I'd also really like to see the trail king / rubber queen in person, but I don't think it'll ever happen.
> 
> ...


I just searched mtbtires.com and found it that way.

I'll go to the one LBS that carries Surly and see if they have a DW. They had a few fatties and a Krampus the last time I was there. I'm still waiting on the VTF to arrive, that'll tell me a bunch as far as what I can fit where.


----------



## Cornfield (Apr 15, 2012)

nvphatty said:


> i have pics and could take measurements if you like.


Thanks, but I think I've taken this thread off topic enough already.


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

Surly's Dirt Wizard 26" bums me out that it's not a 3.oh so sweet. Some of the rides I do are on unimproved deer trails and a 120 TPI 3.0 would be very satisfying. My Turner SixPack has a ton of room for more flubber on both ends, thank you Dave!

I have a pair of Knard 26x3.0's on Dually's and they are very predictable, I predict uncontrollable washouts unless I keep em around 8-10 PSI. So they are gonna stay squishy for every mile I ride em.


----------



## chrisx (Mar 4, 2009)

Anybody know-
What tire fits in a fox float fork? (26) The widest one I can get in there, I mean. I just got the fork, so I will build a wheel with a 15mm axle next month.

Buying stuff from 5 years ago can be agreeable to a carefull shopper. Performance Cycle had a tent sale last weekend. On Sunday remaining stuff was 30% off. I got a new Fox Float fork for $105.00 No Axle. Last summer the 2009 Dahon Ritchey breakaway frame was $499. I think they started out at $1,100 in 2008.


----------



## 06HokieMTB (Apr 25, 2011)

chrisx said:


> Anybody know-
> What tire fits in a fox float fork? (26) The widest one I can get in there, I mean. I just got the fork, so I will build a wheel with a 15mm axle next month.


Review: Surly Instigator, 26+ | Singletracks Mountain Bike News



> In actual fact, Surly purposely sought out the fork with the widest tire clearance they could possibly find, (which happened to be a Fox Float 32, 140mm travel, 1.5 tap steerer, 15mm thru axle. Black) and chose the tire size to fit the fork. From there, they built the bike around the tires.


Sounds like a 2.75" Dirt Wizard


----------



## Cornfield (Apr 15, 2012)

I believe I have the 120mm version, Fox F120 RL. My next purchase will probably be a DW, and maybe a Dually, or two.

Here it is with a VTF:

26+ 3.0" Vee Trax Fatty - Page 2- Mtbr.com


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

Cornfield, I have a pair of Dually's and really like the quality of them. At the moment I have a pair of Knard 3.0 120 TPI on em and would like a better tread style on a 120 TPI casing cause I'm the anti-clydesdale. Seems the VTF's are unobtainium lately...


----------



## chrisx (Mar 4, 2009)

I have a 100mm travel straight steerer tube 15mm axle fox float. It clearly accepts a wider tire than the v1 fargo fork I am using now. It is a travel bike. Comes apart and fits in an airline legal case. 

Surly found the float the widest they could find, good news.


----------



## Cornfield (Apr 15, 2012)

BansheeRune said:


> Cornfield, I have a pair of Dually's and really like the quality of them. At the moment I have a pair of Knard 3.0 120 TPI on em and would like a better tread style on a 120 TPI casing cause I'm the anti-clydesdale. Seems the VTF's are unobtainium lately...


I dunno what you mean, looks like they're still available. T-Fatty26-N-26x3.0

I think I'm going to order one Dually and mount the VTF so I can see the volume and clearance before I build new wheels. I'm thinking of maybe using a 35mm Blunt in back.


----------



## Cornfield (Apr 15, 2012)

Anyone hear any news on the WTB Ranger 3.0? I searched last night and didn't find much, just a bunch of people wanting to buy a Ford Ranger 3.0 engine, lol.


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

Vaporware at the moment just like every other sweet tire comes to market, they are watching boards like this one to get an idea of how well they might sell...


----------



## bikeny (Feb 26, 2004)

Cornfield said:


> Anyone hear any news on the WTB Ranger 3.0? I searched last night and didn't find much, just a bunch of people wanting to buy a Ford Ranger 3.0 engine, lol.


It was just announced a couple of weeks ago. It's going to be months before it's available.


----------



## Cornfield (Apr 15, 2012)

BansheeRune said:


> Vaporware at the moment just like every other sweet tire comes to market, they are watching boards like this one to get an idea of how well they might sell...


Well then, maybe we should make some noise. I'm guessing that quite a few 26" bikes will fit bigger tires like mine, so there's definitely a market for them.



bikeny said:


> It was just announced a couple of weeks ago. It's going to be months before it's available.


Yes, I'm just being anxious. I really want this combo right now! Ranger/Dually, at least up front anyway.


----------



## Shredman69 (Apr 1, 2007)

Cornfield said:


> I dunno what you mean, looks like they're still available. T-Fatty26-N-26x3.0
> 
> I think I'm going to order one Dually and mount the VTF so I can see the volume and clearance before I build new wheels. I'm thinking of maybe using a 35mm Blunt in back.


Do u know the weight on those? I didn't see it listed in the website.


----------



## STS (Jun 24, 2004)

They say 820g in 127tpi


Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## Shredman69 (Apr 1, 2007)

STS said:


> They say 820g in 127tpi
> 
> Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


Nice! Anyone ridden them and DW's for comparison?


----------



## Cornfield (Apr 15, 2012)

I didn't see what the weight was, so I'd go with STS's 820g.

I did expect the package to be a bit heavier when I picked it up, and was pleasantly surprised.


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

Cornfield said:


> I dunno what you mean, looks like they're still available. T-Fatty26-N-26x3.0
> 
> I think I'm going to order one Dually and mount the VTF so I can see the volume and clearance before I build new wheels. I'm thinking of maybe using a 35mm Blunt in back.


With shipping, from the Vee website, I'll be patient... Gotta go through the proper channels to avoid the retail penalty.

Check in with the lbs and see if you can guinea pig a rim, no? I love the quality of my Dually's, nicely made rims.


----------



## Cornfield (Apr 15, 2012)

BansheeRune said:


> With shipping, from the Vee website, I'll be patient... Gotta go through the proper channels to avoid the retail penalty.


Their site says free shipping for that tire, so I entered the code but found no free shipping option except for "black friday shipping", so I selected that. I was a bit worried till I saw it was waiting for me when I got home from work on friday, ordered the week before on saturday.



BansheeRune said:


> Check in with the lbs and see if you can guinea pig a rim, no? I love the quality of my Dually's, nicely made rims.


I highly doubt they'll have one, heck, none of my lbs's stock tires bigger than a 2.3"! I know I want at least one rim in that size, maybe four? I'm going to have two 26+ bikes once the dust settles.


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

I have one pair, and would love two more to fatten up a couple more of my rigs. 

Patience will pay off with wholesale pricing...


----------



## chrisx (Mar 4, 2009)

What is the minimum inside width of a rim for a ranger or a 2.8 or so. Will a 35mm id allow a 2.1 or 2.3 if needed? Should I look for 28 or 29mm id, will those work with a 3.0?


----------



## Guest (May 11, 2016)

chrisx said:


> What is the minimum inside width of a rim for a ranger or a 2.8 or so. Will a 35mm id allow a 2.1 or 2.3 if needed? Should I look for 28 or 29mm id, will those work with a 3.0?


yes 28/29 will work with 3.0 but the i35 is best.


----------



## Cornfield (Apr 15, 2012)

Just some eye candy...










Nothing we haven't read before.

Dedicated 26+ Mountain Bikes and 27.5 to 26+ Conversions Are Gaining Momentum | Singletracks Mountain Bike News


----------



## Carl Mega (Jan 17, 2004)

Had the opportunity to install some new rubber on the Instigator and discovered some interesting things:

*First the old tires (note: all on 26 Rabbit Holes rims):*

Dirt Wizards 27 TPI, actual weight 1100gr
~70cm diameter installed
~69mm wide

I rode these for over 3 months - roughly 6.5days per week so a lot of time on them. These tires wear like iron due to the hard compound. I think it's a bit of false economy tho - once the knobs wear down the tire really feels slick or hard. I suspect the knobs are giving enough squirm/purchase when they are long but once that wears down, it's not a grippy enough durometer/compound to compensate and the tire feels like crap.

Most important fact: not a single flat. A few very slight weeps here and there but other than eventually checking/filling the rear to replace a few PSI in the morning - very solid which is surprising since I didn't go easy on them. I actually had to use the old moto trick of standing on the tire to get the bead to break off - I never had a burp and I can see why.

*Next the new tires:*

Dirt Wizards 120TPI, actual weights 800gr, 900gr - surprisingly big difference between each tire, I put the 900gr on the rear thinking more rubber = stronger where you need it

Roughly the same dims as the 27TPI ( +/- 1-2mm)

For the first couple hours of the maiden ride, I was loving these. The lighter weight brought back the lively feel I was missing. Very noticeable. Not sure if I'd call them supple even w/ the 120TPI. They maintained speed nicely. Just like the 27TPI, they take a while to 'scrub' in and initially feel slick on smoother rock surfaces.

Unfortunately, on the descent I torn a knob that punctured the rear. Probably 3-4mm hole and it wouldn't seal with Stan's so it was the dreaded tube time to get home. Really disappointed because the lighter tire changed the ride experience so positively but if they are not reliable it will be hard to justify. Honestly, it doesn't look good (1 ride!) but I'll do a tubeless repair and see what happens. If it comes to it, my old 27TPI front is in good shape and that will become my replacement rear - sort of sucks and feels wasteful since the lighter model is expensive @ $90 w/out many discount options.

*Interesting alternative:*

Kenda Nevegal 2.5 Pro 60 TPI, actual weight both tires 900gr

So I bought these from Pricepoint for $20 each thinking they'd be an interesting experiment and decent backups for my 8" bike. Thought I'd see how they'd mount up on the wide rims and compare to the DW. Only mounted to compare the size at this point but made a few other observations too:

~68-69cm diameter
~62mm width

When you look at the tires, they are smaller than the DW but not as much as I expected. Decent volume for a non-plus tire. The rubber compound is way softer. I'm excited to try these - I know, they are not plus but I think the potentially better tire (compound and construction) has promise. It'd be nice to replace rubber so cheaply and perhaps regain the lively feel missing from the 27TPI DW.

Here's a bad pic showing the new Kenda vs. old DW - the perspective isn't good but you get a sense they are close visually.


----------



## 69tr6r (Mar 27, 2007)

Thanks for the comparison and review Carl Mega. I used to run 2.5 Nevegals on my Enduro, and I have a couple that are like new. Never really considered running them on the Gator, but why not, right?

The Stick-E compound was the ultimate wet rocks and roots tire for me in New England.

I had a hole in the sidewall of my 27tpi DW and Stan's wouldn't seal it either. I put a glob of silicone RTV on the inside and it's made a nice repair. Good luck with yours.


----------



## Shredman69 (Apr 1, 2007)

Carl Mega said:


> Had the opportunity to install some new rubber on the Instigator and discovered some interesting things:
> 
> *First the old tires (note: all on 26 Rabbit Holes rims):*
> 
> ...


I think your torn knob is just bad luck that can happen to almost any tire under the right circumstances. A tire plug may work to plug it. I've had good luck using plugs for holes that are too big for Stan's to seal. I've torn the tread on a Maxxis DHF 2.5 as well as a 2.5 Nevigal. Knock on wood no problems yet with my 120tpi Dirt Wizards on my Uzzi and I've abused the shite out of them.


----------



## Cornfield (Apr 15, 2012)

Hey Shredman (and everyone else with 26+): http://forums.mtbr.com/26-27-5-29-plus-bikes/26-thread-nostalgic-folks-1012481.html


----------



## Shredman69 (Apr 1, 2007)

Nice! Thanks bro.


----------



## Cornfield (Apr 15, 2012)

We can dream big in here, can't we?










Photoshop courtesy of net wurker


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

*Fix what the fvckin computer changed once again...*

Cornfield, just keep pumpin up your 2.5 til it measures 3.0


----------



## Cornfield (Apr 15, 2012)

Bummer, no mention of the 26x3.0. Oh well, at least you get a couple more photos to look at.

Tire profile seems awfully round, not sure if I noticed that before...

WTB Ranger 27.5+ mountain bike tire gets official & rolls in their first 29+ size - Bikerumor


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

Go figure!


----------



## Cornfield (Apr 15, 2012)

Let us remain hopeful...


----------



## Guest (Jun 16, 2016)

Cornfield said:


> Let us remain hopeful...


yes indeed, keep the faith gents.


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

Guessin I'll have to follow up with the folks over in WTB land and see what they have to say for themselves...


----------



## Cornfield (Apr 15, 2012)

Tell them there's a buncha folks at mtbr frothing at the mouth for 26+ tires, and we want Breakouts, Bridgers, and Trail Bosses too!


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

Cornfield said:


> Tell them there's a buncha folks at mtbr frothing at the mouth for 26+ tires, and we want Breakouts, Bridgers, and Trail Bosses too!


I had a long conversation with Alex @ WTB a couple weeks ago re:26xsweet tires. Hopefully it didn't fall on deaf ears.


----------



## Cornfield (Apr 15, 2012)

:thumbsup:


----------



## STS (Jun 24, 2004)

Here is my 2011 genius LT with a Vee trax fatty 26x3.0 rear (maxxis rekon 27,5x2.8 on front)
Only 4mm on sides but works really well



















Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

^^ Dirt Couch!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

^^ So, you put the bigger tire on the back?


----------



## STS (Jun 24, 2004)

No, same wide, 42 rim front -> 66,3 tire wide 35 rim rear -> 66,25 tire wide
But as the fork is boost and the rear is so fit, it looks that


Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## Cornfield (Apr 15, 2012)

That VTF looks way bigger than mine, how wide is that rim?

Nice lookin' ride, btw!


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

Diameter of the wheels makes for an optical illusion in terms of tire fatness. Hmm, fatness, is that a word?


----------



## Cornfield (Apr 15, 2012)

BansheeRune said:


> Diameter of the wheels makes for an optical illusion in terms of tire fatness. Hmm, fatness, is that a word?


I fits in a sentence, so it must be.

I like the word "bulbous".


----------



## Guest (Jun 17, 2016)

BansheeRune said:


> Diameter of the wheels makes for an optical illusion in terms of tire fatness. Hmm, fatness, is that a word?


plumpness


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

Cornfield said:


> I fits in a sentence, so it must be.
> 
> I like the word "bulbous".





nvphatty said:


> plumpness


voluptuous! @[email protected]


----------



## Cornfield (Apr 15, 2012)

Ripe

Short and squat

I can't believe this is a "plump" synonym: corn-fed!


----------



## Woodsy (Aug 15, 2005)

BansheeRune said:


> I had a long conversation with Alex @ WTB a couple weeks ago re:26xsweet tires. Hopefully it didn't fall on deaf ears.


Got word they're expected soon-ish


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

Damn! My SixPack is gonna wanna pair of em!


----------



## Cornfield (Apr 15, 2012)

Woodsy said:


> Got word they're expected soon-ish


Nice!

*rubs palms together*


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

Now that Cornfield's jonesin...


----------



## patrick2cents (Apr 30, 2010)

Any idea if they are just releasing the ranger or are there others?


----------



## Cornfield (Apr 15, 2012)

BansheeRune said:


> Now that Cornfield's jonesin...


You bet I am, I'm gonna get two!


----------



## Guest (Jul 16, 2016)

BansheeRune said:


> Now that Cornfield's jonesin...


corny is horny...:lol:


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

If WTB were to release the venerable Timberwolf once again, I'd be all over em in 26x3.0 and 27.5x3.0. 
I still have a pair of the 2.7's on ice for the SixPack. I don't see too much need for a "vanity" tread but
do see a dirt bike style tread pattern to be highly desirable. 

I see nvphatty's on his game today! :thumbsup:


----------



## Cornfield (Apr 15, 2012)

nvphatty said:


> corny is horny...:lol:


I see some nipple twisting in my near future. :ihih:


----------



## Guest (Jul 16, 2016)

Cornfield said:


> I see some nipple twisting in my near future. :ihih:


don't tell banshee, he'll be on sarge to your front door ASAP!!


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

Cornfield, nvphatty already did the twist on ya!


----------



## Tavic (Apr 25, 2016)

I'd like to see a 3" WTB version of Velociraptor Comp.

Sent from my SM-G935P using Tapatalk


----------



## Cornfield (Apr 15, 2012)

BansheeRune said:


> Cornfield, nvphatty already did the twist on ya!


Oh you guys...


----------



## Olbear6252 (Jul 2, 2016)

Very phuny exchange going on here. All kidding aside has WTB set a release date yet? My son has a 26 fatty with a second set of wheels he just bought down somewhere in Alabammy. I think he found it in a pawn shop. But he'd like to se the second set to commute to work and wants "skinny" tires. Banshee I just received a message from him about the bike. Don't know what make cuz some idiot took off the head badge and down tube decals . But anyway I might be tempted to get a second set of wheels too, if they make a velociraptor in plus size. Just satin' 

Oldbear


----------



## Guest (Jul 16, 2016)

Olbear6252 said:


> Very phuny exchange going on here. All kidding aside has WTB set a release date yet? My son has a 26 fatty with a second set of wheels he just bought down somewhere in Alabammy. I think he found it in a pawn shop. But he'd like to se the second set to commute to work and wants "skinny" tires. Banshee I just received a message from him about the bike. Don't know what make cuz some idiot took off the head badge and down tube decals . But anyway I might be tempted to get a second set of wheels too, if they make a velociraptor in plus size. Just satin'
> 
> Oldbear


we is a fuunnneeee lot ol fart, i mean bear. Don't let the banshee fuggah get near your bikes cuz he likes to be a kid with the neighborhood toys.


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

I'll forgo the velociraptors for the timberwolf race series in 3.oh so sweet. It's kinda funny how many years dirt bikes have been outfitted with the same functional tread pattern and hasn't changed in many decades. My timberwolf race 2.7's are amazingly capable tires. When I got wind they were being discontinued, I bought 4 pair of em directly from WTB at 20 smackers apiece. (Mitts off, Cornfield!)

On to nvphatty... I had glazed donuts and took Punkin out for a ride! Was fun! Next time I'll take Punkin up Valhalla after I eat ribs! Hehe, haha, hoho!


----------



## Olbear6252 (Jul 2, 2016)

nvphatty said:


> we is a fuunnneeee lot ol fart, i mean bear. Don't let the banshee fuggah get near your bikes cuz he likes to be a kid with the neighborhood toys.


Phatty: I'm wise to his ways and sadistic tendencies. He'd take my Ryback out for sure and do sumpin' stoopid on him. Banshee is one crusty old turd, ooops I mean bird. No on second thought let's leave it at the former.?

Until later---PEACE----LUV----and of course: FATNESS 
Oldbear

'14 Gravity Bullseye Monster aka Ryback


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

The cat ate the bird and is now purring...


----------



## Olbear6252 (Jul 2, 2016)

BansheeRune said:


> I'll forgo the velociraptors for the timberwolf race series in 3.oh so sweet. It's kinda funny how many years dirt bikes have been outfitted with the same functional tread pattern and hasn't changed in many decades. My timberwolf race 2.7's are amazingly capable tires. When I got wind they were being discontinued, I bought 4 pair of em directly from WTB at 20 smackers apiece. (Mitts off, Cornfield!)
> 
> On to nvphatty... I had glazed donuts and took Punkin out for a ride! Was fun! Next time I'll take Punkin up Valhalla after I eat ribs! Hehe, haha, hoho!


Banshee: there's something intrinsically wrong abut violating a man's personal ride.😜
If you ever try that with Ryback you'll pull back a bloody stump! 🐻 Lol


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

Olbear6252 said:


> Banshee: there's something intrinsically wrong abut violating a man's personal ride.😜
> If you ever try that with Ryback you'll pull back a bloody stump! 🐻 Lol


Now I'm gonna eat peanut butter and crackers and ride Ryback...


----------



## Olbear6252 (Jul 2, 2016)

BansheeRune said:


> Now I'm gonna eat peanut butter and crackers and ride Ryback...


Oh yeah? Well,well,well, I'm gonna eat me some honey bbq chicken and go take both Sarge and FatA$$ for long rides on the Forest City Mountain bike trails. That'll show ya fed shoore it will uhuh. ?

Oldbear


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

*sticks chewing gum under Ryback's shifter for later*


----------



## Guest (Jul 17, 2016)

you ladies stop it now, mounting another man's seat post jus ain't right.


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

Crusty OldBear started it!


----------



## Olbear6252 (Jul 2, 2016)

BansheeRune said:


> Crusty OldBear started it!


Nah huh did not!!! 😝


----------



## 06HokieMTB (Apr 25, 2011)

So, is this banter representative of the lack of 26+ tires?


----------



## Guest (Jul 17, 2016)

06HokieMTB said:


> So, is this banter representative of the lack of 26+ tires?


shamlessly yes sir it tis.


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

06HokieMTB said:


> So, is this banter representative of the lack of 26+ tires?


Basically...


----------



## Guest (Jul 23, 2016)

nvphatty said:


> These are the measurements from my DW setup on dt swiss 27.5mm rims. Take some measurements of the fork tubes where the tire lives and see.
> 
> KNOB-KNOB = 70MM
> 
> CASING = 64MM


I had to edit for exactness sake as i'm not sure how i arrived @ 70mm, in any case the following #'s are correct after roughly 100mi.

knob-knob= 68.5mm

casing = 64mm


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

Punkin likes the previous #'s better! 0.-


----------



## Guest (Jul 23, 2016)

BansheeRune said:


> Punkin likes the previous #'s better! 0.-


but, butt lucy!!


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

Punkin likes the mid fat side of low fat...


----------



## patrick2cents (Apr 30, 2010)

Gah! Every time I see there's a new post in this thread I get my hopes up.... only to be dashed... again....


----------



## Woodsy (Aug 15, 2005)

nvphatty said:


> I had to edit for exactness sake as i'm not sure how i arrived @ 70mm, in any case the following #'s are correct after roughly 100mi.
> 
> knob-knob= 68.5mm
> 
> casing = 64mm


Nvphatty that's good news for the Blur! You quoted those on DT 27.5mm rims -- that internal width? (the link took me to an different page)


----------



## Woodsy (Aug 15, 2005)

patrick2cents said:


> Any idea if they are just releasing the ranger or are there others?


No word there :/ Here's hoping...
Athough sounded like 26" Scraper rims were forthcoming too!


----------



## Guest (Jul 23, 2016)

Woodsy said:


> Nvphatty that's good news for the Blur! You quoted those on DT 27.5mm rims -- that internal width? (the link took me to an different page)


yes i27.5 as advertised.

https://www.dtswiss.com/Components/Rims-MTB/FR-570


----------



## ticketchecker (Mar 18, 2010)

Anyone have a Vee T-fatty 3" they aren't going to use? Rode my old Trance last night and it needs more tire up front.

Of course this will require a new rim too.....


----------



## patrick2cents (Apr 30, 2010)

Just posted another thread, but we can add Minion DHF 26x2.8 to the list


----------



## ryguy79 (Apr 12, 2007)

The 2.8 DHF is making the Redpoint more and more attractive when I decide to replace my SB66.


----------



## STS (Jun 24, 2004)

Where?


Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## Cornfield (Apr 15, 2012)

STS said:


> Where?
> 
> Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


Vaporware. It's only been reported to be in existence.


----------



## Dan0930 (Oct 25, 2005)

looks like our dreams are becoming reality

Jamis expands 26+ & 27.5+ Dragon family steel & alloy hardtails - Bikerumor


----------



## chrisx (Mar 4, 2009)

Dan0930 said:


> looks like our dreams are becoming reality
> 
> Jamis expands 26+ & 27.5+ Dragon family steel & alloy hardtails - Bikerumor


hurry up I am getting old waiting


----------



## GRPABT1 (Oct 22, 2015)

So where are people getting 26x2.75" dirt wizards from?I need the thick casings.


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

https://www.universalcycles.com/shopping/product_details.php?id=65957&category=2674


----------



## GRPABT1 (Oct 22, 2015)

27 tpi not in stock 

Even my local Surly dealer can't get them.


----------



## Cornfield (Apr 15, 2012)

I wonder who got the Rangers...


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

Pfft! Cornfield got em... :/


----------



## Cornfield (Apr 15, 2012)

It wasn't me... I swear!

Just happened to look the other day and saw the SOLD OUT sign. 

I'm laying low right now... waiting for more options to surface.


----------



## GRPABT1 (Oct 22, 2015)

2.8 minions would do but I bet they come in some pansy exo casing.


----------



## Cornfield (Apr 15, 2012)

lol!


----------



## targnik (Jan 11, 2014)

Screw all these plus size tyres! I want -29 rubber o_0

Sent from my kltedv using Tapatalk


----------



## Guest (Sep 5, 2016)

targnik said:


> Screw all these plus size tyres! I want -29 rubber o_0


put down the bottle and back away.


----------



## GRPABT1 (Oct 22, 2015)

targnik said:


> Screw all these plus size tyres! I want -29 rubber o_0
> 
> Sent from my kltedv using Tapatalk


Is that 700c?


----------



## 06HokieMTB (Apr 25, 2011)

Edit: spam police. Lol


----------



## Cornfield (Apr 15, 2012)

Moar Ranger news:

EB16: 26+ tubeless gets real with WTB Ranger, Deva saddle makes a return - Bikerumor

#6


----------



## Shredman69 (Apr 1, 2007)

Cornfield said:


> Moar Ranger news:
> 
> EB16: 26+ tubeless gets real with WTB Ranger, Deva saddle makes a return - Bikerumor
> 
> #6


That's awesome, but it doesn't say when they are available!!! I want them yesterday!!!


----------



## Shredman69 (Apr 1, 2007)

GRPABT1 said:


> So where are people getting 26x2.75" dirt wizards from?I need the thick casings.


Why do u want the thick casing? They are way heavier and not nearly as supple. The 120 tpi soak trail trail chatter, roots and rocks better and hook up much better and roll faster too because they conform to the trail better. I've been running the 120 tpi for along time now and I've yet to have an issue with The sidewalls.


----------



## Cornfield (Apr 15, 2012)

Shredman69 said:


> That's awesome, but it doesn't say when they are available!!! I want them yesterday!!!


I'm interested in one instead of two now for testing purposes, as I'm leaning towards the smaller + tires.

Seeing as they're "sold out" on the WTB site they either have the 26" option listed in preparation for being sold very soon, or some people got lucky and bought them all the second they went on sale. I'm hoping for the former. I check ever time I think a bout it!


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

06HokieMTB said:


> Would anyone have any interest in a set of


IF It's not in the classifieds, it's SPAM.


----------



## Carl Mega (Jan 17, 2004)

You guys see them on WTBs site now/already right? if not check it out. Has the weights for the light casing...looks like we'll get the Enduro casing in 26 too!


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

Shredman69 said:


> Why do u want the thick casing? They are way heavier and not nearly as supple. The 120 tpi soak trail trail chatter, roots and rocks better and hook up much better and roll faster too because they conform to the trail better. I've been running the 120 tpi for along time now and I've yet to have an issue with The sidewalls.


Fat peeps tire??


----------



## 06HokieMTB (Apr 25, 2011)

Anyone find the Ranger's knob pattern uninspiring?



Mountain Cycle Shawn said:


> IF It's not in the classifieds, it's SPAM.


Unhealthy SPAM! Lol. Deleted.


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

06HokieMTB said:


> Anyone find the Ranger's knob pattern uninspiring?
> 
> Unhealthy SPAM! Lol. Deleted.


Pressed fat with salt...


----------



## GRPABT1 (Oct 22, 2015)

Shredman69 said:


> Why do u want the thick casing? They are way heavier and not nearly as supple. The 120 tpi soak trail trail chatter, roots and rocks better and hook up much better and roll faster too because they conform to the trail better. I've been running the 120 tpi for along time now and I've yet to have an issue with The sidewalls.


It's for my hardtail freeride bike and I ride in rocky terrain that kills tyres, and yeah I'm a bit fat at 200lb lol. But basically huck to flat protection.


----------



## 06HokieMTB (Apr 25, 2011)

In all seriousness, I think it's cool that Vee and WTB have offerings for 26+... but the DW is still the fun offering as far as knobs/tire profile goes. Curious to see the 2.8 26+ DHF.


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

06HokieMTB said:


> Anyone find the Ranger's knob pattern uninspiring?
> 
> Unhealthy SPAM! Lol. Deleted.


The ranger is an XC tire. There are only a few 26+ choices for now. Interlake is coming very soon, might we see some new offerings???

For the peeps that want a DH tire...
The Redbull Rampage approved Gazzalodi has been out of production for a long time now but may occasionally turn up on eBay...


----------



## Guest (Sep 8, 2016)

06HokieMTB said:


> In all seriousness, I think it's cool that Vee and WTB have offerings for 26+... but the DW is still the fun offering as far as knobs/tire profile goes. Curious to see the 2.8 26+ DHF.


you ain't lyin home skillet!!


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

BansheeRune said:


> Gazzalodi


I have a couple of 3 inchers laying around. If I remember right they weigh like 1400 grams a piece.


----------



## Guest (Sep 8, 2016)

Mountain Cycle Shawn said:


> I have a couple of 3 inchers laying around. If I remember right they weigh like 1400 grams a piece.


so one could conceivably use them for a boat anchor yes??


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

nvphatty said:


> so one could conceivably use them for a boat anchor yes??


They also make good bike anchors.


----------



## Zowie (Aug 3, 2013)

If anyone is for real in this thread about wanting an aggressive durable tire for 26+, the Muni guys still run Duro 26x3's because they suck.


----------



## Shredman69 (Apr 1, 2007)

Zowie said:


> If anyone is for real in this thread about wanting an aggressive durable tire for 26+, the Muni guys still run Duro 26x3's because they suck.


So these then, Wildlife Leopard 26x3.0. Tread looks good, but they're heavy as fk and don't seem to be available.

Duro Wildlife Leopard 26" x 3" Tyre | The Unicycle Specialists. Unicycle.UK.com

https://www.unicycle.uk.com/media/c...eab33525d08d6e5fb8d27136e95/f/i/file_1_54.jpg


----------



## Guest (Sep 8, 2016)

Shredman69 said:


> So these then, Wildlife Leopard 26x3.0. Tread looks good, but they're heavy as fk and don't seem to be available.


:yikes: now dems qualify for boat/bike anchors.


----------



## Zowie (Aug 3, 2013)

Shredman69 said:


> So these then, Wildlife Leopard 26x3.0. Tread looks good, but they're heavy as fk and don't seem to be available.
> 
> Duro Wildlife Leopard 26" x 3" Tyre | The Unicycle Specialists. Unicycle.UK.com
> 
> https://www.unicycle.uk.com/media/c...eab33525d08d6e5fb8d27136e95/f/i/file_1_54.jpg


They certainly may be discontinued as well.

Show stock here:
Duro Racing Wildlife Leopard 26 x 3.0 DH Tire | unicycle.com


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

Duro?? Hell, I could get those seated and deflate em and they'd still be filled with concrete.. :/



Mountain Cycle Shawn said:


> I have a couple of 3 inchers laying around. If I remember right they weigh like 1400 grams a piece.


Those bastards weigh more than my bike!!


----------



## Zowie (Aug 3, 2013)

BansheeRune said:


> Duro?? Hell, I could get those seated and deflate em and they'd still be filled with concrete.. :/
> 
> Those bastards weigh more than my bike!!


I think you took a wrong turn: Weight Weenies - Mtbr.com


----------



## Shredman69 (Apr 1, 2007)

Zowie said:


> I think you took a wrong turn: Weight Weenies - Mtbr.com


For comparison sake, my 120 tpi 2.75 DW's weigh 780g, (advertised at 840 I think). Rotational weight/sprung weight makes a huge difference in everything the bike does. Acceleration, braking, climbing and handling to name a few. I am a little bit of a weight weenie though. My Uzzi weighs a little over 28lbs with the 2.75 DW's, a dropper and 180mm travel f/r. It's a freeride monster truck that can go up, down or over just about anything.


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

Zowie said:


> I think you took a wrong turn: Weight Weenies - Mtbr.com


Nope, just don't find heavy dead tires to be trialsy enough for my taste. I have only done one weight weenie bike that is 20 # full squish. 
Never considered the weight for Sarge or the Mayor, just require lively tires over dead tires that don't work for getting trialsy.

I had the Gazzi's on my DHR back in the day.


----------



## Zowie (Aug 3, 2013)

^^I'll be happy to buy some 26x2.8 Minions as soon as I can... you know. 
Buy them.

Till then I'm fine. Thanks for the concern though.

Shredman--Uzzi sounds fun.


----------



## bhmax (Dec 7, 2010)

Looks like the 26x2.8 Minions are on Maxxis's site now. Hoping to find out the diameter to see if I can make them fit on my bike but might just get them when I can.


----------



## Shredman69 (Apr 1, 2007)

They r listed which is cool, but they r not listed to buy. WTF!


----------



## Woodsy (Aug 15, 2005)

Want!


----------



## Carl Mega (Jan 17, 2004)

Shredman69 said:


> They r listed which is cool, but they r not listed to buy. WTF!


Patience - I hope? I cannot wait to ride these. I'm over the bad tires I'm running now (Nevagal 2.5 which are NOS, cheap, grippy and surprisingly big but terrible flat wise). Contrary to general opinion - I hope the Minions mount closer to 2.6 in actual size. But we'll see - 71mm ISO should be 2.8. Either way - most exciting option out there.


----------



## patrick2cents (Apr 30, 2010)

Anyone heard of any other tires from interbike? I'm excited for the minions, but was hoping to hear about more...


----------



## dayneger (Dec 27, 2015)

I just ordered a front wheel with a Velocity Blunt 35/P35 rim (inner width 30 mm) and am trying to see how big of a tire I could squeeze into my ancient fork, for XC/Trail riding in the SF Bay Area. The goal would be as much "+" feeling as possible, while still being able to pedal. 

Could someone give me the mounted diameter and max width of the WTB Ranger in 26 x 2.8", ideally on a similar rim? I can't seem to find those dimensions anywhere, or find an LBS that has one for that matter.

Does the Dirt Wizard in 26 x 2.75" actually measure 27.5" in diameter? Depending on the shoulder geometry I'd probably be rubbing the fork at that point. However, I'm ok with very close clearance since I could care less about damaging the paint on that old thing, and rarely ride muddy trails.

To play it safe, for the moment I've ordered a Continental Trail King Protection/Black Chili in 26 x 2.4". I keep reading here and elsewhere that it's one of the highest volume 2.4s.

However, I can't seem to find anything in the 2.6" range that isn't 1350g of downhill rubber. Like Carl Mega mentioned above, I'd be excited if the Maxxis 2.8s actually mounted up more in the 2.6 range, for a smallish 26+... whatever that would be called. 26+-? 

Measurements and suggestions would be great.


----------



## Guest (Sep 29, 2016)

dayneger said:


> Does the Dirt Wizard in 26 x 2.75" actually measure 27.5" in diameter? Depending on the shoulder geometry I'd probably be rubbing the fork at that point. However, I'm ok with very close clearance since I could care less about damaging the paint on that old thing, and rarely ride muddy trails.


my setup is as follows
dt swiss rims i27.5 width
DW dia = 27 3/16th
KNOB-KNOB = 68.5MM
CASING = 64MM



> To play it safe, for the moment I've ordered a Continental Trail King Protection/Black Chili in 26 x 2.4". I keep reading here and elsewhere that it's one of the highest volume 2.4s.


i also have these on another bike and can confirm the volume is the highest of any 2.4 readily avail.


----------



## Shredman69 (Apr 1, 2007)

dayneger said:


> I just ordered a front wheel with a Velocity Blunt 35/P35 rim (inner width 30 mm) and am trying to see how big of a tire I could squeeze into my ancient fork, for XC/Trail riding in the SF Bay Area. The goal would be as much "+" feeling as possible, while still being able to pedal.
> 
> Could someone give me the mounted diameter and max width of the WTB Ranger in 26 x 2.8", ideally on a similar rim? I can't seem to find those dimensions anywhere, or find an LBS that has one for that matter.
> 
> ...


Here's mine. They're mounted on Light Bikes 38mm carbon, 32mm internal rims.:thumbsup:


----------



## dayneger (Dec 27, 2015)

Sweet rims! If this were a newer bike I'd definitely build that way.

Thanks for the measurements... looks like the DW would probably just barely make it, but is probably pushing it a little too far. Don't want to endo with the first pebble in the treads. ;-) 

I should probably run the Trail King for now (appreciate the volume confirmation, btw) and wait and see how the new Minion DHF/DHRs 2.8s measure out once available. 2.6", max 2.7" width along with a tiny bit smaller total diameter and I'd be golden. Too bad they haven't announced the Rekon+ in 26 since it sounds like the right tire for my needs. 

The Ranger 2.8s measurements would also be good to know once someone has one. I'm a little reluctant to order since there's a very good chance it won't fit my particular fork. 

Still, how cool that there are now multiple 26+ tire options!


----------



## patirwin (Jan 14, 2004)

*2.75 Knard*

A 2.75 Knard would make me happy. Made on the DW casing, it wouldn't be that hard for Surly.


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

I find my Knards to be downright dangerous due to the deep center tread, shallow off center tread and deep edge tread. If they were uniform depth across the crown of the tire, they would be much improved.


----------



## STS (Jun 24, 2004)

It seems finally wtb ranger 26+ tires are out:

http://us2.campaign-archive2.com/?u=4cb85d927a9056a0405da0cd4&id=e6dd85e13a&e=72cf14d0b3

If someone knows where to buy them, please tell here


----------



## Shredman69 (Apr 1, 2007)

STS said:


> It seems finally wtb ranger 26+ tires are out:
> 
> Complete 26+ Tire/Rim Combos Now in Stock!
> 
> If someone knows where to buy them, please tell here


U can do what I just did and buy them directly from WTB online. I ordered the 2.8 light fast for the rear and the 3.0 light high grip for the front. I can't wait!:cornut:

https://www.wtb.com/products/rangerplus


----------



## dayneger (Dec 27, 2015)

Well, after I received my new front wheel curiosity got the better of me and I ordered the 26 x 2.8 at the same link as Shredman69 posted above... now I really hope it fits my fork! :winker:

When it arrives I'll provide measurements for how it sizes up on my Velocity P35/Blunt 35 rim.


----------



## STS (Jun 24, 2004)

Shredman69 said:


> U can do what I just did and buy them directly from WTB online. I ordered the 2.8 light fast for the rear and the 3.0 light high grip for the front. I can't wait!:cornut:
> 
> https://www.wtb.com/products/rangerplus


No for europe


----------



## Shredman69 (Apr 1, 2007)

STS said:


> No for europe


How about dealers in your area?

https://buylocalbuynow.com/


----------



## Shredman69 (Apr 1, 2007)

Got my Rangers delivered yesterday! I'll put them on this weekend and give a Ride report after. The 2.8 weighed 780 grams and the 3.0 weighed 870. Pretty impressive.


----------



## bhmax (Dec 7, 2010)

Great! Any chance of measuring the diameter of the 2.8 please?


----------



## dayneger (Dec 27, 2015)

I just mounted the Ranger 26 x 2.8" light/grippy on my Velocity P35 rims. Note that WTB designed it for a 40 mm inner width rim, and mine is quite a bit narrower at 30 mm. It was a tight, tight fit--serious lever work just to get them on the rim. I'm not set up for tubeless yet, so I have a heavy Conti tube in there as well.

Weight of my example, without the packaging: 773 g

I measured at 15 psi, with no stretch time:

Width knob to knob: 2.58" / 65.23 mm
Width of casing: 2.33" / 59.36"
Approximate diameter of full wheel as mounted: 26 15/16"
Width bead to bead (full flat width): 6.5" / 165 mm

Observations: this mounted up way smaller than expected. I was worried about whether it would rub on my ancient Manitou SX Ti, but there's plenty of room even for some stretching to occur. The profile is Very rounded... I'd expect it to look better--but still pretty round--on a 40 mm rim. It looks like it'll be a fast rolling tire, with short but nicely spaced knobs, but definitely not "aggressive" looking (might end up sticking well, just doesn't have that "look", if you know what I mean).

Suited up I weigh 170 lbs / 77 kg and I'm already sure 15 psi will be too high for the front. Again keeping in mind that my rim is 10 mm narrower than their design reference, and that it hasn't stretched yet, there's less width, less casing volume and a smaller contact patch than I'd expected (but probably faster as well). Compared with the Dirt Wizard dims on similar rims, this tire is noticeably smaller. That might be a great thing if it's what you're looking for, or not. Now I'm wondering if I should've ordered the 3" tire!

Shredman69, mount 'em up and share your measurements!


----------



## Carl Mega (Jan 17, 2004)

No particular order:

Weights sound great
Size is more what I'm after
Nice Sumo!

Q: in hand, how do those sidewalls/casing feel? Strong or XC ish?


----------



## Shredman69 (Apr 1, 2007)

LOL, I will have them mounted up this weekend and I'll let u guys know. Unfortunately, I'm busy working until then.:madman:


----------



## Shredman69 (Apr 1, 2007)

Carl Mega said:


> No particular order:
> 
> Weights sound great
> Size is more what I'm after
> ...


Thanks, the sidewalls are pretty thin, much like my 120 tpi Dirt Wizards. However, I have yet to cut a sidewall on my DW's and I abuse them pretty hard and I have cut sidewalls on most of my other regular 2.35-2.5 tires. The Rangers are available in a heavier casing if that's what u r looking for though.


----------



## 06HokieMTB (Apr 25, 2011)

Welp. Unfortunately the 2.8 sounds like a miss.


----------



## Guest (Oct 7, 2016)

06HokieMTB said:


> Welp. Unfortunately the 2.8 sounds like a miss.


awe c-mon man!!


----------



## 06HokieMTB (Apr 25, 2011)

nvphatty said:


> awe c-mon man!!





nvphatty; said:


> Width knob to knob: 2.58" / 65.23 mm
> Width of casing: 2.33" / 59.36"


Unfortunately: yawn. 2.33" casing? C'mon.


----------



## Guest (Oct 7, 2016)

ok ok i digress.


----------



## dayneger (Dec 27, 2015)

I'm assuming it would measure up a lot more interestingly on a wider rim, especially with the look of this particular casing.


----------



## Carl Mega (Jan 17, 2004)

dayneger said:


> I'm assuming it would measure up a lot more interestingly on a wider rim, especially with the look of this particular casing.


Yeah, I'm with this - I expect on a wider rim plus time to seat/expand the dim is going be close to the 2.6 mark. We'll see tho. I'm tossing off (uhhh, weird science?) the idea of this lower profile tread in the heavier casing vs. the possibly burlier DHF.


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

dayneger said:


> I'm assuming it would measure up a lot more interestingly on a wider rim, especially with the look of this particular casing.


If at all, it will only be slightly wider, at the tread, on a narrower rim. Not enough to make a big difference.


----------



## STS (Jun 24, 2004)

Now we have to wait for a 26x3.0" measuring


----------



## dayneger (Dec 27, 2015)

In my, admittedly, limited experience with such things, my guess is that on a wider rim the tread width will go up marginally as the tire squares off a bit. The casing width will also nudge up. The sidewalls will straighten out noticeably, of course. Less often talked about is that the total air volume will go up quite a bit more than those other measurements (in percentage terms), mostly from the big increase in overall diameter. That casing width needs to go somewhere, and it seems to go mostly in straighter sidewalls holding a larger tire diameter. Cumulatively, that's a lot more air volume in the tire, so in theory you can run lower pressures and/or have slightly better rollover.

While the Ranger is not quite as large as I was expecting for my particular application, for many riders there will probably be a "goldilocks" zone in the 2.6" width on 35 mm rim zone... lowish pressures, lots of grip, but a little more precise and less bouncy than true plus sizes. Time to create a new wheel standard optimizing weight, flickability, speed, rollover, and grip: a 675 diameter x 35 id rim running 2.6" tubeless...


----------



## Shredman69 (Apr 1, 2007)

STS said:


> Now we have to wait for a 26x3.0" measuring


First thing Saturday morning.:thumbsup:


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

dayneger said:


> I just mounted the Ranger 26 x 2.8" light/grippy on my Velocity P35 rims. Note that WTB designed it for a 40 mm inner width rim, and mine is quite a bit narrower at 30 mm. It was a tight, tight fit--serious lever work just to get them on the rim. I'm not set up for tubeless yet, so I have a heavy Conti tube in there as well.
> 
> Weight of my example, without the packaging: 773 g
> 
> ...


So, probably most 26" frames and forks could fit this 2.8 tire?


----------



## bhmax (Dec 7, 2010)

That's what I'm going for. Currently thinking a 2.8 Ranger rear and a 2.8 Minion front on an SB66C.


----------



## ticketchecker (Mar 18, 2010)

My WTB Bridger/Trail Boss's were the biggest PITA tires I've ever mounted. Bent two levers before I got them on the i35 rims. (27.5)


----------



## joecx (Aug 17, 2013)

I've had a Ranger 2.8 tough mounted on a Derby 34i rim for about a week now and at 16 psi it measures out to 65mm casing,68mm tread and 682mm tall.Just under 900 grams and is holding air very well.The casing feels much heavier than the Nic or Recon I've been running in the front.Rolls faster than the 120tpi Knard I've been using in the rear and weighs about the same but is almost 8mm shorter in radius so I've had a few pedal strikes


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

joecx said:


> I've had a Ranger 2.8 tough mounted on a Derby 34i rim for about a week now and at 16 psi it measures out to 65mm casing,68mm tread and 682mm tall.Just under 900 grams and is holding air very well.The casing feels much heavier than the Nic or Recon I've been running in the front.Rolls faster than the 120tpi Knard I've been using in the rear and weighs about the same but is almost 8mm shorter in radius so I've had a few pedal strikes


Can you please measure the radius up to the widest part of the tread at the edge? Not the total tire radius in the middle. I have room there. It's at the edge of the tread where I may have an issue with the tread hitting the chain in my lowest gear or hitting the front derailleur.


----------



## dayneger (Dec 27, 2015)

I put 30 plus psi in the tire to stretch it out some, and the change has been quite noticeable.

Back down to 15 psi I'm now measuring:

Casing width 2.47" / 62.7 mm
Tread width 2.62" / 66.5 mm
Diameter 27 1/8" / 689 mm

Due to the large leap in diameter it's now as big as I could fit on this fork, and I'm hoping it doesn't stretch much further! While not as full as a "real" 2.8, it's still a pretty beefy tire that really changed the look of my old Mantra Pro and literally slacked it out some. [If only I could fit more tire on the rear--I kept my 17i rim and put a Continental mountain trail 2.4 on it, which only measures out as a dinky 2.17" / 55.1 mm at 25 psi in that constellation.]

It's interesting that on joecx's 34i Derby rim the Ranger measures quite a bit wider yet shorter. Ironically, that would be better for my particular fork.


----------



## Shredman69 (Apr 1, 2007)

Ok, front 3.0 Ranger installed and measured. Went on pretty easy. Prior to install I set the tires on a flat surface out in the sun for about 10 minutes on each side so it softens the rubber up and it stretches over the rim easier. Looks just under 2.9" wide knob to knob and 27.5" in diameter. Measurements were made with 16psi in the tire and the rims are Light Bikes carbon 38mm Ext/32mm int. The rear 2.8 is next. :thumbsup:


----------



## Guest (Oct 8, 2016)

^^ looks a treat shreddy


----------



## Shredman69 (Apr 1, 2007)

Ok, after some breakfast and tv, the rear 2.8 is mounted. Width is 2.649" and the diameter is 27.25 at 20psi, (I like to run a little more psi in the rear). We'll see how they compare to the DW's tomorrow. :thumbsup:


----------



## joecx (Aug 17, 2013)

dayneger said:


> I put 30 plus psi in the tire to stretch it out some, and the change has been quite noticeable.
> 
> Back down to 15 psi I'm now measuring:
> 
> ...


Oops,didn't check the diameter after they stretched,688mm and at the widest point it is 661mm diameter.I did mount them on a 27i rim just to stretch the bead a bit{I know how tight WTB tires can be) and it was quite a bit smaller.


----------



## dayneger (Dec 27, 2015)

It's funny, I left my Ranger 2.8 at 15 psi overnight and they rubber banded back down to slightly larger than my original measurements. Will probably take a while, and some rides, before the size stabilizes.

I'm curious how much of a role individual rim geometry plays in how a tire sizes up. Could be that the Blunt 35 keeps things smaller than the LB rims, for a given inner width. The LBs above are only 2 mm wider iw, but the measurements are noticeably larger.

Either that, or the tire I received was the runt of the litter! ;-)


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

joecx said:


> Oops,didn't check the diameter after they stretched,688mm and at the widest point it is 661mm diameter.I did mount them on a 27i rim just to stretch the bead a bit{I know how tight WTB tires can be) and it was quite a bit smaller.


I think that 661 mm is what I need to know. Thanks!


----------



## STS (Jun 24, 2004)

Shredman69 said:


> How about dealers in your area?
> 
> https://buylocalbuynow.com/


I tried, they are at the main dealer in Europe, but till end of October not in the stores


----------



## Carl Mega (Jan 17, 2004)

Shredman69 said:


> Width is 2.649"


:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Shredman69 (Apr 1, 2007)

Carl Mega said:


> :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


Yep, the 2.8' came out at 2.649 and the 3.0 was 2.89.:thumbsup:


----------



## dayneger (Dec 27, 2015)

Did yours stretch at all yet? And did you get a ride in on them yet?


----------



## Shredman69 (Apr 1, 2007)

I rode on Sunday. The tires worked great. Rolled nicely and gripped well on soft powder over hard pack. I have not re measured them though.


----------



## dayneger (Dec 27, 2015)

I ran my Ranger 2.8 at 15 psi on the front this weekend, twisty singletrack, mostly hard and shallow loose over hard with interspersed sharp rocks and roots and short technical ups/downs. Early impressions--I thought it rolled well and handled any traction duties that I asked of it. Next time I'll drop a psi or two, which should only help the grip while making it a little less bouncy. 

I loved the added volume up front! I was significantly more relaxed on descents, and if I biffed a line I could just point it straight and plow through stuff that would've been really unpleasant with my former skinnier tires/rims.


----------



## allenms (Feb 15, 2014)

:thumbsup:


Shredman69 said:


> Ok, front 3.0 Ranger installed and measured. Went on pretty easy. Prior to install I set the tires on a flat surface out in the sun for about 10 minutes on each side so it softens the rubber up and it stretches over the rim easier. Looks just under 2.9" wide knob to knob and 27.5" in diameter. Measurements were made with 16psi in the tire and the rims are Light Bikes carbon 38mm Ext/32mm int. The rear 2.8 is next. :thumbsup:


Hey Shredman69 - Can you also provide the casing width and the diameter at maximum knob width for the 3.0? Thanks!

BTW, nice Supermoto - so perfect for canyon carving. :thumbsup:


----------



## Shredman69 (Apr 1, 2007)

allenms said:


> :thumbsup:
> 
> Hey Shredman69 - Can you also provide the casing width and the diameter at maximum knob width for the 3.0? Thanks!
> 
> BTW, nice Supermoto - so perfect for canyon carving. :thumbsup:


Thanks, I love that Sumo. I use to race it from 08-10, but it's been retired to the streets since then. It's my main comuter for work, just a short distance. But it's so hard not to be a holigan on it. The 3.0 did stretch a bit, it's now 2.94 wide knob to knob. The casing is 2.76 wide and it's about 27.6 in diameter at the center knob and about 27even in diameter at the outside knob.:thumbsup:


----------



## FreeZ (Mar 24, 2010)

Hello everybody!

I have Santa Cruz Nomad 2 as my enduro/am rig. Now I have Ryde Enduro rims(inner 29mm) and Fat Albert 2.4" tyres. I´m looking to run it with WTB Ranger. Does anybody have any input about the Nomad rear clearance with WTB Ranger or other 26+ tyres? Fork is Lyrik and what I´ve been looking 2.75" Dirt Wizard will fit fine. How about Lyrik clearance with 2.8 or 3.0 Ranger?


----------



## patrick2cents (Apr 30, 2010)

Anyone have info on when the 2.8 minion's will be available for sale? I emailed maxxis but didn't get a response. My rims (Flow MK3's) will be in Monday and I'm eager to get the tires to match...

edit: spoke too soon, I received an email from Maxxis (thanks for the quick response), they will be available in the spring.


----------



## Shredman69 (Apr 1, 2007)

FreeZ said:


> Hello everybody!
> 
> I have Santa Cruz Nomad 2 as my enduro/am rig. Now I have Ryde Enduro rims(inner 29mm) and Fat Albert 2.4" tyres. I´m looking to run it with WTB Ranger. Does anybody have any input about the Nomad rear clearance with WTB Ranger or other 26+ tyres? Fork is Lyrik and what I´ve been looking 2.75" Dirt Wizard will fit fine. How about Lyrik clearance with 2.8 or 3.0 Ranger?


The tire measurements are listed above. Just measure the clearance on your bike and fork and you'll have your answer.:thumbsup:


----------



## allenms (Feb 15, 2014)

Shredman69 said:


> Thanks, I love that Sumo. I use to race it from 08-10, but it's been retired to the streets since then. It's my main comuter for work, just a short distance. But it's so hard not to be a holigan on it. The 3.0 did stretch a bit, it's now 2.94 wide knob to knob. The casing is 2.76 wide and it's about 27.6 in diameter at the center knob and about 27even in diameter at the outside knob.:thumbsup:


Thanks for the info, I'd like to see if I can get the 3.0 on the rear of my '10 Trek Remedy. The front is cake with the Fox Talas fork. Like an SM guy, I'm exploring wheel dish and knob trimming to clear the chainline. Isn't the diameter at the side knobs closest to the bead closer to 26"?

I'm currently running DW 2.75s F&R on Duallys. The 2.8" Ranger appears to be a bit smaller than the DWs, so hoping to go 3.0" on both.

I'd rather ride a supermoto in the paved canyons west of Denver/Boulder than any other motorcycle. So flickable! Here's my '06 Yam WR450F about 13,500 miles on it. Occasionally I switch it back to dirt mode and ride in Rampart Range.


----------



## allenms (Feb 15, 2014)

FreeZ said:


> Hello everybody!
> 
> I have Santa Cruz Nomad 2 as my enduro/am rig. Now I have Ryde Enduro rims(inner 29mm) and Fat Albert 2.4" tyres. I´m looking to run it with WTB Ranger. Does anybody have any input about the Nomad rear clearance with WTB Ranger or other 26+ tyres? Fork is Lyrik and what I´ve been looking 2.75" Dirt Wizard will fit fine. How about Lyrik clearance with 2.8 or 3.0 Ranger?


As Shredman69 pointed out, it's all about the measurements. You may be able to measure the gaps between the Fat Alberts and the potential interferences. The front clearance in the fork is easy to confirm, but the rear clearance in the frame is tougher depending on:

Do you have a front derailleur? If so drop it granny position and see how much space there is. For my XT 3x9, I'm just OK with the DW 2.75" using a top swing derailleur, but the bottom swing model won't work.

Chain clearance: measure the gap between the inside of the left chainstay and the chain in its most inboard position. I have 3.0" on my '10 Trek Remedy and have had no problems running the DW which has 2.74" knob width on Dually rims. Three more things: 1) tires have some amount of wobble, so 1 or 2 mm of clearance on each side may be needed, 2) the wheel can be dished a bit as needed to move away from interference, 3) don't forget the shockstay clearance.

Diameter gap: I'm limited to a maximum tire diameter of 27.8" rear and 28.2" front (or more accurately, a radius of 13.9"R 24.1"F), but would then need to subtract for tire wobble and some clearance.

Tire reference data for tires largest to smallest (note that the values vary slightly based on rim width, tire pressure, manufacturing tolerances, and human measuring variability):

Ranger 3.0"
Diameter 27.6"
Max knob width 2.94"
Diameter at max knob width 27.0"

Dirt Wizard 2.75"
Diameter 27.3" +/- 0.1" (multiple contributors)
Max knob width 2.73" +/- 0.03" (multiple contributors)
Diameter at max knob width 26.0"

Ranger 2.8"
Diameter 27.1" +/- 0.15" (multiple contributors)
Max knob width 2.65" +/- 0.03" (multiple contributors)
Diameter at max knob width 26.0"


----------



## allenms (Feb 15, 2014)

dayneger said:


> It's interesting that on joecx's 34i Derby rim the Ranger measures quite a bit wider yet shorter. Ironically, that would be better for my particular fork.


Note that joecx has the 'Tough' version, rather than the 'Light'. That model may just have slightly different dimensions due to it's material configuration.

As for casing width, from my experience it changes by about 1/3 of the difference in rim width. So a 6 mm wider rim add around 2 mm to the casing width. The max knob width will change less than that, depending on how far down the side they wrap.


----------



## Shredman69 (Apr 1, 2007)

allenms said:


> Thanks for the info, I'd like to see if I can get the 3.0 on the rear of my '10 Trek Remedy. The front is cake with the Fox Talas fork. Like an SM guy, I'm exploring wheel dish and knob trimming to clear the chainline. Isn't the diameter at the side knobs closest to the bead closer to 26"?
> 
> I'm currently running DW 2.75s F&R on Duallys. The 2.8" Ranger appears to be a bit smaller than the DWs, so hoping to go 3.0" on both.
> 
> ...


Nice Sumo. I measured the top of the outside knob at 27 even and the top of the center knob at 27.6". If it were 26, the tire profile would be really really round. The outside knob is only 1/2" or so lower than the center knob.


----------



## allenms (Feb 15, 2014)

Shredman69 said:


> Nice Sumo. I measured the top of the outside knob at 27 even and the top of the center knob at 27.6". If it were 26, the tire profile would be really really round. The outside knob is only 1/2" or so lower than the center knob.


Thanks for clarifying. It is a tall tire and I overestimated how far it looked like they wrapped down.

Hmmm, looking marginal fit a 3.0" on the back. Maybe I'll order up one tire and measure it on the Dually rim (39 mm inside/45 mm outside). The 2.8 may be pretty close to the DW on that rim, but the knobs are a lot shorter.


----------



## Ofroad'bent (Jul 10, 2010)

What's the consensus on rims for the 26+ tires for those of us trying to squeak them in fairly tight spaces? 
It would be nice to use a lighter rim to offset the beefy tire weight.

You guys finding Light Bicycle carbon rims in 38mm working out?
Any other suggestions in similar $range, or do you have to spend $400+ on high end carbon to avoid potential catastrophe?


----------



## Shredman69 (Apr 1, 2007)

Ofroad'bent said:


> What's the consensus on rims for the 26+ tires for those of us trying to squeak them in fairly tight spaces?
> It would be nice to use a lighter rim to offset the beefy tire weight.
> 
> You guys finding Light Bicycle carbon rims in 38mm working out?
> Any other suggestions in similar $range, or do you have to spend $400+ on high end carbon to avoid potential catastrophe?


I love my LB 38's. They're light, stiff, stay true and are reasonably priced. Also, the plus side tires I've used thus far, (2.75 120tpi Dirt Wizards and now WTB Rangers in the light casing) are both relatively light tires and the DW's have held up well considering the abuse I've given them. Time will tell with the Rangers. I also think that to get a lot of the benefits of plus size tires, u need to use wider rims. Putting + size on a narrower rim will cause the tire to roll and squirm in turns because the side wall is not supported properly. Surly recommends not using rims smaller than 35mm, external.


----------



## andrepsz (Jan 28, 2013)

Love this trend! 26 forks and frame are NOT DEAD! I'm glad I insisted on riding my 2011 Scott Spark for all this time...and I'm planning on adding a mid-fat set up to it...can't wait!


----------



## allenms (Feb 15, 2014)

andrepsz said:


> Love this trend! 26 forks and frame are NOT DEAD! I'm glad I insisted on riding my 2011 Scott Spark for all this time...and I'm planning on adding a mid-fat set up to it...can't wait!


:thumbsup:

Try it - You'll love it! I 'upgraded' to DW 2.75" on Dually 39i/45o rims in early 2014 and have no interest in running smaller tires again.

The large casing at low pressure didn't slow climbing and the advantages over rough terrain and snow were obvious.

I was originally motivated by a study from Schwalbe tires showing that large tires at low pressure rolled more efficiently over rough terrain.

Depending on terrain (ranging from soft snow to dry with sharp embedded rocks), I run 10-14 psi front and 12-18 psi rear.


----------



## Guest (Oct 18, 2016)

andrepsz said:


> Love this trend! 26 forks and frame are NOT DEAD! I'm glad I insisted on riding my 2011 Scott Spark for all this time...and I'm planning on adding a mid-fat set up to it...can't wait!


yes exactly, if my 26r allowed i would have already done so but atleast i can use 2.4's.


----------



## Carl Mega (Jan 17, 2004)

I think I'm going to pull the trigger on purchasing 2.8 Rangers w/ Tough/Fast casing tonight. Might take a while but I'll post my experiences...

Hoping (!) the tough casing is like the WTB Vig Enduro/Tough casing and the smaller knob keeps the tire rolling and weight managable. We'll see.... 

Strange - I feel like I built this bike for peanuts but every time I turn around I'm dropping $150 in tires.


----------



## STS (Jun 24, 2004)

When you have it please post the weight. I think there is a huge difference with the tcs light cassing


----------



## Carl Mega (Jan 17, 2004)

STS said:


> When you have it please post the weight. I think there is a huge difference with the tcs light cassing


Will do - btw - went w/ UniversalCycles @ $67/ea and 10% off (VIP10). They are a bit more expensive on the WTB website. Also Amazon (CyclePros) has them at $67/ea & freeship.

Using some of the other WTB tires Light vs. tough weight differences - I'm expecting 150-175gr diff.


----------



## patrick2cents (Apr 30, 2010)

All you who have mounted/ridden the Rangers:

what do you think of their performance so far? I just built up a set of Flow EX MK3's for 2.8 DHR II's when they get released (probably spring) but I'm debating a ranger in the interim. Do they have decent cornering grip on the rear? For reference, I'm running Magic Mary Front/Rock Razor Rear and don't want to lose too much. Soil around here is sand/rooty/loose.


----------



## Shredman69 (Apr 1, 2007)

My Uzzi with the Rangers on it. Patrick2cent, as far as performance, the Rangers have been good so far. I have loose over hard pack with rocks and some roots. Traction will be better with these vs regular size tires, provided they're on a wide rim and run at lower pressures. Weighs 28 and change as it sits.


----------



## Guest (Oct 19, 2016)

^ that uzzi is intense!!


----------



## Cornfield (Apr 15, 2012)

patrick2cents said:


> All you who have mounted/ridden the Rangers:
> 
> what do you think of their performance so far? I just built up a set of Flow EX MK3's for 2.8 DHR II's when they get released (probably spring) but I'm debating a ranger in the interim. Do they have decent cornering grip on the rear? For reference, I'm running Magic Mary Front/Rock Razor Rear and don't want to lose too much. Soil around here is sand/rooty/loose.


IIRC, I decided not to use MK3s for my 26+ wheelset because the Rangers would be too tight of a fit on the Stan's rims. If I'm right, the info should be in one of these threads, probably in the 26+ rim choice thread.

*Here's the list of compatible and non-compatible tires: NoTubes Recommended Tires

It doesn't list the WTB 26" and 27.5" tires, so you may want to email Stan's on that.


----------



## patrick2cents (Apr 30, 2010)

alrighty, thanks guys! I know the schwalbe tires mounted a little tighter than I'm used to on the Mk3's. I'll email Stan's to make the final determination! Hopefully I'll be plus'd up before spring.


----------



## Cornfield (Apr 15, 2012)

Keep us posted!

Nice to see the Rangers mounted up and getting out there. They look great on the Uzzi, Shredman!

I kinda lost interest as well as my favorite local singletrack due to developement, or maybe it was all just a pipe dream






Plus it's been a really wet spring/summer. I've just been riding my 29" pizza cutter bike. Maybe next summer


----------



## Guest (Oct 19, 2016)

Cornfield said:


> I kinda lost interest as well as my favorite local singletrack due to development, or maybe it was all just a pipe dream
> View attachment 1100820
> Plus it's been a really wet spring/summer. I've just been riding my 29" pizza cutter bike. Maybe next summer


get back out there soldier and git er dun!!


----------



## Cornfield (Apr 15, 2012)

nvphatty said:


> get back out there soldier and git er dun!!


But... but... 29er wheels roll over stuff better! 

It looks like 26+ is taking hold and I'm hopeful there will be a lot more options this coming spring/summer. I'm really interested in the mid-plus? 26"x2.6" size.


----------



## allenms (Feb 15, 2014)

Carl Mega said:


> Will do - btw - went w/ UniversalCycles @ $67/ea and 10% off (VIP10). They are a bit more expensive on the WTB website. Also Amazon (CyclePros) has them at $67/ea & freeship.
> 
> Using some of the other WTB tires Light vs. tough weight differences - I'm expecting 150-175gr diff.


Nice to see other sources to buy from. I didn't find these a few days ago when I ordered the 3.0 Light/Grippy from WTB ($77.45 w/shipping). The 3.0 Light/Fast is already down to $56.79 Prime at Amazon. So far I'm only seeing the Tough and Light/Fast versions at these other sellers.

Note that when directly buying from WTB's online store that they do not accept returns. Not that any of us are buying without measuring for clearance first, but good to know...


----------



## Shredman69 (Apr 1, 2007)

Cornfield said:


> Keep us posted!
> 
> Nice to see the Rangers mounted up and getting out there. They look great on the Uzzi, Shredman!
> 
> ...


Thanks Cornfield and Nvphatty!


----------



## Ofroad'bent (Jul 10, 2010)

Carl Mega said:


> Will do - btw - went w/ UniversalCycles @ $67/ea and 10% off (VIP10). They are a bit more expensive on the WTB website. Also Amazon (CyclePros) has them at $67/ea & freeship.
> 
> Using some of the other WTB tires Light vs. tough weight differences - I'm expecting 150-175gr diff.


Pity Amazon doesn't have the light/grippy option. Shipping can be a PITA to Canada, and my LBS can't get them yet.


----------



## andrepsz (Jan 28, 2013)

nvphatty said:


> yes exactly, if my 26r allowed i would have already done so but atleast i can use 2.4's.


Yeah I'm using 2.4 on the rear on my spark...but I think I could fit a 2.5 or 2.6...to bad I can't find that with WTB...I'm already considering the Ranger 2.8 for the front...would like to match the back also with WTB.


----------



## Shredman69 (Apr 1, 2007)

The 2.8 is actually closer to 2.6 so maybe it would work for both ends? If your already going to buy it for the front, try it in the rear, (that's what she said) when u get it and see if it fits. If so then get another one for the back.


----------



## STS (Jun 24, 2004)

I bought my ranger through eBay Germany. Here similar price than from wtb


----------



## andrepsz (Jan 28, 2013)

Shredman69 said:


> The 2.8 is actually closer to 2.6 so maybe it would work for both ends? If your already going to buy it for the front, try it in the rear, (that's what she said) when u get it and see if it fits. If so then get another one for the back.


haha you are reading my mind...very good to know that the 2.8 is close to 2.6. That's exactly my plan: build the front wheel (prob with WTB scraper rim) fit the 2.8 tire and put in the back just with the QR closing with the frame to find the center (front and back are standard QR)...that should give an idea if will work...of it does...I might get a 3.0 for the front.


----------



## andrepsz (Jan 28, 2013)

BTW someone from WTB replied to a message a sent confirming that the 26" Scraper i40 rim weight is 500g....that's fantastic considering....if you look at equivalent carbon rims from Nextie for example weight is around 460g. 

I'm going Aluminum for sure in this case.

Anyone here can confirm that?


----------



## andrepsz (Jan 28, 2013)

BTW........is WTB inverted.


----------



## allenms (Feb 15, 2014)

Tubeless fit-up on the Ranger??

If you've done this, how'd it go? Is the Ranger bead tighter, looser, or ? compared to other tires (especially helpful if it's a Dirt Wizard) you've fitted on the same rim?

Thanks!


----------



## AllMountin' (Nov 23, 2010)

I swear I posted this already. 2.8 Ranger on a 47mm rim, tubed at 22 psi, came in at 65mm(2.56"). Pretty undersized, and only 2mm over a 2.4 Ardent on the same rim. Better tread wrap, though. 

Tire replaced a 2.4 Goma, which is very close in size. The Ranger bumps up the volume, but loses a lot of knob height. Compliance may be a wash. Ranger did well both climbing and cornering as a rear tire. I noted an increase in rebound off of trail obstacles. Not a lot, but enough to notice. Rolls well. 

The biggest difference was a bit shocking at first. I took it to the jumps and it really livened up the rear. I got more pop than I was used to and it felt like the rear end was levitating! Could actually be quite useful, particularly if you have it on both ends. Also noticed on hops and preload situations. 

Kind of wish it were a touch bigger. I have plenty of room out back. But it should work well on my local Michigan terrain.


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

A springy tire makes for better trailsy riding that a heavy DH tire fails miserably at. Good to know that the Ranger is a springy tire! Pay day arrives and the 3.0's will be on order for the SixPack. Gotta get rid of the dangerous as they get knards cause they plain suck right out loud.


----------



## andrepsz (Jan 28, 2013)

AllMountin' said:


> 2.8 Ranger on a 47mm rim, tubed at 22 psi, came in at 65mm(2.56"). Pretty undersized, and only 2mm over a 2.4 Ardent on the same rim. Better tread wrap, though.


Well that is way undersized. I ride the Ardent 2.4 on the back...I guess I already have a 'plus' size tire and didn't even know. I'm shocked that the Ardent only 2mm smaller than the Ranger 2.8 on 47mm rim.

I'm glad I found this thread to learn more about them.


----------



## Guest (Oct 22, 2016)

BansheeRune said:


> A springy tire makes for better trailsy riding that a heavy DH tire fails miserably at. Good to know that the Ranger is a springy tire! Pay day arrives and the 3.0's will be on order for the SixPack. Gotta get rid of the dangerous as they get knards cause they plain suck right out loud.


payday, thats a freekin candy bar son!! now get back out there and earn a real pay [email protected]@


----------



## dayneger (Dec 27, 2015)

Now that the tire has been stretching out at 15 psi for 3 weeks, my Ranger 2.8 light/grippy at 13.5 psi on my P35/Blunt 35 (i30) rim is measuring at 2.62" at the knob, 2.47 at the casing, a hair over 27" in total diameter. 

At this point I'm hoping it won't grow any more in diameter since it's close to maxing out my old fork's bridge!


----------



## tfinator (Apr 30, 2009)

dayneger said:


> Now that the tire has been stretching out at 15 psi for 3 weeks, my Ranger 2.8 light/grippy at 13.5 psi on my P35/Blunt 35 (i30) rim is measuring at 2.62" at the knob, 2.47 at the casing, a hair over 27" in total diameter.
> 
> At this point I'm hoping it won't grow any more in diameter since it's close to maxing out my old fork's bridge!


Thanks for the measurements


----------



## allenms (Feb 15, 2014)

I got a heavy 3.0 Light/ High Grip!














926 gm with packaging, 881 gm bare. That's 40+ gm heavier than the 2.75 DWs I been running, but it is a smidge bigger and the sidewall feels a bit thicker.


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

What is the lightest version of these tires?


----------



## allenms (Feb 15, 2014)

Mountain Cycle Shawn said:


> What is the lightest version of these tires?


As far as Light/Fast versus Light/Grippy, we don't have enough examples of each yet to tell and the info on the WTB website is incomplete. For now assume it's a wash unless you want to call WTB directly. I'm sure they'll tell you if they know. The Tough version is certainly heavier since it has double the belts.

The production weight variation may be a bigger wildcard for the Light versions than the rubber durometer. Shredman69's 3.0 L/G apparently weighs 56 gm less than mine. I haven't seen weight on the 3.0 L/F version yet. It looks like that size will fit on the back of my bike based on a trial fit-up with the 3.0 L/G I just received. The L/G is going to be used on the front though since I question how long the 45A rubber would last on the back in the trail conditions here. I will post the 3.0 L/F weight when I buy one.


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

allenms said:


> As far as Light/Fast versus Light/Grippy, we don't have enough examples of each yet to tell and the info on the WTB website is incomplete. For now assume it's a wash unless you want to call WTB directly. I'm sure they'll tell you if they know. The Tough version is certainly heavier since it has double the belts.
> 
> The production weight variation may be a bigger wildcard for the Light versions than the rubber durometer. Shredman69's 3.0 L/G apparently weighs 56 gm less than mine. I haven't seen weight on the 3.0 L/F version yet. It looks like that size will fit on the back of my bike based on a trial fit-up with the 3.0 L/G I just received. The L/G is going to be used on the front though since I question how long the 45A rubber would last on the back in the trail conditions here. I will post the 3.0 L/F weight when I buy one.


I noticed the lack of info on the site. Like maybe they are waiting to see how popular they are before they bring out all variations.


----------



## andrepsz (Jan 28, 2013)

I have a WTB Ranger 26+ x 2.8" TCS Light Fast Rolling on my way. I'll post the weight once I have it with me after Nov 1st.


----------



## Shredman69 (Apr 1, 2007)

It's 780g in the packaging. I posted it a page or 2 back.


----------



## STS (Jun 24, 2004)

Mine came yesterday


----------



## andrepsz (Jan 28, 2013)

STS said:


> Mine came yesterday


nice...you are lucky! I hope mine is 751g or less...just so I can pass my jealousness to you.


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

STS said:


> Mine came yesterday


That's pretty good for such a big tire. About 150 grams more that the 2.4 I'm currently running. That's acceptable.


----------



## 06HokieMTB (Apr 25, 2011)

allenms said:


> I got a heavy 3.0 Light/ High Grip!
> 
> View attachment 1101377
> View attachment 1101378
> ...


Side knobs are way smaller/less aggressive than the 2.75 DW, no?


----------



## Carl Mega (Jan 17, 2004)

Ok- so my 2.8 26'' Tough / Fast tires just arrived... Quickly weighed one: 1011gr.

So a bit more than I was expecting - was thinking about 920-950; that said, the sidewall feels decent. Will report more soon - Hokie, I'll measure the knob difference between DW too. At a glance, I'd say the center tread is similar height but side knobs look ummm 30% smaller and, of course, diff shape.

I hope I find something positive in how they ride - it'll be great to experiment w/ more tires (a la the light casing next).

Edit: 2nd tire: 989 gr. Side knob estimate: 5.9mm on DW, ~4mm Ranger. Need to mount to have a real comparison.


----------



## Ofroad'bent (Jul 10, 2010)

Clearance may be a bit tight for me, especially at the top of the fork arch.
Would you suggest 35mm or 40mm carbon rims if I had the choice for the Ranger 2.8s?



Shredman69 said:


> I love my LB 38's. They're light, stiff, stay true and are reasonably priced. Also, the plus side tires I've used thus far, (2.75 120tpi Dirt Wizards and now WTB Rangers in the light casing) are both relatively light tires and the DW's have held up well considering the abuse I've given them. Time will tell with the Rangers. I also think that to get a lot of the benefits of plus size tires, u need to use wider rims. Putting + size on a narrower rim will cause the tire to roll and squirm in turns because the side wall is not supported properly. Surly recommends not using rims smaller than 35mm, external.


----------



## Shredman69 (Apr 1, 2007)

Ofroad'bent said:


> Clearance may be a bit tight for me, especially at the top of the fork arch.
> Would you suggest 35mm or 40mm carbon rims if I had the choice for the Ranger 2.8s?


If it was my choice, I'd get the 40's. But LB only makes a 38 right now for 26. Derby makes a 40, but it's double the price of LB. I have contacted LB about making a bigger rim for plus size, (between 45-50) and they said they will make a 46mm rim for 26+!!! They should be out in about a month. So I will place my order for them as soon as they are ready.:thumbsup:


----------



## Ofroad'bent (Jul 10, 2010)

Carbonbicycle makes a 40 AM rim. I'm trying to get specs.



Shredman69 said:


> If it was my choice, I'd get the 40's. But LB only makes a 38 right now for 26. Derby makes a 40, but it's double the price of LB. I have contacted LB about making a bigger rim for plus size, (between 45-50) and they said they will make a 46mm rim for 26+!!! They should be out in about a month. So I will place my order for them as soon as they are ready.:thumbsup:


----------



## Aristoteles (May 21, 2016)

I just ordered a carbon rim wheelset from Nextie with 43mm inner, 50mm outer - [NXT26CD50] [Crocodile]
I can post about them here when they show up.


----------



## Carl Mega (Jan 17, 2004)

^ yes. Please update us on the rim.

I just mounted my toughs/2.8 on Rabbit Holes... Very difficult to seat on the rim. Super tight bead didn't want to move from center channel to bead seat. The sidewalls are hella stiff - possibly the stiffest I've run - I don't remember the Vigalantes being so rigid.

Anyway - before riding: 67mm ~2.63. Egged shaped. 

We'll see... I hope I like them cause that mounting was effort.


----------



## Ofroad'bent (Jul 10, 2010)

Ofroad'bent said:


> Carbonbicycle makes a 40 AM rim. I'm trying to get specs.


Sorry, it was Carbonspeedbikes. Probably same factory as others, according to my buddy Mika. Here's the 40mm rim. It's the AM version, 510g
DH640C 26er DH style full carbon mtb rim 32mm depth 40mm wide - Xiamen Carbon Speed Sport Goods Co.,Ltd

This is the 35mm XC version -380g, 420g AM
HR635C 26er Tubeless&hookless carbon mtb rim 35mm wide - Xiamen Carbon Speed Sport Goods Co.,Ltd


----------



## andrepsz (Jan 28, 2013)

Ofroad'bent said:


> Sorry, it was Carbonspeedbikes. Probably same factory as others, according to my buddy Mika. Here's the 40mm rim. It's the AM version, 510g
> DH640C 26er DH style full carbon mtb rim 32mm depth 40mm wide - Xiamen Carbon Speed Sport Goods Co.,Ltd
> 
> This is the 35mm XC version -380g, 420g AM
> HR635C 26er Tubeless&hookless carbon mtb rim 35mm wide - Xiamen Carbon Speed Sport Goods Co.,Ltd


Those are quite heavy weights considering WTB is advertising their i40 26" Alloy rim as 500g. Not on the website, but in off that's what they told be on e-mail.

UPS is stopping by my house TODAY to drop them off, I can confirm the weight very shortly.


----------



## Ofroad'bent (Jul 10, 2010)

andrepsz said:


> Those are quite heavy weights considering WTB is advertising their i40 26" Alloy rim as 500g. Not on the website, but in off that's what they told be on e-mail.
> 
> UPS is stopping by my house TODAY to drop them off, I can confirm the weight very shortly.


Watching closely. If it's truly 500g I'm going alloy! 380's not bad for a 35mm rim in carbon, but 510 for a 40mm is a bit porcine.


----------



## andrepsz (Jan 28, 2013)

Ofroad'bent said:


> Watching closely. If it's truly 500g I'm going alloy! 380's not bad for a 35mm rim in carbon, but 510 for a 40mm is a bit porcine.


Damn good! got lucky on the tire and the 500g theory on the rim is true; looking at the area covered by stickers I'd say there is about 15 to 18g.

778g final front wheel build QR with American classic hub, DT swiss revolution spokes.


----------



## Shredman69 (Apr 1, 2007)

Nice man! Looks good. What's your total wheelset weight?


----------



## andrepsz (Jan 28, 2013)

Shredman69 said:


> Nice man! Looks good. What's your total wheelset weight?


I just built the front so far and is what you see on the picture, 779g. The rear will also be done with scraper rim, American classic hub and Rev spokes, expected final weight for the wheelset is 1618g.


----------



## Carl Mega (Jan 17, 2004)

Nice on the Scraper.. If I were doing a purposed built 26+ bike, that's probably what I'd target. Saves ~100gr over rabbit hole and the size should accomodate more 'traditional' tires (2.5+). I've had NOS 2.5 Kenda Nevegals on the RH which fit decently (65mm - while they held air) - anyway, I'd think you'd get a more appropriate fit on a slightly narrower rim.

Sort of in passing - The 2.8 WTB Ranger measured 67 @ mounting and expanded to 68mm after 1 ride. Haven't measured since - 2 more rides - but it was w/in 1mm of DW (a very different tire). Great rolling characteristics on the Ranger even w/ my tough casing. It won't be for everyone, but it's good offering IMHO.


----------



## 06HokieMTB (Apr 25, 2011)

Saw a Ranger in person this past weekend. Nope. Not interested in that tread pattern at all. Looked like a fat, Maxxis IKON that had been drinking beer all offseason.

Glad to see you guys are happy with them.

Now. I did see a 2.8 DHR2... holy crap that was a burly tire.


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

06HokieMTB said:


> Saw a Ranger in person this past weekend. Nope. Not interested in that tread pattern at all. Looked like a fat, Maxxis IKON that had been drinking beer all offseason.
> 
> Glad to see you guys are happy with them.
> 
> Now. I did see a 2.8 DHR2... holy crap that was a burly tire.


What difference does it make, as long as it works? It's not a chick you're banging.


----------



## Carl Mega (Jan 17, 2004)

06HokieMTB said:


> Saw a Ranger in person this past weekend. Nope. Not interested in that tread pattern at all. Looked like a fat, Maxxis IKON that had been drinking beer all offseason.
> 
> Glad to see you guys are happy with them.
> 
> Now. I did see a 2.8 DHR2... holy crap that was a burly tire.


Yeah for sure.. horses for courses. Very egg shaped and it's the least knobby tire in my collection but it rolls great so it carries momentum where DW fails bad.. I can pump where before I always had to pedal. Biggly - err, big league - whatever. That said, there's some drift in the front and once the terrain gets soft/loose doesn't seem to be choice. hard pack is solid tho. I expect that I'll be running this in my rear and a DHF 2.8 front. About the same as a DW in straight up climbing traction in rear - maybe a little better. Better rubber than DW too.

Also - better flat prevention (tough)and light feel vs. 120 TPI DW. But, that traction from that Kenda front - wow - great traction but so so so painfully slow everywhere.

Anyway, so far:

rolling fast = Ranger. Flat protection is strong - miles above DW. I like DW shape better and tread pattern but rubber is terrible and weight is high for what you get

I want that 2.8 DHF front w/ this in rear. Probably the best all-arounder combo I'm considering... tho if you were on hardpack all the time, rangers in their various configs seem like a good choice. Toughs are not supple btw - good combo might be light F, tough R.


----------



## Shredman69 (Apr 1, 2007)

Carl Mega said:


> Yeah for sure.. horses for courses. Very egg shaped and it's the least knobby tire in my collection but it rolls great so it carries momentum where DW fails bad.. I can pump where before I always had to pedal. Biggly - err, big league - whatever. That said, there's some drift in the front and once the terrain gets soft/loose doesn't seem to be choice. hard pack is solid tho. I expect that I'll be running this in my rear and a DHF 2.8 front. About the same as a DW in straight up climbing traction in rear - maybe a little better. Better rubber than DW too.
> 
> Also - better flat prevention (tough)and light feel vs. 120 TPI DW. But, that traction from that Kenda front - wow - great traction but so so so painfully slow everywhere.
> 
> ...


How much pressure r u running with your tough?


----------



## mhelander (May 9, 2014)

Ofroad'bent said:


> Carbonbicycle makes a 40 AM rim. I'm trying to get specs.





Ofroad'bent said:


> Sorry, it was Carbonspeedbikes. Probably same factory as others, according to my buddy Mika. Here's the 40mm rim. It's the AM version, 510g
> DH640C 26er DH style full carbon mtb rim 32mm depth 40mm wide - Xiamen Carbon Speed Sport Goods Co.,Ltd
> 
> This is the 35mm XC version -380g, 420g AM
> HR635C 26er Tubeless&hookless carbon mtb rim 35mm wide - Xiamen Carbon Speed Sport Goods Co.,Ltd


Right. R you likely don't benefit much using plus side rim for front tire even if it's 2.8". Our bents have so little weight on front that wider rim doesn't give much added stability or better float than narrower rims.

But for some light but well rolling tires, like Thunder Burt 2.25" wider rim, my case it is 26mm ID, made front to both roll well, enable high cornering speeds even on semi-loose gravel and still use of less pressure.

My 26+ plan is to experiment B+ 3.0 Ranger as rear wheel 1st, already tested on 30mm ID rim. Really nice riding, good grip and not at all bad rolling on harder surfaces. Next will rebuild that wheel using WTB ASYM i-35 rim.

Then when found will replace front Thunder Burt using 2.8" Ranger. If my ancient Reba Team fork doesn't have enough room then put Ranger on WTB LaserDisc rim.

If happy with it, will start hunting Sid 27.5 fork and consider i-35 rim for Ranger.

I've ridden most of last winter using WTB TrailBlazer in rear and that rubber worked really well for my use, almost so well that Ice Spiker Pro wheelset did mostly collect dust. Ranger confirmed that it's providing as good snow grip but better rolling and much plusher ride and really much better cornering behavior.

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## Ofroad'bent (Jul 10, 2010)

Good point Mika. I'm going to just test fit the ranger 2.8 on my existing rim to see if it will squeeze in my existing fork. According to measurements here it may work. If so, I'll build a wheel with wider rim. 
If not I'll do like you and start saving for a bigger fork.


----------



## Carl Mega (Jan 17, 2004)

Shredman69 said:


> How much pressure r u running with your tough?


I'm still experimenting, but so far my original 14lbs is best. 13lbs was too bouncy, vague. 15 was decent and I may end up there but more experiments are needed - only 3 rides.

For comparison - I'm 170 w/out gear - here are my pressures for different 26+ tires:

27TPI DW - 15/16lbs
120TPI DW - 17/18lbs
Kenda NevGal - 17to20lbs

^Those are rears: I run front on lower end or roughly -1lbs.

The sidewalls on Toughs are stiff so that's allowing me to run lower.


----------



## Shredman69 (Apr 1, 2007)

Yea, for plus size I've only run the 120tpi DW's and now the Rangers in the light casing. I'm about 15 front and 18 back for both. I'm about the same weight as u too.


----------



## lpt1 (Sep 16, 2009)

*chrisx*, there is no actual choices list in the first thread post. Please, add it.

My two cents:
Surly Knard 26 x 3.0
Surly Dirt Wizard 26 x 2.75
WTB Ranger 26 x 2.8
WTB Ranger 26 x 3.0
Vee Tire Speedster 26 x 2.8
Vee Tire T-Fatty 26 x 3.0
3G Boa-G 26 x 3.45
Kenda Flame 26 x 3.0
Kenda Kraze 26 x 3.0
Nokian Gazzaloddi 26 x 3.0
Arrow Racing Savage 26 x 3.0
Duro Wildlife Leopard 26 x 3.0


----------



## bikeny (Feb 26, 2004)

lpt1 said:


> *chrisx*, there is no actual choices list in the first thread post. Please, add it.
> 
> My two cents:
> Surly Knard 26 x 3.0
> ...


There was also a Specialized Big Hit DH 3.0 tire back in the day.


----------



## Shredman69 (Apr 1, 2007)

I personally don't count anything below 2.7 and over 3.0 as plus size. I also don't count any of the old heavy freeride tires that they don't make anymore or the big tires for strand cruisers like the Kenda Flame or Kraze. So to me, the Surly's, WTB' and Vee tires are all legit 26+ Mtn bike tires. Hopefully Maxxis will release their's soon.


----------



## Andpsz (Dec 3, 2012)

Ok so...just a quick comment on the WTB scraper 26" rim (sorry...not on the right thread)....really really tight fit with the WTB ranger 2.8! So tight that once the tire pops in the bed....no way I can take out with my bare hands....and I'm not a weak type of person. 

The bed is ledge....It should be a depression to make things easier. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## watermonkey (Jun 21, 2011)

I still have some Bontrager Big Earl's rolling on my son's 26er. These are 26 x 2.5's, and ranged up to 2.8"s - this was a decade ago, and I've never run anything smaller on the front (or rear if it would fit) since. These only came in at the 1050g mark, on par with today's weights. I don't see what all the fuss of this 26+ stuff is - been going on for years.


----------



## Shredman69 (Apr 1, 2007)

watermonkey said:


> I still have some Bontrager Big Earl's rolling on my son's 26er. These are 26 x 2.5's, and ranged up to 2.8"s - this was a decade ago, and I've never run anything smaller on the front (or rear if it would fit) since. These only came in at the 1050g mark, on par with today's weights. I don't see what all the fuss of this 26+ stuff is - been going on for years.


2.5 is not plus size and the old DH/Freeride tires of the past that were 2.7-3.0 weighed a ton. Today's + size tires are available with a lighter casing that weighs significantly less, (750-780g for light casing vs 1400g plus for the old big tires) than the tires from the past. So they can be used for AM bikes and not just DH/FR. I also just looked up the tires you were talking about and they were listed at 1425g for a 2.5, (see pic below). That's not on par with today's weights, it's almost double the weight of a 2.75 120tpi DW or a 2.8 Ranger in the light casing. The fuss is about keeping the 26" alive and at the same time improving it with plus size to give the benefits of better traction, rollover and cushion. They just handle everything much better. Try it and you'll see for yourself what all the fuss is about. :thumbsup:


----------



## Guest (Nov 3, 2016)

Shredman69 said:


> 2.5 is not plus size and the old DH/Freeride tires of the past that were 2.7-3.0 weighed a ton. Today's + size tires are available with a lighter casing that weighs significantly less, (750-780g for light casing vs 1400g plus for the old big tires) than the tires from the past. So they can be used for AM bikes and not just DH/FR. I also just looked up the tires you were talking about and they were listed at 1425g for a 2.5, (see pic below). That's not on par with today's weights, it's almost double the weight of a 2.75 120tpi DW or a 2.8 Ranger in the light casing. The fuss is about keeping the 26" alive and at the same time improving it with plus size to give the benefits of better traction, rollover and cushion. They just handle everything much better. Try it and you'll see for yourself what all the fuss is about. :thumbsup:


heck even if the new 26+ weighed in @ 900gms for say a tough casing thats still a substantial improvement with durability...all fuss with a lotta muss :thumbsup:


----------



## Shredman69 (Apr 1, 2007)

True, true.


----------



## lpt1 (Sep 16, 2009)

Shredman69 said:


> Try it and you'll see for yourself what all the fuss is about. :thumbsup:


I've tried. High price and fast wear, compared to old DH tires. But they rolling amazingly.
http://forums.mtbr.com/fat-bikes/26-x-3-knards-893188-2.html#post11351167
https://plus.google.com/photos/102458831417987785539/albums/6041393299063805105


----------



## Guest (Nov 3, 2016)

lpt1 said:


> I've tried. High price and fast wear, compared to old DH tires. But they rolling amazingly.


not exactly what i'd refer to as a all mountain tire(knard) fast rolling sure, but grip is sub par comparatively speaking. It'll always be and continue to be a trade off of sorts.


----------



## lpt1 (Sep 16, 2009)

nvphatty said:


> not exactly what i'd refer to as a all mountain tire(knard) fast rolling sure, but grip is sub par comparatively speaking. It'll always be and continue to be a trade off of sorts.


Regardless of grip and handling, any modern ultra-lightweight tires are too short-lived and poorly suited for long trips away from home. I want some compromise in-between.
Link from WTB site: https://coldfire107.wordpress.com/2016/10/23/review-wtb-ranger/


----------



## Shredman69 (Apr 1, 2007)

lpt1 said:


> Regardless of grip and handling, any modern ultra-lightweight tires are too short-lived and poorly suited for long trips away from home. I want some compromise in-between.
> Link from WTB site: https://coldfire107.wordpress.com/2016/10/23/review-wtb-ranger/


Well that's one reviewers view of a his not great experience with his tires. As for the tears to the first tire, I've torn all sorts of regular size tires, it happens in rough terrain. Knock on wood, it hasn't happened to me yet with my plus size tires. As for the Ranger, I'm not sure what the deal was with his tire, but I've used all of my tires tubeless and I've had zero issues with my Rangers holding air or leaking fluid. He was using 29+ though and we are talking 26+ here too so u can't really compare the two.


----------



## Guest (Nov 3, 2016)

lpt1 said:


> Regardless of grip and handling, any modern ultra-lightweight tires are too short-lived and poorly suited for long trips away from home. I want some compromise in-between.


the age of golden for all is not here and may not be in my life time anyway so perhaps buying,riding whats avail is your way of making your own mark and experiencing whats what as opposed to the articles...cheers :thumbsup:


----------



## tfinator (Apr 30, 2009)

The fuss is about new options. That's what makes anything fuss worthy.

If there was only one suspension fork there wouldn't be a forum dedicated to suspension.

If there was one 29er....

If there was only one hydro brake...

Options make 'fuss'.

Considering some guys have been sold on fat bikes or plus bikes for ten years, and finally the industry has caught up and they now have more than 2 tire and 2 frame options, I'm inclined to let the fuss loose.


----------



## bikeny (Feb 26, 2004)

lpt1 said:


> Regardless of grip and handling, any modern ultra-lightweight tires are too short-lived and poorly suited for long trips away from home. I want some compromise in-between.
> Link from WTB site: https://coldfire107.wordpress.com/2016/10/23/review-wtb-ranger/


Than don't buy an ultra-lightweight tire! That's the great thing right now, there are options!


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

lpt1 said:


> Regardless of grip and handling, any modern ultra-lightweight tires are too short-lived and poorly suited for long trips away from home. I want some compromise in-between.
> Link from WTB site: https://coldfire107.wordpress.com/2016/10/23/review-wtb-ranger/


It gets me how people will spend the time to write about ****, like they are an expert, but they don't know what the **** they are doing.


----------



## HarMi (Aug 20, 2014)

Ranger+ 26x3 in action. IMHO Ranger is better than Knard or DW on these trails.


----------



## Ofroad'bent (Jul 10, 2010)

Shredman69 said:


> Well that's one reviewers view of a his not great experience with his tires. As for the tears to the first tire, I've torn all sorts of regular size tires, it happens in rough terrain. Knock on wood, it hasn't happened to me yet with my plus size tires. As for the Ranger, I'm not sure what the deal was with his tire, but I've used all of my tires tubeless and I've had zero issues with my Rangers holding air or leaking fluid. He was using 29+ though and we are talking 26+ here too so u can't really compare the two.


Anybody got the light/grippy 26 mounted tubeless yet? They seem to be hard to find.


----------



## stg311 (Sep 25, 2016)

Ofroad'bent said:


> Anybody got the light/grippy 26 mounted tubeless yet? They seem to be hard to find.


Got one light/grippy direct from WTB. Tubeless on Stans Flow mk3. Super tight mount, but great once I finally got it on.


----------



## Guest (Nov 3, 2016)

HarMi said:


> Ranger+ 26x3 in action. IMHO Ranger is better than Knard or DW on these trails.


good stuff HarMi. you encountered just about everything on these rides.:thumbsup:


----------



## Shredman69 (Apr 1, 2007)

Ofroad'bent said:


> Anybody got the light/grippy 26 mounted tubeless yet? They seem to be hard to find.


Yep, my front is 3.0 light grippy and the rear is 2.8 light fast, both tubeless on LB 38's. I got them directly from WTB.


----------



## Ofroad'bent (Jul 10, 2010)

Shredman69 said:


> Yep, my front is 3.0 light grippy and the rear is 2.8 light fast, both tubeless on LB 38's. I got them directly from WTB.


Thanks guys. Tried to order from WTB but their site doesn't seem to ship to Canada. Anybody get one in Canada yet?


----------



## chrisx (Mar 4, 2009)

chrisx said:


> We need a 26+ tire thread!
> How long before they make it a sticky?
> 
> Thanks for adding 26+ to the + thread; (at long last).
> ...





lpt1 said:


> *chrisx*, there is no actual choices list in the first thread post. Please, add it.
> 
> My two cents:
> Surly Knard 26 x 3.0
> ...


I googled the Duro Wildlife Leopard 26 x 3.0 . This is an 1860 gram unicycle tire available in the UK for 36 quid. None for sale in the US. I googled the Arrow Racing Savage 26 x 3.0. This is a downhill tire. I did not clock the link. In the orignal post I asked for non downhill tires. Tires for people that pedal up the hills if you please sir. Tires for people who pedal up the hills and down the hills perhaps.
I will google the other tires you mentioned on Monday and refresh the orignal post, good idea.

Maybe a person more elequent than myself could come up with a test or some rules as to which tires are acceptable on this list. The list of 26 plus tires which does not include downhill or unicycle tires.

Does anyone know if the 26 inch Ranger will fit in a Fox Float 32 fork? I am far from home, and can not measure the fork. It would be nice to order a 15mm wheel and a ranger tire on black fridy, and have it waiting for me when I get home. Perhaps I will get lucky, and someone else has already tired this setup.

How about this for rule ·1?
Tubeless ready tires


----------



## chrisx (Mar 4, 2009)

lpt1 said:


> Regardless of grip and handling, any modern ultra-lightweight tires are too short-lived and poorly suited for long trips away from home. I want some compromise in-between.
> Link from WTB site: https://coldfire107.wordpress.com/2016/10/23/review-wtb-ranger/


I had a problem, similar to the link, with some old WTB Nanos last summer. Perhaps leftover from 2008 or something I thought I was clever paying $5 a tire at the bike coop, for some used tires. About 3 weeks into my trip I had to pay full price at the non discount store for some 2016 model tires.

Universal Cycles lists all the WTB plus tires as TCS, (tubeless ready).
https://www.universalcycles.com/shopping/index.php?category=5793


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

All you have to do is paint on a layer of sealant on the inside of the tire. Let it dry and install it as you normally would, problem solved. It's like a condom for your tire. No leakage and no problems.


----------



## Ofroad'bent (Jul 10, 2010)

Ofroad'bent said:


> Thanks guys. Tried to order from WTB but their site doesn't seem to ship to Canada. Anybody get one in Canada yet?


 Bah, just heard from WTB- they won't ship to Canada.
Anybody want to sell me a tire? Best I can find is $104US for tire +shipping, and probably $50 for customs.


----------



## Shredman69 (Apr 1, 2007)

Ofroad'bent said:


> Bah, just heard from WTB- they won't ship to Canada.
> Anybody want to sell me a tire? Best I can find is $104US for tire +shipping, and probably $50 for customs.


That sucks, do any of your local shops carry WTB?


----------



## mhelander (May 9, 2014)

I've received my Ranger 2.8 light today and installed it on WTB LaserDisc XC rim. This is to test does it fit to Rock Shox 26" Reba Team fork.

It does, barely. As my bent has only 38% weight on front wheel it'll likely work.

Tomorrow commuting will tell more, we've got light snow and -10°C conditions... Pretty much exactly where these will be mostly used instead of studded tires.

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## Ofroad'bent (Jul 10, 2010)

They do, but for some reason can't get Rangers. Oh well, no snow here yet...


----------



## chrisx (Mar 4, 2009)

Is there a thread for 26+ bikes for sale anywhere? 
I am only aware of the Surly Troll and the Jamis Dragonslayer. For a new bike is what I meam

The only 26+ tires I can find are the WTB Ranger and the Surly Knard and Dirt Wizard. I mean available for sale right now. Not back order.

What about a list of suspension forks that take a 3.0 or a 2.8 tire?


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

chrisx said:


> Is there a thread for 26+ bikes for sale anywhere?
> I am only aware of the Surly Troll and the Jamis Dragonslayer. For a new bike is what I meam
> 
> The only 26+ tires I can find are the WTB Ranger and the Surly Knard and Dirt Wizard. I mean available for sale right now. Not back order.
> ...


It's called the classifieds.


----------



## tfinator (Apr 30, 2009)

Mountain Cycle Shawn said:


> It's called the classifieds.


Also, there's a 26+ tire thread, with some info on bikes etc.


----------



## Shredman69 (Apr 1, 2007)

There is a good review from Pinkbike on the WTB Ranger for those interested.

WTB Ranger 2.8-inch TCS Light High-Grip Tire - Review - Pinkbike


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

Got my Ranger 26x3.0's today! Yay! They look like they will be very enjoyable over the Knard 3.0's they are replacing. TCS Light High Grip version.

Measurements @ 15 PSI 73mm tread width, 70mm casing width. Mounted on a pair of Velocity Dually's. 

Didn't care about bead to bead measurement cause the mounted/inflated measurement is what is of interest.
These tires should be a good choice for the trails I plan to use em on. 
Mounting was more difficult than the Knards as they have a much tighter fit. 

Looking forward to a ride on em tomorrow...


----------



## Andpsz (Dec 3, 2012)

Hard to get a true 3.0 result. My 2.8 ranger ends at 2.6, your 3.0 ends at 2.8....I guess we need to find something like a 26x3.25 for the piece of mind. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

My L.S. Starett says 2.89". Go figure! Wish they would get their measuring tools checked for accuracy... :/


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

BansheeRune said:


> My L.S. Starett says 2.89". Go figure! Wish they would get their measuring tools checked for accuracy... :/


Rim choice and psi does make a difference.


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

Mountain Cycle Shawn said:


> Rim choice and psi does make a difference.


I'll reiterate...



BansheeRune said:


> Got my Ranger 26x3.0's today! Yay! They look like they will be very enjoyable over the Knard 3.0's they are replacing. TCS Light High Grip version.
> 
> *Measurements @ 15 PSI 73mm tread width, 70mm casing width. Mounted on a pair of Velocity Dually's. *
> 
> ...


----------



## matt2000 (Jun 15, 2010)

Hi guys, quick question: ranger 3.0 + scrapper rims. Would they fit on a 2016 27.5 pike ?


----------



## jamiesilo (Feb 26, 2011)

yep, i have similar question. fork compatablities would be good to compile somewhere.
i plan to mount some 2.8 rangers or ideally minions if they ever appear to buy in europe, on stans flows = 29mm internal i think. 
keeping my budget to a minimum, i could get by with a set of forks and 2 tyres and i'd be well on my way to nice and 'plus'
so i'm trying to work out if i could get normal 27.5 forks (lots more around 2nd hand of course) or if i'll need to go 27.5+ forks.. would like to have plus forks eventually, but they jack up front end a bit too much most likely, so keeping smallish A-C is also ideal.

so what forks are you all running?
regular 275s in general? anyone got some plus forks and can give me A-C details?
thanks
jimmer


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

My fork is a 2006 66VF that has loads of clearance with 26x3.0's on Dually's.


----------



## jamiesilo (Feb 26, 2011)

that a 26" fork then?
at a certain point, around 2012 maybe, suspension companies started making tight tolerances on 26" forks i reckon so folk couldn't bung in 275s...
certainly looks that way on my 2013 forks anyways


----------



## christian69 (Mar 8, 2014)

BansheeRune said:


> Got my Ranger 26x3.0's today! Yay! They look like they will be very enjoyable over the Knard 3.0's they are replacing. TCS Light High Grip version.
> 
> Measurements @ 15 PSI 73mm tread width, 70mm casing width. Mounted on a pair of Velocity Dually's.
> 
> ...


I have also used Knard 26x3.0s, so I am keen to hear how the Rangers compare. The reports about difficulties mounting them tubeless are not great news. I was planning to set the Rangers up ghetto-tubeless on Marges, but it seems it's a real struggle...?

So, are they worth the hassle?


----------



## stg311 (Sep 25, 2016)

Got 2.8 ranger with stans flow rim at 29mm internal on a 2015 26" rockshox sid. No boost. Clearance is tight, but plenty for the mostly dry conditions I ride in.


----------



## Woodsy (Aug 15, 2005)

How do you like the Ranger 2.8s profile on the Flow MK3? I'm debating between that rim and something wider. 
Any chance you could upload a pic showing tread profile?


----------



## stg311 (Sep 25, 2016)

For me the profile of the 2.8 on the flow mk3 is great. Seems like an incredibly stable platform compared to the 2.35 ikons on 17mm internal rims that I had been riding. Thought about wider, but flows at $75 were hard to pass up compared to other rims I'd been looking at.


----------



## jamiesilo (Feb 26, 2011)

that's close, but not ridiculous. i ride in the dry mostly too. 
guess i should just buy a tyres and try it!


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

jamiesilo said:


> that a 26" fork then?
> at a certain point, around 2012 maybe, suspension companies started making tight tolerances on 26" forks i reckon so folk couldn't bung in 275s...
> certainly looks that way on my 2013 forks anyways


2006 was before 650b took root. It is a 26" with room to spare.


----------



## Cornfield (Apr 15, 2012)

stg311 said:


> For me the profile of the 2.8 on the flow mk3 is great. Seems like an incredibly stable platform compared to the 2.35 ikons on 17mm internal rims that I had been riding. Thought about wider, but flows at $75 were hard to pass up compared to other rims I'd been looking at.


That looks pretty good to me! I was thinking about the going with the MK3s over Blunts, but was holding off because some WTB tires on Stan's rims were reported to be too tight.

Any problems mounting the Rangers on the MK3s?


----------



## stg311 (Sep 25, 2016)

Cornfield said:


> That looks pretty good to me! I was thinking about the going with the MK3s over Blunts, but was holding off because some WTB tires on Stan's rims were reported to be too tight.
> 
> Any problems mounting the Rangers on the MK3s?


It wasn't easy, but not really a problem. Ran narrower tape than usual, just enough to cover spoke holes cause I couldn't pry the tire bead over the rim without ripping full width tape. Lots of soapy water and a compressor.


----------



## Cornfield (Apr 15, 2012)

stg311 said:


> It wasn't easy, but not really a problem. Ran narrower tape than usual, just enough to cover spoke holes cause I couldn't pry the tire bead over the rim without ripping full width tape. Lots of soapy water and a compressor.


Cool, thanks! I still wish there was a 26" rim with a 35mm inner width, but might hafta settle for 29i. I might just spread out my wheelset purchases over the winter and maybe there'll be more tire options towards the spring. Good to know that the Ranger will fit if that ends up being the best option.


----------



## Zowie (Aug 3, 2013)

Cornfield said:


> Cool, thanks! I still wish there was a 26" rim with a 35mm inner width, but might hafta settle for 29i. I might just spread out my wheelset purchases over the winter and maybe there'll be more tire options towards the spring. Good to know that the Ranger will fit if that ends up being the best option.


Poof!

https://www.universalcycles.com/shopping/product_details.php?id=84192&category=5527

Asym too. Neat.


----------



## Cornfield (Apr 15, 2012)

Zowie said:


> Poof!
> 
> https://www.universalcycles.com/shopping/product_details.php?id=84192&category=5527
> 
> Asym too. Neat.


Dang! That must have come out recently, I don't remember that one being mentioned in the 26+ rim thread.


----------



## Woodsy (Aug 15, 2005)

Nice, thanks for pics too! I still haven't learned how to upload on here. 
Was the mounting them tire-lever-breaking hard? If needed do they seem reasonable to get on and off, out on the trail?

Also you mentioned better stability than Ikon 2.35 on i17 -- which sidewall were the Ikons, and your Rangers?


----------



## stg311 (Sep 25, 2016)

Woodsy said:


> Nice, thanks for pics too! I still haven't learned how to upload on here.
> Was the mounting them tire-lever-breaking hard? If needed do they seem reasonable to get on and off, out on the trail?
> 
> Also you mentioned better stability than Ikon 2.35 on i17 -- which sidewall were the Ikons, and your Rangers?


Mounting was definitely tire-lever-breaking hard. Would be frustrating out on the trail. Ikons are 3C only, Rangers are light&grippy.


----------



## Woodsy (Aug 15, 2005)

Very good to know - thanks for the report!


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

Cornfield said:


> Any problems mounting the Rangers on the MK3s?


My Rangers were a whore going on a pair of Dually's


----------



## Cornfield (Apr 15, 2012)

BansheeRune said:


> My Rangers were a whore going on a pair of Dually's


They should be fine going on a WTB rim, I would hope. I'm not sure about the aysm part, but I might as well give them a shot since they tick the most boxes. It's still might be a while till I can get started, so I've got some time to think about it.


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

At this point I hope I don't have to remove one on the trailside...


----------



## Guest (Nov 23, 2016)

BansheeRune said:


> At this point I hope I don't have to remove one on the trailside...


i want pics!!


----------



## jamiesilo (Feb 26, 2011)

any more fork compatabilties out there?


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

nvphatty said:


> i want pics!!


Pfft!


----------



## patrick2cents (Apr 30, 2010)

Zowie said:


> Poof!
> 
> https://www.universalcycles.com/shopping/product_details.php?id=84192&category=5527
> 
> Asym too. Neat.


Dang! I knew they were going to come out with one eventually... I probably would have held off on my mk3 purchase if I had known it was this soon! Oh well, Flows are still an awesome rim.


----------



## Ofroad'bent (Jul 10, 2010)

stg311 said:


> For me the profile of the 2.8 on the flow mk3 is great. Seems like an incredibly stable platform compared to the 2.35 ikons on 17mm internal rims that I had been riding. Thought about wider, but flows at $75 were hard to pass up compared to other rims I'd been looking at.


Thanks for that- I have the same tire on order and ride the same fork! Rim still TBD, either WTB assymetric (560g) or chinese carbon (400g).


----------



## Shredman69 (Apr 1, 2007)

jamiesilo said:


> that a 26" fork then?
> at a certain point, around 2012 maybe, suspension companies started making tight tolerances on 26" forks i reckon so folk couldn't bung in 275s...
> certainly looks that way on my 2013 forks anyways


I'm using 2015 Fox 36 Float 180 26" forks and my 3.0 fits fine. No special plus or 27.5 fork needed.


----------



## Shredman69 (Apr 1, 2007)

Woodsy said:


> How do you like the Ranger 2.8s profile on the Flow MK3? I'm debating between that rim and something wider.
> Any chance you could upload a pic showing tread profile?


If u can afford wider, I would get it. Wider will better support the sidewalls of the tire and it will be less likely to roll or burp on the rim when running lower pressures. Rangers have a nice round profile that won't change much with wider rims.


----------



## Shredman69 (Apr 1, 2007)

BansheeRune said:


> At this point I hope I don't have to remove one on the trailside...


I run tubless and carry a valve core removal tool, 2oz bottle of Stan's race sealant and a pack of MTB tire plugs for big holes so I never have to break the bead or remove the tire on a ride. I don't even carry a tube anymore and It's worked great for years now.:thumbsup:


----------



## super_fro_daddy (Mar 24, 2008)

matt2000 said:


> Hi guys, quick question: ranger 3.0 + scrapper rims. Would they fit on a 2016 27.5 pike ?


Unlikely......3.0 Purgatory and Trail Boss won't on 29mm wheel. 130 Pike. Think it's 71mm between the seals. Hard to measure that accurately. Snagged a 140 Fox+ to run 3.0 tires.


----------



## Shredman69 (Apr 1, 2007)

super_fro_daddy said:


> Unlikely......3.0 Purgatory and Trail Boss won't on 29mm wheel. 130 Pike. Think it's 71mm between the seals. Hard to measure that accurately. Snagged a 140 Fox+ to run 3.0 tires.


Is he asking about a 26 X 3.0 or a 27.5 X 3.0 on a 27.5" Pike? I think a 26" X 3.0 should fit ok on a 27.5" Pike. My 26 X 3.0 Ranger is 73mm at the widest point of the knobs, so once the tire is past the seals, it should have plenty of clearance.


----------



## Ofroad'bent (Jul 10, 2010)

jamiesilo said:


> that a 26" fork then?
> at a certain point, around 2012 maybe, suspension companies started making tight tolerances on 26" forks i reckon so folk couldn't bung in 275s...
> certainly looks that way on my 2013 forks anyways


I may be clueless here, but would there be any advantage to find 27.5" lowers for a 26" fork rather than buying a whole new fork? Hate to toss a nice SID.


----------



## jamiesilo (Feb 26, 2011)

hmm, interesting idea.
can we swap lowers only to convert forks from 26 - 27.5?
somehow i doubt it, but i'd definately consider it if poss
quick google seems like it might be poss. need to study parts catalog, and/or classifieds for some cheap spares/repairs


----------



## Shredman69 (Apr 1, 2007)

Not really sure u would need to depending on what fork I guess. I'm using a 26" Fox 36 with a 3.0 on it with no fit issues.


----------



## jamiesilo (Feb 26, 2011)

clearance too close on my 2013 sektors for a 3"
maybe 2.8, but still not mud close


----------



## d3ftone (Oct 20, 2015)

Does a 26x3.0 fit in the SC Heckler (2013+)? What about a Nomad (26" version)?


----------



## Guest (Nov 26, 2016)

d3ftone said:


> Does a 26x3.0 fit in the SC Heckler (2013+)? What about a Nomad (26" version)?


my 2016 has 26x2.75 DW on i27.5 rims.


----------



## d3ftone (Oct 20, 2015)

Beautiful bike. What does the overall diameter come out to on those DW's? Have you attempted fitting a ranger 3.0 or other 3.0? I'd probably opt for a 2.8 or 2.75 anyway but just wondering.


----------



## Guest (Nov 26, 2016)

d3ftone said:


> Beautiful bike. What does the overall diameter come out to on those DW's?


27 1/4"



> Have you attempted fitting a ranger 3.0 or other 3.0? I'd probably opt for a 2.8 or 2.75 anyway but just wondering.


my other wheelset is 650b+ i35 spank with NN 2.8's F&R which = 28 3/8th. I seriously doubt the OEM sektor fork would handle any 3.0 but the rear may be snug.


----------



## jamiesilo (Feb 26, 2011)

ahh smart. just realised i've got an old pike 454 u-turn in great nick on my spare scotland bike. 2006 or so so LOADS of tyres room, and was crving some height adjust here in france. happy days, get that sent over then and just wait for those Minions to drop...

anyone got any news on them?


----------



## jamiesilo (Feb 26, 2011)

double post...
didn't realise we were on page 10!


----------



## Aristoteles (May 21, 2016)

Should we rename this thread "The 26+ tire choice"?

I initially thought of getting the 2.8 Minions for my build. But not being available until April / probably measuring in at below 2.8 / perhaps to burly for My type of riding. I went with the Rangers for starters. They're only tires after all.

Reason for posting is that the wheels and tires showed up earlier this week. 
- Nextie rims measuring 43mm inner and 50mm outer.
Both tires are the WTB Ranger 3.0 High Grip Light version. They both weighed in as really light. Not sure if that is an all good thing - time will tell.

Weights:
804g, 1.77lbs
814g, 1.79lbs

Mounted they did not hold air pressure over time without sealant!
So, sealed up with Stans and been inflated to 25psi for a couple of days now. (25psi is the most i have done them to)

Measurements:
Knobs: 75.5mm, 2.97"
Casing: 73.4mm, 2.89"

EDIT:
Overall Diameter: 708mm, 27.85"
Max Knob Width Diameter: 665mm, 26.16"


----------



## Guest (Dec 3, 2016)

wow^ those are light for 3.0's. Atleast they measure out proper.


----------



## 06HokieMTB (Apr 25, 2011)

nvphatty said:


> wow^ those are light for 3.0's. Atleast they measure out proper.


XC knobs... not comparable to a DW or DHF, unfortunately. Still waiting for a chunky 3.0 for packed snow trail riding (HR2 would be awesome)


----------



## Carl Mega (Jan 17, 2004)

06HokieMTB said:


> XC knobs... not comparable to a DW or DHF, unfortunately. Still waiting for a chunky 3.0 for packed snow trail riding (HR2 would be awesome)


I agree w/ you on wanting the DHF / HR2...having used both types of DW and the Rangers, I think you'd be surprised how well Rangers do due to being a better produced tire. Outside of mud, on your typical CO trails, you'd find straight line braking/traction is equal if not better on Rangers despite the smaller knobs - however it does give up some on the front hard cornering due to the side knobs being ~1.5mm smaller. The DW looks the part but falls short of it's appearance and the Ranger over performs despite looking XC. Even once DHF comes out, I think I'll run the ranger in the rear for most riding. Rolls great, durable, grippy compound, leans over nicely. Get something with better side knobs for the front and we'll have some decent combos.

Edit: You're looking for packed snow tire, I don't have enough experience to know what works/better so sorry for my misdirection.

Double Edit: Since this is a qasi-review, another place the Ranger doesn't do as well is when you need knobs to reach past the loose, disorganized, uncosolodated surface to get traction. Once trails deteriorate, taller knobs are choice. Horses for courses.


----------



## 06HokieMTB (Apr 25, 2011)

Carl Mega said:


> Edit: You're looking for packed snow tire, I don't have enough experience to know what works/better so sorry for my misdirection.


Our trails get packed in so quickly here that last winter I was able to ride plenty with a DW up front (on a RH @ 15psi) and a DW mounted backwards outback (RH @ 18psi). I'm hoping for a little more float/traction.

Tried a buddy's 27.5+ with 3.0 Bridgers on the same trail, same snow, back to back and we both agreed that the DW's tread design was superior in snow to the Bridger.

Simply put, you either need a super wide contact patch with lots of small knobs, or you need big damn side knobs.

3.0 HR2 front/rear would be fine


----------



## Carl Mega (Jan 17, 2004)

06HokieMTB said:


> Simply put, you either need a super wide contact patch with lots of small knobs, or your need big damn side knobs.


Makes sense and good advice - I'm riding the Monkey through the winter this year so maybe I'll throw DW/Kenda back on once we're snowbound.


----------



## Shredman69 (Apr 1, 2007)

Check this out! New 26+ bike from Evil!


----------



## Shredman69 (Apr 1, 2007)

Aristoteles said:


> Should we rename this thread "The 26+ tire choice"?
> 
> I initially thought of getting the 2.8 Minions for my build. But not being available until April / probably measuring in at below 2.8 / perhaps to burly for My type of riding. I went with the Rangers for starters. It is only tires after all.
> 
> ...


Looks good man! How much do those rims weigh? And how much?


----------



## Shredman69 (Apr 1, 2007)

Never mind. I found it. 460g and $230 each. Nice.


----------



## Aristoteles (May 21, 2016)

Shredman69 said:


> Never mind. I found it. 460g and $230 each. Nice.


Yes. At the time of ordering the rims I didn't know that the 26" Scrapers were going to be such a light rim. I had only seen a couple of 27.5" i45s weigh in at 695g and 687g while being listed as 650g. So that scared me away. 
But now we know the i40s are only 517g according to his thread, and claimed weight listed as 543g. The i45s weight is still unknown.

Can't really review the Nextie rims yet though. It will be a while before i get to ride them. But they feel super stiff and quality made.


----------



## Shredman69 (Apr 1, 2007)

Yea, I'm using LB 38's right now, and I really like them a lot. But I want something a little wider for 26+. So I contacted LB and asked them if they would make a wider rim for 26+. And to my surprise, they said they would make a 46mm and they would be ready to order in about a month. Well, a month has come and gone and I'm still waiting, but after contacting them again, they said late Dec or Jan. So we'll see.


----------



## Aristoteles (May 21, 2016)

They are not 38mm inner, right? If they are, I would not bother changing them. Otherwise I can absolutely see the benefit from having the correct rim width for this new plus size tire craze. Just from the looks if it, it looks more right. No chance of folding over! 

In the pictures of my wheels the tires look really big, but the camera must have added at least 15 pounds! I wouldn't go below 40mm inner for a 3" tire if I could choose. Now, in the beginning of this golden mountain bike real deal tire age, people seem to force things to work. I had the privileged opportunity to make it the preferred way from the start. And I'm sure a lot more tires will appear in the years to come, because:

That 26+ Evil bike is just proof of that it will happen. Either the market somehow did foresee this event to happen when introducing the 27.5" standard. Or they will be forced to acknowledge it! 
In that squeaky brake Evil The Calling video they even say it straight out: "26+ has the effective wheel size of 27,5", but with more grip due to a larger contact patch."

- Win Win! 

Any brand who neglects this fact indirectly denies their own reason for being a part of introducing the 27.5" wheel standard as beneficial in the first place.

Anyway, I think that Evil is just riding the change. Because probably ALL newer 27.5" bikes, especially the ones with the new boost hub standard, could easily be sold as either 26"+ or 27.5". My new bike is just that. A 2017 Trek Remedy 27.5".

I actually bought a 27.5" Scott Genius 710 back in 2014. I immediately felt that I wanted it to have wider tires without having a larger diameter. I wanted to keep it just as nimble. Then they suddenly introduced 27.5"+ bikes instead! I didn't get it, such inconsequential behavior. They first introduce 27.5" as a better compromise to the existing 29" wheel standard. Then they introduce 27.5"+ and gets back right at the 29" diameter.

^^This is the face palm reason for 26"+ having a given place in this market. Now it is all about getting great tires to make it righteous. It's happening =)

EDIT: I Just wanted to add that 27.5"+ of course has a given place as well. With the exact same benefits as 26"+, but for taller people or perhaps different riding styles and other personal preferences. 
I myself is 5'10.5", 179cm+


----------



## Shredman69 (Apr 1, 2007)

Naw, my LB 38's are 32mm inner, 38 ext. The new 46's are are 40 int I think, so they should be better for plus. And u r exactly right about 26+ being the logical upgrade/option for 27.5. I've been saying that ever since I started riding 26+ about a year ago. More grip, more cushion, stronger, stiffer and lighter wheel. Win-win! :thumbsup:


----------



## arcenciel (Sep 27, 2010)

Finally got my 1x1+ built up... miles of clearance in the frame with 2.8 Rangers on Scraper i40s. Up front used a 27.5 2016 Reba and there's plenty of space, as well as some rake correction for the bigger effective wheel diameter.


----------



## kneejerk (Dec 30, 2008)

count me in, I'd like to see 26+ gain some traction!


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

kneejerk said:


> count me in, I'd like to see 26+ gain some traction!


Are you sure that's not a knee jerk reaction?


----------



## d3ftone (Oct 20, 2015)

Aristoteles said:


> Should we rename this thread "The 26+ tire choice"?
> 
> I initially thought of getting the 2.8 Minions for my build. But not being available until April / probably measuring in at below 2.8 / perhaps to burly for My type of riding. I went with the Rangers for starters. They're only tires after all.
> 
> ...


What frame is that mounted to? Looks pretty sweet. What parts of CO you riding in?


----------



## Ofroad'bent (Jul 10, 2010)

Ofroad'bent said:


> Good point Mika. I'm going to just test fit the ranger 2.8 on my existing rim to see if it will squeeze in my existing fork. According to measurements here it may work. If so, I'll build a wheel with wider rim.
> If not I'll do like you and start saving for a bigger fork.


The Ranger 2.8 fit just fine on my 2015 Rockshox SID 26" fork and narrow rim. Thanks, guys. I had some good rides before the dump of deep powder a week ago.

I'd get a pic but my sealing job leaked after a week and I need to get the bead popped back in with a compressor. Can't air it up at home.

Time for a wider rim anyway. Still talking to Carbonspeedbikes about a lighter 40mm rim.


----------



## Guest (Dec 19, 2016)

Mountain Cycle Shawn said:


> Are you sure that's not a knee jerk reaction?


after posing the question twice maybe you'll receive a reply.


----------



## Meeners (Aug 16, 2016)

Ended up choosing Duro Razorbacks in 26x3.0 - I'd say it measures more like a 2.8" but they are aggressive, and heavy - I don't mind the weight though. Below is a comparison to a 2.5" Maxxis Minnion both on 39i/45o diameter rims and mounted on my rig.


----------



## HarMi (Aug 20, 2014)

Tubeless 26x3 tires. DIY studded Duro Leopard on FunWorks TrackMack rim is 69mm wide and Ranger on Syntace W40 rim is 74mm.


----------



## Carl Mega (Jan 17, 2004)

Vee T-Fatty now in 26x3.0 - I think that's new:

PLUS SIZE | T-Fatty - Vee Tire Co.

$50 and in the 900gr range (can't tell from site)


----------



## Shredman69 (Apr 1, 2007)

The first discription says they are folding bead, but when u click on the 26 X 3.0, it says it's a wire bead. Bummer, I would buy folding, but I don't want a wire bead.


----------



## 06HokieMTB (Apr 25, 2011)

Carl Mega said:


> Vee T-Fatty now in 26x3.0 - I think that's new:
> 
> PLUS SIZE | T-Fatty - Vee Tire Co.
> 
> $50 and in the 900gr range (can't tell from site)


Unfortunately, it's old news and undersized:

http://forums.mtbr.com/26-27-5-29-plus-bikes/26-3-0-vee-trax-fatty-991791.html

http://forums.mtbr.com/surly/2014-surly-instigator-862650-15.html#post12519256


----------



## Carl Mega (Jan 17, 2004)

06HokieMTB said:


> Unfortunately, it's old news and undersized:
> 
> http://forums.mtbr.com/26-27-5-29-plus-bikes/26-3-0-vee-trax-fatty-991791.html
> 
> http://forums.mtbr.com/surly/2014-surly-instigator-862650-15.html#post12519256


You know - I'm not familar w/ their tire lines so I put in the qualifier... T-Fatty vs. V-Fatty.. Fat mc Fatty Fat. Madness. Does seem to be the same tire tho... maybe the new release is for the 27.5/29 tires then? Who'd think the 26 line would be the proving ground before branching out...

PS - the wire bead only stuff is strange too - the older tire claims to be folding. WTF?


----------



## Meeners (Aug 16, 2016)

Carl Mega said:


> You know - I'm not familar w/ their tire lines so I put in the qualifier... T-Fatty vs. V-Fatty.. Fat mc Fatty Fat. Madness. Does seem to be the same tire tho... maybe the new release is for the 27.5/29 tires then? Who'd think the 26 line would be the proving ground before branching out...
> 
> PS - the wire bead only stuff is strange too - the older tire claims to be folding. WTF?


I wonder if they changed because they wanted to make production cheaper? Did the prices lower?


----------



## tfinator (Apr 30, 2009)

Carl Mega said:


> You know - I'm not familar w/ their tire lines so I put in the qualifier... T-Fatty vs. V-Fatty.. Fat mc Fatty Fat. Madness. Does seem to be the same tire tho... maybe the new release is for the 27.5/29 tires then? Who'd think the 26 line would be the proving ground before branching out...
> 
> PS - the wire bead only stuff is strange too - the older tire claims to be folding. WTF?


The 27.5+ and the 29+ have been around a long time. I use it as a rear 29+ on a converted fat bike.

For what it's worth, I found the posted weight to be close to mine, and it is indeed folding. I would expect this 26 sized tire to be folding as well


----------



## Carl Mega (Jan 17, 2004)

tfinator said:


> The 27.5+ and the 29+ have been around a long time.


so this is FAKE NEWS! Lol - at least some discussion generated in the dolldrums of 26+ topics.


----------



## tfinator (Apr 30, 2009)

Carl Mega said:


> so this is FAKE NEWS! Lol - at least some discussion generated in the dolldrums of 26+ topics.


Haha yes. They offer many plus vtrax fatty variants, so I guess no news is good news.

I'll say that the makes a good rear. Pretty fast rolling, but has the traction when i need it. I believe it fills out the full advertised 3".


----------



## 06HokieMTB (Apr 25, 2011)

I want a 3" HR2 for packed snow riding


----------



## CHROMAG19 (Mar 12, 2014)

The 2017 Chromag Stylus 27.5 can also run 26+ .


----------



## Ofroad'bent (Jul 10, 2010)

Carbonspeedbikes says they can make a 26" x 40mm rim in the 400g range for XC use. I've got one on the way and will report back.

Price was good, but I'm not expecting them to be bomb-proof.

Should go nicely with a Ranger 2.8.



andrepsz said:


> Those are quite heavy weights considering WTB is advertising their i40 26" Alloy rim as 500g. Not on the website, but in off that's what they told be on e-mail.
> 
> UPS is stopping by my house TODAY to drop them off, I can confirm the weight very shortly.


----------



## bhmax (Dec 7, 2010)

How have you guys been liking the Ranger as a front tire with respect to stability and steering feel? I can see myself liking one as a rear tire as I was happy with a 2.35 Ikon. On the front, though, I've liked the feel of High Roller IIs and Minions. I ran a Schwalbe Hans Dampf on the front that just felt very vague and I pulled it off soon after. I'm guessing maybe it's the more squared off profile of the Maxxis tires that gives me that feeling? I'm tempted to try a high grip Ranger on the front but I'm curious if anyone can comment that has ridden those other tires also.


----------



## Shredman69 (Apr 1, 2007)

bhmax said:


> How have you guys been liking the Ranger as a front tire with respect to stability and steering feel? I can see myself liking one as a rear tire as I was happy with a 2.35 Ikon. On the front, though, I've liked the feel of High Roller IIs and Minions. I ran a Schwalbe Hans Dampf on the front that just felt very vague and I pulled it off soon after. I'm guessing maybe it's the more squared off profile of the Maxxis tires that gives me that feeling? I'm tempted to try a high grip Ranger on the front but I'm curious if anyone can comment that has ridden those other tires also.


I've run all of those other ones, but u can't really fairly compare them to a plus size tire. Plus tires offer more traction and more cushion, Ranger included. Tire pressure is more important though. I run 15 psi front and 18 rear. I have the 3.0 Light high grip in front right now and it grips great, especially in the current moist conditions in So Cal.


----------



## bhmax (Dec 7, 2010)

Shredman69 said:


> I've run all of those other ones, but u can't really fairly compare them to a plus size tire. Plus tires offer more traction and more cushion, Ranger included. I have the 3.0 Light high grip in front right now and it grips great, especially in the current moist conditions in So Cal.


Very true, I'm sure the extra width and volume changes things a lot. However, the Hans Dampf that I didn't like had enough traction, but for some reason didn't give me an in control feeling. Tires are cheap, might just try it out!


----------



## StevePodraza (Jun 29, 2006)

I will be ordering some syntace W40MX wheels and wrapping some 26+ tires, maybe the new 2.8 minions not sure yet. anyone know if a 26 x 2.8 or 27.5 x 2.8 will fit in a 650B fork? thanks guys! btw these will go on my Liteville 301! probably scaled size 650B front and 26 rear!


----------



## Shredman69 (Apr 1, 2007)

StevePodraza said:


> I will be ordering some syntace W40MX wheels and wrapping some 26+ tires, maybe the new 2.8 minions not sure yet. anyone know if a 26 x 2.8 or 27.5 x 2.8 will fit in a 650B fork? thanks guys! btw these will go on my Liteville 301! probably scaled size 650B front and 26 rear!


I'm not sure about the 27.5+, but the 26+ should fit just fine!


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

Steve, it depends on the fork itself. Some will support a b+ while others will not. 
Perhaps your local bike shop might have something they will let you test fit.


----------



## payze (May 19, 2014)

Aristoteles said:


> Should we rename this thread "The 26+ tire choice"?
> 
> I initially thought of getting the 2.8 Minions for my build. But not being available until April / probably measuring in at below 2.8 / perhaps to burly for My type of riding. I went with the Rangers for starters. They're only tires after all.
> 
> ...


Hello, did this configuration lowered your bottom bracket?


----------



## 06HokieMTB (Apr 25, 2011)

payze said:


> Hello, did this configuration lowered your bottom bracket?


Lowered? Hell, it probably raised it!



> EDIT:
> Overall Diameter: 708mm, 27.85"


----------



## payze (May 19, 2014)

Ah yes indeed! thank you


----------



## NEPMTBA (Apr 7, 2007)

I have a Surly Instigator 26+, pretty cool, faster rolling, quick turning great bike! Dirt Wizards 2.75 x 26 Would like ot try the 3.0 Vees.


----------



## Kyle201 (Jun 24, 2011)

NEPMTBA said:


> I have a Surly Instigator 26+, pretty cool, faster rolling, quick turning great bike! Dirt Wizards 2.75 x 26 Would like ot try the 3.0 Vees.


The "3.0" Vee Trax Fattys are 2.8" casing, 2.4" tread on a 38mm inner width rim... very silly tread width to casing size ratio, undersized and not suited to aggressive types of riding.



Meeners said:


> Ended up choosing Duro Razorbacks in 26x3.0 - I'd say it measures more like a 2.8" but they are aggressive, and heavy - I don't mind the weight though. Below is a comparison to a 2.5" Maxxis Minnion both on 39i/45o diameter rims and mounted on my rig.


Right on.. the Duro Razorback / Leopard is still my favourite tire on the Instigator. Nothing comes close to the over-all traction and stability it provides on descents. I hand sipe / sharpen mine. Stocked up on 4 sets as I heard they were going to stop making them! Might need to buy even more before they go extinct  I run 5-11 PSI in the summer, and 3-6 psi in the winter with almost no noticeable sidewall flex riding aggressively!

Worried that modern plus tires are going to continue being hella weight weenie and flimsy. I've flatted and put micro tears in my Dirt Wizards over a dozen times. The leopard's are indestructible however! The rotating mass is worth it. I ride the rockiest terrain possible and rarely even bring a spare tube. The pinch flat bumper feature is incredible and rims trikes on sharp rock do nothing to the integrity of the tire/tube.

I could go on about these wonderful tires. Sad they might be dying out, will there ever be a burlier ~3" MTB tire??


----------



## HarMi (Aug 20, 2014)

26x3.0 WTB Rangers in snow just below zero conditons.


----------



## Carl Mega (Jan 17, 2004)

Edit: Fixed. Nice little riding video. Looks fun.

^video was private


----------



## Shredman69 (Apr 1, 2007)

Video no workie.


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

No Bueno!


----------



## Ofroad'bent (Jul 10, 2010)

The vid's working now. Looks good!

I was at the Albion Hills Fatbike festival yesterday. I wasn't officiially in the 20k race as I had a Ranger 2.8 on the front (Trail boss 3.0 on the back met the minimum 3" requirement) but I held my own against the fatties in mid-pack for an unofficial lap on my recumbent with permission from the race director. I passed a whack of riders on the doubletrack but one passed me in the singletrack and another on a soft open section.
I guess it makes sense given my lighter bike and faster wheels in these conditions.

Also helps that mid-pack seems to just cruise along on the fatties. I wouldn't have a chance keeping up to the hammerheads up front.

Conditions were firm in the tracks, breakable crust over 10-15cm of snow beside the track, some icy sections. -9C.

I think a Ranger 3.0 up front would have been ideal, but I'd need a new fork.


----------



## GRPABT1 (Oct 22, 2015)

StevePodraza said:


> I will be ordering some syntace W40MX wheels and wrapping some 26+ tires, maybe the new 2.8 minions not sure yet. anyone know if a 26 x 2.8 or 27.5 x 2.8 will fit in a 650B fork? thanks guys! btw these will go on my Liteville 301! probably scaled size 650B front and 26 rear!


Just fit a 27.5x2.8 Minion in my 650B pike fork and had a 2.8 Nobby Nic in there before. The Nobby Nic only just fits and the Minion is slightly smaller.


----------



## StevePodraza (Jun 29, 2006)

thank you! do you think there is a big difference between the minion 27.5 x 2.8 and the minion 27.5 x 2.5WT?


----------



## bhmax (Dec 7, 2010)

I decided to try out a 2.8 Ranger light casing fast rolling on the rear of an SB66C. I've been happy running Maxxis Exo tires for the last few years, but wanted to try something bigger and different. I'm not too picky on a rear tire, and figured this would be a good one to try out. I really was hoping to save the 200g over the tough casing, but this turned out not to be a good idea for me. I rarely get flats. The Maxxis tires I've run on the rear might get some sidewall tears from rocks after I've put enough miles on to want to try a different tire anyway. The light casing Ranger definitely felt flimsy when I put it on. Figured I might get lucky with it though. I got a cut on the second ride big enough that the sealant wouldn't take care of. 

For reference, I'm 150lbs and was running about 15psi. The trail was Oak Mtn State Park in AL, and it's got some pretty rocky areas. I definitely wouldn't recommend it as a rear tire if you like to ride quickly on rocky areas. I did like the feel, though, and will be trying out a tough casing version soon.


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

bhmax said:


> I decided to try out a 2.8 Ranger light casing fast rolling on the rear of an SB66C. I've been happy running Maxxis Exo tires for the last few years, but wanted to try something bigger and different. I'm not too picky on a rear tire, and figured this would be a good one to try out. I really was hoping to save the 200g over the tough casing, but this turned out not to be a good idea for me. I rarely get flats. The Maxxis tires I've run on the rear might get some sidewall tears from rocks after I've put enough miles on to want to try a different tire anyway. The light casing Ranger definitely felt flimsy when I put it on. Figured I might get lucky with it though. I got a cut on the second ride big enough that the sealant wouldn't take care of.
> 
> For reference, I'm 150lbs and was running about 15psi. The trail was Oak Mtn State Park in AL, and it's got some pretty rocky areas. I definitely wouldn't recommend it as a rear tire if you like to ride quickly on rocky areas. I did like the feel, though, and will be trying out a tough casing version soon.


It's a super light tire for its size. You can't run ridiculously low psi in it.


----------



## Shredman69 (Apr 1, 2007)

bhmax said:


> I decided to try out a 2.8 Ranger light casing fast rolling on the rear of an SB66C. I've been happy running Maxxis Exo tires for the last few years, but wanted to try something bigger and different. I'm not too picky on a rear tire, and figured this would be a good one to try out. I really was hoping to save the 200g over the tough casing, but this turned out not to be a good idea for me. I rarely get flats. The Maxxis tires I've run on the rear might get some sidewall tears from rocks after I've put enough miles on to want to try a different tire anyway. The light casing Ranger definitely felt flimsy when I put it on. Figured I might get lucky with it though. I got a cut on the second ride big enough that the sealant wouldn't take care of.
> 
> For reference, I'm 150lbs and was running about 15psi. The trail was Oak Mtn State Park in AL, and it's got some pretty rocky areas. I definitely wouldn't recommend it as a rear tire if you like to ride quickly on rocky areas. I did like the feel, though, and will be trying out a tough casing version soon.


How wide is your rim? That makes a difference in how the tire feels. Wider rim makes the tire more stable and less prone to squirm or pinch. 15 psi also seems a little low for the rear, especially if u are using narrower rims. And just out of curiosity, what tire were u running on the front? I've had the fast light 2.8 on the back and light grippy 3.0 on the front and I've been blasting through rock gardens at speed since day 1 with no issues for about 6 months now. And I weigh about 190 with all of my gear, 15 psi front and 18 rear on LB 38's, (32 internal). Sidewall cuts happen, but I've yet to get any with these tires yet, or my 120 tpi Dirt Wizards for that matter.


----------



## bhmax (Dec 7, 2010)

Shredman69 said:


> How wide is your rim? That makes a difference in how the tire feels. Wider rim makes the tire more stable and less prone to squirm or pinch. 15 psi also seems a little low for the rear, especially if u are using narrower rims. And just out of curiosity, what tire were u running on the front? I've had the fast light 2.8 on the back and light grippy 3.0 on the front and I've been blasting through rock gardens at speed since day 1 with no issues for about 6 months now. And I weigh about 190 with all of my gear, 15 psi front and 18 rear on LB 38's, (32 internal). Sidewall cuts happen, but I've yet to get any with these tires yet, or my 120 tpi Dirt Wizards for that matter.


34i Derby rim. Currently have a 2.3 Minion up front but I'm going to try a Dirt Wizard soon. Wish I had the same luck as you!


----------



## Shredman69 (Apr 1, 2007)

bhmax said:


> 34i Derby rim. Currently have a 2.3 Minion up front but I'm going to try a Dirt Wizard soon. Wish I had the same luck as you!


A 2.3 Minion up front and a 2.8 Ranger out back? Wow, that had to look and feel a a little weird with a skinny up front and a + size out back. The back would be taller too, so steeper up front too.


----------



## bhmax (Dec 7, 2010)

Shredman69 said:


> A 2.3 Minion up front and a 2.8 Ranger out back? Wow, that had to look and feel a a little weird with a skinny up front and a + size out back. The back would be taller too, so steeper up front too.


Felt great, no complaints. I'm sure some might think it looks weird, just some temporary experimentation though. I believe that this setup actually only raised the back about 1/8", and I'm actually looking to lower my fork a bit when I rebuild it soon.


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

Shredman69 said:


> A 2.3 Minion up front and a 2.8 Ranger out back? Wow, that had to look and feel a a little weird with a skinny up front and a + size out back. The back would be taller too, so steeper up front too.





bhmax said:


> Felt great, no complaints. I'm sure some might think it looks weird, just some temporary experimentation though. I believe that this setup actually only raised the back about 1/8", and I'm actually looking to lower my fork a bit when I rebuild it soon.


Going for that trials look? It should be quite rideable, needless to say.


----------



## Ofroad'bent (Jul 10, 2010)

I found my Ranger 2.8 light doesn't hold air well. I've been running it on a skinny rim while waiting for my carbon 40mm rim to arrive, so it's not really a fair test.

I can air it up, ride at 12-15 psi, pump it hard after the ride, then 2 days later it's flat and has lost the seal- and I don't have a compressor at home.

The good news is that my rim arrived yesterday and it's around 400g. Once I get lt built up I'm hoping for better riding and less re-sealing.

As an aside- does anyone have a trick for sealing a tire without a compressor? Are there high volume floor pumps that can do it?



Shredman69 said:


> How wide is your rim? That makes a difference in how the tire feels. Wider rim makes the tire more stable and less prone to squirm or pinch. 15 psi also seems a little low for the rear, especially if u are using narrower rims. And just out of curiosity, what tire were u running on the front? I've had the fast light 2.8 on the back and light grippy 3.0 on the front and I've been blasting through rock gardens at speed since day 1 with no issues for about 6 months now. And I weigh about 190 with all of my gear, 15 psi front and 18 rear on LB 38's, (32 internal). Sidewall cuts happen, but I've yet to get any with these tires yet, or my 120 tpi Dirt Wizards for that matter.


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

Ofroad'bent said:


> I found my Ranger 2.8 light doesn't hold air well. I've been running it on a skinny rim while waiting for my carbon 40mm rim to arrive, so it's not really a fair test.
> 
> I can air it up, ride at 12-15 psi, pump it hard after the ride, then 2 days later it's flat and has lost the seal- and I don't have a compressor at home.
> 
> ...


That problem is going to persist with a traditional rim. Looks like you're waiting for your wheel build for tubeless to be viable.
With a modern rim, you'll likely be able to air up and seat a tire with a floor pump.

Velocity Dually's on my full squish with 12 psi works well. 160 # rider with no issues.


----------



## Guest (Jan 18, 2017)

BansheeRune said:


> Velocity Dually's on my full squish with 12 psi works well. 160 # rider with no issues.


damn lightweights @-&


----------



## phreeky (Sep 25, 2015)

Ofroad'bent said:


> I found my Ranger 2.8 light doesn't hold air well. I've been running it on a skinny rim while waiting for my carbon 40mm rim to arrive, so it's not really a fair test.


How narrow is the "skinny rim"?

For narrower and/or older rim designs you can often help both the beading of the tyre and it keep its seal after the fact by layering more tape on the rim, particular the centre channel plus just a tiny bit up on the bed (definitely not up the sides). You make the tyre harder to fit onto the rim, however being a tighter fit will help prevent air escaping as you pump like crazy with your floor pump, and the tape layers if done correctly will build a slight bump to stop the bead slipping into the centre channel too easily. Use duct tape or something, it's cheap so feel free to experiment.

Yes you can get floor pumps that are high volume (esp for fat bikes) as well as ones specifically designed for seating tubeless tyres using an air can that you "charge" via the pump. I've also used CO2 inflators if in a hurry or getting desperate.


----------



## Ofroad'bent (Jul 10, 2010)

I got it re-aired by wrapping a rubber rim liner around the tire to hold the bead in place and cranking like hell with my floor pump. That should hold until I get the right rim on the wheel.

A fatty pump sounds like a good idea. Got a model to suggest?



phreeky said:


> How narrow is the "skinny rim"?
> 
> For narrower and/or older rim designs you can often help both the beading of the tyre and it keep its seal after the fact by layering more tape on the rim, particular the centre channel plus just a tiny bit up on the bed (definitely not up the sides). You make the tyre harder to fit onto the rim, however being a tighter fit will help prevent air escaping as you pump like crazy with your floor pump, and the tape layers if done correctly will build a slight bump to stop the bead slipping into the centre channel too easily. Use duct tape or something, it's cheap so feel free to experiment.
> 
> Yes you can get floor pumps that are high volume (esp for fat bikes) as well as ones specifically designed for seating tubeless tyres using an air can that you "charge" via the pump. I've also used CO2 inflators if in a hurry or getting desperate.


----------



## Ofroad'bent (Jul 10, 2010)

This looks like it'll do the job:
https://www.mec.ca/en/product/5048-511/Quick-Blaster-Tubeless-Floor-Pump

I also saw a way to make a ghetto air tank from a 2L PET soda bottle and some old Presta valves. I may try that first. I suspect a Sodastream bottle could handle the pressure better, but my wife'll kill me if I mangle ours.


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

Bent, I wanna be there when you do it and get caught in the act! Priceless...Now break down and lace a wheel so you can tubeless reliably. Don't wanna get caught on the trail trying to air up with a poor setup.


----------



## phreeky (Sep 25, 2015)

Ghetto tubeless solutions can work pretty well but I still carry a tube. Rims not designed for it can burp more easily, and rubber rim strips (i.e. the Joes kits) work REALLY well at preventing burping. In fact the rubber rim strips can work so well that I've previously mounted a 2.3 DHF to a cheap 21mm rim using a rubber rim strip, and after it was mounted for some time (days) I dropped the pressure to < 10psi and could not get it to burp even trying.

Essentially the tyre, using the sealant (latex), glues itself to the rubber rim strip. It works amazingly well. Unfortuantely the downside is that it glues to it so well that separating the strip from the tyre is VERY difficult so changing to a tube out on the trails would be a horrible task - I find it enough of a problem in the garage.

If you very rarely flat and are willing to accept that challenge on those rare occasions then a rubber rim strip might be the perfect solution for you.


----------



## Guest (Jan 19, 2017)

As a tried and true TOOB advocate I've always marveled @ what folks conjure up for some real ghetto TOOBless setups, and frankly it seems scary...but then this is why we enthusiasts have a plethora of options @ our disposal..:skep:


----------



## phreeky (Sep 25, 2015)

nvphatty said:


> As a tried and true TOOB advocate I've always marveled @ what folks conjure up for some real ghetto TOOBless setups, and frankly it seems scary...but then this is why we enthusiasts have a plethora of options @ our disposal..:skep:


I'm not sure I'd say that there's anything ghetto about tubeless rim strips, in fact quite the opposite. Tape and valve setups work well on the right rims too. I don't want to turn it into a tube vs tubeless argument, however I'm the opposite to you - I'm in disbelief that anyone with wheels/tyres that can be made tubeless haven't done so. I think I went through around 5 punctures in the first few weeks with this bike - converted to tubeless and no punctures in the 18mth since.


----------



## Guest (Jan 19, 2017)

hence why we have a choice, I see toobs as common usage through the many centuries of bicycling to date and I rarely get flats of any sorts, to be fair I don't seek rough gnar for riding either so perhaps I would otherwise. The entire concept of toobless however it's installed, ie rim tape, goop/valves, split inner tube method with goop, rim strip method rings ghetto to me VS the simplicity of a toob. There's other aspects of toobless that perhaps pay dividends VS a toob, say a minor weight diff or improved feel....but are the masses really in dire need or want of such?? and for what?? no $$$ payouts, rarely a dust collector (trophies) from a local race but otherwise there's not much in it.


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

4 years of riding my fatbike has netted one goat head. I do choose a line that doesn't include the sharpest obstacle to hit, common sense.
If I lived in goathead alley I'd look into tubeless. As it is, I expect consistent tire performance and sealant leaves a residue that makes a 120 TPI tire feel and weigh like a 12 ply truck tire. It makes tire swaps marathon. I'll do tubeless to a bike that I don't run but one variety of tires on but not my +bike of fatbike.

nvphatty is gentle on Punkin! How many dust collectors has Punkin collected?


----------



## Guest (Jan 19, 2017)

BansheeRune said:


> nvphatty is gentle on Punkin! How many dust collectors has Punkin collected?


none, and most likely remain so.


----------



## Shredman69 (Apr 1, 2007)

BansheeRune said:


> As it is, I expect consistent tire performance and sealant leaves a residue that makes a 120 TPI tire feel and weigh like a 12 ply truck tire. It makes tire swaps marathon. I'll do tubeless to a bike that I don't run but one variety of tires on but not my +bike of fatbike.


Im not sure what kind of sealant you have used or what kind of tire u used it in, but I've been running tubless for 10 years and I've never had my sealant leave a heavy residue in any of my tires, 120 TPI included. I only use 2oz of sealant per wheel too, so it's a lot lighter than a tube. Maybe some of the really older tires that were not tubless ready and were very porus may have held a little residue, but not any of the new tubless ready tires. I've used Stan's sealant the whole time btw. Different strokes for different folks, but I swear by tubless and I would never run tubes again. The sealant seals any small holes, and anything bigger than 1/4th of an inch, I use a MTB tire plug. I carry a 2oz bottle of sealant and a valve core removal tool in my pack along with the plugs. The bottle top fits right into the presta valve, so if I need to add sealant, I just remove the core and squirt it in, put the core back in and pump it up. No need to remove the wheel, or break the bead. Easy peasy. I haven't carried a spare tube in years.


----------



## Ofroad'bent (Jul 10, 2010)

Shredman69 said:


> Im not sure what kind of sealant you have used or what kind of tire u used it in, but I've been running tubless for 10 years and I've never had my sealant leave a heavy residue in any of my tires, 120 TPI included. I only use 2oz of sealant per wheel too, so it's a lot lighter than a tube. Maybe some of the really older tires that were not tubless ready and were very porus may have held a little residue, but not any of the new tubless ready tires. I've used Stan's sealant the whole time btw. Different strokes for different folks, but I swear by tubless and I would never run tubes again. The sealant seals any small holes, and anything bigger than 1/4th of an inch, I use a MTB tire plug. I carry a 2oz bottle of sealant and a valve core removal tool in my pack along with the plugs. The bottle top fits right into the presta valve, so if I need to add sealant, I just remove the core and squirt it in, put the core back in and pump it up. No need to remove the wheel, or break the bead. Easy peasy. I haven't carried a spare tube in years.


I've used Stans for years too. Heck, I hardly even need to pump up most of my tires once a season unless I want to change pressure. I still carry a tube, as I can picture breaking the bead seal and then it's game over.

The Ranger on a 25mm rim has been a different story, but that's just a temp setup.
It's gone flat and lost the seal if I don't pump it every few days.

I noticed a kickstarter for Rideair, which is a cannister with enough air to re-seat a bead on the trail. It looks a bit big, but I guess it's better than carrying a tube and unlike CO2 you can re-pump it if it doesn't work on the first shot. Never tried it though.

Sounds like a little kit with a small bottle of Stan's with injector and a valve core tool would be a good idea. Forget the $20 injector- I use a plastic Monoject syringe to add Stan's- they're dirt cheap. Your dentist gives them out to irrigate wisdom tooth sockets etc.


----------



## Shredman69 (Apr 1, 2007)

Ofroad'bent said:


> I've used Stans for years too. Heck, I hardly even need to pump up most of my tires once a season unless I want to change pressure. I still carry a tube, as I can picture breaking the bead seal and then it's game over.
> 
> The Ranger on a 25mm rim has been a different story, but that's just a temp setup.
> It's gone flat and lost the seal if I don't pump it every few days.
> ...


I carry a small pump also, no co2. Luckily, I haven't popped a bead since I switched to wide carbon rims 5 years ago. The tolerances are really tight so no burping with them either. I also reuse the small bottle of sealant, just refill it from the big bottle when I get home from the ride. The new Stan's Pro Sealant is even better at sealing larger holes faster. :thumbsup:


----------



## Meeners (Aug 16, 2016)

nvphatty said:


> hence why we have a choice, I see toobs as common usage through the many centuries of bicycling to date and I rarely get flats of any sorts, to be fair I don't seek rough gnar for riding either so perhaps I would otherwise. The entire concept of toobless however it's installed, ie rim tape, goop/valves, split inner tube method with goop, rim strip method rings ghetto to me VS the simplicity of a toob. There's other aspects of toobless that perhaps pay dividends VS a toob, say a minor weight diff or improved feel....but are the masses really in dire need or want of such?? and for what?? no $$$ payouts, rarely a dust collector (trophies) from a local race but otherwise there's not much in it.


I have a bit of an antiquated mindset about it, but I agree... There's something more simplistic to me about just carrying an extra tube. Yes it's heavier, but I'm not a racer, nor am I great enough of a rider that it matters much - I just like to ride my bike. I tend to be a minimalist when it comes to toys.


----------



## chelboed (Jul 29, 2005)

nvphatty said:


> my 2016 has 26x2.75 DW on i27.5 rims.
> 
> View attachment 1107319
> View attachment 1107320
> ...


Holy smokes! That's way too tight for a 200 pound+ fella like me. Standing up and making on pedals, of get enough flex to scrape the knobs right of those meats.

I want a bike that clears 3" tires so I can run 2.6-2.8 comfortably.


----------



## chelboed (Jul 29, 2005)

arcenciel said:


> Finally got my 1x1+ built up... miles of clearance in the frame with 2.8 Rangers on Scraper i40s. Up front used a 27.5 2016 Reba and there's plenty of space, as well as some rake correction for the bigger effective wheel diameter.
> 
> View attachment 1108756
> 
> ...


Come on peeps...post some straight-on pics so we can actually see the lateral clearance. That to me doesn't look like enough lateral clearance on the fork if you push it hard.


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

chelboed said:


> Holy smokes! That's way too tight for a 200 pound+ fella like me. Standing up and making on pedals, of get enough flex to scrape the knobs right of those meats.
> 
> I want a bike that clears 3" tires so I can run 2.6-2.8 comfortably.


That's where Sarge shines! With 3.0's I can stuff my fingers between the tire and frame right up to my knuckles. Aaaannnnddd run 3.8's if desired.


----------



## chelboed (Jul 29, 2005)

BansheeRune said:


> That's where Sarge shines! With 3.0's I can stuff my fingers between the tire and frame right up to my knuckles. Aaaannnnddd run 3.8's if desired.


That's incredibly perfect!! Got pics?

What fork you running on the RSD?


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

While Sarge is a b+ my SixPack is 26x3.0 Rangers and works well with room for 3.5" if they were available...


----------



## chelboed (Jul 29, 2005)

BansheeRune said:


> While Sarge is a b+ my SixPack is 26x3.0 Rangers and works well with room for 3.5" if they were available...


Turner SixPack? I don't want a dually. And yeah, I was thinking the Sarge was a b+.

Back to the drawing board.

Maybe a Dragonslayer or a Komodo 26+


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

Yep, Sarge is a b+. I'm very happy with the performance of him. The full squish is a whole lotta fun too. 
The b+ was my choice since tires aren't vaporware and do not have to be heavy as hell DH rated tires. 
Nimble, Check. Good rollover, Check. excellent acceleration, check. Flickable (for being a long bike) check. High BB, check...

I'm addicted enough to have a few bikes in the collective. I've been absorbed!


----------



## Guest (Jan 24, 2017)

BansheeRune said:


> Yep, Sarge is a b+. I'm very happy with the performance of him. The full squish is a whole lotta fun too.
> The b+ was my choice since tires aren't vaporware and do not have to be heavy as hell DH rated tires.
> Nimble, Check. Good rollover, Check. excellent acceleration, check. Flickable (for being a long bike) check. High BB, check...
> 
> I'm addicted enough to have a few bikes in the collective. I've been absorbed!


well s**t what next?? assimilation??


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

That occurred long ago..


----------



## chelboed (Jul 29, 2005)

BansheeRune said:


> Yep, Sarge is a b+. I'm very happy with the performance of him. The full squish is a whole lotta fun too.
> The b+ was my choice since tires aren't vaporware and do not have to be heavy as hell DH rated tires.
> Nimble, Check. Good rollover, Check. excellent acceleration, check. Flickable (for being a long bike) check. High BB, check...
> 
> I'm addicted enough to have a few bikes in the collective. I've been absorbed!


The Sarge is one of the nicest looking hardtail frames out there right now. I love the low-slung TT with support tube attached to the ST. That right there just makes sense. Period. Why others go more traditional double-triangle eludes me. HTA is slacker than 2016. 140mm fork is a huge bonus for me over something like the Dragonslayer/Komodo 120-130.

The Sarge is the bike to beat for sure in the b+HT realm. Wish 26+was more popular, but looking forward into the distant future, I may have to bite the bullet and go b+ due to the ultra niche market that awaits 26+. It makes sense to do so because my 26x2.35 is nice, snappy, & fun. Why not go a little more outside the box on the next one I guess...but I often wonder if I would even ride my current HT if I built a 26+.


----------



## patrick2cents (Apr 30, 2010)

chelboed said:


> The Sarge is one of the nicest looking hardtail frames out there right now. I love the low-slung TT with support tube attached to the ST. That right there just makes sense. Period. Why others go more traditional double-triangle eludes me. HTA is slacker than 2016. 140mm fork is a huge bonus for me over something like the Dragonslayer/Komodo 120-130.
> 
> The Sarge is the bike to beat for sure in the b+HT realm. Wish 26+was more popular, but looking forward into the distant future, I may have to bite the bullet and go b+ due to the ultra niche market that awaits 26+. It makes sense to do so because my 26x2.35 is nice, snappy, & fun. Why not go a little more outside the box on the next one I guess...but I often wonder if I would even ride my current HT if I built a 26+.


Why don't you buy a chromag stylus? It's already 26+ rated (I think it was the stylus... at least one of theirs was) and 26+ minions are in production (will be available for purchase shortly). I love my Cotic BFe, I think I have enough room to run 26+ minions in the rear (if they size out to 2.7" or less on a i29). The future is almost here on 26+, and there are already a few choices for hardtails.


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

chelboed said:


> The Sarge is one of the nicest looking hardtail frames out there right now. I love the low-slung TT with support tube attached to the ST. That right there just makes sense. Period. Why others go more traditional double-triangle eludes me. HTA is slacker than 2016. 140mm fork is a huge bonus for me over something like the Dragonslayer/Komodo 120-130.
> 
> The Sarge is the bike to beat for sure in the b+HT realm. Wish 26+was more popular, but looking forward into the distant future, I may have to bite the bullet and go b+ due to the ultra niche market that awaits 26+. It makes sense to do so because my 26x2.35 is nice, snappy, & fun. Why not go a little more outside the box on the next one I guess...but I often wonder if I would even ride my current HT if I built a 26+.


You would find yourself breaking out the small tire bike for the right circumstances. Hell, I still buy a season pass to Valhalla for my 4x bike. Not willing to stop hitting the mountain with that bike. Sarge too has ridden Valhalla but there's only one 4x ripper in the collective.

Chromag needs the BB raised up a wee bit to make me stop looking for the proper playful attitude. Sarge saved my budget by enough $$ that I bought a Mayor as well. I did look into a Stylus. A feller in town was riding one and was kind enough to let me try it. Was good but BB is one of my foremost requirements in a bike. Nicely done tho' and wouldn't mind building one up and pumping up a par of Schwalbe G-one 2.8's on the bikes wheels. Can you say absurd street session?


----------



## patrick2cents (Apr 30, 2010)

Yeah I passed on the stylus for the same reason... I can't stand absurdly low BB's. They are the rage these days though. Glad I got my BFe before the update (lower BB).


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

After speaking with Chromag on the subject, they wouldn't do a custom so no deal. Too bad cause overall it's a very nice frame. Like I mentioned, it would be an awesome bike to haunt the streets with tho'. Would imagine the new G-One +tires on i40's would be downright sweet for a hell raising street session ride. Hmm...


----------



## chelboed (Jul 29, 2005)

patrick2cents said:


> Yeah I passed on the stylus for the same reason... I can't stand absurdly low BB's. They are the rage these days though. Glad I got my BFe before the update (lower BB).


Too many videos out there showing buffed out Flow riding. Over half of the vids I see now days show these 2 foot wide buffed out humpy trails that a low BB would rail like a train. Most of which are rideable on a HT or even rigid. But the real story is that the majority of the consumer world is riding narrow, rocky singletrack that is anything but flow and would eat a new gen 1x drivetrain front ring for lunch because nobody runs a bash anymore.


----------



## StevePodraza (Jun 29, 2006)

I received an instagram message from the Maxxis rep and all 26 and 27.5 2.8 and 2.6 sizes will be available April!


----------



## Carl Mega (Jan 17, 2004)

StevePodraza said:


> I received an instagram message from the Maxxis rep and all 26 and 27.5 2.8 and 2.6 sizes will be available April!


Great news - now we have a target date. Can't come soon enough!


----------



## patrick2cents (Apr 30, 2010)

StevePodraza said:


> I received an instagram message from the Maxxis rep and all 26 and 27.5 2.8 and 2.6 sizes will be available April!


Wait... Is there also a 26 2.6 size?


----------



## Guest (Jan 25, 2017)

StevePodraza said:


> I received an instagram message from the Maxxis rep and all 26 and 27.5 2.8 and 2.6 sizes will be available April!


that constitutes june.


----------



## jmmUT (Sep 15, 2008)

I wanted a lighter and smaller tire for my Pugsley for summer bikepacking but don't have the money to get a 29er wheelset for it so I took the risk and bought 26x3.0 WTB Rangers (light/fast version) to put on my stock Marge Lite rims (59mm inner width/65mm outer.) So I basically turned my Pugsley into a 26+ bike.

I have not ridden them yet but thought I'd share the dimensions since it might be helpful for people to see how they work on wider rims.

They got on easily, even with crappy plastic Park Tool tire irons. With the wide rims, the tires actually have 3" wide casing. They are only 2 3/8" tall but while the walls are looking a little flush, they still have a good round form to them. They aren't squared out.

It dropped the overall wheel diameter from 29" (with 4.0 Nates) to just above 27.5". So that'll drop the bike down 3/4" but adding in the sag difference since I'll run higher pressure on the 3" tires, I think the difference won't really be noticeable.


----------



## Shredman69 (Apr 1, 2007)

jmmUT said:


> I wanted a lighter and smaller tire for my Pugsley for summer bikepacking but don't have the money to get a 29er wheelset for it so I took the risk and bought 26x3.0 WTB Rangers (light/fast version) to put on my stock Marge Lite rims (59mm inner width/65mm outer.) So I basically turned my Pugsley into a 26+ bike.
> 
> I have not ridden them yet but thought I'd share the dimensions since it might be helpful for people to see how they work on wider rims.
> 
> ...


i can't see the pics.


----------



## jmmUT (Sep 15, 2008)

Shredman69 said:


> i can't see the pics.


Can you now?


----------



## Shredman69 (Apr 1, 2007)

Nope


----------



## Carl Mega (Jan 17, 2004)

jmmUT said:


> Can you now?


If you're desperate to see, you can right click the link/icon and open them in a new tab or whatnot.


----------



## Guest (Jan 28, 2017)

Shredman69 said:


> i can't see the pics.


seek an optometrist ASAP.


----------



## Shredman69 (Apr 1, 2007)

nvphatty said:


> seek an optometrist ASAP.


I'm using my iPad and they don't show up. I was able to open them in a separate window though.

And to Carl, no, I wasn't desperate to see them, just curious to see how they looked on a rim that wide.


----------



## Ofroad'bent (Jul 10, 2010)

Got my carbonspeedbikes 40mm rim built up on DTSwiss240 hub.
The whole wheel is just over 1790g.

I was able to pump my DIY ghetto blasterto 130psi to seat and seal the Ranger 2.8.









Here's how it fits on a 2014 SID 26" fork.








Side clearance


----------



## Woodsy (Aug 15, 2005)

Ofroad'bent said:


> Got my carbonspeedbikes 40mm rim built up on DTSwiss240 hub.
> The whole wheel is just over 1790g.
> 
> Nice - can you post the link for the company that made them? I forgot if your original post said if they're 40 internal or external? What did the delivered rim weigh? Cost?


----------



## Ofroad'bent (Jul 10, 2010)

Woodsy said:


> Ofroad'bent said:
> 
> 
> > Got my carbonspeedbikes 40mm rim built up on DTSwiss240 hub.
> ...


----------



## Zach_Rides (Feb 7, 2017)

Hey guys,
New to the thread... anyway I built up a 26+ wheelset this fall and sold it a few weeks ago to build another! My rim choice was the flow mk3 with a Id of 29? And wtb ranger tcs tough fast rolling 2.8, set up tubeless with orange seal. Awesome combo, not as wide as I was thinking but it pedaled so easily. I am now thinking of doing a 3.0 on the mk3 rims and doing the lightest model wtb offers, what do you think?? I will post some pics


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

Zach, I'm riding a pair of the light 3.0's on my full squish. Wheels are Velocity Dually's which are 39mm internal. I like em cause they roll effortlessly and still offer great traction and a plush ride. 

I think you'll enjoy em!


----------



## Ofroad'bent (Jul 10, 2010)

Woodsy said:


> Ofroad'bent said:
> 
> 
> > Got my carbonspeedbikes 40mm rim built up on DTSwiss240 hub.
> ...


----------



## Zach_Rides (Feb 7, 2017)

BansheeRune said:


> Zach, I'm riding a pair of the light 3.0's on my full squish. Wheels are Velocity Dually's which are 39mm internal. I like em cause they roll effortlessly and still offer great traction and a plush ride.
> 
> I think you'll enjoy em!


How do the light versions hold up? And should I go 2.8 again or 3?


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

So far I've had no issue with em, although I do choose a line rather than do the bull in a china shop. Personally, I prefer 3.0 for the volume and cause there's loads of room for fatter. 

Besides, it's supposed to be +!


----------



## Zach_Rides (Feb 7, 2017)

BansheeRune said:


> So far I've had no issue with em, although I do choose a line rather than do the bull in a china shop. Personally, I prefer 3.0 for the volume and cause there's loads of room for fatter.
> 
> Besides, it's supposed to be +!


True... maybe I will try the 3.0 with some Stans Flow Mk3. They are going on a process 134 supreme


----------



## Shredman69 (Apr 1, 2007)

If u can, I'd run a little wider rim, to take advantage of the plus size. They'll be less likely to burp or squirm/roll on a wider rim.


----------



## Zach_Rides (Feb 7, 2017)

Shredman69 said:


> If u can, I'd run a little wider rim, to take advantage of the plus size. They'll be less likely to burp or squirm/roll on a wider rim.


Velocity blunt?


----------



## Cornfield (Apr 15, 2012)

Zach_Rides said:


> Velocity blunt?


Dually


----------



## Shredman69 (Apr 1, 2007)

Zach_Rides said:


> Velocity blunt?


There are a lot of rims to choose from, but ideally around 40mm internal would be good. I'm in the process of ordering a new set of Light Bikes carbon rims, 26 X 46mm ext/40mm int. Nextie makes 50 ext/42 int. Also Derby, ect...


----------



## Cornfield (Apr 15, 2012)

I'm getting the itch again...

Those Ranger/MK3s look nice. I'd like to be in the 'almost plus' zone with 2.75" max tire width. So MK3s might be the ones, either them or WTB Asymmetricals.

Edit: @Zach, look at these: Asym | WTB perfect to pair with some WTB rubber!


----------



## Zach_Rides (Feb 7, 2017)

Cornfield said:


> I'm getting the itch again...
> 
> Those Ranger/MK3s look nice. I'd like to be in the 'almost plus' zone with 2.75" max tire width. So MK3s might be the ones, either them or WTB Asymmetricals.
> 
> Edit: @Zach, look at these: Asym | WTB perfect to pair with some WTB rubber!


Wow, this are pretty cheap too! Hmm now I just can't decide haha I like how stans rims are welded together and are fairly light. But the wtb rim may be cool also. I don't think I want to ride normal 27.5 wheels anymore... and I don't know why haha even though they are $200 cheaper... so no stans mk3 and 3.0 ranger?


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

Cornfield missed a bikes anonymous meeting or 3...

Zach, I have a preference for the Dually's with 3.0's so I can ride lower pressure for many of my trails. They are 600g if I remember correctly And tubeless is done with a Lezyne HV. No fuss. Blunts for 2.8/2.6, sure. As I said, it's a personal preference. 

Iv'e been abusing a 2.4 on a 47mm rim since 2009 and it's still trialsin to this day with a max psi of 20 psi, usually 18.


----------



## Zach_Rides (Feb 7, 2017)

BansheeRune,
Would the stans rims and ranger 3.0 lightweight fastrolling be fine? Or would it burp to much? I'm starting to think I shouldn't of sold my troy with the 26+ wheelset:/


----------



## Cornfield (Apr 15, 2012)

BansheeRune said:


> Cornfield missed a bikes anonymous meeting or 3...


Now there's a set of blue Hope hubs in my shopping cart! :eekster:


----------



## Guest (Feb 7, 2017)

Cornfield said:


> Now there's a set of blue Hope hubs in my shopping cart! :eekster:


is it 2 wheeled or 4??


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

Cornfield said:


> Now there's a set of blue Hope hubs in my shopping cart! :eekster:


Cornfield's got a boner for bike parts...



nvphatty said:


> is it 2 wheeled or 4??


5


----------



## bikeny (Feb 26, 2004)

Zach_Rides said:


> BansheeRune,
> Would the stans rims and ranger 3.0 lightweight fastrolling be fine? Or would it burp to much? I'm starting to think I shouldn't of sold my troy with the 26+ wheelset:/


For a 3.0 tire, you really should get something wider than 29mm internal width, assuming you can fit it in frame and fork. With that narrow of a rim you have to run higher pressure to avoid pinch flats and the the tire rolling during cornering. I'd say 35mm internal should be the minimum, and wider would be even better. WTB Asym I35, WTB Scraper I40 would be good choices. I'm generally not a fan of the Velocity rims, as the tubeless aspect is questionable, but for wide 26" rims there are not a lot of choices, so the Dually should still be a consideration.


----------



## Zach_Rides (Feb 7, 2017)

Right now I'm thinking stans mk3 with 2.8 ranger or asym i35 with 3.0 ranger. I'm just looking for a fun bike, I don't race as much anymore but I do like ripping the trails!


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

bikeny said:


> For a 3.0 tire, you really should get something wider than 29mm internal width, assuming you can fit it in frame and fork. With that narrow of a rim you have to run higher pressure to avoid pinch flats and the the tire rolling during cornering. I'd say 35mm internal should be the minimum, and wider would be even better. WTB Asym I35, WTB Scraper I40 would be good choices. I'm generally not a fan of the Velocity rims, as the tubeless aspect is questionable, but for wide 26" rims there are not a lot of choices, so the Dually should still be a consideration.


The Dually has a 10mm wide bead shelf which does help but it would have been nice had they placed a ridge to prevent belching. I've never had a prolllem with my dually's thus far and I do hit corners hard. Not a clydes either. 
Yep, 26+ rims are still rather scarce. Had the Scraper 26 i40 been around when I was lacing up wheels a few years ago!

Zach, here's my dirt couch with his Knard 3.0's on Dually's.


----------



## Zach_Rides (Feb 7, 2017)

Well it looks like I'm doing the asym i35. Great deal! Now what tire??


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

Awesome! Ranger? Although Universal Cycles has a great listing of tires that you can peruse. 

I've enjoyed the fast rolling of the Ranger and found the Knard to be downright dangerous. Transition of tread depth is piss poor design with the Knard.


----------



## Cornfield (Apr 15, 2012)

Are we ever gonna see a 26+ Maxxis tire? (Or have we already and I missed it?)

Clip from their Minion DHF Plus page: Minion DHF Plus | Maxxis Tires USA


----------



## Shredman69 (Apr 1, 2007)

Cornfield said:


> Are we ever gonna see a 26+ Maxxis tire? (Or have we already and I missed it?)
> 
> Clip from their Minion DHF Plus page: Minion DHF Plus | Maxxis Tires USA
> 
> View attachment 1120215


Funny u mentioned that. I just emailed them a couple days ago and this is the response I got.

"Currently the 26 plus tires are 30-45 days out from being available through our warehouse which would put them in stores hopefully by April. Please feel free to let us know if you need anything else.

Your Maxxis Support Team"


----------



## Cornfield (Apr 15, 2012)

Shredman69 said:


> Funny u mentioned that. I just emailed them a couple days ago and this is the response I got.
> 
> "Currently the 26 plus tires are 30-45 days out from being available through our warehouse which would put them in stores hopefully by April. Please feel free to let us know if you need anything else.
> 
> Your Maxxis Support Team"


Sweet!

I wonder if they're planning on doing anything with On-One? A 2.8 Chunky Monkey would be neat.


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

Cornfield's jonesin... :ihih:


----------



## Cornfield (Apr 15, 2012)

BansheeRune said:


> Cornfield's jonesin... :ihih:


I'm tired of seeing you 27.5+ guys having all the fun! I was going to beef up the Yelli, but it's become my all-mountain road bike, so pizza cutters are actually preferred. The 26er is for trying on some big meats!


----------



## Zach_Rides (Feb 7, 2017)

Ya I heard maxxis has a 2.8 minion... should be interesting. Well I'm about to pull the trigger on a set of asym i35 for like $130


----------



## Zach_Rides (Feb 7, 2017)

No ranger? Any better options? If ranger then what model? Light and fast?


----------



## Cornfield (Apr 15, 2012)

Zach_Rides said:


> Ya I heard maxxis has a 2.8 minion... should be interesting. Well I'm about to pull the trigger on a set of asym i35 for like $130


Nice! Keep us posted on the build. I may still go with those.

Any chance you remember the tread width of the 2.8 Ranger on the MK3?


----------



## Carl Mega (Jan 17, 2004)

You know about Dirt Wizards and the Surly Rabbit Hole rims right? ^

Rabbit holes are like 45mm internal and around ummm 600+ gr. 26" 2.75" DW 120 TPI = ~800-900gr, 27TPI ~ 1070-1100gr but much stronger. 

I like my Surly Rabbit Holes but they are prob not so great if you are going under 2.75"


----------



## Zach_Rides (Feb 7, 2017)

Cornfield said:


> Nice! Keep us posted on the build. I may still go with those.
> 
> Any chance you remember the tread width of the 2.8 Ranger on the MK3?


No I don't:/ but... it was a little wider than my 27.5x2.4 minion dhr


----------



## Zach_Rides (Feb 7, 2017)

Carl Mega said:


> You know about Dirt Wizards and the Surly Rabbit Hole rims right? ^
> 
> Rabbit holes are like 45mm internal and around ummm 600+ gr. 26" 2.75" DW 120 TPI = ~800-900gr, 27TPI ~ 1070-1100gr but much stronger.
> 
> I like my Surly Rabbit Holes but they are prob not so great if you are going under 2.75"


Ya I saw those. I'm going for weight on this build and tubeless, so I think I'm doing the ranger light and fast, and now I'm back and forth with the Stans Flow vs the asym I35! Ahh someone decide for me please I know the stans is lighter? 460g? And asym is 560g?


----------



## Cornfield (Apr 15, 2012)

Zach_Rides said:


> No I don't:/ but... it was a little wider than my 27.5x2.4 minion dhr


No worries, I'm sure it's posted in this thread already on similar sized rims. It's going to take me a while still to build wheels. The 26+ Maxxis tires might be out by the time I'm ready. I've already got a 26x3.0" VTF that I'd like to try.


----------



## Guest (Feb 7, 2017)

Zach_Rides said:


> Ya I saw those. I'm going for weight on this build and tubeless, so I think I'm doing the ranger light and fast, and now I'm back and forth with the Stans Flow vs the asym I35! Ahh someone decide for me please I know the stans is lighter? 460g? And asym is 560g?


c-mon soldier step up!! is 100gm really going to make or break a days ride regardless of terrain?? are payouts for race placings involved in this decision?? One rim is lighter while one may build up to be stronger but in the end both are going to serve you well.


----------



## Shredman69 (Apr 1, 2007)

If u look on the Stan's website, they don't recommend anything bigger than 2.8 for the Flow rim. If u r concerned about weight, the LB rim is only 420g @40mm internal.


----------



## Zach_Rides (Feb 7, 2017)

Cornfield said:


> No worries, I'm sure it's posted in this thread already on similar sized rims. It's going to take me a while still to build wheels. The 26+ Maxxis tires might be out by the time I'm ready. I've already got a 26x3.0" VTF that I'd like to try.


Why the wait? Im trying to build mine soon to get it done in time for spring.
2015 Kona process 134 supreme 1x10 with some 26+ unless im a loser and cheap out for a normal 27.5 wheelset...


----------



## Zach_Rides (Feb 7, 2017)

nvphatty said:


> c-mon soldier step up!! is 100gm really going to make or break a days ride regardless of terrain?? are payouts for race placings involved in this decision?? One rim is lighter while one may build up to be stronger but in the end both are going to serve you well.


your right lol. I just thought hey i cheaped out on the carbon bars and the xt brakes, etc with all the savings i could save around a pound but really does it matter? pedal efficiency is the most important factor, and im hoping the process 134 takes care of that for me. so i guess if those 3.0 fit in my frame i will get those and the asym, if not im getting the 2.8 and the stans. My frame will be here tommorow so i will keep you all posted!


----------



## Zach_Rides (Feb 7, 2017)

Shredman69 said:


> If u look on the Stan's website, they don't recommend anything bigger than 2.8 for the Flow rim. If u r concerned about weight, the LB rim is only 420g @40mm internal.


How much for a set?


----------



## Cornfield (Apr 15, 2012)

Zach_Rides said:


> Why the wait? Im trying to build mine soon to get it done in time for spring.
> 2015 Kona process 134 supreme 1x10 with some 26+ unless im a loser and cheap out for a normal 27.5 wheelset...


I'm the most indecisive person you'll ever meet. Heck, it took me over half a year to figure out which wheelset to build first. I put way too much thought in to stuff.

BRB, I gotta go swipe my card before I change my mind again...


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

Cornfield said:


> I'm tired of seeing you 27.5+ guys having all the fun! I was going to beef up the Yelli, but it's become my all-mountain road bike, so pizza cutters are actually preferred. The 26er is for trying on some big meats!


What wheels ya have on the Yelli? Schwalbe came out with the G-One in 27.5x2.8. I'm thinkin bout a pair of em for Sarge.



Zach_Rides said:


> No ranger? Any better options? If ranger then what model? Light and fast?


I'm using the Lite soft compound cause I don't wanna give up performance over wear rate.


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

nvphatty said:


> c-mon soldier step up!! is 100gm really going to make or break a days ride regardless of terrain?? are payouts for race placings involved in this decision?? One rim is lighter while one may build up to be stronger but in the end both are going to serve you well.


Punkin's watching his figure! :ihih:


----------



## Guest (Feb 7, 2017)

BansheeRune said:


> Punkin's watching his figure! :ihih:


indoors performing situps and pushups for UUUtah.


----------



## Zach_Rides (Feb 7, 2017)

Anyone have a 27.5+ bike? ive never ridden one but i never liked 29ers.. how does it compare to the 26+


----------



## Guest (Feb 7, 2017)

Zach_Rides said:


> Anyone have a 27.5+ bike? ive never ridden one but i never liked 29ers.. how does it compare to the 26+


a specific 650b+ no, a conversion yes. My avatar photo is a 2016 27.5 SC heckler that has generous rear stay spacing while the RS sektor fork perfect for 2.8's. I had a 26+ wheelset built that fit with ease........then a couple months later had another wheelset built in 650b+ that currently resides with NN 2.8's on both ends.


----------



## Zach_Rides (Feb 7, 2017)

nvphatty said:


> a specific 650b+ no, a conversion yes. My avatar photo is a 2016 27.5 SC heckler that has generous rear stay spacing while the RS sektor fork perfect for 2.8's. I had a 26+ wheelset built that fit with ease........then a couple months later had another wheelset built in 650b+ that currently resides with NN 2.8's on both ends.


What one do you like better? the 26+ is lighter and more agile?


----------



## Zach_Rides (Feb 7, 2017)

nvphatty said:


> indoors performing situps and pushups for UUUtah.


Utah is already looking like spring lol.


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

nvphatty said:


> indoors performing situps and pushups for UUUtah.


Baloney Sausage! He's on the sofa watching Red Bull Rampage videos!



Zach_Rides said:


> Anyone have a 27.5+ bike? ive never ridden one but i never liked 29ers.. how does it compare to the 26+


I hafta say, Sarge is exceptionally playful and more flickable than the 29+'s that I tried during my crusade for a +bike. 
I wouldn't want to be without Sarge for trail rippin. Just a real pleasure to ride the trails and the 3.0's lend to excellent traction and a comfortable ride that I love.

nvphatty did a conversion on "Punkin" that looks the part. I want to give that Heckler a go down some trails.


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

Zach_Rides said:


> Utah is already looking like spring lol.


Was traveling through there 2 weeks ago and got rained out! Pfft, two bikes in the back of the jeep really needed to get out and stretch their wheels in Moab!


----------



## Zach_Rides (Feb 7, 2017)

BansheeRune said:


> Was traveling through there 2 weeks ago and got rained out! Pfft, two bikes in the back of the jeep really needed to get out and stretch their wheels in Moab!


Two weeks ago we had record snow here in utah up north, 12ft in the mountains, now there is like no snow in the valley, its been raining and hitting 45 - 50 degrees.

Also your hardtail is a 27.5+?


----------



## Cornfield (Apr 15, 2012)

BansheeRune said:


> What wheels ya have on the Yelli? Schwalbe came out with the G-One in 27.5x2.8. I'm thinkin bout a pair of em for Sarge.


ZTR Arch/Hope 2. I think the iw on those are like 19mm. I was going to try to just swap rims with some Easton ARC 30s and new nips, but my friend said use new spokes also. That's when I decided to leave those alone for now.

Got those new Hope Pro4 hubs waiting for me to complete transaction for $250. Anyone know of any better deals?


----------



## Zach_Rides (Feb 7, 2017)

Cornfield said:


> ZTR Arch/Hope 2. I think the iw on those are like 19mm. I was going to try to just swap rims with some Easton ARC 30s and new nips, but my friend said use new spokes also. That's when I decided to leave those alone for now.
> 
> Got those new Hope Pro4 hubs waiting for me to complete transaction for $250. Anyone know of any better deals?


hmm dt swiss 350's new on pinkbike for 220?
i have good luck with the novatec hubs, and they weigh under 400g for the whole set!

edit:
worldwidecyclery has some great deals and i can get you 10% off might as well buy your asym i35 and rangers from them to save 100$.


----------



## Guest (Feb 7, 2017)

Zach_Rides said:


> What one do you like better? the 26+ is lighter and more agile?


do be frank i don't weigh stuff but my guesstimation is the 650b+ wheelset is the heavier of the two but no clue of the diff. Yes the 26+ is a touch more agile, quick steering VS the 650b+ wheels but i'm able to adjust to it's character within a short time either way. If a choice was presented to me i'll take the 650b+.


----------



## Zach_Rides (Feb 7, 2017)

nvphatty said:


> do be frank i don't weigh stuff but my guesstimation is the 650b+ wheelset is the heavier of the two but no clue of the diff. Yes the 26+ is a touch more agile, quick steering VS the 650b+ wheels but i'm able to adjust to it's character within a short time either way. If a choice was presented to me i'll take the 650b+.


Did you like a 29er over a 27.5?


----------



## Guest (Feb 7, 2017)

Zach_Rides said:


> Did you like a 29er over a 27.5?


have never ridden a 29er so i can't say.


----------



## Zach_Rides (Feb 7, 2017)

nvphatty said:


> have never ridden a 29er so i can't say.


At first i couldnt decide, 27.5+ or 26+. i bought a 27.5 frame so it looks like there is no turning back unless i sale it..


----------



## Cornfield (Apr 15, 2012)

Zach_Rides said:


> hmm dt swiss 350's new on pinkbike for 220?
> i have good luck with the novatec hubs, and they weigh under 400g for the whole set!
> 
> edit:
> worldwidecyclery has some great deals and i can get you 10% off might as well buy your asym i35 and rangers from them to save 100$.


Link to those DT350s? I looked and found some in the classifieds for $200. I was going to go with those, but after looking today it seems they're more than the Hopes.

I still need time to make my other decisions! I'm actually in shock right now about the fact that I'm about to order hubs.


----------



## Guest (Feb 8, 2017)

Cornfield said:


> Link to those DT350s? I looked and found some in the classifieds for $200. I was going to go with those, but after looking today it seems they're more than the Hopes.
> 
> I still need time to make my other decisions! I'm actually in shock right now about the fact that I'm about to order hubs.


breathe deep, exhale.......now hit that shopping cart hard.


----------



## Zach_Rides (Feb 7, 2017)

Cornfield said:


> Link to those DT350s? I looked and found some in the classifieds for $200. I was going to go with those, but after looking today it seems they're more than the Hopes.
> 
> I still need time to make my other decisions! I'm actually in shock right now about the fact that I'm about to order hubs.


Now there is a set for $125, what dimmensions you looking for? and xd body or shimano?


----------



## Guest (Feb 8, 2017)

Zach_Rides said:


> At first i couldnt decide, 27.5+ or 26+. i bought a 27.5 frame so it looks like there is no turning back unless i sell it..


the frame will dictate what it'll accept so take some calculated measurements of the rear stays and of what ever fork you intend to use. If the fork is a separate purchase then do some research here and internet with regard to what the width between stanchions is therefor giving you an idea if PLUS is possible.


----------



## Zach_Rides (Feb 7, 2017)

nvphatty said:


> the frame will dictate what it'll accept so take some calculated measurements of the rear stays and of what ever fork you intend to use. If the fork is a separate purchase then do some research here and internet with regard to what the width between stanchions is therefor giving you an idea if PLUS is possible.


Well i was either going to buy a 29er frame for 27.5+ wheels or a 27.5 frame for 26+ wheels, and i pulled the trigger on that 27.5 process, should be here tomorrow. I will add that ive gone through 16 bikes in the last year and a half, i am always looking for a new build. So who knows how long i will keep this 26+ process


----------



## Guest (Feb 8, 2017)

Zach_Rides said:


> Well i was either going to buy a 29er frame for 27.5+ wheels or a 27.5 frame for 26+ wheels, and i pulled the trigger on that 27.5 process, should be here tomorrow. I will add that ive gone through 16 bikes in the last year and a half, i am always looking for a new build. So who knows how long i will keep this 26+ process


wow that's a bunch! and like you i enjoy the aspect of piecing them together until complete. If memory serves me the Process was one i had researched but never went all in. Perhaps it'll accept 650b+ and you can defer costs with just another wheelset??


----------



## Cornfield (Apr 15, 2012)

Zach_Rides said:


> Now there is a set for $125, what dimmensions you looking for? and xd body or shimano?


I think I found those, but they're 28h, I want 32h. I also need Shimano body and 142x12/100x9 (I think, I do have the RWS Thru Bolt up front).


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

Zach_Rides said:


> Two weeks ago we had record snow here in utah up north, 12ft in the mountains, now there is like no snow in the valley, its been raining and hitting 45 - 50 degrees.
> 
> Also your hardtail is a 27.5+?


Sarge is a b+.

I heard about that major dump. The Mayor was looking at travel packages after hearing about alla dat snow!!


----------



## Zach_Rides (Feb 7, 2017)

Cornfield said:


> I think I found those, but they're 28h, I want 32h. I also need Shimano body and 142x12/100x9 (I think, I do have the RWS Thru Bolt up front).


ahh ya get on worldwidecyclery and get the hopes or get the novatecs.
also found this from your old post last year.... sounds like you need to buy the parts NOW. lol

"Speaking of Surly tires, I think I'm at the point where I need to see and ride a DW for myself. I'm getting too deep in these + threads without having experienced the phenomenon.

I am giving myself to the end of next week to procure two rims and a tire. Additional rim as needed, spokes, nipples, and hubs the following week.

Hopefully I can pick up wheel building quickly as this will be my first build."


----------



## Zach_Rides (Feb 7, 2017)

BansheeRune said:


> Sarge is a b+.
> 
> I heard about that major dump. The Mayor was looking at travel packages after hearing about alla dat snow!!


How do you like it compared to a 26+?


----------



## Zach_Rides (Feb 7, 2017)

nvphatty said:


> wow that's a bunch! and like you i enjoy the aspect of piecing them together until complete. If memory serves me the Process was one i had researched but never went all in. Perhaps it'll accept 650b+ and you can defer costs with just another wheelset??


If it did accept 27.5+ would i rather do that than 26+?


----------



## Guest (Feb 8, 2017)

Zach_Rides said:


> If it did accept 27.5+ would i rather do that than 26+?


that is where you come in, what terrain you ride, your style so to speak, what your preferences are when you seek out a trail system.


----------



## Zach_Rides (Feb 7, 2017)

nvphatty said:


> that is where you come in, what terrain you ride, your style so to speak, what your preferences are when you seek out a trail system.


Thats the hard part, with utah there is so much variaty in terrain so maybe i will stick with the 26+


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

Zach_Rides said:


> If it did accept 27.5+ would i rather do that than 26+?


This is why two wheelsets is desirable.


----------



## Zach_Rides (Feb 7, 2017)

BansheeRune said:


> This is why two wheelsets is desirable.


true... but so expensive


----------



## Guest (Feb 8, 2017)

Zach_Rides said:


> Thats the hard part, with utah there is so much variety in terrain so maybe i will stick with the 26+


and in the event there's ample spacing between stays / fork for 650b+ you may considered it some time in the future as opposed to purchasing a complete bike again.


----------



## Guest (Feb 8, 2017)

Zach_Rides said:


> true... but so expensive


given the 16 bikes you've had within the last 2yrs i'd say that's damn expensive VS an additional wheelset of say 500.


----------



## Zach_Rides (Feb 7, 2017)

nvphatty said:


> given the 16 bikes you've had within the last 2yrs i'd say that's damn expensive VS an additional wheelset of say 500.


Owned them one at a time haha.


----------



## Guest (Feb 8, 2017)

well ok did you profit or loose $ each time??


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

Zach_Rides said:


> true... but so expensive


Perhaps you know someone with a pair of b+ wheels that you can try on it and give it a go.


----------



## Zach_Rides (Feb 7, 2017)

nvphatty said:


> well ok did you profit or loose $ each time??


Profit, and mostly to find a bike I can actually keep haha


----------



## Zach_Rides (Feb 7, 2017)

BansheeRune said:


> Perhaps you know someone with a pair of b+ wheels that you can try on it and give it a go.


Ya, come on up so I can give it a shot! ? Lol


----------



## Guest (Feb 8, 2017)

Zach_Rides said:


> Profit, and mostly to find a bike I can actually keep haha


open a shop, seriously if you can do that you deserve a shop of your own. :thumbsup:


----------



## Zach_Rides (Feb 7, 2017)

nvphatty said:


> open a shop, seriously if you can do that you deserve a shop of your own. :thumbsup:


Tell me about it, selling bikes is so hard, especially in the winter but I really just want to find a bike and stick with it! I hope this kona is good or else I will go back to another trance


----------



## Cornfield (Apr 15, 2012)

Zach_Rides said:


> ahh ya get on worldwidecyclery and get the hopes or get the novatecs.
> also found this from your old post last year.... sounds like you need to buy the parts NOW. lol
> 
> "Speaking of Surly tires, I think I'm at the point where I need to see and ride a DW for myself. I'm getting too deep in these + threads without having experienced the phenomenon.
> ...


You need to learn how to use the quote function.  And be careful what you post, as it might come back to haunt you next year, lol!

I'm just waiting on my wheel building guru to confirm a few things and I'll be getting the Hopes. They're cheaper at Niagara Cycle Works thru amazon than at Worldwide. I'm pretty sold on the MK3s after seeing them with the Rangers mounted up. I didn't know if they were compatible and that was one thing that was holding me back (that and I thought I wanted 35i).


----------



## Zach_Rides (Feb 7, 2017)

Cornfield said:


> You need to learn how to use the quote function.  And be careful what you post, as it might come back to haunt you next year, lol!
> 
> I'm just waiting on my wheel building guru to confirm a few things and I'll be getting the Hopes. They're cheaper at Niagara Cycle Works thru amazon than at Worldwide. I'm pretty sold on the MK3s after seeing them with the Rangers mounted up. I didn't know if they were compatible and that was one thing that was holding me back (that and I thought I wanted 35i).


I'm I using the quote thing right?? Haha ya the flows on the ranger were sweet and light. I might give the asym i35 a shot though... and I will see how wide of a tire I can fit tommorow!


----------



## Cornfield (Apr 15, 2012)

I was skimming earlier and thought those words looked familiar. After looking again I realized you were quoting me, lol!

If there was a 35i MK3, I think we'd be all over it. I'm sure the WTBs will be fine, I just prefer the symmetry of a regular rim.


----------



## Zach_Rides (Feb 7, 2017)

Cornfield said:


> I was skimming earlier and thought those words looked familiar. After looking again I realized you were quoting me, lol!
> 
> If there was a 35i MK3, I think we'd be all over it. I'm sure the WTBs will be fine, I just prefer the symmetry of a regular rim.


And the fact that the stans is a welded seam and bulletproof. I guess I will be the guinie pig on these asym i35 rims, but I will know more of what I'm getting tomorrow when my frame arrives


----------



## Ofroad'bent (Jul 10, 2010)

Bah- 4 days later and the light/fast Ranger is flat again. No biggie to re-pump with the ghetto- blaster, but it would be nice if it held air better. I'll dump in some more Stans...

Anyone else have this issue with the Ranger 2.8 L/F?



Ofroad'bent said:


> Got my carbonspeedbikes 40mm rim built up on DTSwiss240 hub.
> The whole wheel is just over 1790g.
> 
> I was able to pump my DIY ghetto blasterto 130psi to seat and seal the Ranger 2.8.
> ...


----------



## Shredman69 (Apr 1, 2007)

Ofroad'bent said:


> Bah- 4 days later and the light/fast Ranger is flat again. No biggie to re-pump with the ghetto- blaster, but it would be nice if it held air better. I'll dump in some more Stans...
> 
> Anyone else have this issue with the Ranger 2.8 L/F?


I have that on the back and 3.0 light sticky on front. No issues holding air. I use 2oz of Stan's, fill and ride. If it ever starts losing air, I just add a little more Stan's, no biggie. Have u ridden on it yet? That's the best way to spread the sealant around inside.


----------



## Zach_Rides (Feb 7, 2017)

Ofroad'bent said:


> Bah- 4 days later and the light/fast Ranger is flat again. No biggie to re-pump with the ghetto- blaster, but it would be nice if it held air better. I'll dump in some more Stans...
> 
> Anyone else have this issue with the Ranger 2.8 L/F?


Could be your rims.. my stans never leaked, not even a tiny.


----------



## Carl Mega (Jan 17, 2004)

Ofroad'bent said:


> Bah- 4 days later and the light/fast Ranger is flat again.


I know apples to oranges, but my Ranger Tough/Fasts have held air since I got them some X months ago. Maybe salt in the wound, but most the Stan's I used was even recycled from the tires I took off... I was being cheap and in short supply at that moment but the toughs are a bit rediculous..

Anyway - have you done all the routine tubeless stuff? Soapy H20 sprayed all-around the rim looking for slow leaks sprouting up? Give the wheel 2-3 rounds of shakes per side to get the particles lodged... After giving my the old hula-hoop swirl, I leave mine flat on a bucket too where I spray soapy h20 around the wheel for like 10+ mins - see if any leaks pop up. Like other's say - sometimes Stan's gets old or is just ineffective from sitting - adding particles helps if you want to salvage it. oh and of course check the vavle - cheap, wornout or poorly aligned is common - as is a failing tape job.


----------



## Zach_Rides (Feb 7, 2017)

Just ran across this..

Stan's NoTubes announces new burly S1 series wheelsets - BikeRadar USA

Anyone here anything about these? Do they have a 26" option?


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

Zach_Rides said:


> Just ran across this..
> 
> Stan's NoTubes announces new burly S1 series wheelsets - BikeRadar USA
> 
> Anyone here anything about these? Do they have a 26" option?


Immediately zoned in on 38mm..


----------



## Shredman69 (Apr 1, 2007)

Zach_Rides said:


> Just ran across this..
> 
> Stan's NoTubes announces new burly S1 series wheelsets - BikeRadar USA
> 
> Anyone here anything about these? Do they have a 26" option?


They don't specify if those are internal or external measurements either. Not a very informative article. I did ask in the comments though.


----------



## Cornfield (Apr 15, 2012)

Zach_Rides said:


> Just ran across this..
> 
> Stan's NoTubes announces new burly S1 series wheelsets - BikeRadar USA
> 
> Anyone here anything about these? Do they have a 26" option?


I was watching this last night before I fell asleep, thanks for reminding me.






I didn't catch if the wider rims will be available in 26" or if there will be a rim only option. Time to email Stan's.

*Edit: More info-* Stan?s NoTubes S1 series cover broad wheel-tire spectrum - Mtbr.com

Page 2 gives specs on 26", 27.5", and 29" size wheelsets.


----------



## Zach_Rides (Feb 7, 2017)

Cornfield said:


> I was watching this last night before I fell asleep, thanks for reminding me.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hmm those 35mm rims look good... I need to get my hands on those. Keep us updated on what stans has to say about the arrival dates


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

Shredman69 said:


> They don't specify if those are internal or external measurements either. Not a very informative article. I did ask in the comments though.


38 internal is just peachy. The names reflect the internal. Didn't know that til Cornfield spilled the beans...



Cornfield said:


> I was watching this last night before I fell asleep, thanks for reminding me.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for the update.


----------



## Cornfield (Apr 15, 2012)

Email sent! I told 'em there were a bunch of goofs on mtbr wanting to know more about these wide rims and their release dates!


----------



## Zach_Rides (Feb 7, 2017)

Cornfield said:


> Email sent! I told 'em there were a bunch of goofs on mtbr wanting to know more about these wide rims and their release dates!


Sweet!! Ya I realized I gave you guys the wrong link haha the webpage I was looking over before had all the internal widths.


----------



## Cornfield (Apr 15, 2012)

S1 wheelsets will be coming out very soon, but no rim only option.


----------



## Zach_Rides (Feb 7, 2017)

Cornfield said:


> S1 wheelsets will be coming out very soon, but no rim only option.


How soon?


----------



## Cornfield (Apr 15, 2012)

Zach_Rides said:


> How soon?


At Frostbike later this month by QBP.


----------



## Guest (Feb 8, 2017)

Cornfield said:


> Email sent! I told 'em there were a bunch of goofs on mtbr wanting to know more about these wide rims and their release dates!


was i included in the bunch of goofs??


----------



## Zach_Rides (Feb 7, 2017)

nvphatty said:


> was i included in the bunch of goofs??


Only if you believe in 26ers lol


----------



## Guest (Feb 8, 2017)

why certainly i do since my FS is and my other convertible to use either 26 or 650b+.


----------



## Zach_Rides (Feb 7, 2017)

Ok guys! Just got the process frame, did some measurements and it weighs 8lbs with shock, headset, bb, and seatpost collar. Now for the measurements, looks like I have 3 inches of clearance in the stays, so does anyone have any measurements of their wide rims with a 2.8 or 3.0 ranger?


----------



## Guest (Feb 8, 2017)

^ is this a 134 process?? No ranger nor the wide rim that would most likely push them out to 70mm.

DT Swiss FR-570 fr/dh rims = (i27.5mm) 
Surly DW 26X2.75 120tpi KNOB-KNOB = 68.5MM
CASING = 64MM


----------



## Cornfield (Apr 15, 2012)

nvphatty said:


> was i included in the bunch of goofs??


Yes, since you are the supreme goof.


----------



## Zach_Rides (Feb 7, 2017)

nvphatty said:


> ^ is this a 134 process?? No ranger nor the wide rim that would most likely push them out to 70mm.
> 
> DT Swiss FR-570 fr/dh rims = (i27.5mm)
> Surly DW 26X2.75 120tpi KNOB-KNOB = 68.5MM
> CASING = 64MM


Yes it's a 2015 process 134 supreme. 
Ok so it looks like 76mm is the space I have so really my max tire needs to be under 71-72mm. Would a i35 rim with 3.0 be to wide?


----------



## Ofroad'bent (Jul 10, 2010)

My 2.8 Ranger on 40mm rims came out just a hair under 2.8" wide. 2.6" on narrower rims.


----------



## Shredman69 (Apr 1, 2007)

Ofroad'bent said:


> My 2.8 Ranger on 40mm rims came out just a hair under 2.8" wide. 2.6" on narrower rims.


And I believe my 3.0 came out around 2.9 and change.


----------



## Guest (Feb 8, 2017)

Zach_Rides said:


> Yes it's a 2015 process 134 supreme.
> Ok so it looks like 76mm is the space I have so really my max tire needs to be under 71-72mm. Would a i35 rim with 3.0 be to wide?


My unedumacated guess is a snug fit.....and if thers any wonkyness to the tire you'll have rub. Your safe using i35 rims since both 2.8 & 3.0 will be a good combination.



Shredman69 said:


> And I believe my 3.0 came out around 2.9 and change.


this really tells the tale.


----------



## Guest (Feb 8, 2017)

Cornfield said:


> Yes, since you are the supreme goof.


i'm crushed...:sad:


----------



## Cornfield (Apr 15, 2012)

nvphatty said:


> i'm crushed...:sad:


What? That's the most honored title you can achieve! You should be proud.

Dang, I watched that Stan's video again... $450 for a wheelset seems pretty good.

Too bad, I already ordered my Hopes.


----------



## Guest (Feb 8, 2017)

Cornfield said:


> What? That's the most honored title you can achieve! You should be proud.


says the man in a tin foil hat.


----------



## Zach_Rides (Feb 7, 2017)

nvphatty said:


> My unedumacated guess is a snug fit.....and if thers any wonkyness to the tire you'll have rub. Your safe using i35 rims since both 2.8 & 3.0 will be a good combination.
> 
> this really tells the tale.


Sweet I think I'm gonn order those i35 and the ranger 2.8


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

nvphatty said:


> was i included in the bunch of goofs??


You always are.

Sent from over here to over there...


----------



## Cornfield (Apr 15, 2012)

Here's some more things to look at: (marketing alert) https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fmsUfwoqp8o#t=109.905498

I grabbed a still from the video so I could stare at it for a while. I don't know what size tire is on there, but I like it!









If I get crooked stickers I'm gonna send 'em back, lol!


----------



## Zach_Rides (Feb 7, 2017)

Cornfield said:


> Here's some more things to look at: (marketing alert) https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fmsUfwoqp8o#t=109.905498
> 
> I grabbed a still from the video so I could stare at it for a while. I don't know what size tire is on there, but I like it!
> 
> ...


So you got the hubs?? Are you getting the stans rims? I loved mine, but I don't think they were near as wide as a i35 with a 2.8


----------



## Cornfield (Apr 15, 2012)

Zach_Rides said:


> So you got the hubs?? Are you getting the stans rims? I loved mine, but I don't think they were near as wide as a i35 with a 2.8


I'm not saying anymore till I have them in my possession, I don't want to jinx it! And yeah, I'll probably go with the MK3s. If I wasn't going with blue hubs, and didn't mind black everything (I've been hanging around BRune way too much), I'd prolly go with those Sentry or Baron wheelsets.

I can't understand why they aren't offering rim only!


----------



## Guest (Feb 9, 2017)

Cornfield said:


> I grabbed a still from the video so I could stare at it for a while. I don't know what size tire is on there, but I like it!
> 
> If I get crooked stickers I'm gonna send 'em back, lol!


now that's down right goofy!!


----------



## Guest (Feb 9, 2017)

Cornfield said:


> I'm not saying anymore till I have them in my possession, I don't want to jinx it! And yeah, I'll probably go with the MK3s. If I wasn't going with blue hubs, and didn't mind black everything (I've been hanging around BRune way too much), I'd prolly go with those Sentry or Baron wheelsets.
> 
> I can't understand why they aren't offering rim only!


that BR dood will have's ya busted in no time so beware.


----------



## Shredman69 (Apr 1, 2007)

I just found the pics from when I first mounted my rangers. Here is the weight and measured width of the front light sticky 3.0 mounted on my LB 38's and Hopes.


----------



## Cornfield (Apr 15, 2012)

nvphatty said:


> now that's down right goofy!!


Goofy is a goofy does...



nvphatty said:


> that BR dood will have's ya busted in no time so beware.


Ya, I know. I'll be shoping for bike parts at the mere mention of his name.

Oh, look, the MK3s are the cheapest I've found right here at Niagara!


----------



## chrisx (Mar 4, 2009)

Is anybody running a half plus + ? Like a 26 x 2.3 on the back and a 26 x 2.8 on the front? Is that working out for you?

It is not a gooffey thought, no. That is how much clearance there is.


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

chrisx said:


> Is anybody running a half plus + ? Like a 26 x 2.3 on the back and a 26 x 2.8 on the front? Is that working out for you?
> 
> It is not a gooffey thought, no. That is how much clearance there is.


I've been known to do it. That's an old school BMX setup that actually works very well.


----------



## Zach_Rides (Feb 7, 2017)

Awesome! If I have i35 rims with a 3.0 it should be around 2.8" so that should be perfect. And I decided to order a normal 27.5 wheelset along with a i35 with ranger 3.0. To make my 26+ wheelset. That way I can choose what wheelset to keep and what one to sale on my process I'm thinking about getting another trance... anyone say no?


----------



## Cornfield (Apr 15, 2012)

Decisions...

WTB Asym: $10 more, 100g heavier, 5mm wider, weird looking

Flow MK3: $10 cheaper, 100g lighter, 5mm narrower, decent looking

I emailed Bob asking about a 32i/35i rim again. He asked what size tires I was wanting. I said true 2.6-2.75ish. He said the Flow can handle a 2.8 really well. 

Haaalp!


----------



## Guest (Feb 9, 2017)

goofy's goin in...........

flow mk3.


----------



## Cornfield (Apr 15, 2012)

Two votes for the MK3.

I might just have to go with the flow.


----------



## Zach_Rides (Feb 7, 2017)

Cornfield said:


> Two votes for the MK3.
> 
> I might just have to go with the flow.


Flows are awesome for sure... with a 2.8 it will be around 2.5-2.6 not to wide or tall, worldwidecyclery has the asym for $76 a piece plus I can give you 10%off so it ends up being cheaper than the flows


----------



## Cornfield (Apr 15, 2012)

Zach_Rides said:


> Flows are awesome for sure... with a 2.8 it will be around 2.5-2.6 not to wide or tall, worldwidecyclery has the asym for $76 a piece plus I can give you 10%off so it ends up being cheaper than the flows


Thanks for the offer, Zach, but I think I've made my mind up, I'm going with the Flow. If I feel like I could use more volume, I'll go wider next build, or maybe get an S1 wheelset. I've got a steel Bianchi SS that's aching for 26+!

My friend is trying to get me to use Spank Spike Race 33s in blue, but I'm just not that colorful.

I've even got a 2.8 Ranger in my cart for $59 at Tree Fort.


----------



## Guest (Feb 10, 2017)

corny's gone off folks, hide yer CC cuz he's coming after it.


----------



## Zowie (Aug 3, 2013)

chrisx said:


> Is anybody running a half plus + ? Like a 26 x 2.3 on the back and a 26 x 2.8 on the front? Is that working out for you?
> 
> It is not a gooffey thought, no. That is how much clearance there is.


Has worked well for over a decade... probably sucks now though.


----------



## Cornfield (Apr 15, 2012)

So I went ahead and ordered the Flows and a 2.8 light/fast Ranger. I was planning on using the ranger up front and my VTF in back. 

Should I have gotten the light/sticky?


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

Shredman69 said:


> They don't specify if those are internal or external measurements either. Not a very informative article. I did ask in the comments though.





Cornfield said:


> So I went ahead and ordered the Flows and a 2.8 light/fast Ranger. I was planning on using the ranger up front and my VTF in back.
> 
> Should I have gotten the light/sticky?


I heard you are light and sticky! :ihih:


----------



## Cornfield (Apr 15, 2012)

I'm asking a serious question here! There's a time for goofin off, and this isn't the time. :ciappa:

Do I have to go back and read this thread till I find the answer?

I just called Tree Fort, they said the difference between the light/fast and the light/gripy is the compound. So I'm good, I was just thinking the high grip one had bigger knobbies.


----------



## Ofroad'bent (Jul 10, 2010)

Rode in soft wet snow today and the new rim works nicely at 12 psi with the Ranger. 
:thumbsup:


Ofroad'bent said:


> Bah- 4 days later and the light/fast Ranger is flat again. No biggie to re-pump with the ghetto- blaster, but it would be nice if it held air better. I'll dump in some more Stans...
> 
> Anyone else have this issue with the Ranger 2.8 L/F?


----------



## Shredman69 (Apr 1, 2007)

Cornfield said:


> I'm asking a serious question here! There's a time for goofin off, and this isn't the time. :ciappa:
> 
> Do I have to go back and read this thread till I find the answer?
> 
> I just called Tree Fort, they said the difference between the light/fast and the light/gripy is the compound. So I'm good, I was just thinking the high grip one had bigger knobbies.


Nah, just softer grippier knobs. That's what I put on the front. Light fast on the back for better wear and faster rolling.


----------



## Cornfield (Apr 15, 2012)

Shredman69 said:


> Nah, just softer grippier knobs. That's what I put on the front. Light fast on the back for better wear and faster rolling.


Yeah, I don't know where I got that goofy idea about bigger knobs. Maybe in a dream?

The guys at Tree Fort were really cool when I called. Just wish I knew more details about my order. Hopefully I'll get an email today.


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

Corny, I went with the softer compound on both ends cause i prefer the traction improvement. Really no difference in tread depth or pattern between em, just compound. 50a vs. 70a


----------



## Cornfield (Apr 15, 2012)

BansheeRune said:


> Corny, I went with the softer compound on both ends cause i prefer the traction improvement. Really no difference in tread depth or pattern between em, just compound. 50a vs. 70a


Would you still use the same if you lived in AZ with all the decomposed granite? I'm hoping to be heading west at some point in the near future. I'm also hoping to make more trips up to Switchgrass this year. That's mostly hardpack and loose sandy stuff.


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

Cornfield said:


> Would you still use the same if you lived in AZ with all the decomposed granite? I'm hoping to be heading west at some point in the near future. I'm also hoping to make more trips up to Switchgrass this year. That's mostly hardpack and loose sandy stuff.


Absolutely! I call it approach shoes for bikes. I'm not concerned about going through 2-3 pair of tires a year as opposed to 1 pair and sacrificing performance. My Rocket Ron's on Sarge showed no appreciable wear from the 2 week vacation. I rode 4 hours a day, every day. The Ranger's have a similar durometer. Ranger's are very reasonably priced, as opposed to the Schwalbe offering. If the Ranger was available at the time, Sarge would be wearing a pair too. I bought a pair of 26x3.0 lite n sticky for the SixPack and they are very well made.


----------



## Zach_Rides (Feb 7, 2017)

Cornfield said:


> Would you still use the same if you lived in AZ with all the decomposed granite? I'm hoping to be heading west at some point in the near future. I'm also hoping to make more trips up to Switchgrass this year. That's mostly hardpack and loose sandy stuff.


I sold my devinci to someone In Arizona with the tough fast ranger 2.8


----------



## Guest (Feb 13, 2017)

Cornfield said:


> I'm asking a serious question here! There's a time for goofin off, and this isn't the time. :ciappa:





BansheeRune said:


> Corny, I went with the softer compound on both ends cause i prefer the traction improvement. Really no difference in tread depth or pattern between em, just compound. 50a vs. 70a


now stop goofin off will ya!!


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

Not gonna happen, nvphatty, just sayin!!


----------



## Carl Mega (Jan 17, 2004)

BansheeRune said:


> Absolutely! I call it approach shoes for bikes.


I have the fast/toughs. Now that I have a sense of those, I'd for sure be considering grip/light front and probably a fast/light rear. The toughs have flat protection in spades - but leaves you wanting for suppleness, less weight and better front grip. If the 'lights' don't flat regularly - I could see this combo being a good option for some ppl.


----------



## Guest (Feb 13, 2017)

BansheeRune said:


> Not gonna happen, nvphatty, just sayin!!


ppffftt phooey!!


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

Carl Mega said:


> I have the fast/toughs. Now that I have a sense of those, I'd for sure be considering grip/light front and probably a fast/light rear. The toughs have flat protection in spades - but leaves you wanting for suppleness, less weight and better front grip. If the 'lights' don't flat regularly - I could see this combo being a good option for some ppl.


I've had one flat in the last 4 years, I'll go for the approach shoes on both feet! I'm not willing to give up performance. Rangers are cheap and readily available.


----------



## Cornfield (Apr 15, 2012)

BansheeRune said:


> Absolutely! I call it approach shoes for bikes. I'm not concerned about going through 2-3 pair of tires a year as opposed to 1 pair and sacrificing performance. My Rocket Ron's on Sarge showed no appreciable wear from the 2 week vacation. I rode 4 hours a day, every day. The Ranger's have a similar durometer. Ranger's are very reasonably priced, as opposed to the Schwalbe offering. If the Ranger was available at the time, Sarge would be wearing a pair too. I bought a pair of 26x3.0 lite n sticky for the SixPack and they are very well made.


I've always went with the single compound tires and have been fine, and thrifty! If I try a Minion it might be the 3C variety to save a few grams.

I has tracking numbers!!! Now I can track my packages. :winker:


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

Yay!! Bike shyt at Cornfields place...

Maxxis is all about multi compound tires. 
I'll be pleased with 50a and 42a for the dirt life my bikes lead.

Let us know how it works with those new tires.


----------



## Shredman69 (Apr 1, 2007)

Carl Mega said:


> I have the fast/toughs. Now that I have a sense of those, I'd for sure be considering grip/light front and probably a fast/light rear. The toughs have flat protection in spades - but leaves you wanting for suppleness, less weight and better front grip. If the 'lights' don't flat regularly - I could see this combo being a good option for some ppl.


The 3.0 light grippy front/2.8 light fast rear is a great combo. I would rather have the back break traction before the front, for obvious reasons. And the light fast in the rear,,, rolls faster and wears better. For me, It's not a money thing, it's a performance thing.


----------



## 06HokieMTB (Apr 25, 2011)

You guys trust the 3.0 Ranger in the front?

Seems to me the 2.75" (2.8") Dirt Wizard is a much better front tire

(Or DHF or HR2)


----------



## Shredman69 (Apr 1, 2007)

06HokieMTB said:


> You guys trust the 3.0 Ranger in the front?
> 
> Seems to me the 2.75" (2.8") Dirt Wizard is a much better front tire
> 
> (Or DHF or HR2)


I have both. Tried both, and although the Dirt Wizard has bigger knobs, the WTB holds a line better in turns, especially hard pack or loose over hard. I have had some scary moments when my front Dirt Wizard washed out on hard pack at speed, but it would usually hook back up and I would save it. I may have sharted a few times though. I still like the Dirt Wizards, but I like the WTB's a little more. I am looking forward to trying the Maxxis when they become available though.


----------



## Cornfield (Apr 15, 2012)

BansheeRune said:


> Yay!! Bike shyt at Cornfields place...
> 
> Maxxis is all about multi compound tires.
> I'll be pleased with 50a and 42a for the dirt life my bikes lead.
> ...


You know I will, but it might be a while, unless I throw the Ranger on my 19i rim for a spin. I'm currently designing a truing stand in the wheels and tires forum.


----------



## Nubcakes (Jan 12, 2017)

This spring I've been thinking of trying out a 26+ size on my fatbike, For the past few years I've ran 45Nrth Dillinger 4(s) in the winter and Husker Du(s) whenever there isn't snow or ice. On marge lite rims both this tires measure about 3.6 inches from knob to knob.

I've been eye balling the 3.0 Knard, 3.0 Ranger tough/fast, and 3.0 T-fatty. Anyone have recommendations on which would be ideal?

I've seen pictures and heard accounts of how the 3.0 Knard handles on marge lites (here: http://forums.mtbr.com/fat-bikes/26-x-3-knards-893188-3.html ) but I've not heard any accounts of how the other two tires work out.


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

Ranger or T-Fatty,?


----------



## Nubcakes (Jan 12, 2017)

Aye, I have not seen any accounts of how they work on 60+ mm rims.


----------



## Shredman69 (Apr 1, 2007)

Nubcakes said:


> Aye, I have not seen any accounts of how they work on 60+ mm rims.


I would go with the 3.0 Ranger in whatever light compound u want.


----------



## Zach_Rides (Feb 7, 2017)

Cornfield said:


> You know I will, but it might be a while, unless I throw the Ranger on my 19i rim for a spin. I'm currently designing a truing stand in the wheels and tires forum.


When's your parts coming? I don't remeber the exact measure height of the 2.8 ranger on flows but I think it was like 27 or 27.25, I would be interested to know if you get the same, and to see how much bb drop you will have


----------



## Carl Mega (Jan 17, 2004)

For those interested, the latest bike mag did a 1 page review of the 26+ Jamis DragonSlayer. Decent looking platform...and favorable review. The reviewer made this comment tho "I can't think of 1 think 26+ does better than 27.5+ but who cares cause it's fun"... lol... In Apples to Apples comparison w/ Jamis 27.5+ version of same bike there's 10mm chainstay difference - if you can't find something better about that, you're doing it wrong. Sheeeeet my 26+ is even 10mm shorter than Jamis' 26+ so I have extra steeze.


----------



## Cornfield (Apr 15, 2012)

Zach_Rides said:


> When's your parts coming? I don't remeber the exact measure height of the 2.8 ranger on flows but I think it was like 27 or 27.25, I would be interested to know if you get the same, and to see how much bb drop you will have


Soon. It should be in the 27.25 zone. That's what my 3.0 VTF was.

*Arrgh! My package has been delayed!


----------



## Zach_Rides (Feb 7, 2017)

Cornfield said:


> Soon. It should be in the 27.25 zone. That's what my 3.0 VTF was.
> 
> *Arrgh! My package has been delayed!


so i just mounted up some 27.5 wheels on the process, im selling it.... anyway im thinking of a trance, should i pull the trigger on the 26+ parts??


----------



## Zowie (Aug 3, 2013)

Carl Mega said:


> For those interested, the latest bike mag did a 1 page review of the 26+ Jamis DragonSlayer. Decent looking platform...and favorable review. The reviewer made this comment tho "I can't think of 1 think 26+ does better than 27.5+ but who cares cause it's fun"... lol... In Apples to Apples comparison w/ Jamis 27.5+ version of same bike there's 10mm chainstay difference - if you can't find something better about that, you're doing it wrong. Sheeeeet my 26+ is even 10mm shorter than Jamis' 26+ so I have extra steeze.


Yep nothing better about it, no one cares about lighter. :lol:

It does strike me as rather odd that the current dialogue is suggesting everyone wants the MTB equivalent of a seventies boat-car.


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

Perhaps those peeps should steer clear of + and fatbikes.


----------



## Zowie (Aug 3, 2013)

BansheeRune said:


> Perhaps those peeps should steer clear of + and fatbikes.


Swing, and a miss.


----------



## Shredman69 (Apr 1, 2007)

Carl Mega said:


> For those interested, the latest bike mag did a 1 page review of the 26+ Jamis DragonSlayer. Decent looking platform...and favorable review. The reviewer made this comment tho "I can't think of 1 think 26+ does better than 27.5+ but who cares cause it's fun"... lol... In Apples to Apples comparison w/ Jamis 27.5+ version of same bike there's 10mm chainstay difference - if you can't find something better about that, you're doing it wrong. Sheeeeet my 26+ is even 10mm shorter than Jamis' 26+ so I have extra steeze.


That's the reviewers pov, but I'd say the 26+ is better for shorter riders, it's lighter and handles quicker, just like any other small wheel vs big wheel. 27.5+, just like 29 is just too big for me.


----------



## Zach_Rides (Feb 7, 2017)

Ok guys, after more thinking i have a great deciding factor in what wheelsize to choose. I hear most guys with a 29er frame wont convert to a 27.5+ because it results in around 8mm (5/16" depending on tires) bb drop and thats a big deal, so for 27.5+ most are seeking a true 27.5+ frame or sticking with a regular set of 27.5 wheels, there also is the option to raise your fork 10mm to compensate for the lower bb. So if a 27.5x3.0 with a 38mm rim is around 28 3/4" (unless your rim is narrower), and a 29x2.3 is 29.1339" then your 27.5+ OD will be 0.3839" less than a 29x2.3" (29.1339") which results in a loss of 0.19195" (around 5mm) bb height, so to compensate for this you can either go with a shorter crank arm, or raise your fork, or stick with a regular 27.5 wheelset. Up above i stated that most people are losing around 8mm bb height but keep in mind that no tire is the same height, and rim width has a lot to do with your overall diameter(OD) of your wheel. Now for the 26+ in a 27.5 frame. This is why more people should convert their 27.5 frames to 26+ instead of a 29er frame to 27.5+. First 26+ can be built way lighter than a 27.5+ and they are so much more manueverable and plus bikes in general get close to 20% more traction, second a 27.5x2.3" on average has a OD of 27.7559" and a 26x3.0 with i35 rims should be around 27.6" (considering my 26x2.8 rangers on i29 rims was around 27.25" and a 26x2.4 ardent on a i25 rim is 27.2") which then the OD will only be 0.1559" less than factory geometry, resulting in a 1.97mm bb drop. You may be thinking no way, but hear me out, some people with 26x2.5" are claiming the same OD as most 27.5x2.3 wheels, also a 26" rim measures 559mm(22.0079") , a 27.5 rim measures 584mm (22.9921"), and a 29er rim measures 622mm (24.4882") this explains why a 26+ is pretty much a true 27.5x2.3" OD, and a 27.5+ is 0.3839" smaller than a 29x2.3 wheelset. To sum it all up, a 26" rim is 0.9842" (24.9mm) smaller than a 27.5 rim, where a 27.5 rim is 1.4961"(38mm) smaller than a 29er rim. :thumbsup: So if your looking to go to a plus wheelset and you dont want a true 27.5+ frame, then build a 26+ wheelset for your 27.5 frame to keep the geometry fairly close to stock.


----------



## Shredman69 (Apr 1, 2007)

Zach_Rides said:


> Ok guys, after more thinking i have a great deciding factor in what wheelsize to choose. I hear most guys with a 29er frame wont convert to a 27.5+ because it results in around 8mm (5/16" depending on tires) bb drop and thats a big deal, so for 27.5+ most are seeking a true 27.5+ frame or sticking with a regular set of 27.5 wheels, there also is the option to raise your fork 10mm to compensate for the lower bb. So if a 27.5x3.0 with a 38mm rim is around 28 3/4" (unless your rim is narrower), and a 29x2.3 is 29.1339" then your 27.5+ OD will be 0.3839" less than a 29x2.3" (29.1339") which results in a loss of 0.19195" (around 5mm) bb height, so to compensate for this you can either go with a shorter crank arm, or raise your fork, or stick with a regular 27.5 wheelset. Up above i stated that most people are losing around 8mm bb height but keep in mind that no tire is the same height, and rim width has a lot to do with your overall diameter(OD) of your wheel. Now for the 26+ in a 27.5 frame. This is why more people should convert their 27.5 frames to 26+ instead of a 29er frame to 27.5+. First 26+ can be built way lighter than a 27.5+ and they are so much more manueverable and plus bikes in general get close to 20% more traction, second a 27.5x2.3" on average has a OD of 27.7559" and a 26x3.0 with i35 rims should be around 27.6" (considering my 26x2.8 rangers on i29 rims was around 27.25" and a 26x2.4 ardent on a i25 rim is 27.2") which then the OD will only be 0.1559" less than factory geometry, resulting in a 1.97mm bb drop. You may be thinking no way, but hear me out, some people with 26x2.5" are claiming the same OD as most 27.5x2.3 wheels, also a 26" rim measures 559mm(22.0079") , a 27.5 rim measures 584mm (22.9921"), and a 29er rim measures 622mm (24.4882") this explains why a 26+ is pretty much a true 27.5x2.3" OD, and a 27.5+ is 0.3839" smaller than a 29x2.3 wheelset. To sum it all up, a 26" rim is 0.9842" (24.9mm) smaller than a 27.5 rim, where a 27.5 rim is 1.4961"(38mm) smaller than a 29er rim. :thumbsup: So if your looking to go to a plus wheelset and you dont want a true 27.5+ frame, then build a 26+ wheelset for your 27.5 frame to keep the geometry fairly close to stock.


Well said. That's what I've been saying all along. Hopefully the manufacturers will realize this and start marketing it more. I'd like a better variety of tires to choose from.


----------



## Nubcakes (Jan 12, 2017)

Not exactly a 26+ but kinda?

So a friend had some old 26x2.35 tires he was going to toss out since they were old and worn out and I thought: Hey, I wonder how they'd fit on my marge lites? I've seen a couple posts around the forums of people claiming they've used 2.35s on 65mm rims but I've never seen any pictures. My friend laughed at the idea since he's never used rims wider than 25mm.

So, I mounted them up and inflated them to 26ish PSI. They are definitely a lot twitchy-er than Husker Du or Dillinger 4s which are both 26x4.0 but measure 3.61 on Marge Lites. These Kendas measure 2.65 from outer casing to outer casing but only 2.35 from knob to knob! I feel like I am dangerously close to bringing "hellaflush" to my fatbike! Anyway, with the Kendas on, it is also easier to pedal and turn, but it the steering is super light now.

I should note that I've only ridden my fat bike for 4 years now. I haven't been on a regular MTB bike since the 90s

If it drys out enough this weekend I'll try it on some singletrack. On wet grass and a dirt road my bike feels more agile but looses grip faster than my fat bike tires. Granted these Kenda tires have been ridden hard for years before sitting in someone's attic for 5+ years so they probably DON'T represent the grip you'd get with newer tires that have fresh tread.

Original setup:
https://i.imgur.com/nh2IRK8.jpg

2.35 setup:
https://i.imgur.com/wW6bXO7.jpg

2.35 top view:
https://i.imgur.com/ZGyt1X8.jpg

2.35 side view:
https://i.imgur.com/YSfvy3Z.jpg

2.35 diagonal view:
https://i.imgur.com/BN6zr4L.jpg


----------



## levity (Oct 31, 2011)

Not able to see the images on the links you provide, but it sure seems like a 2.35" tire on a rim with an inner width of 60mm would have an odd flat profile. It would likely cause the handling to be bizarre and would also expose the sidewalls to damage. Guess you'll find out...

Did you measure how much the bottom bracket dropped going from a 4.0 to a 2.35" tire? Low may improve stability, but at the cost of major pedal strikes.


----------



## Cornfield (Apr 15, 2012)

imgur doesn't work on mtbr anymore, but you can usually right click > view image.

*Or right click > open link in new tab (in Firefox, don't know about other browsers)


----------



## phreeky (Sep 25, 2015)

Converting 27.5 to 26+ certainly has merit in terms of BB drop compared to converting 29ers to 27.5+, however it still brings with it one of the same problems - it's not all about wheel diameter, a lot of people are limited to tyre size due to width between the chainstays (and the fork arch unless they swap that out).

I've now moved onto running the biggest tyres I can get away with on my 27.5 bike, which is 27.5x2.6. On the rear this is definitely limited by chainstay clearance, not the diameter, so just like a lot of other 27.5 bikes you're better off just running the widest 27.5 tyre you can.

edit: OK looking at those photos, those are really square so leaning the bike wouldn't feel nice, however if you're pinning in straight through some stuff without sharp things to cut the sidewalls then it might work OK. It's clear that the BB has dropped quite a bit too.


----------



## levity (Oct 31, 2011)

Cornfield said:


> imgur doesn't work on mtbr anymore, but you can usually right click > view image...


Thanks, Corny. Ended up just pasting the address into a new window on my Mac.

OK, the skinny tires on a fat rim don't look that bad, but the flat, almost square, profile is worrisome. Seems like the front would steer like a car and you'd loose traction when leaned over (just when you need it most). The wheel rim is also exposed.

I think even a 3.0" tire would be too narrow on a i60 rim, but you could give one (like the WTB Ranger) a shot.

The Bontrager Hodag seems a more reasonable step down. It's listed at 3.8" wide but is supposed to measure closer to 3.5".


----------



## Nubcakes (Jan 12, 2017)

Admittedly, I did not measure anything. Using 26x2.35 tires on 65mm rims was a spur of the moment decision when I saw my friend tossing the tires out. I definitely get pedal strikes easier if I lean too much just cruising around the dirt road I live on or on my lawn. 

This configuration also washes out really fast and easy if I lean too much. Still, I'll give the tires at least 1 outing at a trail to see how they handle. 

I think 3.0 tires will be fine on 65mm rims given that 2.35 appears to be usable.


----------



## Zach_Rides (Feb 7, 2017)

phreeky said:


> Converting 27.5 to 26+ certainly has merit in terms of BB drop compared to converting 29ers to 27.5+, however it still brings with it one of the same problems - it's not all about wheel diameter, a lot of people are limited to tyre size due to width between the chainstays (and the fork arch unless they swap that out).
> 
> I've now moved onto running the biggest tyres I can get away with on my 27.5 bike, which is 27.5x2.6. On the rear this is definitely limited by chainstay clearance, not the diameter, so just like a lot of other 27.5 bikes you're better off just running the widest 27.5 tyre you can.
> 
> edit: OK looking at those photos, those are really square so leaning the bike wouldn't feel nice, however if you're pinning in straight through some stuff without sharp things to cut the sidewalls then it might work OK. It's clear that the BB has dropped quite a bit too.


Right, but we are talking about "plus bikes" a 2.8 will easily fit in a 27.5 frame, 3.0 fit in "most" 27.5 frame but not all, and besides the plus bike market is aiming more towards 2.6 and 2.8 because they are lighter and can be built stronger without weighing to much compared to a 3.0, they are still very maneuverable and the performance compared to a 3.0 traction wise is almost identical. 3.0 doesn't offer much advantage of a 2.8


----------



## levity (Oct 31, 2011)

Zach_Rides said:


> ... 2.8 ... performance compared to a 3.0 traction wise is almost identical. 3.0 doesn't offer much advantage of a 2.8


My experience is that the two sizes feel and ride quite differently. A 3.0 tire of the same type will have significantly more traction than a 2.8 due to the larger footprint and the ability to run slightly lower pressures . It will also provide more cushion due to the 15% greater volume (increases with the square of the radius).

I like both sizes and use them each for specific types of riding. 2.8 tires are lighter and more agile/quicker and are great on certain trails, whereas 3.0 tires provide more grip and "suspension" and slightly better roll-over and a higher bottom bracket which help in certain conditions.


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

Levity, the only pair of 2.8's I even have on my radar are the new Schwalbe G-One's for street session. Otherwise, my 3.0's offer up plenty of agility as well as traction. I get trialsy on nearly every ride and the 3.0's work plenty good, Charlie!


----------



## levity (Oct 31, 2011)

BansheeRune said:


> Levity, the only pair of 2.8's I even have on my radar are the new Schwalbe G-One's for street session. Otherwise, my 3.0's offer up plenty of agility as well as traction. I get trialsy on nearly every ride and the 3.0's work plenty good, Charlie!


I think he was talking about tires for 26" wheels. The WTB Ranger comes in 2.8 and 3.0. The 2.8 should be more agile, the 3.0 should offer more traction and "trialsy" cushion.


----------



## chrisx (Mar 4, 2009)

BansheeRune said:


> Levity, the only pair of 2.8's I even have on my radar are the new Schwalbe G-One's for street session. Otherwise, my 3.0's offer up plenty of agility as well as traction. I get trialsy on nearly every ride and the 3.0's work plenty good, Charlie!


https://www.schwalbe.com/en/offroad-reader/schwalbe-g-one-allround.html

got anything in a 26?

Unexpected, I just today noticed my 95 Mongoose Alta has enough fork clearance for a 3 inch tire. The height could be close, but it is wide enough. I pulled it out, blew the dust of, so I could go to a mardi gras celebration without risking a newer bike to theft and beer guys. we forget how comfortable those old bikes are.


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

levity said:


> I think he was talking about tires for 26" wheels. The WTB Ranger comes in 2.8 and 3.0. The 2.8 should be more agile, the 3.0 should offer more traction and "trialsy" cushion.





chrisx said:


> https://www.schwalbe.com/en/offroad-reader/schwalbe-g-one-allround.html
> 
> got anything in a 26?
> 
> Unexpected, I just today noticed my 95 Mongoose Alta has enough fork clearance for a 3 inch tire. The height could be close, but it is wide enough. I pulled it out, blew the dust of, so I could go to a mardi gras celebration without risking a newer bike to theft and beer guys. we forget how comfortable those old bikes are.


I have emailed Schwalbe about the G-One in 26 as well as 3.0. They are actually considering both options, time will tell on that tho.








Old pic now sportin Ranger 3.0's


----------



## andrepsz (Jan 28, 2013)

I'm selling a WTB Ranger 2.8 TCS fast rolling light on eBay, look under my signature here. Expires on 1 day and about 18hours


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chelboed (Jul 29, 2005)

This thread size is intimidating, so I'm going to just ask a Question.

I'm riding a 26x2.35 2005 Jamis Komodo. All I've ever wanted for that bike is to run light 2.5'ish rear tires. Alas they'll never clear...but I love the geometry.

I get the corporate discount via DBR and the Syncr Pro looks to be a very similar reach, stack, and feel. It comes with 27.5x2.35.

Do you think this bike is a good candidate for 26+ at least in the rear? Thought about running the 27.5 up front, but 26x3 or 2.8 in the rear for a little more cush over the chop and climbing traction.


----------



## Cornfield (Apr 15, 2012)




----------



## Cornfield (Apr 15, 2012)




----------



## Nubcakes (Jan 12, 2017)

I wonder how close the T-Fatty is to the Trax Fatty. I know the T-fatty is based off the other.


----------



## Cornfield (Apr 15, 2012)

Nubcakes said:


> I wonder how close the T-Fatty is to the Trax Fatty. I know the T-fatty is based off the other.


I thought they just changed the name. I don't think they'd go through the trouble of making a new mold, but I could be wrong.


----------



## Nubcakes (Jan 12, 2017)

I am pretty sure I saw 27 TPI and 120 TPI versions of the Trax fatty and it came in 2.something, 3.0 and 3.25(which I almost went with for 27+ size). 

The T-Fatty only comes in 72 TPI and 3.0. 

Ah well, I am off to test my abomination of 2.35s on 65 rims. If I don't reply back in 6 hours, I probably had an accident! TALLY HO!


----------



## Guest (Feb 19, 2017)

Nubcakes said:


> Ah well, I am off to test my abomination of 2.35s on 65 rims. If I don't reply back in 6 hours, I probably had an accident! TALLY HO!


that's literally a stretch and hope you return home safely.


----------



## Nubcakes (Jan 12, 2017)

nvphatty said:


> that's literally a stretch and hope you return home safely.


I see what you did there!

Moving on, So I did roughly 12-ish miles across Dry, moist, and muddy trails split pretty equally and the sections of them spanned maybe 50 feet at a time before switching to another condition. The trail has lots of turns, with around 1/3 of them being tight, going down and uphill with few flat areas. In the summer this trail is mostly hardpack with about a dozen rocky sections which span maybe 4 to 8 feet. I performed the same trail on the same conditions back on Tuesday with my studded Dillinger 4s(Gave my husker dus to a friend) which, as a reminder, measured 3.6 inches from knob to knob on the same rims.

On tuesday, I ran the dillingers at 16 PSI.
Today, I ran the nevegals at 24 PSI. I felt they needed more PSI since their volume is less.

On the dry sections these old 2.35 nevegals were noticeably easier to pedal than the dillingers. I picked up speed faster on the downhill and they cornered faster too. However, they lost grip fast and abruptly if I leaned my body and the bike too much while going around a turn fast. If I leaned my body into the turn but leaned the bike outward(away from the turn) I didn't loose grip as easily. I would say I am faster on the dry sections with the nevegals.

sample pic of the dry sections:
Imgur: The most awesome images on the Internet

On the moist sections the nevegals were about the same as the dillingers, maybe a touch harder to pedal. They picked up speed at the same rate and grip was less but I only really noticed it if I leaned into a turn while taking a turn really hard and started to slip. The slipping was much less abrupt and there was signs of it compared to the dry sections handling. I would say in moist dirt/mud/clay sections I was slightly slower on the nevegals compared to the dillingers. On straights it was about the same but on turns I couldn't push it as hard.

sample pic of the moist sections:
Imgur: The most awesome images on the Internet

On the muddy sections... Oh boy, this almost ruined my day... On the muddy sections the rolling resistance was absolutely horrible on the nevegals. I found myself struggling to just keep moving much of time. Going uphill was dreadful. Normally on the Dillingers on this trail, I NEVER have to get off my bike and walk it unless I hit something or get caught off balance. On the nevegals any muddy hillclimp was a walker if I didnt have serious momentum. On the dillingers if I came to a near stop on a muddy hill and I spun the tires; the bike would still move maybe half the distance I would have rolled if there was no slippage, thus allowing me to slip-climb up even the worst of hills. On the nevegals, once I started slipping I always ended up spinning the wheel freely with virtually no forward movement, thus coming to a grinding halt and having to walk the section.

Muddy turns on the nevegals were sketchy as hell with the bike washing out very VERY easily and very quickly without any warning. If I started to slide on the dillingers there was plenty of warning and when they did slide it was easy to the control just by shifting my body. Any fast downhill section in the mud were walkers after the first one had me loose control and bail. The front just abruptly started to slide off the trail and trying to correct this just sped up the wash out.

In the mud? Never again on the nevegals. I've never got off my bike so many times on ANY trail since I first back into mtb.

sample pic of the muddy sections:
Imgur: The most awesome images on the Internet

Trying to go uphill in the mud? NOPE!:
Imgur: The most awesome images on the Internet

Wipe out on the first fast downhill section in the mud;
Imgur: The most awesome images on the Internet

Some other things to note; Rocks and general handling. On rocks the nevegals actually gripped better than dillingers, BUT the rocks seemed to try to jerk the handlebars around far more than the dillingers. In general the bike felt more agile but rigid and rough on the nevegals.

*Concluding thoughts?*
If I was only going to ride dry hardpacked dirt, pavement, or areas with lots of rock gardens the 2.35 nevegals would be a serious choice on the margelites. However, even on moist earth the nevegals started to give up easy on hard turns and if there is any mud? Forget it! Since I ride across hardpack and mud/sand frequently; I don't think I'll consider getting any new dedicated 2.35'' tires.

The knob to knob width difference between the nevegals and the dillingers is 1.25 inches on marge lites. This puts the middle ground at 2.975 inches. I think such a size (Plus size tires) might be a good compromise between the two. I'll sleep on that!

EDIT:
I should also state that is was a pretty screwy comparison. The Nevegals I have are probably 10+ years old, beat to hell, and stored in less than ideal conditions. The Dillinger 4s I have are 1 year old, only seen use in the colder months and have metal studs. I would imagine new Nevegals or equivalent tires would probably perform better, but I do not think the difference would be enough to change the mud results.


----------



## joecx (Aug 17, 2013)

Nubcakes said:


> I see what you did there!
> 
> Moving on, So I did roughly 12-ish miles across Dry, moist, and muddy trails split pretty equally and the sections of them spanned maybe 50 feet at a time before switching to another condition. The trail has lots of turns, with around 1/3 of them being tight, going down and uphill with few flat areas. In the summer this trail is mostly hardpack with about a dozen rocky sections which span maybe 4 to 8 feet. I performed the same trail on the same conditions back on Tuesday with my studded Dillinger 4s(Gave my husker dus to a friend) which, as a reminder, measured 3.6 inches from knob to knob on the same rims.
> 
> ...


Why are you doing this?


----------



## Carl Mega (Jan 17, 2004)

Nubcakes said:


> ..
> On tuesday, I ran the dillingers at 16 PSI.
> Today, I ran the nevegals at 24 PSI. I felt they needed more PSI since their volume is less.
> ..
> gardens the 2.35 nevegals would be a serious choice on the margelites. However, even on moist earth the nevegals started to give up easy on hard turns and if there is any mud? Forget it! Since I ride across hardpack and mud/sand frequently; I don't think I'll consider getting any new dedicated 2.35'' tires.


If it makes any difference, I ran 2.5 Stick-E Nevegal Pros 60 TPI on Rabbit Holes. I consider it a failed experiment. Tire shape wasn't bad and, in some terrain the performance was acceptable even good. But, super slow rolling - like real noticable effort...but the killer for me was I couldn't keep air in them. So many flats. In their new old stock defence, they are not a tubeless tire.

I have another "plus light" experiment brewing that I hope will turn out better. 2.6" before it was cool.


----------



## Nubcakes (Jan 12, 2017)

joecx said:


> Why are you doing this?


Because no one else posted their actual experience with 2.35s on fatbike rims? Someone else will probably search for it like I did when considering using Plus sized tires on a fatbike.

I imagine that 2.35s on 65mm rims has similar physical dimensions when compared to to a Plus size tire on a rim size that Plus sized tires were intended to be on. However, I wonder how well this configuration actually compares to a Plus sized tires.

You can speculate all you want, but without actually TRYING something like this you'll never know for sure how well(or poorly) it works.



Carl Mega said:


> If it makes any difference, I ran 2.5 Stick-E Nevegal Pros 60 TPI on Rabbit Holes. I consider it a failed experiment. Tire shape wasn't bad and, in some terrain the performance was acceptable even good. But, super slow rolling - like real noticable effort...but the killer for me was I couldn't keep air in them. So many flats. In their new old stock defence, they are not a tubeless tire.
> 
> I have another "plus light" experiment brewing that I hope will turn out better. 2.6" before it was cool.


Hmmm so the Nevegals don't exactly have low rolling resistence. I use Continental 2.5 tubes and I have not had a flat since I went through a construction site so I can't really say I noticed any problems. Lemme know how that 2.6 experiment turns out ^^/


----------



## Guest (Feb 20, 2017)

Nubcakes said:


> Because no one else posted their actual experience with 2.35s on fatbike rims? Someone else will probably search for it like I did when considering using Plus sized tires on a fatbike.
> 
> I imagine that 2.35s on 65mm rims has similar physical dimensions when compared to to a Plus size tire on a rim size that Plus sized tires were intended to be on. However, I wonder how well this configuration actually compares to a Plus sized tires.
> 
> You can speculate all you want, but without actually TRYING something like this you'll never know for sure how well(or poorly) it works.


well cakes i give you kudos for the experiment, but that's where it ends. I have serious doubts others will be seeking such an abomination due to knowing with online research, through riding buds, LBS and the like will know for sure how poorly it doesn't work as you yourself learned the hard way...but then sometimes this is the way for a chosen few.


----------



## GSJ1973 (May 8, 2011)

Thinking about a new wheelset using Stans Arch MK3 26" hoops and the new Ranger 2.8" tire. My understanding and based on widths posted earlier in this thread the 2.8" Ranger measures more like a true 2.6" or so. I would prefer not having to go with the Flow MK3 as the weight difference is substantial - trying to avoid the boat anchor rotational weights. Stans Notubes says they should be fine and people are actually going TOO wide on rims (in their as well as Schwalbe's opinion they say)so I am just wondering if anyone here has direct experience before I drop $600. 

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Carl Mega (Jan 17, 2004)

Deleted since I contained alt-facts - all about the EX not MK2 - sorry.


----------



## Shredman69 (Apr 1, 2007)

GSJ1973 said:


> Thinking about a new wheelset using Stans Arch MK3 26" hoops and the new Ranger 2.8" tire. My understanding and based on widths posted earlier in this thread the 2.8" Ranger measures more like a true 2.6" or so. I would prefer not having to go with the Flow MK3 as the weight difference is substantial - trying to avoid the boat anchor rotational weights. Stans Notubes says they should be fine and people are actually going TOO wide on rims (in their as well as Schwalbe's opinion they say)so I am just wondering if anyone here has direct experience before I drop $600.
> 
> Thanks in advance!


If u get the Arch, you can expect the tire to burp and or squirm under u in fast turns or jump landings. I would get a wider rim, with at least 30mm internal, minimum. If u r concerned about weight, get carbon rims. My LB 38's are 420g.


----------



## AllMountin' (Nov 23, 2010)

My Ranger is 2.6 on 47mm rims. You can prolly get away with it, but at what point do you defeat the purpose? The difference between a 2.8 ranger and a 2.4 Ardent is more about tread wrap than volume/width. If you put the 2.8 on that skinny rim, it will round the profile to where that tread wrap is unnecessary. What good are cornering knobs in the middle of your sidewall?


----------



## Cornfield (Apr 15, 2012)

After seeing my 2.8 and 3.0 tires on 29mm internal rims I kinda want to see them on wider rims, like 39mm internal Duallys.


----------



## Woodsy (Aug 15, 2005)

GSJ1973 said:


> Thinking about a new wheelset using Stans Arch MK3 26" hoops and the new Ranger 2.8" tire. My understanding and based on widths posted earlier in this thread the 2.8" Ranger measures more like a true 2.6" or so. I would prefer not having to go with the Flow MK3 as the weight difference is substantial - trying to avoid the boat anchor rotational weights. Stans Notubes says they should be fine and people are actually going TOO wide on rims (in their as well as Schwalbe's opinion they say)so I am just wondering if anyone here has direct experience before I drop $600.
> 
> Thanks in advance!


As you know but to clarify, the new Arch MK3 is 26 mm id.

For frame testing purposes I have been riding my Ranger 2.8 on an old 21 id millimeter rim, and it's doable. But it's not the same experience floatation- and grip- wise as the 2.8 on a 40 mm ID rim that I demoed for a week.

I wouldn't call 460 grams for the flow MK3 boat anchors... But I guess it depends what you're coming from. Maybe they will feel piggish if you're currently on ultralight rims and tires.


----------



## Zach_Rides (Feb 7, 2017)

GSJ1973 said:


> Thinking about a new wheelset using Stans Arch MK3 26" hoops and the new Ranger 2.8" tire. My understanding and based on widths posted earlier in this thread the 2.8" Ranger measures more like a true 2.6" or so. I would prefer not having to go with the Flow MK3 as the weight difference is substantial - trying to avoid the boat anchor rotational weights. Stans Notubes says they should be fine and people are actually going TOO wide on rims (in their as well as Schwalbe's opinion they say)so I am just wondering if anyone here has direct experience before I drop $600.
> 
> Thanks in advance!


If your going with the stans mk3, don't get the arc, get the flow! The arc I think only have a 25mm internal rim and the flow have a 29mm, people have 25mm rims on their Xc bikes! And besides the flows are $70 a piece and only weigh like 440g or so, that's very very light, and the 2.8 ranger rolls fast also so you would t have any issues with "boat anchors"


----------



## Carl Mega (Jan 17, 2004)

Woodsy said:


> As you know but to clarify, the new Arch MK3 is 26 mm id.


Ah didn't know Arch in wide existed... Interesting. I should have parsed OP message better.


----------



## Nubcakes (Jan 12, 2017)

Cornfield said:


> After seeing my 2.8 and 3.0 tires on 29mm internal rims I kinda want to see them on wider rims, like 39mm internal Duallys.


I bit the bullet yesterday and decided to get the tough/fast ranger 3.0s. I'll show them on my Marge lites once they come in ^^/


----------



## Cornfield (Apr 15, 2012)

Nubcakes said:


> I bit the bullet yesterday and decided to get the tough/fast ranger 3.0s. I'll show them on my Marge lites once they come in ^^/


I hope the combo works for you!

For anyone considering Stan's rims and questioning widths, watch this if you haven't seen it: 




If I were going for a full 3" plus setup I'd be seriously considering their Barron and Sentry wheelsets for $450.


----------



## Guest (Feb 21, 2017)

Nubcakes said:


> I bit the bullet yesterday and decided to get the tough/fast ranger 3.0s. I'll show them on my Marge lites once they come in ^^/


look forward to pics.


----------



## andrepsz (Jan 28, 2013)

Ardent 26x2.40 on scrapper i40.

I find the sidewalls borderline too exposed, I'm ok with the thread shape and I don't find it squarish.

I'm preferring this one over the WTB TCS 2.8 fast rolling light because of the higher side knob gripping better on corners.

Only 2.5 and a hair on my digital caliper at 20 psi wish is too much pressure already for that kind of volume.


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## andrepsz (Jan 28, 2013)

Deleted


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

Cornfield said:


> I hope the combo works for you!
> 
> For anyone considering Stan's rims and questioning widths, watch this if you haven't seen it:
> 
> ...


I'd be looking into i40/45 for 3.0...


----------



## Cornfield (Apr 15, 2012)

BansheeRune said:


> I'd be looking into i40/45 for 3.0...


Yeah, you're right, so it'd be the Major with 38mm. I imagine i50 Hugos would work, too.

I'm thinking I should have gone with Duallys.


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

I have the Dually's on my dirt couch and they are very nice. 39mm internal for planty o fatness.


----------



## Zach_Rides (Feb 7, 2017)

Cornfield said:


> Yeah, you're right, so it'd be the Major with 38mm. I imagine i50 Hugos would work, too.
> 
> I'm thinking I should have gone with Duallys.


You have the 3.0 ranger correct? Could you tell me the exact height from the ground to the top of the tire?


----------



## Cornfield (Apr 15, 2012)

Zach_Rides said:


> You have the 3.0 ranger correct? Could you tell me the exact height from the ground to the top of the tire?


2.8 Ranger and 3.0 VTF, see the pics I posted on the previous page. I've got the VTF on and need to get the Ranger on and both seated properly before I do any measuring. I seem to have a hard time getting the beads to pop into place. I don't know if it's because I'm using tubes or what. I tried soapy water the other day and couldn't tell if I got them seated, so I might try Armor-All and a little more pressure.


----------



## Zach_Rides (Feb 7, 2017)

Cornfield said:


> 2.8 Ranger and 3.0 VTF, see the pics I posted on the previous page. I've got the VTF on and need to get the Ranger on and both seated properly before I do any measuring. I seem to have a hard time getting the beads to pop into place. I don't know if it's because I'm using tubes or what. I tried soapy water the other day and couldn't tell if I got them seated, so I might try Armor-All and a little more pressure.


I had to pump mine up until they popped, i thought they were gonna blow!


----------



## Cornfield (Apr 15, 2012)

Zach_Rides said:


> I had to pump mine up until they popped, i thought they were gonna blow!


I can get a lot of pressure in them with a floor pump, wish I could say what psi, my Park pump's gauge never worked. I might go get one of those presta to schrader adapters for the compressor from Harbor Freight, I need to pick up a digi-scale anyway.

Just because I was kinda curious too, as of right now:

26x2.4" Chunky Monkey - 26&5/8"
26x2.8" Ranger - 26&3/4"
26x3.0" VTF - 27&1/4"


----------



## andrepsz (Jan 28, 2013)

Cornfield said:


> 2.8 Ranger and 3.0 VTF, see the pics I posted on the previous page. I've got the VTF on and need to get the Ranger on and both seated properly before I do any measuring. I seem to have a hard time getting the beads to pop into place. I don't know if it's because I'm using tubes or what. I tried soapy water the other day and couldn't tell if I got them seated, so I might try Armor-All and a little more pressure.


Same here. It was I nightmare to install the Ranger, even to take them out it was a 20min project. Switched the a Maxxis Ardent 2.8....installed and uninstalled by hand only.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Carl Mega (Jan 17, 2004)

Not a tire but apparently this is a brandy new offering from Ibis:

Ibis 638 Aluminum Rim ? Ibis Cycles Online Store

"Looking to build a solid 26" or 26" Plus wheelset with some fancy aluminum rims? Well, here you go!
26" rims with a 38mm outer width and 34 inner width.
They are welded 6066 aluminum rims with a proprietary tubeless profile.
A single rim weighs around 500g
These are 32h with an ERD of 534mm and a spoke offset of 5mm.
Buy the same rim to use for front or rear."


----------



## Zach_Rides (Feb 7, 2017)

Cornfield said:


> I can get a lot of pressure in them with a floor pump, wish I could say what psi, my Park pump's gauge never worked. I might go get one of those presta to schrader adapters for the compressor from Harbor Freight, I need to pick up a digi-scale anyway.
> 
> Just because I was kinda curious too, as of right now:
> 
> ...


So the ranger measures almost 27", what are the widths as of now? The 2.8 vs 3.0?


----------



## Zach_Rides (Feb 7, 2017)

andrepsz said:


> Same here. It was I nightmare to install the Ranger, even to take them out it was a 20min project. Switched the a Maxxis Ardent 2.8....installed and uninstalled by hand only.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


27.5x2.8 ardent?


----------



## Zach_Rides (Feb 7, 2017)

Carl Mega said:


> Not a tire but apparently this is a brandy new offering from Ibis:
> 
> Ibis 638 Aluminum Rim ? Ibis Cycles Online Store
> 
> ...


I like it, it's lighter than the wtb asym, but more expensive


----------



## Cornfield (Apr 15, 2012)

Zach_Rides said:


> So the ranger measures almost 27", what are the widths as of now? The 2.8 vs 3.0?


Right around 2.5, with the Ranger being a little over. The diameter of the VTF is substantially larger than the Ranger, tho.


----------



## Zach_Rides (Feb 7, 2017)

Cornfield said:


> Right around 2.5, with the Ranger being a little over. The diameter of the VTF is substantially larger than the Ranger, tho.


I'm wondering if I should get the 2.8 or 3.0 ranger on my i35 rims..?


----------



## Cornfield (Apr 15, 2012)

Zach_Rides said:


> I'm wondering if I should get the 2.8 or 3.0 ranger on my i35 rims..?


You would know better than me since you've already experienced the 2.8/Flow combo. I'm sure a 2.8 would play nice with an i35.

Maybe get a 2.8 and a 3.0 and see what works. Worst case you run the 2.8 out back... or sell it and buy another 3.0.


----------



## Shredman69 (Apr 1, 2007)

Zach_Rides said:


> So the ranger measures almost 27", what are the widths as of now? The 2.8 vs 3.0?


Those measurements are different than mine. My 2.8 ranger is 27.25 tall, (2.65 wide) and my 3.0 is 27.6 tall, (2.9 wide).


----------



## andrepsz (Jan 28, 2013)

Zach_Rides said:


> 27.5x2.8 ardent?


Typo, meant to say 26x2.4! Ardent 2.8 is too good to be true right?


----------



## Woodsy (Aug 15, 2005)

AllMountin' said:


> My Ranger is 2.6 on 47mm rims. You can prolly get away with it, but at what point do you defeat the purpose? The difference between a 2.8 ranger and a 2.4 Ardent is more about tread wrap than volume/width. If you put the 2.8 on that skinny rim, it will round the profile to where that tread wrap is unnecessary. What good are cornering knobs in the middle of your sidewall?


What he said ^^^


----------



## Zach_Rides (Feb 7, 2017)

Shredman69 said:


> Those measurements are different than mine. My 2.8 ranger is 27.25 tall, (2.65 wide) and my 3.0 is 27.6 tall, (2.9 wide).


What rim are you running again? velocity dually?


----------



## Zach_Rides (Feb 7, 2017)

Cornfield said:


> You would know better than me since you've already experienced the 2.8/Flow combo. I'm sure a 2.8 would play nice with an i35.
> 
> Maybe get a 2.8 and a 3.0 and see what works. Worst case you run the 2.8 out back... or sell it and buy another 3.0.


i dont like the way the 3.0 looks on a 27.5+, looks too big for me, that 2.8 looks good on wide rims so im wondering if the asym is wide enough to make the 2.8 ranger look good.


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

Sarge will have to wait til he needs a new pair of tires to try on a pair of Rangers. With Sarge I'll be sticking with 3.0 unless I get my greasy hands on a pair of G-One's for street rippin to piss off pompous arse roadies. As for the dirt couch, the 26x3.0 Ranger is ideal. There is room for a fatter tire on both ends of the dirt couch.


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

AllMountin' said:


> What good are cornering knobs in the middle of your sidewall?


Maybe when you're scraping your bars in the corners.


----------



## Cornfield (Apr 15, 2012)

Zach_Rides said:


> i dont like the way the 3.0 looks on a 27.5+, looks too big for me, that 2.8 looks good on wide rims so im wondering if the asym is wide enough to make the 2.8 ranger look good.


Are you going 26+ or 27.5+?

There's way more wide rim options for 27.5+, like the Easton/Race Face ARC. They go from i24 all the way up to i45.


----------



## patrick2cents (Apr 30, 2010)

Carl Mega said:


> Not a tire but apparently this is a brandy new offering from Ibis:
> 
> Ibis 638 Aluminum Rim ? Ibis Cycles Online Store
> 
> ...


hmmmm... 26+ must be getting ready to go legit if Ibis is building a rim for it. They've never built a 26" rim, even 3 or so years ago when regular 26" bikes still existed in new form.


----------



## AllMountin' (Nov 23, 2010)

Mountain Cycle Shawn said:


> Maybe when you're scraping your bars in the corners.


I can occasionally drag bars in a corner. Unfortunately, what comes next doesn't qualify as cornering.

I'd speculate that in this scenario mentioned, I could still rely on my regular placed knobs biting into the berm that's supporting me?


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

Gotta have those cornering knobs so that when the tire is worn out the edge knobs still have tits on em...


----------



## phreeky (Sep 25, 2015)

There's a certain level of roundness required to the tyre profile that makes sense for cornering, you certainly want knobs on the side that are only touching during off-camber cornering. That's the whole point of a host of tyres such as the Minions - faster centre knobs, a transition gap, and then soft side knobs for cornering.

Of course you can certainly go overboard too, and that's just wasted rubber/weight.

That being said I refuse to run a tyre setup on the rear that has the sidewall wider than the tread, that's a good way of quickly ending a ride with a sidewall cut (for those of us riding on sharp rocks).


----------



## Zach_Rides (Feb 7, 2017)

Cornfield said:


> Are you going 26+ or 27.5+?
> 
> There's way more wide rim options for 27.5+, like the Easton/Race Face ARC. They go from i24 all the way up to i45.


26+


----------



## dayneger (Dec 27, 2015)

chrisx said:


> Is anybody running a half plus + ? Like a 26 x 2.3 on the back and a 26 x 2.8 on the front? Is that working out for you?
> 
> It is not d a gooffey thought, no. That is how much clearance there is.


I have a Ranger 2.8 on the front at 12 psi, which measures at max 2.6" on my Blunt 35 front rim. I have no room in the back so I have a 2.2" tire there at about 22 psi. This combo has actually been working great for me, though I'd go wider in the back in a heartbeat if I had more room. So far the Ranger has handled a wide range of dry to wet conditions very well, with good rolling resistance.


----------



## Shredman69 (Apr 1, 2007)

Zach_Rides said:


> What rim are you running again? velocity dually?


LB38's at the moment. But I have the new LB 46 asym's on the way.


----------



## Carl Mega (Jan 17, 2004)

So I've gone Czech..Sort of. I eluded to trying some NOS 2.6" stuff... I found these at randombikeparts.com:
















Rubena Highlander 26x2.55 Radical Ride Max & ProMax

Both tires are folding... Here are the actual weights:

Racing Pro Max - 777gr
Radical Ride Max - 1030gr

I knew almost nothing about these tires except the claimed size and weights and what I found here:

https://www.pinkbike.com/news/Pinkbike-Product-Picks-july-19-2013.html

Rubena Cycles
(they are now rebranding the bike line: Mitas)

I bought one of each model to experiement and explore - that said, the heavier tire has a much thicker casing and I suspect it'll actually last. The thin "racing" one - I'll put it on front and cross my fingers...

I don't think either tire is tubeless approved but we'll see what happens.

Here's the bad: I was excited about the 2.55 (65mm) size and purported volume (read pink bike's review) but when I mounted it on a Sun MTX33 w/ 26mm ID - only 58mm. Sigh - will it expand over time? Will I see 7mm more on a Rabbit Hole? For reference, this tire is pretty much exactly the same size I get on my DH Magic Mary 2.35.

The tire tread is super nice looking (familar) as is the rubber feel. That that's good.

Bottom line - given the lower volume - this plus light experiment has gone from Hot to Simmer with a chance of just being a back-up tire for my park bike.

Oh - funny- the ProMax tire has probably been sitting in their warehouse from 2013/14 - came with cobwebs.

If you want these tires for whatever reason coupon code FOLDING gives you 10% off. Thick casing ~ $25, Thin Racing casing ~$34 - freeship and then 10% off.


----------



## Zach_Rides (Feb 7, 2017)

So I saw this on pinkbike, anyone else thing they look tiny? They look wide but not very tall, maybe it's the rabbit hole that's throwing me off.

https://m.pinkbike.com/buysell/1909404/

Also I found these on eBay and I had him measure them they are 26" asym i35 with a ranger 3.0 front and a 2.8 rear. He also said he would do $450 shipped! He said they stand 68cm tall and the 2.8 is 70mm wide and the 3.0 is 80mm wide. I have a hard time believing they are the same diameter but 10mm wider on the 3.0?

http://m.ebay.com/itm/WTB-ASYM-i35-26-White-Industries-CLD-Wheelset-Pair-Wheels-MTB-Boost-/192097216588?hash=item2cb9e2e84c%3Ag%3AC64AAOSwo4pYZi%7E5&_trkparms=pageci%253A3d2a7e22-faad-11e6-99fd-74dbd1801de2%257Cparentrq%253A70ecfee815a0a9c558e5f890fffc5116%257Ciid%253A1


----------



## Nubcakes (Jan 12, 2017)

I actually emailed WTB about the ranger 3.0 before I ordered asking for the tire Geometry and if It'd work on a 65mm rim. Their reply:



> We have not tested them on anything above a 45mm rim so I cannot say with certainty or recommend. Though I would suspect that they will mount to either without much issue, the wider rims may prove slightly more difficult to mount/remove the tires.
> 
> The Ranger 3.0 Tire was designed around use with a 45mm internal rim width though you can mount them to rims with internal width of 25mm.
> 
> ...


----------



## chrisx (Mar 4, 2009)

looks like 26 plus is here to stay.
I saw a huffy plus bike today. A teenager rode it to the parade. Looks like they have 26 and 27.5 x 2.8


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

Oh crap! They're mainstream now!


----------



## Nubcakes (Jan 12, 2017)

Well the rangers came on in today, shame I came down with an awful cold this weekend so no serious riding just yet.

I did however mount them and they definitely have a much better profile than the 2.35 nevegals on the margelites.

Imgur: The most awesome images on the Internet

Imgur: The most awesome images on the Internet

The knob to knob width is 2.841 inches. The casing to casing width is 2.847 inches. On pavement and grass these tires seem to roll much quieter and have a noticeably lower rolling resistance compared to the nevegal, Husker Du, and Dillingers. At 20 PSI I think they will do well on the trails around here. The shallow tread kind worries me, but I've seen a lot of people say they work fairly well at 27.5+ so who knows~


----------



## levity (Oct 31, 2011)

Nubby, 

The WTB Rangers are definitely a better choice than the skinny Nevegals.
YMMV, but here's my experience with them:

the good - light, supple, fast rolling

the bad - poor grip, wear quickly

The profile on the wide "Margarita" rims doesn't look bad, but I'd worry that the sidewalls are exposed to cuts.


----------



## ideate (May 28, 2016)

Love my 2.8 Rangers on ex823's.


----------



## Carl Mega (Jan 17, 2004)

ideate said:


> View attachment 1124483


^NS Surge. Inverted Fork. 26+. Nice style.


----------



## Zach_Rides (Feb 7, 2017)

ideate said:


> Love my 2.8 Rangers on ex823's.
> 
> View attachment 1124483
> 
> ...


How wide do they measure from knob to knob?


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

ideate said:


> Love my 2.8 Rangers on ex823's.
> 
> View attachment 1124483
> 
> ...


Aren't those very narrow for a + tire?


----------



## GSJ1973 (May 8, 2011)

Mountain Cycle Shawn said:


> Aren't those very narrow for a + tire?


A 2.8" Ranger measures a true 2.6" or so....so I think it's more at home on this width of a rim rather than a 35-40mm and flattening out the profile - which seems to be the popular trend. Hence why I was asking about an Arch MK3 earlier. I called stans and they said they though 35-40mm rims were too wide for a tire that measures 2.6.


----------



## Cornfield (Apr 15, 2012)

I've got the Flows and wish I had 35-40mm rims for my 2.4" Chunky Monkey up to my 3.0" VTF. My VTF looks like a light bulb.

I haven't even laced them up yet, so that might change after I get some miles on 'em.


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

GSJ1973 said:


> A 2.8" Ranger measures a true 2.6" or so....so I think it's more at home on this width of a rim rather than a 35-40mm and flattening out the profile - which seems to be the popular trend. Hence why I was asking about an Arch MK3 earlier. I called stans and they said they though 35-40mm rims were too wide for a tire that measures 2.6.


These tires were made for a minimum of about 40mm external width. I haven't seen that a rim that wide or even wider flattens the tread out enough to hurt anything. This is the reason wide rims became popular, to get rid of the tire/rim light bulb profile which causes weakness in the sidewalls. These tires are very light for their size. They need to have a rim that keeps the side walls straight. It gives the sidewalls a lot more support and strength, even at very low pressures. You'll have to run very high pressures to get that support back, which totally defeats the purpose of these tires. Let us know how they go, long term.


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

Going any less than 40mm rim with my 3.0's would make em handle no different than a pair of knards, downright predictable that they'll let loose at the most inopportune moment. Narrow rims and fat tires (2.8/3.x) defeats the point and returns us to the mid 90's when we were stuck with 19mm rims and 2.125/2.2. The other issue is typical riding pressure has to be higher with narrow rim/fat tire combo, also negating any traction gain. Deal breaker, you bet!
Are the peeps suggesting to John Q Public actually doing the field of variables with the + setup? Do they ride off the street? 
I'm thinking more so that they are road converts that don't really get the dirt variants present on any given ride.

Perhaps, my trials bike with a 47mm rear combined with a 2.4 has given insight that is not available to peeps that have never set eyes on a seatless bike and sidehopped a 4' ledge and needed all the traction possible without the tire peeling over the side of the rim.


----------



## levity (Oct 31, 2011)

Opinions are like... well, anyway we all have one.

There was a poll in the 6Fattie thread last year about the best rim width for plus tires. 
There were 50 responses, all over the map, with devotees at both ends of the spectrum:

http://forums.mtbr.com/26-27-5-29-p...red-inner-rim-width-mm-3-0-tires-1011162.html

Only you can decide what's best for your bike, terrain, style, type of tire, pressures you run, etc. I've been happy with 31.6mm inner width rims on 27.5" wheels using several 2.8 and 3.0" tires. I tried an i38 rim, but felt that the resulting tire profile was too squared off which made the handling too sluggish for my riding. I prefer the quicker handling and better rolling that comes with a narrower rim (no trials stuff for me!). Too wide a rim also exposes the sidewalls to cuts for the conditions I often encounter.


----------



## Cornfield (Apr 15, 2012)

C'mon Maxxis! Where's the 26x2.8" rubber???

I'm with Levity, I think the 2.8" zone will be where I'll end up.


----------



## Nubcakes (Jan 12, 2017)

levity said:


> Only you can decide what's best for your bike, terrain, style, type of tire, pressures you run, etc.


Pretty much! Granted hearing of other's experiences can help out in making decisions. This is why I toss my experiences out hoping someone else thinking the same things I do will see them.

EDIT:
I still think 3.25 would be the sweetspot for tiresize for riding on all terrain.


----------



## Guest (Mar 4, 2017)

Cornfield said:


> I'm with Levity, I think the 2.8" zone will be where I'll end up.


that zone requires a password doncha know??


----------



## Cornfield (Apr 15, 2012)

nvphatty said:


> that zone requires a password doncha know??


I'll just brute force my way in!

Was about to order some DT comps, but now I'm looking at Sapim from Dan's for less than 1/2 the price!


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

levity said:


> Opinions are like... well, anyway we all have one.
> 
> There was a poll in the 6Fattie thread last year about the best rim width for plus tires.
> There were 50 responses, all over the map, with devotees at both ends of the spectrum:
> ...


To begin with, narrow rims, everything else equal, don't make a bike roll better. That poll was started back when no one made a + tire specifically for wide rims. Even at that, almost half the people chose 40-50mm rims. The rim that started this latest discussion is only a 28.8mm outer width rim. Way, way to narrow for a 2.8" tire. And again, these Ranger tires were made specifically for wide rims. Even a 50mm rim doesn't flatten out the tread on these tires.


----------



## Zowie (Aug 3, 2013)

Meh. Ran a 26x3 for years with a sub 30mm od rim, was fine. 

No four foot side hops though.


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

Zowie said:


> Meh. Ran a 26x3 for years with a sub 30mm od rim, was fine.
> 
> No four foot side hops though.


Well, that's kinda the thing sometimes. You just don't know how well a bike can work until you've tried something different. I'm amazed how people have such strong opinions about something that they have never tried.


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

Zowie said:


> Meh. Ran a 26x3 for years with a sub 30mm od rim, was fine.
> 
> No four foot side hops though.


No road rims lol


----------



## chrisx (Mar 4, 2009)

Cornfield said:


> C'mon Maxxis! Where's the 26x2.8" rubber???
> 
> I think the 2.8" zone will be where I'll end up.





nvphatty said:


> that zone requires a password doncha know??


password = Supremes


----------



## Carl Mega (Jan 17, 2004)

Mountain Cycle Shawn said:


> I'm amazed how people have such strong opinions about something that they have never tried.


Da interwebz?

Edit: I'll explain this snark: The interwebz is basically built on people who express strong opinions on everything and know exactly what's best for everyone regardless of experience or circumstances. Being surprised at this is like being shocked that water is wet.


----------



## Guest (Mar 5, 2017)

Carl Mega said:


> Da interwebz?


huh? :crazy:


----------



## Cornfield (Apr 15, 2012)

I just tried searching the interwebz for new Maxxis news but found nuthin.

What's the last we heard from them about the 26x2.8?

*Edit: I found something close to home, but not new. Maxxis Interbike 2016 - Mtbr.com

And some eye candy:


----------



## Zowie (Aug 3, 2013)

Cornfield said:


> What's the last we heard from them about the 26x2.8?


Yeah, I'm hoping Maxxis isn't full of crap.
Last I heard was April. 
We will see.


----------



## scrublover (Dec 30, 2003)

Yep, they are listed on their (maxxis) site, but not available yet.


----------



## Shredman69 (Apr 1, 2007)

Zowie said:


> Yeah, I'm hoping Maxxis isn't full of crap.
> Last I heard was April.
> We will see.


Yes, I emailed them a month ago, and they said hopefully April. So, we'll see.


----------



## chrisx (Mar 4, 2009)

long long wait


----------



## Cornfield (Apr 15, 2012)

chrisx said:


> Does this quote from above link say they have a 26 x 3.0 griffin?
> 
> ´Meanwhile, in the Maxxis trail bike tire line comes the new Griffin, which is available for 2017 in 26, 27.5, and 29×2.30 models´


No, I watched numerous times to be sure; only in 2.3" pizza cutters.


----------



## chrisx (Mar 4, 2009)

Cornfield said:


> No, I watched numerous times to be sure; only in 2.3" pizza cutters.


did not read it right, must have missed the 2. part and only saw the 3


----------



## Cornfield (Apr 15, 2012)

Keep an eye out for coverage of the Maxxis Summit 2017. Bikerumor has done two articles on it already, but hasn't mentioned anything about our beloved 26", yet...

https://www.bikerumor.com/2017/03/0...l-plus-mountain-bike-tires-bmx-tubeless-race/


----------



## Cornfield (Apr 15, 2012)

Thinking about getting a Dirt Wizard. I assume the 120tpi would be the one I'd want.

Where can I find one for a decent price?


----------



## Shredman69 (Apr 1, 2007)

Cornfield said:


> Thinking about getting a Dirt Wizard. I assume the 120tpi would be the one I'd want.
> 
> Where can I find one for a decent price?


Yes, I would get the 120tpi, it's way lighter and more compliant. Universal Cycles has them for $90 for the folding version. But u can get 10% off with vip10 coupon code, plus no tax and free shipping, which equals about another 10-15% off. :thumbsup:

https://www.universalcycles.com/shopping/product_details.php?id=65957


----------



## Zach_Rides (Feb 7, 2017)

Cornfield said:


> Thinking about getting a Dirt Wizard. I assume the 120tpi would be the one I'd want.
> 
> Where can I find one for a decent price?


$90 at workdwidecyclery plus 10% coupon... ebay-customer-discount.

$90 at trailthis.com I may have a 15% coupon I will check to see if it's still valid


----------



## Cornfield (Apr 15, 2012)

Thanks guys! They're really proud of them things, eh?

I was hoping a DW could be had for around 60-70 bux shipped. I think I'm just gettin antsy waiting for the Minions.


----------



## Shredman69 (Apr 1, 2007)

Cornfield said:


> Thanks guys! They're really proud of them things, eh?
> 
> I was hoping a DW could be had for around 60-70 bux shipped. I think I'm just gettin antsy waiting for the Minions.


Well, if you factor in 10% discount then free shipping and no tax, that equals about 25% total off, which equals $67.5 each. But u need to get 2 to qualify for the discount.


----------



## Cornfield (Apr 15, 2012)

Shredman69 said:


> Well, if you factor in 10% discount then free shipping and no tax, that equals about 25% total off, which equals $67.5 each. But u need to get 2 to qualify for the discount.


What really got me thinking about getting one is that I need 9mm end caps for my front hub, and I was thinking about what I could add to get free shipping at Jenson. They're the only place I could find that has HUB443 end caps. CRC has em but I don't want to mess with ordering from the UK, no DW there anyway.


----------



## Nubcakes (Jan 12, 2017)

JensonUSA has 26'' dirt wizards in 27 and 120 TPI versions for 65 and 90 respectively.

Here's the link;
Surly Dirt Wizard 26" Tire > Components > Tires > Dirt Tires | Jenson USA


----------



## Cornfield (Apr 15, 2012)

Nubcakes said:


> JensonUSA has 26'' dirt wizards in 27 and 120 TPI versions for 65 and 90 respectively.
> 
> Here's the link;
> Surly Dirt Wizard 26" Tire > Components > Tires > Dirt Tires | Jenson USA


I saw that they had them. I just didn't want to buy a $90 tire to get free shipping.


----------



## Nubcakes (Jan 12, 2017)

Well the 27 TPI is always there!


----------



## allenms (Feb 15, 2014)

Cornfield said:


> Thinking about getting a Dirt Wizard. I assume the 120tpi would be the one I'd want.
> 
> Where can I find one for a decent price?


I've bought all of my 120 tpi DWs at Shop for bicycle parts and accessories - AEBike.com. Register and you get a 10% discount, so they are $81 with free shipping.

I recommend the 120 tpi version because a supple sidewall contributes to the benefit of going to lower pressure. But that said, I got a really light one with sidewall rubber so thin that you can see the belts. And now the sidewall is failing. My normal looking ones had zero sidewall problems. So no matter where you buy the 120 tpi, I suggest you return it if you can see the belts...


----------



## Cornfield (Apr 15, 2012)

Thanks for all the help guys, but I'm thinking I need to stop jonsin for a new tire. I haven't even started building yet! 

My sincerest apologies.

Corn


----------



## Guest (Mar 16, 2017)

Cornfield said:


> Thanks for all the help guys, but I'm thinking I need to stop jonsin for a new tire. I haven't even started building yet!
> 
> My sincerest apologies.
> 
> Corn


where's the neg rep button??


----------



## Cornfield (Apr 15, 2012)

nvphatty said:


> where's the neg rep button??


Don't neg me bro!

This morning I was like:


----------



## patrick2cents (Apr 30, 2010)

Cornfield said:


> Don't neg me bro!
> 
> This morning I was like:
> 
> View attachment 1126837


Hey if you procrastinate long enough we will have minions to choose from....


----------



## Guest (Mar 16, 2017)

patrick2cents said:


> Hey if you procrastinate long enough we will have minions to choose from....


minions!! millions of minions.........


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

A fella's gotta hook up the boyz at the LBS and they'll hook you up, Corny... Just sayin.

Red chiclets, nvphatty? there are some peeps that really deserve em in some other threads round here...


----------



## Guest (Mar 16, 2017)

BansheeRune said:


> A fella's gotta hook up the boyz at the LBS and they'll hook you up, Corny... Just sayin.
> 
> Red chiclets, nvphatty? there are some peeps that really deserve em in some other threads round here...


yessir I know what you speak of however I pulled corny's chain and rang the bell....:eekster:


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

Oh, do behaaaaave!


----------



## StevePodraza (Jun 29, 2006)

I'm waiting for the 26 x 2.8 minion! going 27.5 x 2.8 DHF front and 26 x 2.8 DHR II rear on my Liteville 301! can't wait!


----------



## Shredman69 (Apr 1, 2007)

allenms said:


> I've bought all of my 120 tpi DWs at Shop for bicycle parts and accessories - AEBike.com. Register and you get a 10% discount, so they are $81 with free shipping.
> 
> I recommend the 120 tpi version because a supple sidewall contributes to the benefit of going to lower pressure. But that said, I got a really light one with sidewall rubber so thin that you can see the belts. And now the sidewall is failing. My normal looking ones had zero sidewall problems. So no matter where you buy the 120 tpi, I suggest you return it if you can see the belts...


That's weird. No issues with my sidewalls.


----------



## Shredman69 (Apr 1, 2007)

StevePodraza said:


> I'm waiting for the 26 x 2.8 minion! going 27.5 x 2.8 DHF front and 26 x 2.8 DHR II rear on my Liteville 301! can't wait!


Nice! Let us know how that combo works. I'll be getting them when they're available too, but 26 X 2.8 f/r. I wish they would do a 26 x3.0 too, So I could throw that on the front.


----------



## Zach_Rides (Feb 7, 2017)

BansheeRune said:


> Oh, do behaaaaave!


How do you like your 2.8 rocker Ron? Do you run it front and back?


----------



## allenms (Feb 15, 2014)

Shredman69 said:


> That's weird. No issues with my sidewalls.


This is the only tire like this in three years of running 120 tpi DWs. Sidewalls are thinner than usual and belts are visible. Result = flex fatigue of belts:


----------



## Nubcakes (Jan 12, 2017)

I witnessed that on my 120TPI Husker Du tires after riding them for 1 year. They started getting holes on the side around the 18month mark. Keep in mind I only ride 16-ish miles of trails a week too. I ran them consistently between 12 and 16 psi.


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

Zach_Rides said:


> How do you like your 2.8 rocker Ron? Do you run it front and back?


I have both the NN 3.0's and RR 3.0's. I sometimes mix em with NN front and RR rear. Mostly run em in matched pairs. 
The RR's are a lively tire that is fun to get trialsy with where the NN's cause of the snakeskin feel dead when I get trialsy.

Ranger 26x3.0 lite trail on my dirt couch are a blast.

Peeps with a lite tire might need to think about their equipment choices closely. I swap tires to fit the duty expected on a
given ride. Perhaps the folks with sidewall issues need curb feelers...


----------



## dayneger (Dec 27, 2015)

My Ranger 26 x 2.8" on an i30 rim continues to perform well in the front. I'm still happy running 12 psi (I'm 165 plus gear) and they've settled in at 2.63" knob width. They're very elastic--they grow noticeably with higher pressure, then drop back down when the pressure's off again.

The one terrain I've found where they're not so hot in my opinion is (unsurprisingly) wet, slightly sticky mud when they do pack up and get skittery. Not my favorite front tire behavior. In the same conditions my Conti Mountain Trail 2.3 in the rear was shedding everything just fine.

Overall I'm pleased, though! They roll fast, absorb chatter, and have hung on pretty well to just about everything else.


----------



## Cornfield (Apr 15, 2012)

Bumping this thread in hopes of hearing some Maxxis news I wasn't able to find.

I don't think this one's been mentioned yet, and I know it's not really a plus tire, but it is a 26".

Tires | Parts and Accessories | Surly Bikes


----------



## Carl Mega (Jan 17, 2004)

Maxxis confirmed to me on PikeBike that the 26x2.8 minons are just a few weeks out. Inspired? Anxious? Disbelief?


----------



## Cornfield (Apr 15, 2012)

Carl Mega said:


> Inspired? Anxious? Disbelief?


Yes!

Thanks for the heads up!


----------



## Guest (Mar 26, 2017)

Cornfield said:


> Yes!


witch one?? perhaps finch platte will come nazi spelling on me again.


----------



## Carl Mega (Jan 17, 2004)

Carl Mega said:


> Maxxis confirmed to me on PikeBike that the 26x2.8 minons are just a few weeks out. Inspired? Anxious? Disbelief?


It's April now and I'm bumping for no other reason but to say I want my 26x2.8 DHFs. Come on Maxxis - don't stretch it out to Sea Otter - I'm impatient and my rear Ranger is getting last rites. Someone call the waaambulance!


----------



## Cornfield (Apr 15, 2012)

I was feeling the same way yesterday, Carl, you're not the only one.

Somebody shoot them an email.


----------



## Shredman69 (Apr 1, 2007)

Cornfield said:


> I was feeling the same way yesterday, Carl, you're not the only one.
> 
> Somebody shoot them an email.


Dooooeeeet! I'm gonna need them for my new wheels!:yikes:


----------



## Nubcakes (Jan 12, 2017)

Man, I wish they'd finally make some 3.2s for 26+. 2.8 is too close to 2.35! We need something leaning more toward the fatter side!


----------



## Shredman69 (Apr 1, 2007)

I'm ok with 2.8 for the rear, but I'd like the same options in 3.0 for the front. Instead, it looks like the bike industry is pushing for 2.6, SMH. :madman:


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

Pfft! So you actually want a + tire as opposed to a -?+...

Lol

My bike has room to spare with Ranger 3.0's, like 3/4" all around sides and crown of the tire. 
Ranger's are fair on fatness on Dually's. Noticeably fatter than My WTB Timberwolf 2.7's


----------



## Cornfield (Apr 15, 2012)

Shredman69 said:


> Dooooeeeet! I'm gonna need them for my new wheels!:yikes:


Sorry, I forgot. I got sucked into figuring out how to bump my Reba to 120mm and servicing the lowers. Also been trying to make the $50 mark at Jenson. I had some sweet shorts in my cart that musta got sold while I lagged, dangit!

I'm sure they'll be coming soon, it's been what, a week since Carl said two weeks?


----------



## Carl Mega (Jan 17, 2004)

Cornfield said:


> I'm sure they'll be coming soon, it's been what, a week since Carl said two weeks?


Yep. March 23rd - when I asked about seeing them in April, Maxxis guy said "we should be seeing those in the next few weeks." That's a pretty imprecise comment but I'm clinging to it. Not a cancelled project anyway - so, yeah, my bar is low.


----------



## Shredman69 (Apr 1, 2007)

I put my LBS on it. I gave them the links to the DHF and DHR2 and said find me some of these *****es! So we'll see. Hopefully they can get me some.


----------



## Cornfield (Apr 15, 2012)

Shredman69 said:


> Dooooeeeet! I'm gonna need them for my new wheels!:yikes:


OK, I sent an inquiry to Maxxis a few hours ago asking when the 26x2.8 Minions will be available. I also asked about any possibility of seeing any other 26+ tires from them in the future. Now we wait...


----------



## Zowie (Aug 3, 2013)

Don't they realize it's been April for FIVE DAYS NOW?


----------



## chrisx (Mar 4, 2009)

Zowie said:


> Don't they realize it's been April for FIVE DAYS NOW?


Better to wait patiently, if you force them to hurry to much they make mistakes.

Which tore do you want them to add to the 26 plus line up? The Ardent?


----------



## chrisx (Mar 4, 2009)

SPECIFICATIONS

Size	ETRTO	TPI	Bead	Weight (g)	Compound	Max PSI	Tech	Color
26X2.80	71-559	60	FOLDABLE	1,000	DUAL	35	EXO/TR	Black
26X2.80	71-559	120	FOLDABLE	940	3C MAXX TERRA	35	3C/EXO/TR	Black
27.5X2.80	71-584	60	FOLDABLE	1,040	DUAL	35	EXO/TR	Black
27.5X2.80	71-584	120	FOLDABLE	980	3C MAXX TERRA	35	3C/EXO/TR	Black
29X3.00	76-622	60	FOLDABLE	1,160	DUAL	30	EXO/TR	Black
29X3.00	76-622	120	FOLDABLE	1,110	3C MAXX TERRA	30	3C/EXO/TR	Black

Which sounds better, 60 or 120 tpi?


----------



## Cornfield (Apr 15, 2012)

I've never tried a Minion, closest I have is a 2.4" Chunky Monkey and an Ardent. I'd like to see a 26" Rekon/Ikon+, as well as a 2.8 Minion. Would be really cool to see a 2.8" CM!


----------



## Cornfield (Apr 15, 2012)

They're on their way, be patient.

More 26+ (Rekon/Ikon) tires will be developed if the +Minions become popular.


----------



## Shredman69 (Apr 1, 2007)

chrisx said:


> SPECIFICATIONS
> 
> Size	ETRTO	TPI	Bead	Weight (g)	Compound	Max PSI	Tech	Color
> 26X2.80	71-559	60	FOLDABLE	1,000	DUAL	35	EXO/TR	Black
> ...


The 120 for sure. It's lighter, more supple, and is the 3c triple compound lasts longer. I always prefer 120 over 60.

Also, the High roller would be a good addition to the plus size line up. It's a good all around tire with ramped center knobs that roll decent for an aggressive knob tire. I've run it as well as the DHF/DHR in 2.35 and 2.5, (DHF).


----------



## Carl Mega (Jan 17, 2004)

Dropping this here. Every step of the process was super interesting to me. Those molds...wow.


----------



## scrublover (Dec 30, 2003)

Cornfield said:


> I've never tried a Minion, closest I have is a 2.4" Chunky Monkey and an Ardent. I'd like to see a 26" Rekon/Ikon+, as well as a 2.8 Minion. Would be really cool to see a 2.8" CM!


The Chunky is not a bad tire, but in pretty much every respect, the Minion blows it out of the water.

IMO, and YMMV.


----------



## Cornfield (Apr 15, 2012)

scrublover said:


> The Chunky is not a bad tire, but in pretty much every respect, the Minion blows it out of the water.
> 
> IMO, and YMMV.


I am very excite!

The only other 26" tire I need to add to my collection would be a Dirt Wizard, until more 26+ tires come out, that is.


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

Thanks for sharing the Conti vid, Carl... Kewl stuff!


----------



## Carl Mega (Jan 17, 2004)

Bumping just cause... 26+ not yet for sale on Maxxis site. Though I did (finally) notice that the 27.5 DHF 2.8 3C is $110 retail. Guessing 26+ will be similar. Pretty steep but life is too short to ride crappy tires.

I think the release is going to be timed w/ Sea Otter at this point. 26+ isn't exactly going to be some big reveal for Maxxis so it's probably just rolled into a larger marketing /release agenda. I'm all about speculation this lovely morning.


----------



## StevePodraza (Jun 29, 2006)

saw a pic of a 26 x 2.8 120 tpi on instagram from elektrofred, from Germany I believe! he has one!


----------



## Cornfield (Apr 15, 2012)

Carl Mega said:


> Bumping just cause... 26+ not yet for sale on Maxxis site. Though I did (finally) notice that the 27.5 DHF 2.8 3C is $110 retail. Guessing 26+ will be similar. Pretty steep but life is too short to ride crappy tires.
> 
> I think the release is going to be timed w/ Sea Otter at this point. 26+ isn't exactly going to be some big reveal for Maxxis so it's probably just rolled into a larger marketing /release agenda. I'm all about speculation this lovely morning.


They were "on the water" a week ago, so it should be any day now. And yeah, gotta get one even tho it may be pricey. Just think of it as doing your part to make 26+ a thing.


----------



## Zowie (Aug 3, 2013)

Carl Mega said:


> Pretty steep but life is too short to ride crappy tires.


_Especially_ if it's pretty steep.


----------



## patrick2cents (Apr 30, 2010)

Cornfield said:


> They were "on the water" a week ago, so it should be any day now. And yeah, gotta get one even tho it may be pricey. Just think of it as doing your part to make 26+ a thing.


Well, my LBS said they could get the B+ version to me for $80, and expected the 26+ to be the same (which is high, but not terrible). Also, they said they couldn't order from QBP yet, but could see it in whatever system they were using (so it was coming soon).

Hopefully it's really soon, I'm anxious to give them a go.


----------



## Cornfield (Apr 15, 2012)

patrick2cents said:


> Well, my LBS said they could get the B+ version to me for $80, and expected the 26+ to be the same (which is high, but not terrible). Also, they said they couldn't order from QBP yet, but could see it in whatever system they were using (so it was coming soon).
> 
> Hopefully it's really soon, I'm anxious to give them a go.


I realized I never replied to Maxxis, so I asked again about an availability date. I also asked about getting them through QBP. Still waiting on a reply.

I think it's time to start checking their site like every other hour, lol! I hope they will be closer to $80!

This might have been posted here already, oh well!

RSD Bikes (@rsdbikes) | Instagram photos and videos


----------



## allenms (Feb 15, 2014)

Seems like the only pics that I have seen of these Maxxis 2.8s show them mounted on what look to be Surly Rabbit Holes (50 mm outer, ~44 mm inner). We might be pretty disappointed in the section width if they aren't mounted on at least an i39 mm Dually...

Has anyone who's hot on these tires looked into the actual dimensions of the 27.5 versions on various rim widths at the sub-20 psi pressures that we plus riders use? They're not on my wish list at this point, so I haven't sunk the time to research it.


----------



## allenms (Feb 15, 2014)

Ok - just found the side view of it on the Stan's Baron wheel (i35 mm). Can't tell much about width from a side view though. (I'd edit my above post, but the edit function is only pulling up a portion of it?)


----------



## GRPABT1 (Oct 22, 2015)

I currently have a 27.5x2.8 minion on my Altitude and it's significantly smaller than the Nobby Nic 2.8 I had before it (30mm internal rims) and honestly in my dry riding conditions less grippy. I just ordered another Nobby Nic and the minion will become a spare.


----------



## Cornfield (Apr 15, 2012)

Here's a pic from mtbr article that shows the 2.8 on an 40i rim next to a 2.3. I wish I had gotten a bit closer with an i35 rim (WTB Asym), but feel it should be fine on the 29i that I have. There's only one way to find out, eh?

Maxxis Minion and HighRoller Plus tires weights and measurements - Mtbr.com











StevePodraza said:


> saw a pic of a 26 x 2.8 120 tpi on instagram from elektrofred, from Germany I believe! he has one!


I saw that tire on instagram and see that he is using Syntace 28.5i, so he must also feel the size will work fine. It'll be interesting to see once he gets it mounted up. He must have insider connections, doubt he bought that tire retail.

Walt likes to run 3" Chupacabras on skinny pizza cutter rims at higher pressures, IIRC, so it's really personal preference.

Here's an interesting artical comparing NN to Minion. https://www.worldwidecyclery.com/bl...customer-review-maxxis-minion-plus-size-tires


----------



## allenms (Feb 15, 2014)

GRPABT1 said:


> I currently have a 27.5x2.8 minion on my Altitude and it's significantly smaller than the Nobby Nic 2.8 I had before it (30mm internal rims) and honestly in my dry riding conditions less grippy. I just ordered another Nobby Nic and the minion will become a spare.


Maxxis tire section widths are often >0.2" narrower than the stated width, from what I've seen over the years. Schwalbes run perhaps the closest to stated size of any brand.

When I started looking into 'wide' tires at a nearby LBS, the Schwalbe Muddy Mary 2.5 absolutely dwarfed the Maxxis 2.5 tires mounted on the same width rim. The Maxxis 2.5 was actually the same width as the Performance Pisgah 2.35 that I was running at the time.  Unfortunately, I couldn't find any more 2.5 Muddy Marys to buy, But ended up with some 2.4 Big Bettys that were still larger and lighter than any other big tires I could find.

Ah, but then in Feb 2014 I bought my first DW 2.75 and built wheels with Dually rims :thumbsup:


----------



## allenms (Feb 15, 2014)

Cornfield - Thanks for the info!

It looks like the 26 x 2.8 Maxxis dimensions may close to the Ranger 2.8 when mounted on 26+ rim widths.

I'm hoping that Maxxis will make a 26+ High Roller or Rekon. And 3.0 width as well.

And I'd definitely like to see Schwalbe make 26+ tires.


----------



## Cornfield (Apr 15, 2012)

Maxxis said they will make more 26+ tires if the Minions are popular.


----------



## Nubcakes (Jan 12, 2017)

I don't think I've seen anyone ask this, but does anyone know how well the Surly Knards 26x3.0 compare to the WTB Rangers 26x3.0? 

Thanks~


----------



## allenms (Feb 15, 2014)

26+ tire dimensions at 15 psi on i39 mm Dually rims:

Dirt Wizard 2.75 120 tpi: 2.65" section, 2.78" knobs, 27.38" diameter

Ranger 2.8 Fast/Light 60 tpi: 2.65" section, 2.71" knobs, 27.44" diameter

Ranger 3.0 Grippy/Light 60 tpi: 2.80" section, 2.95" knobs, 27.68" diameter

Notes:

DW 2.75 and Ranger 3.0 design internal rim width is 45 mm, so the above widths would increase if mounted on i45 rims.

Dimensions above were taken after the tires had been in service, which is sometimes larger than measurements made before being ridden on.

Widths at 35 psi were typically 0.05" wider than at 15 psi.


----------



## allenms (Feb 15, 2014)

Nubcakes said:


> I don't think I've seen anyone ask this, but does anyone know how well the Surly Knards 26x3.0 compare to the WTB Rangers 26x3.0?
> 
> Thanks~


I have the Ranger 3.0, but not the Knard. Here is what I've picked up on though:

Knard dimensions are available on the Surly website. The Knard is a bit wider and taller than the Ranger 3.0.

More importantly, from what I 've seen posted, the Knard is very sketchy in corners. For me, the Ranger 3.0 High Grip/Light is the most confident cornering tire I've ever used. The DW 2.75 is sometimes drifty for me, perhaps due to the mini knobs in the transition area, perhaps due to the fairly hard tread compound.

BTW, I'd love to see a Ranger 3.0 mounted on a Marge Lite rim! Thinking ahead to next winter...


----------



## Woodsy (Aug 15, 2005)

I rode the 27.5 X 2.8 Maxxis Rekons on i40's and they were huge and delicious. Can't wait for these minions to finally arrive!


----------



## Nubcakes (Jan 12, 2017)

allenms said:


> BTW, I'd love to see a Ranger 3.0 mounted on a Marge Lite rim! Thinking ahead to next winter...











Imgur: The most awesome images on the Internet

Your welcome! 26x3.0 Tough and Fast Rangers on Marge Lites on a fatbike designed for 26x4.0 with 80mm rims.

It feels very nimble, but does not have the the greatest grip compared to Husker Du/Dillanger 4. It does however roll stupid fast compared to those fatbike tires on the same rim. On a 9 mile course that would take me 54-ish minutes on the 45-nrth tires (dry earth), I can do in around 48-ish minutes now with the Rangers on.

P.S. - For curiosity and giggles I put old worn out 2.35s on marge lites. It "works" but the profile is a little too... Flat. Go back a few pages for my opinions on the matter!
Imgur: The most awesome images on the Internet
Imgur: The most awesome images on the Internet


----------



## Deerhill (Dec 21, 2009)

Cornfield said:


> I realized I never replied to Maxxis, so I asked again about an availability date. I also asked about getting them through QBP. Still waiting on a reply.
> 
> I think it's time to start checking their site like every other hour, lol! I hope they will be closer to $80!
> 
> ...


Corn, you know what front rim is there?? Looks familiar, except never seen it laced to a front disc hub :eekster:


----------



## GRPABT1 (Oct 22, 2015)

Maxxis measure their tyres at their maximum pressure, and they measure at the outer rubber layer of the tyre. Many other manufacturers use more realistic pressure and measure as the carcass so subtract the outer rubber layer. After years of bad press and customer feedback you'd think they'd just start making them bigger to please the people.


----------



## Cornfield (Apr 15, 2012)

J: said:


> Corn, you know what front rim is there?? Looks familiar, except never seen it laced to a front disc hub :eekster:


It looks like a Mulefut without the cutouts, or maybe you can't see them in that pic? Same as what Maxxis shows their +Minions on at their website.


----------



## Deerhill (Dec 21, 2009)

Cornfield said:


> It looks like a Mulefut without the cutouts, or maybe you can't see them in that pic? Same as what Maxxis shows their +Minions on at their website.


Ya can't really tell from the pic. But the rest of the profile looks like the 11mm offset spoke drilling, spokes must be @ parallel!


----------



## Cornfield (Apr 15, 2012)

The Ti RSD Sergent does come equipped with Mulefuts.


----------



## Guest (Apr 15, 2017)

Cornfield said:


> The Ti RSD Sergent does come equipped with Mulefuts.


me thinks you do too.....:ihih:


----------



## Cornfield (Apr 15, 2012)

nvphatty said:


> me thinks you do too.....:ihih:


Yes I do, I am a minotaur.


----------



## Shredman69 (Apr 1, 2007)

GRPABT1 said:


> Maxxis measure their tyres at their maximum pressure, and they measure at the outer rubber layer of the tyre. Many other manufacturers use more realistic pressure and measure as the carcass so subtract the outer rubber layer. After years of bad press and customer feedback you'd think they'd just start making them bigger to please the people.


Totally agree with this. Their tires are always smaller than advertised and smaller than everyone else's. I hope the 2.8 is at least close to a 2.8 and a 26 X 3.0 would be nice too.


----------



## Shredman69 (Apr 1, 2007)

So I have a plan. I've recently been sending out emails to the bigger tire manufacturers requesting them to make 26+ tires. I think if we can get enough people to contact them and make the request, maybe, just maybe we can get more companies to make them. Here is an example of the last one I sent out. Let's do it!:thumbsup:

"Can you please make 26+ tires in 2.8-3.0 sizes? I ride 26+ in my 27.5 frame and I love it! It has more traction, more cushion and better rollover. It also makes a smaller, lighter and stronger wheel, so win-win! I can't go back to regular sizes now. 26+ is the same diameter as 27.5 so it can fit many 27.5 bikes that have the clearance. Pretty please?"


----------



## chrisx (Mar 4, 2009)

You can not get what you want, unless you ask for what you want.
Most people do not know what they want, and rely on someone else to figure it out. Tell you friends that 26+ is faster than 27.5+. On a trail without to many obstacles to go over you might even be telling the truth. Was it last year that someone did timed runs with various bikes, and found 26 faster than 29? What magazine was that, I forget.



Shredman69 said:


> So I have a plan. I've recently been sending out emails to the bigger tire manufacturers requesting them to make 26+ tires. I think if we can get enough people to contact them and make the request, maybe, just maybe we can get more companies to make them. Here is an example of the last one I sent out. Let's do it!:thumbsup:
> 
> "Can you please make 26+ tires in 2.8-3.0 sizes? I ride 26+ in my 27.5 frame and I love it! It has more traction, more cushion and better rollover. It also makes a smaller, lighter and stronger wheel, so win-win! I can't go back to regular sizes now. 26+ is the same diameter as 27.5 so it can fit many 27.5 bikes that have the clearance. Pretty please?"


----------



## allenms (Feb 15, 2014)

[QUOTE=Nubcakes;13125191
Your welcome! 26x3.0 Tough and Fast Rangers on Marge Lites on a fatbike designed for 26x4.0 with 80mm rims.

Thanks Nubcakes - Looks like an optimal footprint for snow with section and knob widths both in the 3.0" to 3.1" range?

That will fit into my Fox fork, but I can't exceed 3.0" in the back with my current 3x9 setup, which I intend to keep. However, a DW 2.75 on a Marge-like rim probably would work in back.

Nextie makes a 26+ 65mm outer width carbon rim that weighs only 550g. It's nice to see the 26+ options for tires and rims expanding finally.:thumbsup:


----------



## Ofroad'bent (Jul 10, 2010)

*Taking Rangers off Carbon rims*

Trails are drying up, and I was thinking of using a Racing Ralph 26x2.25 on my carbon 40mm rim for summer. My other wheel has a narrower aluminum rim, but I like the carbon wider one so much I want to make the aluminum one a spare.

I went to take off the Rangers (Fast light) and the buggers are really glued to the rims.

I was worried I'd actually wreck the rim getting the tire off. 
Anybody have a suggestion for me?


----------



## allenms (Feb 15, 2014)

Ofroad'bent said:


> Trails are drying up, and I was thinking of using a Racing Ralph 26x2.25 on my carbon 40mm rim for summer. My other wheel has a narrower aluminum rim, but I like the carbon wider one so much I want to make the aluminum one a spare.
> 
> I went to take off the Rangers (Fast light) and the buggers are really glued to the rims.
> 
> ...


Tubeless with Stan's sealant or ?? With Stan's, I think that warm soapy water is supposed to act something like a solvent. Hopefully your carbon rims have water drain holes. If so, you can submerge the rim/tire interface to soften the sealant.

Or you could put warm soapy water in through the valve stem to soften the sealant bond from the inside...


----------



## Ofroad'bent (Jul 10, 2010)

allenms said:


> Tubeless with Stan's sealant or ?? With Stan's, I think that warm soapy water is supposed to act something like a solvent. Hopefully your carbon rims have water drain holes. If so, you can submerge the rim/tire interface to soften the sealant.
> 
> Or you could put warm soapy water in through the valve stem to soften the sealant bond from the inside...


Yes, tubeless with Stan's. I'm not sure there are drain holes in the rim though. 
The soapy water is a good idea. Thanks.


----------



## Nubcakes (Jan 12, 2017)

allenms said:


> Thanks Nubcakes - Looks like an optimal footprint for snow with section and knob widths both in the 3.0" to 3.1" range?
> 
> That will fit into my Fox fork, but I can't exceed 3.0" in the back with my current 3x9 setup, which I intend to keep. However, a DW 2.75 on a Marge-like rim probably would work in back.
> 
> Nextie makes a 26+ 65mm outer width carbon rim that weighs only 550g. It's nice to see the 26+ options for tires and rims expanding finally.:thumbsup:


On my rims using the continental 2.5 tubes the knob to knob width is 2.841 inches and the casing to casing width is 2.847 inches. This is with the Tough and Fast compound. I am a little annoyed it's not actually 3 inches or even 2.9 but I suppose this was to be expected. Most tires are narrower than the manufacturer claims. This is also why I want to see 26x3.25 tires! They'd probably be like 3.05 inches on my rims!

My 45nrth dillanger 4s are 3.7 inches on these rims even though they are rated at 4 inches.


----------



## chrisx (Mar 4, 2009)

quote from maxxis
Maxxis: The small measured difference between a 2.6 and a 2.8 changes the feel of the tire under turn-in and hard cornering conditions. At Maxxis, we are designing all of our 2.6" tires around our Wide Trail (WT) concept, optimizing the tires around modern 30-35mm inner rims to match the same tire profile a 2.3" tire would have on an older, narrower, rim.
A new tire size is coming and it doesn?t suck - Mtbr.com

Specialized says
But take all of this with a grain of salt, of course because even though I see no questions here about 26" tires, we still sell plenty of them in the aftermarket.


----------



## Shredman69 (Apr 1, 2007)

Yeah, that article kind of pissed me off. Seems like they are trying to push 2.6 to be the next thing while they bash 2.8-3.0 saying they are prone to flats and squirm or are too heavy. Neither of which are true when setup and run properly. As long as plus size is available, I'll never go back to a smaller tire. :nono:


----------



## Cornfield (Apr 15, 2012)

Were in a transition period right now; going from pizza cutters to more realistic widths, and I think it'll sort itself in the near future. 

Did Maxxis ever make any WT tires in 26 inch?


----------



## Shredman69 (Apr 1, 2007)

I think they might have? But I'm not sure. I was already using plus when they started making WT.


----------



## Cornfield (Apr 15, 2012)

Just seen a 2.5 Shorty WT at Jenson.


----------



## Carl Mega (Jan 17, 2004)

Re-pumping fatigue has set in...And I could probably resurrect my Ranger 2.8 rear but don't feel like the hassle. So I proclaim that I will be riding 27.5 until plus 26 DHF is released. That is all. Wish me well....my commute will be faster tho.


----------



## Shredman69 (Apr 1, 2007)

Cornfield said:


> Just seen a 2.5 Shorty WT at Jenson.


Yeah, but their 2.5 is probably like a 2.35 in reality. I really hope the 2.8's are close to what they are supposed to be.


----------



## Cornfield (Apr 15, 2012)

Shredman69 said:


> Yeah, but their 2.5 is probably like a 2.35 in reality. I really hope the 2.8's are close to what they are supposed to be.


What gets me is my 2.4 Chunky Monkey is actually 2&3/8", which is darn close, if not actually 2.4? That's the same casing as the Ardent! I've never seen a WT in person, so I have no idea if it's the same as a regular 2.5.

I emailed Jenson to see if they could tell me when they'll be ready. They have the 27.5" DHF 3C EXO TF for $89.


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

Carl Mega said:


> Re-pumping fatigue has set in...And I could probably resurrect my Ranger 2.8 rear but don't feel like the hassle. So I proclaim that I will be riding 27.5 until plus 26 DHF is released. That is all. Wish me well....my commute will be faster tho.


Your commute is only as fast as the Briggs & Stratton will go! :ihih:


----------



## Carl Mega (Jan 17, 2004)

The new maxxis tires are a lot more accurate than their old stuff. If you mount on wide rims, they are pretty darn close to claimed. Old days: Maxxis 2.5 (say regular ol 26 DHF) was like 2.27/2.3 and really dramatic when you compared to a HansDampf 2.35 which measures like 2.45+. Example: My 27.5 2.5 WT DHF on the mark on 31.8ID rims.

Edit: Fixed my measurements - just did them fresh.


----------



## Cornfield (Apr 15, 2012)

I called Jenson, they said prolly a couple weeks before the have them for sale. I had to explain that they were on their way from Maxxis. Maybe he just wasn't privy to that info. We'll see what the email reply says when I get it. I think I'm just gonna be ready to pay retail to Maxxis directly.


----------



## Cornfield (Apr 15, 2012)

Hmm, the Maxxis website has been tweaked a little bit, but still no 26"...

Also; I'm surprised nobody has started a thread in the 26 forum about the 2018 FOX 36, which will be available with 1.5” tapered or 1-1/8” straight steerer.


----------



## Guest (Apr 20, 2017)

Cornfield said:


> Also; I'm surprised nobody has started a thread in the 26 forum about the 2018 FOX 36, which will be available with 1.5" tapered or 1-1/8" straight steerer.


were slow that way.


----------



## Zowie (Aug 3, 2013)

Cornfield said:


> Hmm, the Maxxis website has been tweaked a little bit, but still no 26"...
> 
> Also; I'm surprised nobody has started a thread in the 26 forum about the 2018 FOX 36, which will be available with 1.5" tapered or 1-1/8" straight steerer.


Mentioned it multiple times in the 26er forum.
Fox has had straight steerers all this time, no one seems to care.

Of course, they never go on deep discount, so they're obviously much more popular than certain people here would lead you to believe...


----------



## Nubcakes (Jan 12, 2017)

Cornfield said:


> Also; I'm surprised nobody has started a thread in the 26 forum about the 2018 FOX 36, which will be available with 1.5" tapered or 1-1/8" straight steerer.


Damn it's actually more expensive than my Carver Transfat was! Still looks pretty nice!


----------



## Cornfield (Apr 15, 2012)

I just hear all the 26 guys complaining that there isn't any new straight steerer forks. I've never looked into it since mine is still going strong, and it has room for a 2.8!


----------



## allenms (Feb 15, 2014)

Nubcakes said:


> On my rims using the continental 2.5 tubes the knob to knob width is 2.841 inches and the casing to casing width is 2.847 inches. This is with the Tough and Fast compound. I am a little annoyed it's not actually 3 inches or even 2.9 but I suppose this was to be expected. Most tires are narrower than the manufacturer claims. This is also why I want to see 26x3.25 tires! They'd probably be like 3.05 inches on my rims!
> 
> My 45nrth dillanger 4s are 3.7 inches on these rims even though they are rated at 4 inches.


My guess is that the double-casing on the Tough/Fast version doesn't allow the tire to stretch out as much as the regular versions. My High Grip/Light at 15 psi on i39mm Dually measures 2.95" knob width and 2.80" casing width. IME casing width changes by ~1/3 of rim width change, so I'd expect the non-Tough version on a Marge rim to be about 3.05" casing width, with the knob width being somewhere close to 3.05" as well. Did you measure the Fast/Light that you have on the rear and if so at what pressure?


----------



## joecx (Aug 17, 2013)

I just got back from the Sea Otter expo,talked to the Maxxis guys about the eta on the 26+ tires and he said they are just getting on the water.Looks like with transit,customs & distribution we may see them by June.

Looks like the Rangers are going to stay on for a bit longer.I also talked to the WTB folks about a 26+ tire with a more aggressive tread and they seem to have a wait and see attitude about where the format is heading.


----------



## Carl Mega (Jan 17, 2004)

joecx said:


> with transit,customs & distribution we may see them by June.
> .


Argggh. Looks like I'll be doing some experiments again or riding this 27.5 set-up longer. I have to admint that I've grown accustomed to the 26+ characteristics on the hardtail - miss them right now.


----------



## allenms (Feb 15, 2014)

joecx said:


> Looks like the Rangers are going to stay on for a bit longer.I also talked to the WTB folks about a 26+ tire with a more aggressive tread and they seem to have a wait and see attitude about where the format is heading.


How long is 'a bit longer'? Will there be another Ranger production run? The 2.8 Light/Fast is already out of stock on the WTB website. They're still available elsewhere but it's concerning. The only place I can find the 3.0 High Grip/Light is on the WTB website and at German online websites.


----------



## Cornfield (Apr 15, 2012)

I'm staying optimistic! I was told they were already "on the water" a few weeks ago.

I guess I should go ahead and use my remaining bike allowance for the month and buy that tension meter.


----------



## Shredman69 (Apr 1, 2007)

Cornfield said:


> Hmm, the Maxxis website has been tweaked a little bit, but still no 26"...
> 
> Also; I'm surprised nobody has started a thread in the 26 forum about the 2018 FOX 36, which will be available with 1.5" tapered or 1-1/8" straight steerer.


Fox 36's have always been available in 26" with either steerer size. What's cool though is they will be available with the black lowers and black stantions with the same internals as the Factory Kashima edition. I'm glad that they are continuing to make them in 26" too. Mine are 2015 36's in 180 mm, but I think I might have to get the all black 18's.


----------



## Cornfield (Apr 15, 2012)

Shredman69 said:


> Fox 36's have always been available in 26" with either steerer size. What's cool though is they will be available with the black lowers and black stantions with the same internals as the Factory Kashima edition. I'm glad that they are continuing to make them in 26" too. Mine are 2015 36's in 180 mm, but I think I might have to get the all black 18's.


Yah, those new wheels are way too cool for your old fork.


----------



## Shredman69 (Apr 1, 2007)

Cornfield said:


> Yah, those new wheels are way too cool for your old fork.


:lol: Yeah, I just need to convince my better half that I need them!


----------



## Guest (Apr 21, 2017)

Shredman69 said:


> :lol: Yeah, I just need to convince my better half that I need them!


he won't mind :eekster:


----------



## Shredman69 (Apr 1, 2007)

nvphatty said:


> She won't mind :eekster:


FYP. I'm not sure how a he would pop out 3 kids, and u might be into that, but that's not how I roll bro! :nono:


----------



## Nubcakes (Jan 12, 2017)

allenms said:


> My guess is that the double-casing on the Tough/Fast version doesn't allow the tire to stretch out as much as the regular versions. My High Grip/Light at 15 psi on i39mm Dually measures 2.95" knob width and 2.80" casing width. IME casing width changes by ~1/3 of rim width change, so I'd expect the non-Tough version on a Marge rim to be about 3.05" casing width, with the knob width being somewhere close to 3.05" as well. Did you measure the Fast/Light that you have on the rear and if so at what pressure?


I am using Tough and Fast on both wheels. I currently run them at 22PSI but I may drop that down a bit. It feels a bit too bouncy and rough on rock gardens.

Edit: I had heard that the light versions tear easy so I figured the Tough/fast compound would be the best way to go.


----------



## Guest (Apr 21, 2017)

Shredman69 said:


> FYP. I'm not sure how a he would pop out 3 kids, and u might be into that, but that's not how I roll bro! :nono:


just a bit of off handed humor is all.


----------



## Shredman69 (Apr 1, 2007)

^^^Lol, I know. It's all good man!


----------



## allenms (Feb 15, 2014)

allenms said:


> How long is 'a bit longer'? Will there be another Ranger production run? The 2.8 Light/Fast is already out of stock on the WTB website. They're still available elsewhere but it's concerning. The only place I can find the 3.0 High Grip/Light is on the WTB website and at German online websites.


Just spoke to Alex at WTB. They plan to keep the 26+ Rangers in production for the foreseeable future (plus would like to recover their mold investments) and will be getting more Ranger 2.8 Fast/Light tires in stock, plus there are still plenty available elsewhere.

Your LBS should be able to get any version through QBP (Quality Bicycle Products), a wholesale supplier.

I know there's a lot of interest in the new Maxxis 2.8 tires, and DW 2.75's fill their own performance notch, but the Ranger 3.0 is the only decent 3.0 I know of...


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

Ya know, it's spring and shops across the country are stocking up for the season... So a run on bike shyt is to be expected. 
Now if only WTB would bring back the Timberwolf and also offer it in + in 26, 27.5 and 29... Those were an excellent off-road tread pattern without the vanity hype BS.


----------



## allenms (Feb 15, 2014)

BansheeRune said:


> Ya know, it's spring and shops across the country are stocking up for the season... So a run on bike shyt is to be expected.
> Now if only WTB would bring back the Timberwolf and also offer it in + in 26, 27.5 and 29... Those were an excellent off
> 
> WTB needs to hear your interests - options are good to have :thumbsup:
> ...


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

Allen, I have had many conversations with Alex. I keep hoping for the Timberwolf to come back. I'm not one of the riders that needs a 2 ply dh tire to get down the street so hopefully a light version to keep bike obesity at bay.

I enjoy the light sticky Ranger's and from time to time swap for the 2.7 Timberwolf for the deep tread blocks that offer up serious propulsion when the need arises.


----------



## allenms (Feb 15, 2014)

BansheeRune - Agreed. I've always run light tires and only had a carcass failure twice. The terrain around here is pretty abusive.

I'm surprised at how many people want to run >1200g heavy duty carcass tires for everyday trail use. Fear? Status?


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

The basher that has low finesse needs 18 ply tires. Being of light riding style, I have the finesse that makes a light tire a delight. My bike doesn't need a life membership to weight watchers and Jenny Craig! How kewl is that?

The thought of +bike tires that are heavier than a fatbike tire is repulsive.


----------



## Zowie (Aug 3, 2013)

nvphatty said:


> just a bit of off handed humor is all.


But _everything you guys say_ is funny. How can I tell?


----------



## Shredman69 (Apr 1, 2007)

Zowie said:


> But _everything you guys say_ is funny. How can I tell?


Right?


----------



## Nubcakes (Jan 12, 2017)

allenms said:


> BansheeRune - Agreed. I've always run light tires and only had a carcass failure twice. The terrain around here is pretty abusive.
> 
> I'm surprised at how many people want to run >1200g heavy duty carcass tires for everyday trail use. Fear? Status?


I am used to >1200g tires since most fat bike tires weigh around that much! It's not that bad once you get used to it.


----------



## Guest (Apr 22, 2017)

Zowie said:


> But _everything you guys say_ is funny. How can I tell?


confucius say focus.


----------



## Carl Mega (Jan 17, 2004)

Bringing this back as I wait for 2.8 DHF.

I had the tire mounted on a 26ID as a test and looked good tho around 2.45 actual. I expected 2.5 once ridden.

However, put one on the Rabbit hole -> 2.65 or so... Volume is right! But the casing is fatter than the tread so it doesn't seem like it'll be a good combo. I may mount them up for giggles and post here in time tho.



Carl Mega said:


> So I've gone Czech..Sort of. I eluded to trying some NOS 2.6" stuff... I found these at randombikeparts.com:
> 
> View attachment 1123403
> 
> ...


----------



## scrublover (Dec 30, 2003)

DHF & DHRII inbound!


----------



## Cornfield (Apr 15, 2012)

Omg, brb!

Wait, where? I see them on the Maxxis site, anywhere else for cheaper?


----------



## Shredman69 (Apr 1, 2007)

scrublover said:


> DHF & DHRII inbound!


WTF! They don't have the 120 tpi 3c EXO DHF for sale, only the 2 ply 60 tpi! They do have the DHR2 120 TPI though.


----------



## Cornfield (Apr 15, 2012)

Shredman69 said:


> WTF! They don't have the 120 tpi 3c EXO DHF for sale, only the 2 ply 60 tpi! They do have the DHR2 120 TPI though.


Dangit! I just realized that. I need a DHF, the price is a bit better for the 60, but do I want that?


----------



## Shredman69 (Apr 1, 2007)

Cornfield said:


> Dangit! I just realized that. I need a DHF, the price is a bit better for the 60, but do I want that?


I don't want the 60 tpi. It's 1000g and will not be as plush or roll as fast.


----------



## scrublover (Dec 30, 2003)

Shredman69 said:


> WTF! They don't have the 120 tpi 3c EXO DHF for sale, only the 2 ply 60 tpi! They do have the DHR2 120 TPI though.


Right. It's what was available, so I ordered 'em up!


----------



## joecx (Aug 17, 2013)

Shredman69 said:


> I don't want the 60 tpi. It's 1000g and will not be as plush or roll as fast.


I have found that the DHRII works well on the front so I ordered 2 and when the DHF 120 tpi is available I'll get one.


----------



## Shredman69 (Apr 1, 2007)

joecx said:


> I have found that the DHRII works well on the front so I ordered 2 and when the DHF 120 tpi is available I'll get one.


I almost did that too, but I'd rather have a DHF on the front, so I'll wait.


----------



## Kyle201 (Jun 24, 2011)

Shredman69 said:


> WTF! They don't have the 120 tpi 3c EXO DHF for sale, only the 2 ply 60 tpi!


I don't think the 60 tpi is 2-ply at only 1000g. I wish someone would make a 2-ply plus tire though.

Also, looks like Maxxis only ships within the USA. Lame.


----------



## Carl Mega (Jan 17, 2004)

Good news but not perfect .... regardless - progress!

So I think I'm in for one direct from Maxxis since it's the only offering - even tho I wanted the 3C... Before I pull the trigger - anyone find an etailer stocking it yet? Maybe with at least free shipping? 

I have used a 27.5 2.5 DC DHF WT (mouthful) and it's quite good. Sure, we can get pedantic on the merits of the 3C 120TPI but my money is on this 60TPI being the highest quality 26+ tire avail at this time (aside from the corresponding 3C DHRII).

Edit: I'll probably run this front and one of my Rangers rear. Then when the 3C comes out, hopefully it'll be still good enough the DC on the rear and the new 3C on front. These combos make sense to me.


----------



## Shredman69 (Apr 1, 2007)

Kyle201 said:


> I don't think the 60 tpi is 2-ply at only 1000g. I wish someone would make a 2-ply plus tire though.
> 
> Also, looks like Maxxis only ships within the USA. Lame.


I meant the 60tpi is dual compound at 1000g. A 2 ply would be a bout anchor.


----------



## Shredman69 (Apr 1, 2007)

Carl Mega said:


> Good news but not perfect .... regardless - progress!
> 
> So I think I'm in for one direct from Maxxis since it's the only offering - even tho I wanted the 3C... Before I pull the trigger - anyone find an etailer stocking it yet? Maybe with at least free shipping?


I just spoke to Maxxis on the phone and they said the 120 tpi DHF is still a couple weeks out.


----------



## chrisx (Mar 4, 2009)




----------



## patrick2cents (Apr 30, 2010)

scrublover said:


> DHF & DHRII inbound!


Awesome! I'm in for a pair from Maxxis if my lbs can't get them.

One question: if the 120tpi casing isn't the DD, does that mean it's their xc casing?


----------



## Cornfield (Apr 15, 2012)

patrick2cents said:


> Awesome! I'm in for a pair from Maxxis if my lbs can't get them.
> 
> One question: if the 120tpi casing isn't the DD, does that mean it's their xc casing?


What's the DD stand for?

I've decided I'm not going to fuss over price and will get a 120tpi DHF directly from Maxxis when they're available.

Vote with your wallet and all that, right?


----------



## Woodsy (Aug 15, 2005)

QBP wasn't listing them... but I messaged and they said they will stock the 3C version when available  Hope they're on the fast boat from asia...


----------



## patrick2cents (Apr 30, 2010)

Cornfield said:


> What's the DD stand for?
> 
> I've decided I'm not going to fuss over price and will get a 120tpi DHF directly from Maxxis when they're available.
> 
> Vote with your wallet and all that, right?


So my understanding is DD (double down) casing is a light dual ply with two 60tpi layers (hence 120tpi). The other 120tpi casing (as far as I can tell) is the xc casing. If the 120tpi casing is the xc one (and not DD), then I would prefer the 60tpi one.


----------



## Shredman69 (Apr 1, 2007)

patrick2cents said:


> Awesome! I'm in for a pair from Maxxis if my lbs can't get them.
> 
> One question: if the 120tpi casing isn't the DD, does that mean it's their xc casing?


Neither. It's their EXO casing. It's in the middle. Not too light, not too heavy. Cornfield, DD stands for double down. It's a heavy 2 ply DH casing.


----------



## Shredman69 (Apr 1, 2007)

patrick2cents said:


> So my understanding is DD (double down) casing is a light dual ply with two 60tpi layers (hence 120tpi). The other 120tpi casing (as far as I can tell) is the xc casing. If the 120tpi casing is the xc one (and not DD), then I would prefer the 60tpi one.


DD is heavy, not light. 120tpi is lighter and more supple than 60tpi. TPI is threads per inch. More threads means less rubber. That's why it's lighter and more supple. 120 tpi does not mean it's an XC sidewall, just how many tpi. EXO indicates the sidewall structure and as I said above, it's a middle of the road casing.:thumbsup:


----------



## Zowie (Aug 3, 2013)

Actually the DD is two 120TPI layers + a butyl insert.


----------



## Shredman69 (Apr 1, 2007)

Zowie said:


> Actually the DD is two 120TPI layers + a butyl insert.


Yeah, heavy 2 ply, like I said. See the weights of the 2 ply minion below. I don't believe they even make the plus size with a DD casing, just the DH tires.

Minion DHF | Maxxis Tires USA


----------



## Cornfield (Apr 15, 2012)

I got cornfused thinking there was yet another label on the sidewall. Looks like it's either DD or EXO, not both.


----------



## GRPABT1 (Oct 22, 2015)

DD is light for a 2 ply and more enduro focused not DH like there actual Downhill casing. I personally can't use Exo casing tyres on the rear as they just don't handle the rocks and riding that I do. Until they come out with a plus 2 ply 26" tyre then my hard tail will continue to run downhill tyres.


----------



## patrick2cents (Apr 30, 2010)

Shredman69 said:


> DD is heavy, not light. 120tpi is lighter and more supple than 60tpi. TPI is threads per inch. More threads means less rubber. That's why it's lighter and more supple. 120 tpi does not mean it's an XC sidewall, just how many tpi. EXO indicates the sidewall structure and as I said above, it's a middle of the road casing.:thumbsup:


Ok, didn't know it was 2x 120tpi... It is light for a two ply, but definitely heavier than a single ply.

Either way, my concern is that too pliable of a casing can get kind of bouncy (I know some folks like that) and maxxis doesn't offer a 120tpi regular minion without it being 2 ply.


----------



## Shredman69 (Apr 1, 2007)

patrick2cents said:


> Ok, didn't know it was 2x 120tpi... It is light for a two ply, but definitely heavier than a single ply.
> 
> Either way, my concern is that too pliable of a casing can get kind of bouncy (I know some folks like that) and maxxis doesn't offer a 120tpi regular minion without it being 2 ply.


The whole question here was for the plus size 26 X 2.8 DHF. Either 60tpi dual compound, (1000g) or the 120tpi 3C, (triple compound, 940g). Both are EXO casing, (single ply). There are no 2 ply or DD casing for the 26+ from Maxxis. It comes down to rider preference, but for my money I'll wait for the lighter more supple 120tpi DHF to be available. Also, in my experience the lighter 120tpi casing, (DW's or Rangers) isn't bouncy if you run the correct tire pressures.:thumbsup:


----------



## patrick2cents (Apr 30, 2010)

Shredman69 said:


> The whole question here was for the plus size 26 X 2.8 DHF. Either 60tpi dual compound, (1000g) or the 120tpi 3C, (triple compound, 940g). Both are EXO casing, (single ply). There are no 2 ply or DD casing for the 26+ from Maxxis. It comes down to rider preference, but for my money I'll wait for the lighter more supple 120tpi DHF to be available. Also, in my experience the lighter 120tpi casing, (DW's or Rangers) isn't bouncy if you run the correct tire pressures.:thumbsup:


Cool thanks! I was having an internal debate on buying the current dual/60 or wait for the 3c/120. That helps!


----------



## Shredman69 (Apr 1, 2007)

patrick2cents said:


> Cool thanks! I was having an internal debate on buying the current dual/60 or wait for the 3c/120. That helps!


No prob bro! I had a short struggle with that decision myself, just because I'm impatient. But I'll restrain myself and just keep riding my Rangers until the 3C gets here. Either way, I'm sure both tires are good and will get the job done.


----------



## miguelos (Jul 31, 2006)

Would somebody provide the overall diameter (full tire height on the rim, inflated to riding pressure) of your DHF+ tire?

(I'm hoping there's gonna be room to clear the arch of 2013-ish Fox 26er forks.)


----------



## joecx (Aug 17, 2013)

miguelos said:


> Would somebody provide the overall diameter (full tire height on the rim, inflated to riding pressure) of your DHF+ tire?
> 
> (I'm hoping there's gonna be room to clear the arch of 2013-ish Fox 26er forks.)


I just got some mounted to 34i Derby rims and they came out to 698mm overall and 69.1 mm wide at the knobs,67.3 mm at the casing.

Surprisingly is they weigh in at 870-880 grams on my bike scale.A good 60 grams lighter than listed.


----------



## Shredman69 (Apr 1, 2007)

miguelos said:


> Would somebody provide the overall diameter (full tire height on the rim, inflated to riding pressure) of your DHF+ tire?
> 
> (I'm hoping there's gonna be room to clear the arch of 2013-ish Fox 26er forks.)


Which Fox fork? If it's a 36, it shouldn't be a problem.


----------



## Cornfield (Apr 15, 2012)

joecx said:


> I just got some mounted to 34i Derby rims and they came out to 698mm overall and 69.1 mm wide at the knobs,67.3 mm at the casing.
> 
> Surprisingly is they weigh in at 870-880 grams on my bike scale.A good 60 grams lighter than listed.


Is that a 60tpi DHF? Those are supposed to be in the 1000g range.


----------



## Cornfield (Apr 15, 2012)

Shredman69 said:


> Which Fox fork? If it's a 36, it shouldn't be a problem.


FWIW, I've got a 2011-12 Fox 32 and I'm expecting it to fit no prob.


----------



## miguelos (Jul 31, 2006)

Shredman69 said:


> Which Fox fork? If it's a 36, it shouldn't be a problem.


It's a 32. The tire shown is a Vee Trax Fatty on an i39 rim. There is paint scraping off the underside of the arch with this tire, at 13 psi; this is the absolute minimum clearance for this arch.


----------



## Shredman69 (Apr 1, 2007)

I think you'll be good. Maxxis typically run a little smaller than advertised, which is smaller than the fatty u have on there.


----------



## miguelos (Jul 31, 2006)

joecx said:


> I just got some mounted to 34i Derby rims and they came out to 698mm overall and 69.1 mm wide at the knobs,67.3 mm at the casing.
> 
> Surprisingly is they weigh in at 870-880 grams on my bike scale.A good 60 grams lighter than listed.


Thanks, that's useful stuff! So that's 27.48", which is tall. If my 27.25 to 27.3" tall Vee Trax Fatty barely fits in my Fox fork arch, then the DHF+ ain't gonna fit at all.


----------



## joecx (Aug 17, 2013)

Cornfield said:


> Is that a 60tpi DHF? Those are supposed to be in the 1000g range.


120tpi.After sitting overnight @ 25 psi they have gotten around 2 mm bigger in overall height and just under 1 mm in width.


----------



## Cornfield (Apr 15, 2012)

joecx said:


> 120tpi.After sitting overnight @ 25 psi they have gotten around 2 mm bigger in overall height and just under 1 mm in width.


Where'd you get a 26x2.8"120tpi DHF, if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## Shredman69 (Apr 1, 2007)

Cornfield said:


> Where'd you get a 26x2.8"120tpi DHF, if you don't mind me asking?


Yes, I'd like to know too. They're still not available on the Maxxis website, and when I called them, they said it would be a few weeks. Do you mean you have the DHR2? Do you have pics?


----------



## Cornfield (Apr 15, 2012)

Joecx, you can tell me by private message if you don't want everyone to know. 

I'll give you reputation points!


----------



## Shredman69 (Apr 1, 2007)

Well, I just couldn't wait, so I got a couple of the DHR2's. They both weigh 910g, advertised at 940g so not too bad. I'll be putting them on tomorrow and riding them on Thursday.:thumbsup:


----------



## Shredman69 (Apr 1, 2007)

Ok, I couldn't wait til tomorrow so I went ahead and put them on. They went on too easy, so I was worried I would have trouble airing them up. Fortunately, they aired up pretty easy too. Knob to knob measures about 2.75". I'll check that measurement again after they have set over night.:thumbsup:


----------



## patrick2cents (Apr 30, 2010)

Shredman69 said:


> Ok, I couldn't wait til tomorrow so I went ahead and put them on. They went on too easy, so I was worried I would have trouble airing them up. Fortunately, they aired up pretty easy too. Knob to knob measures about 2.75". I'll check that measurement again after they have set over night.:thumbsup:


soooo.... how does it ride? also, I'm sure it's in this thread somewhere, but what width rims are you mounted on?


----------



## StevePodraza (Jun 29, 2006)

nice! I'm assuming that you are running a 26" fork?


----------



## scrublover (Dec 30, 2003)

Carl Mega said:


> ^ SL - good looking rig. Is that what your 26+ DHF's going on?


Nope. Sticking with Dirt Wizard/Ranger 2.8 combo on the hardtail. For now!

DHRII on the front of my 5010.



















DHF on the front of my Nomad.



















I prefer a narrower tire on the back, so am sticking with my various 2.3-2.4 tires. I've got a decent stock built up. Am going to try and destroy tires this summer...

*yes they are on narrow 23mm and 25mm rims. suck it. been running D-Wizards and Rangers this way a while, no issues. i actually prefer the more rounded profile, and less exposed sidewall.*

Yes, I know I'm not getting (maybe) maximum benefit from them set up this way.

DHF on a 23mm IW Flow.









DHRII on a 25mm i25 KOM









Prior 2.35 Magic Mary in comparison. Which is still a fantastic and relatively huge tire. It's what will go back on if I'm not fond of these Maxxis meats. 









Ride time tomorrow to check things out.


----------



## Shredman69 (Apr 1, 2007)

patrick2cents said:


> soooo.... how does it ride? also, I'm sure it's in this thread somewhere, but what width rims are you mounted on?


They are mounted on the new Light Bikes 26+ rim which is 46mm external and 40mm internal. The tires have a really good profile on them and lots of sidewall support. I just rode them today, and I have to say I'm stoked. They are better than I expected. For such a big chunky tire, they roll surprisingly good. Maybe not as fast as the Rangers, but pretty close. They eat up rock gardens and hook up really good on everything so far. I rode in OC and it was pretty hard packed with loose dirt/sand over it. I ran 14psi up front and 16 in the rear. And here's a nice little tid bit of info, I'm running them tubless with no sealant. I put them on Tuesday night and aired them up with no sealant. They have not lost any pressure since then. So I'm running them without sealant until I start losing air. I always carry a 2oz bottle of sealant and valve core removal tool with me so I can add some whenever I need to. And to Steve Podraz, yes the fork is a 26" Fox Float 36 @180 travel.:thumbsup:


----------



## Shredman69 (Apr 1, 2007)

scrublover said:


> DHRII on a 25mm i25 KOM
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yours seem a lot narrower, I'm sure due to the narrow rims. Here's my DHRII vs Magic Mary comparison. To me, the MM's almost look like XC tires in comparison.


----------



## Carl Mega (Jan 17, 2004)

^ SL and SM -> Thanks for the updates and sharing! Cool stuff. 

And oh nice collection of whips, SL...


----------



## ideate (May 28, 2016)

Where's everyone buying these 26"+ 2.8 maxxis tyres from?


----------



## Shredman69 (Apr 1, 2007)

Thanks Carl! And ideate, I got mine from Maxxis directly.


----------



## ideate (May 28, 2016)

Shredman69 said:


> Thanks Carl! And ideate, I got mine from Maxxis directly.


You can do that?? Awesome, I'll give them a go. I'm in Aus though so probably going to be an issue 

Cheers,


----------



## scrublover (Dec 30, 2003)

Shredman69 said:


> Yours seem a lot narrower, I'm sure due to the narrow rims. Here's my DHRII vs Magic Mary comparison. To me, the MM's almost look like XC tires in comparison.


For sure!

I don't see going back to narrower rims, but I'm not going wider yet, unless someone else wants to pay for them...

I've got a couple other spare WTB i23 rims left to use up first anyhow.

My plan for wider or 27.5 swapping is for when I've blown through my existing stock. Since the bottom of the market for used 26" stuff has fallen out, they aren't really worth selling. Made the conscious decision to just ride them into the ground.


----------



## Woodsy (Aug 15, 2005)

Shredman69 said:


> They are mounted on the new Light Bikes 26+ rim which is 46mm external and 40mm internal.


Shredman those rims sound sweet. I don't see them on LB's site? Are they a custom thing?
What do they weigh?


----------



## ideate (May 28, 2016)

Woodsy said:


> Shredman those rims sound sweet. I don't see them on LB's site? Are they a custom thing?
> What do they weigh?


They're "taking pictures" apparently and will be up shortly. This is what they look like though..


----------



## chrisx (Mar 4, 2009)

Anybody got a list of 26+ full suspension bikes?¡¿


----------



## Shredman69 (Apr 1, 2007)

Woodsy said:


> Shredman those rims sound sweet. I don't see them on LB's site? Are they a custom thing?
> What do they weigh?


They're new. I talked about them in the 26+ rim thread, but basically I bugged Light Bikes to make them for about a year before they finally made them. So I have the first set and they came out to 470g each. Heavier than they were supposed to be, but they came out really nice and I'm very happy with them. RM26C06 is the part number and I paid $190 each.:thumbsup:


----------



## ideate (May 28, 2016)

chrisx said:


> Anybody got a list of 26+ full suspension bikes?¡¿


Yeah. Anything made after 2014.


----------



## StevePodraza (Jun 29, 2006)

thank you Shredman! looks sweet!


----------



## Guest (May 12, 2017)

tis a shame CF rims can't be manufactured in colors.


----------



## Cornfield (Apr 15, 2012)

Anyone have any experience running 26+ in a 2015 26" Pike?

A friend just bought all new stuff for his 26" Covert and then the chain stay cracked. He's not sure if they'll have any 26" replacements left and we're wondering if 26+ will work if they send him a 27.5 frame. The only thing keeping that from happening would be the fork. He's a Minion fan, so 2.8 Minions would be an obvious choice. From my perspective it doesn't look like enough clearance. Standard 2.5 Minion on there now.

*There's a mud guard on there in the pic.


----------



## bhmax (Dec 7, 2010)

26x2.75 Dirt Wizard (larger than 2.8 Ranger) fits fine in my 26" Pike. I'm thinking a Minion should work, that's what I'd like to try out at some point. If he puts that 26" Pike on a 27.5 frame hopefully changing the air shaft if needed would get the geometry to where it needs to be.


----------



## Cornfield (Apr 15, 2012)

bhmax said:


> 26x2.75 Dirt Wizard (larger than 2.8 Ranger) fits fine in my 26" Pike. I'm thinking a Minion should work, that's what I'd like to try out at some point. If he puts that 26" Pike on a 27.5 frame hopefully changing the air shaft if needed would get the geometry to where it needs to be.


Thanks! He just got a Luftkappe which will make 160mm, I think.


----------



## net wurker (Sep 13, 2007)

Actually, I made a deal with Steve at Vorsprung, and he sold me a 160 air shaft, along with one of their Luftkappe air pistons pre-installed on it. I hear it can be a bich trying to get the red-loctited screw loose from the OEM air piston. So now, it's a simple matter of just popping it all in there without having to fuss with getting the OEM screw loose.

Just FYI, you can just get the air shaft (about 20 bux or so) and re-use the original air piston for just a straight up travel change.


----------



## Blisterman (Apr 6, 2017)

Shredman: Oh my.


----------



## Blisterman (Apr 6, 2017)

Cornfield said:


> Anyone have any experience running 26+ in a 2015 26" Pike?
> 
> A friend just bought all new stuff for his 26" Covert and then the chain stay cracked. He's not sure if they'll have any 26" replacements left and we're wondering if 26+ will work if they send him a 27.5 frame. The only thing keeping that from happening would be the fork. He's a Minion fan, so 2.8 Minions would be an obvious choice. From my perspective it doesn't look like enough clearance. Standard 2.5 Minion on there now.
> 
> *There's a mud guard on there in the pic.


I've not quite got it up and running yet - the tyres are still a couple of days away - but I'll shortly be taking delivery of Rangers for my Ragley. It's got an old Pike 426 26" and I'm pretty confident the 3.0 will fit. Clearance is 355mm arch to axle centre. I can't imagine they'll have made that clearance smaller since 2008 or whenever that fork was made.


----------



## joecx (Aug 17, 2013)

Blisterman said:


> I've not quite got it up and running yet - the tyres are still a couple of days away - but I'll shortly be taking delivery of Rangers for my Ragley. It's got an old Pike 426 26" and I'm pretty confident the 3.0 will fit. Clearance is 355mm arch to axle centre. I can't imagine they'll have made that clearance smaller since 2008 or whenever that fork was made.


I had a pair of the 3.0 Rangers mounted to 34i rims and they were just under 700 mm tall and 73 mm wide after stretching so it will most likely fit but you may have to ditch the fender.


----------



## Cornfield (Apr 15, 2012)

I had ants in my pants so I ordered a 60tpi DHF today. I think it'll be better for me anyway since I'm not the best line chooser.


----------



## Shredman69 (Apr 1, 2007)

Cornfield said:


> I had ants in my pants so I ordered a 60tpi DHF today. I think it'll be better for me anyway since I'm not the best line chooser.


:lol: I couldn't wait either, that's why I got 2 of the 120tpi DHRII's. I'm glad I did too. I really like it on both ends. I rode backbone yesterday and it had a lot more rock exposed than it used to from all of the rain we got this year and they just ate it up. They climbed up all the steep loose stuff no problems without any slippage too. :thumbsup:


----------



## Cornfield (Apr 15, 2012)

Shredman69 said:


> :lol: I couldn't wait either, that's why I got 2 of the 120tpi DHRII's. I'm glad I did too. I really like it on both ends. I rode backbone yesterday and it had a lot more rock exposed than it used to from all of the rain we got this year and they just ate it up. They climbed up all the steep loose stuff no problems without any slippage too. :thumbsup:


With the amount you ride you can just save that extra DHR for the back when the 120tpi DHF comes out.

Do you have any experience with the 60tpi Minions? Am I right thinking they're tougher? I'm too lazy to go back and read through all our ramblings about 26+ tires, lol!


----------



## Shredman69 (Apr 1, 2007)

Cornfield said:


> With the amount you ride you can just save that extra DHR for the back when the 120tpi DHF comes out.
> 
> Do you have any experience with the 60tpi Minions? Am I right thinking they're tougher? I'm too lazy to go back and read through all our ramblings about 26+ tires, lol!


Yeah, once the rear wears out, I'll put the front in the back and the DHF up front. The 60tpi should be tougher, but it will also have a stiffer less compliant sidewall. And after using the 120tpi DHRII, they are already stiffer than DW's and Rangers. I have used the 60tpi 2.5 DHF. It's funny because it's actually heavier than the 120tpi 2.8 DHRII even though it's so much skinnier. It looks more like a 2.35.


----------



## Cornfield (Apr 15, 2012)

Shredman69 said:


> Yeah, once the rear wears out, I'll put the front in the back and the DHF up front. The 60tpi should be tougher, but it will also have a stiffer less compliant sidewall. And after using the 120tpi DHRII, they are already stiffer than DW's and Rangers. I have used the 60tpi 2.5 DHF. It's funny because it's actually heavier than the 120tpi 2.8 DHRII even though it's so much skinnier. It looks more like a 2.35.


It's already on it's way, so I'll give it a go. I went from a 550g 2.0 S-Works Captain to a 2.4 Chunky Monkey and didn't notice the wight, just the increased grip and stability. If I don't like it I'll sell it to Net Wurker.


----------



## Shredman69 (Apr 1, 2007)

Cornfield said:


> It's already on it's way, so I'll give it a go. I went from a 550g 2.0 S-Works Captain to a 2.4 Chunky Monkey and didn't notice the wight, just the increased grip and stability. If I don't like it I'll sell it to Net Wurker.


I'm sure you'll dig it man!


----------



## Cornfield (Apr 15, 2012)

Shredman69 said:


> I'm sure you'll dig it man!


Thanks, that makes me feel better. I'm thinking I might try this one tubeless, save some weight there.


----------



## Shredman69 (Apr 1, 2007)

Cornfield said:


> Thanks, that makes me feel better. I'm thinking I might try this one tubeless, save some weight there.


You absolutely should do that. Not only am I running mine tubeless, but they fit my rims so good, I don't even have any sealant in them and they have held air for over 2 weeks and 3 rides now without losing any air. So I saved an extra 2oz per wheel, which is how much sealant I usually put in each wheel.


----------



## Deerhill (Dec 21, 2009)

Everything back there @ sullivan is so overgrown with that yellow pollen...need weed wacker arms


----------



## Cornfield (Apr 15, 2012)

Well this is gonna be fun!


----------



## Shredman69 (Apr 1, 2007)

Cornfield said:


> Well this is gonna be fun!


Nice ride and nice trail. Where is it? And how'd u like the setup?


----------



## Cornfield (Apr 15, 2012)

Shredman69 said:


> Nice ride and nice trail. Where is it? And how'd u like the setup?


Kansas, lol!

I had the pressure fairly high and still had excellent grip, so I assume they'll be even better once I get it dialed in. The 60tpi Minion didn't feel like a boat anchor and crawled right up the chunkies. I'll have to give a report after I get everything figured out.

I haven't ridden this bike in probably six months, so it also needs some dialing in. I just had to get out and ride as soon as I got the Minion mounted!

Front clearance is excellent, rear has about 4mm at the brace and double - triple that everywhere else.


----------



## Shredman69 (Apr 1, 2007)

Sweet! I thought u were getting the DHRII for the rear, no?


----------



## Cornfield (Apr 15, 2012)

I already had the Ranger 2.8. It's a light/fast so I'll see how it holds up before I think about buying another tire.


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

Cornfield said:


> I already had the Ranger 2.8. It's a light/fast so I'll see how it holds up before I think about buying another tire.


Retreads, retreads, riding on retreads!!


----------



## Guest (May 24, 2017)

Cornfield said:


> Kansas, lol!


i spent a week there one day..


----------



## Cornfield (Apr 15, 2012)

BansheeRune said:


> Retreads, retreads, riding on retreads!!


I'm not picking up what you're laying down there, Mr Rune. 



nvphatty said:


> i spent a week there one day..


Unpossible! Maybe it was just a weekday?


----------



## STS (Jun 24, 2004)

Are the same wide ranger 2.8 and minion 2.8?


----------



## Cornfield (Apr 15, 2012)

Casing looks a bit bigger on the Ranger, but maybe because the knobs are smaller. Tread width is pretty much the same ~66mm with the Minion being a touch narrower.

Maybe they'll still stretch a bit.


----------



## Deerhill (Dec 21, 2009)

Nice. Jealous on that Corn...checking my el Guapo clearance, super jealous if tread is gonna be too tall


----------



## Cornfield (Apr 15, 2012)

J: said:


> Nice. Jealous on that Corn...checking my el Guapo clearance, super jealous if tread is gonna be too tall


I'd imagine there's quite a few 26'ers out there with enough clearance for a 2.8, just gotta measure and do research to see if yours will work. The numbers are out there. Remember all those threads a few years back about what frames will fit 650B? I actually have another frame that was in those lists; my Bianchi SASS.


----------



## Shredman69 (Apr 1, 2007)

Something I didn't notice at first when I got my 2.8 Maxxis, they recommend 39mm internal rim width as a minimum, (#6 on the pic below). Mine are on 40i so I'm good. But those considering them should have the minimum rim width for ideal tire performance.


----------



## Cornfield (Apr 15, 2012)

39mm is actually 29mm in Maxxis sizing, so I'm good too.


----------



## Shredman69 (Apr 1, 2007)

Cornfield said:


> 39mm is actually 29mm in Maxxis sizing, so I'm good too.


:lol:


----------



## Deerhill (Dec 21, 2009)

Wonder what rim is shown there?

Looks like a cross between my trials rims, Trialtec cuts /Jitzie profile (except they have short/non-rim brake sidewall). Bet they're @ 500g


----------



## Cornfield (Apr 15, 2012)

Mulefut.


----------



## suspman (Dec 2, 2005)

Thanks for all the great info in this thread guys! I just had some sick light wheels built with wide rims. I had original I9's with WTB I 25's and the new set weighs the same exactly, although I was hoping to save weight. I went with Hope Pro 4 straight pull hubs, Sapim CX Ray straight pull spokes and Ibis 638 Al 35mm inner width Asym rims! The rims are like 60g lighter than wtb Asyms and are pretty cheap. Oh and the spokes are all the same length and the angles of thema re the same too for a sick strong and stiff wheel.


----------



## suspman (Dec 2, 2005)

So I have been running the Bontrager XR4's and XR3 on the rear lately then tried and like them some on the new wheels but the rims are little too wide for those tires. So I went with the WTB Rangers 2.8 and they fit my 2015 Rune and Lyrik excellently! But lack some braking traction so I too am looking at the Maxxis ones, but the weight and price are holding me back. But it sounds like from the recent posts that if the Ranger 2.8 fits then the Maxxis 2.8s should. Any thoughts on the Surly Dirt Wizard 2.75? Is it too weak of a casing, how's the grip? I am in SoCal so I can get away with a lighter casing but at these lower pressures the casing I think is key. I'm over 200 and they lose precision handling real quick when the pressure drops. But I do like the float and cornering traction.


----------



## Shredman69 (Apr 1, 2007)

suspman said:


> View attachment 1139822
> View attachment 1139823
> So I have been running the Bontrager XR4's and XR3 on the rear lately then tried and like them some on the new wheels but the rims are little too wide for those tires. So I went with the WTB Rangers 2.8 and they fit my 2015 Rune and Lyrik excellently! But lack some braking traction so I too am looking at the Maxxis ones, but the weight and price are holding me back. But it sounds like from the recent posts that if the Ranger 2.8 fits then the Maxxis 2.8s should. Any thoughts on the Surly Dirt Wizard 2.75? Is it too weak of a casing, how's the grip? I am in SoCal so I can get away with a lighter casing but at these lower pressures the casing I think is key. I'm over 200 and they lose precision handling real quick when the pressure drops. But I do like the float and cornering traction.


The 120tpi 2.75 DW's were the first plus size I used. They're good and held up well. I changed to the Rangers when they came out because I wanted to try them out. I have the 120 tpi Minion DHRII's front and rear now. They're all good, but I like the Minions the best so far. They're not too heavy either.


----------



## suspman (Dec 2, 2005)

Cool thanks for the input. I haven't ever run Maxxis before, would the DHF suck in the rear? I really think that one would pedal and roll better, any thoughts? I tend to like low void tires so I don't penetrate the ground so much and slow me down. Is the braking really good on the Minions, it looks like it would be, and lastly are the knobs shorter than the standard size minion tires(2.3-2.5)?


----------



## Shredman69 (Apr 1, 2007)

suspman said:


> Cool thanks for the input. I haven't ever run Maxxis before, would the DHF suck in the rear? I really think that one would pedal and roll better, any thoughts? I tend to like low void tires so I don't penetrate the ground so much and slow me down. Is the braking really good on the Minions, it looks like it would be, and lastly are the knobs shorter than the standard size minion tires(2.3-2.5)?


I've run 2.5 DHF's front and rear in the past and they were fine rolling wise. Not too fast or not too slow. My 2.8's are DHRII's so I can't compare the knob heights, but they seem about the same height as regular size.


----------



## suspman (Dec 2, 2005)

Hey it looks like DHF 120tpi 2.8's are available to order on Maxxis' site!


----------



## Kyle201 (Jun 24, 2011)

Hmmm, still waiting for these to be available in Canada...


----------



## Shredman69 (Apr 1, 2007)

suspman said:


> Hey it looks like DHF 120tpi 2.8's are available to order on Maxxis' site!


Awesome! I really like my DHRII's front and rear, but I think I. Gonna have to get me a set of these too.


----------



## ideate (May 28, 2016)

Where's the 2.8 minion love for Australia


----------



## patrick2cents (Apr 30, 2010)

So I got my Minion DHF 2.8 60 TPI.... relevant measurements below (and the prior 2.35 Magic Mary for reference). I couldn't get the scale picture to upload for some reason, but it was 976g right out of the package, 2.65" wide at the knobs before stretching, casing is a smidge narrower and right at 27.5" tall. Both tires were on Stan's flow MK3 (i29's).





















I'm going to get a ride in soon so I can get a real review, but I'm quite impressed just rolling around the back yard. Quite a bit faster rolling than the Magic Mary, and the grip was insane doing hard turns in the grass. I think this is going to be my new favorite front tire, but I will give impressions after i get a ride on real dirt!


----------



## Cornfield (Apr 15, 2012)

Just spent an hour and a half enjoying mine! It's too early for me to form any solid conclusions, but I'm not feeling any negatives so far. I think I'll have to bring my old wheels/tires out one of these days to do a back to back comparison.


----------



## patrick2cents (Apr 30, 2010)

I rode yesterday on the mm, and tomorrow I'm doing the same trail on the dhf, that's about as close to back to back as I can get! Either way, it does seem to roll a lot better, so I'm pretty happy with that (that was one of my few gripes with the Magic Mary)


----------



## Cornfield (Apr 15, 2012)

The real test for me is gonna be how it does in the south west, namely Arizona and SoCal, which I'm hoping to find out here soon. I'll see if I can make a few stops in Colorado as well. I guess Switchgrass will be a good testing ground until then. Lotsa sandy and rocky stuff there.


----------



## patrick2cents (Apr 30, 2010)

My local trails are rooty, sandy and rough. I figure this tire should be quite at home there. I'm curious how it fares on hardpack. I may have to take a trip as well to find out.


----------



## Cornfield (Apr 15, 2012)

Patrick, what do you have in back, a DHR? I'm thinking I should have a spare if I get a sidewall cut in my travels. I'm thinking about a Dirt Wizard since I don't have one of those yet. I guess I've got that VTF, but I'm pretty sure it won't fit out back, I still need to try it on the Flow.


----------



## patrick2cents (Apr 30, 2010)

Cornfield said:


> Patrick, what do you have in back, a DHR? I'm thinking I should have a spare if I get a sidewall cut in my travels. I'm thinking about a Dirt Wizard since I don't have one of those yet. I guess I've got that VTF, but I'm pretty sure it won't fit out back, I still need to try it on the Flow.


I've got a couple rock razors (26x2.35, measure just under 2.5" wide) that I really like. I'm going to chew through those before I put something different on. Really I have no complaints with that tire, they're ridiculously fast rolling, grip well in turns, and wear pretty well around here.

That said, I'm considering dhf/dhf for my next one. I've thought about the DW as well, it would probably be a bit cheaper as a spare.


----------



## patrick2cents (Apr 30, 2010)

Btw, cornfield, how do you like the ranger as a rear tire?


----------



## Cornfield (Apr 15, 2012)

The Ranger seems fine so far, but I haven't tried it in anything real loose yet. It grips pretty well on the slight uphill rocky stuff and feels like pretty solid on semi-hardpack (is that even a term, lol). I think I should have gotten the tough casing because the light/fast is really thin. I might be a little paranoid, tho. I've gone thru some chunky stuff and it seems ok.


----------



## Carl Mega (Jan 17, 2004)

Don't think anyone posted but the 120TPI DHF is up on Maxxis store. $105.00 plus shipping.


----------



## Zowie (Aug 3, 2013)

Carl Mega said:


> Don't think anyone posted but the 120TPI DHF is up on Maxxis store. $105.00 plus shipping.


Also in the system at Universal @84 bucks, but no stock... yet.


----------



## patrick2cents (Apr 30, 2010)

Well I got a first ride in yesterday (the last week didn't go as planned) on the 26+ DHF. I've got to say I'm really quite impressed with how well it did. It rolls very well for a big, aggressive tire and the lateral grip is pretty insane. I've got to play with the pressure a little more to find the sweet spot (24 psi was a bit high, I knew it would be, but started high), but so far I've liked the tire.


----------



## StevePodraza (Jun 29, 2006)

does anyone know if its possible to run the new maxxis minion 26 x 2.8 on a flow ex inner width 25.5? thanks!


----------



## Kyle201 (Jun 24, 2011)

Possible? Of course. Optimal? Certainly not.

There are a LOT of factors at play, like riding style, weight etc, but in my experience running the Dirt Wizards and other plus tires on different sized rims is that 30mm inner is the lowest I would ever go. I'm running 30mm inner front on my DW currently, and I feel it is slightly too narrow still. Something around 35mm inner would be the sweet spot for a 2.8ish tire IMO.

You could certainly run the tire on that rim, but you will have to run extra pressure to keep it from folding over on corners, and so you diminish all the the benefits of plus tires at low pressures.

The packaging for these tires actually states the minimum inner rim width as 39mm... though I plan to run narrower.


----------



## StevePodraza (Jun 29, 2006)

thanks for the info, guess I will have to upgrade my wheels then!  any recomendations on a rear 26" tubeless Maxxis ?


----------



## suspman (Dec 2, 2005)

Anyone finding any other tire options out there? I'd settle for a real width 2.5" with actual knobs, the Rangers aren't aggressive enough for me in cornering.


----------



## Zowie (Aug 3, 2013)

TBH, I've been trying to figure out the allure of Rangers. 
Never been much a fan of small block tires though.

WTF DHF 120 TPI version, _still_ no distribution, is April here yet? :lol:


----------



## patrick2cents (Apr 30, 2010)

suspman said:


> Anyone finding any other tire options out there? I'd settle for a real width 2.5" with actual knobs, the Rangers aren't aggressive enough for me in cornering.


I'm eager for more options as well, but the Minion's are pretty darn good (and probably what I'll stick with long term), have you given them a try yet?


----------



## suspman (Dec 2, 2005)

Yeah waiting for the DHF 120 2.8, but it's heavy and stupid expensive. I just did a $100 gamble but I got two tires! Haha.


----------



## jnroyal (Sep 25, 2008)

Zowie said:


> WTF DHF 120 TPI version, _still_ no distribution, is April here yet? :lol:


^^^This^^^

My ritual every morning for the last 3 months has been to check Universal's website for them.


----------



## Deerhill (Dec 21, 2009)

Zowie said:


> TBH, I've been trying to figure out the allure of Rangers.
> Never been much a fan of small block tires though.
> 
> WTF DHF 120 TPI version, _still_ no distribution, is April here yet? :lol:


Think people get rangers because the DW was so spendy.


----------



## xiansantos (Jul 6, 2011)

*My Rurok Cordillera 26+*









WTB Ranger 26 x 2.8 Tires mounted to WTB Scraper i40 rims.
I stuck reflective decals to the rims because I ride at night a lot.
Frame is designed by a local rider-owned company.
The 27.5 frame and 160mm fork have just enough clearance for the 26+ wheels.
I'm loving every minute riding it.


----------



## Nubcakes (Jan 12, 2017)

Very Nice! Have you had a chance to try that out on any of the rougher trails in your area yet?


----------



## Shredman69 (Apr 1, 2007)

My DHRII's kick ass! Lovin em!


----------



## d3ftone (Oct 20, 2015)

Is the only spot to get the minion 2.8's still the Maxxis website? Can't seem to find them anywhere else


----------



## Kyle201 (Jun 24, 2011)

Yep... unfortunately. Universalcycles, and Bikeman have both had them listed for months now, but not in stock yet.


----------



## Cornfield (Apr 15, 2012)

Shredman69 said:


> My DHRII's kick ass! Lovin em!


The red spokes are so awesome! :thumbsup:

I'm still learning what these + tires are capable of, and so far it's been nothing but good times!


----------



## Shredman69 (Apr 1, 2007)

Cornfield said:


> The red spokes are so awesome! :thumbsup:
> 
> I'm still learning what these + tires are capable of, and so far it's been nothing but good times!


Thanks man! I dig em too! So stoked on the whole package. The tires are the icing on the cake!


----------



## leeboh (Aug 5, 2011)

nvphatty said:


> tis a shame CF rims can't be manufactured in colors.


 Black is a color.


----------



## Guest (Jul 12, 2017)

leeboh said:


> Black is a color.


true but not one in my crayola box..


----------



## A. Rider (Jul 25, 2017)

Kyle201 said:


> Yep... unfortunately. Universalcycles, and Bikeman have both had them listed for months now, but not in stock yet.


They're in now at Universal Cycles

https://www.universalcycles.com/shopping/product_details.php?id=90582&category=5793

Edit: I deeply apologize, but they are not available there yet. Sorry about that.


----------



## patrick2cents (Apr 30, 2010)

A. Rider said:


> They're in now at Universal Cycles
> 
> https://www.universalcycles.com/shopping/product_details.php?id=90582&category=5793
> 
> Edit: I deeply apologize, but they are not available there yet. Sorry about that.


Hopefully when they get it stock they are less than the $90 I paid through Maxxis.... (not complaining though, I'd still buy again).

edit: just noticed they are $68 for the DC, that's a bit more like it!


----------



## Kyle201 (Jun 24, 2011)

I asked Universal and Bikeman when they were expecting stock and they both said November.


----------



## Shredman69 (Apr 1, 2007)

Kyle201 said:


> I asked Universal and Bikeman when they were expecting stock and they both said November.


My rear DHRII should be ready to be replaced by then.


----------



## A. Rider (Jul 25, 2017)

Kyle201 said:


> I asked Universal and Bikeman when they were expecting stock and they both said November.


Hmm... Well thank you for that information, and with that I just sucked it up and paid the full premium from the Maxxis web site for a DHF+ 26er; life's too short.


----------



## Aristoteles (May 21, 2016)

Is there any way at all that I can get the Maxxis, being situated in Europe?

Maxxis website offers US shipping only, and won't send to forwarders..


----------



## allenms (Feb 15, 2014)

nvphatty said:


> tis a shame CF rims can't be manufactured in colors.


Nextie will supply painted rims. Quite a variety of colors posted around in the forum, especially in the fat bike threads. Yes, this is a really slow response, I've been 'away' for a while...

https://images.tapatalk-cdn.com/15/08/22/b0665b8ed4d7b1426fb631f8042398e2.jpg

https://forums.mtbr.com/attachments...1a687f22ef37ebe94fc85ab61f8eead789da216a2.jpg


----------



## allenms (Feb 15, 2014)

leeboh said:


> Black is a color.


Black is my color of choice for carbon (goes with my black and white bike). I finally built an all new carbon rim wheel set upgrade from the old Dually wheel set, which the components will be recycled into a winter wheel set using Marge Lite rims.

Ranger 26 3.0 front / 2.8 rear on 43 mm internal / 50 mm external width Nextie NXT26CD50 Crocodile rims. Actual rim weights were 450 and 453 grams.

The wide rims help with width too.

Ranger 3.0 Light/High Grip on front at 12 psi is 2.99" wide at knobs, 2.90" across casing. At 30 psi it's 3.00" knobs /2.95" casing.

Ranger 2.8 Light/Fast Rolling on back at 16 psi is 2.75" wide at knobs and across casing. At 30 psi it's 2.80" across both. So, no, the Ranger 2.8 is not a skinny tire when it's mounted on the kind of rim width that it is designed for...

The Rangers hook up remarkably well in loose steep terrain when mounted on true 26+ rims and run at low pressure. It's been really dry this summer in the Colorado Front Range mountains and the Rangers are getting the job done well and rolling efficiently over the mix of embedded and crushed rocks. They've been getting plenty of sidewall scuffs against the embedded rocks without any problems thus far.

I'll try to post an updated pic of the bike soon.


----------



## Nubcakes (Jan 12, 2017)

allenms said:


> Black is my color of choice for carbon (goes with my black and white bike). I finally built an all new carbon rim wheel set upgrade from the old Dually wheel set, which the components will be recycled into a winter wheel set using Marge Lite rims.
> 
> Ranger 26 3.0 front / 2.8 rear on 43 mm internal / 50 mm external width Nextie NXT26CD50 Crocodile rims. Actual rim weights were 450 and 453 grams.
> 
> ...


Looks like its just the Tough/Fast variant that is abit narrower then.

I am using the 26x3.0 Tough/Fast on Marge lights(65mm rims) and its Knob to Knob width is 2.841 inches and the casing to casing width is 2.847 inches. I assumed all variants were like that. Someone mentioned that maybe it was because the Tough/Fast model is 60 TPI and has a thicker casing I think.


----------



## allenms (Feb 15, 2014)

Nubcakes said:


> Looks like its just the Tough/Fast variant that is abit narrower then.
> 
> I am using the 26x3.0 Tough/Fast on Marge lights(65mm rims) and its Knob to Knob width is 2.841 inches and the casing to casing width is 2.847 inches. I assumed all variants were like that. Someone mentioned that maybe it was because the Tough/Fast model is 60 TPI and has a thicker casing I think.


The Tough/Fast actually have two layers of 60 tpi casing versus one layer of 60 tpi casing on the Light versions. I'm guessing that all the tires versions are laid up in molds with the same dimensions and that the Tough versions just don't stretch out as much under pressure.

I measured tires at 12 psi on a Marge Lite mock-up that I made by strapping together three Trek Swami rims to get an internal width of ~59mm.

Ranger 3.0 L/HG on i59mm: 3.05" across knobs and section.

Dirt Wizard 2.75 120 tpi on i59mm: 2.75" across knobs, 2.80" across section.

The tires on i59mm are shown next to a Ranger 3.0 L/HG on Dually, all at 12 psi. The flatter footprint and straighter sidewall profile should benefit in snow. Marge Lite rims are now down to only $69 per rim and have the same ERD as my Dually rims, so the plan is to have a winter set of wheels.


----------



## allenms (Feb 15, 2014)

The black & white bike with Ranger 3.0 L/HG front and 2.8 L/F on i43mm rims:


----------



## allenms (Feb 15, 2014)

The Ranger 2.8 L/F is having serious undercutting of the transition and side knobs due to steep climbing in abrasive conditions. They hooked up far better on the Blackjack trail at Buffalo Creek rock formations than the 29 x 2.35 tires other riders had, but aren't taking it well.

FYI, the Ranger 3.0 knobs are identical in size to the 2.8, except for the two staggered rows of transition knobs on each side. The 3.0's are 8mm long in the circumferential direction, while the 2.8's are 6mm. The 3.0 side to side profile is of course wider, so there is additional lateral spacing between the transition knobs because of that.


----------



## allenms (Feb 15, 2014)

As anyone who's ridden 26" Dirt Wizards knows, the tread compound is rather hard. They wear like iron, but sometimes don't hook up as well as one would expect given the height of the knobs.

I've gotten traction improvements by siping the center row of knobs using a Dremmel with the plastic cutoff wheel. The tread remains durable even after the siping. Takes about 15 minutes.


----------



## allenms (Feb 15, 2014)

Shred and anyone who's been logging a lot of time on the new Maxxis 2.8's:

Please post some pics of the tire wear and width measurements at your ride pressure now that the tires have had a chance to stretch out.

I'm ready to have some tires that don't get undercutting on the side knobs...


----------



## Kyle201 (Jun 24, 2011)

Alright, well I've got a pair of the DHR II 2.8 60tpi's en route to Canada!

Maxxis informed me that if I had any local bike shops that were able to order from QBP that I should be able to get some ordered in.

$130 CAD each, shipped. Ouch, hopefully worth it!

I have also done the custom DW siping in the past. Definitely seems to help a bit for the hard rubber.


----------



## Shredman69 (Apr 1, 2007)

allenms said:


> Shred and anyone who's been logging a lot of time on the new Maxxis 2.8's:
> 
> Please post some pics of the tire wear and width measurements at your ride pressure now that the tires have had a chance to stretch out. I'm ready to have some tires that don't get undercutting on the side knobs...


Well, I've had my DHRII's for a few months now and I finally had to add 2oz of Stan's sealant to the rear tire this past Sunday after I got a puncture during my ride. Up until then, I had been running the tires tubless with NO sealant, for a few months!!! The front still has no sealant too. Anyway, here are the measurements and pics of the front and rear. They are holding up nicely. The rear is obviously wearing faster. Front psi is 13-14 and the rear is 17-18. Both are about 2.74ish knob to knob.


----------



## Carl Mega (Jan 17, 2004)

Timely posts. Just got my 26x2.8 DHF DC from Maxxis. 962gr. 67.5mm just mounted on Rabbit Holes without riding or high pressure. 

Paid full price from Maxxis and it does come w/ a nice bag...but I wonder about the QBP route since Universal, etc basically skin the QBP site... According to another poster they were waiting til Nov. Whatever tho - psyched to dork around on the plus bike again.


----------



## Nubcakes (Jan 12, 2017)

I was poking around for more tires in the 26x3.0 area and found 2 more options from Duro. If you go to the bottom of their catalog* you can look at all models in a specific size. I checked 26x3.0 and found they actually have 2 models; 
1) Razorback (page 19) - a downhill tire
2) Beach Bum (page 31) - something something cruising sand tire?

* - http://durotire.com/wp-content/uploads/2017/02/DURO-Bike-Feb-2016_LR.pdf

So far here are the 2.6x3.0 tires on the market that I know of. Lemme know if I am missing any.

Surly Knard 
Vee Tire T-Fatty 
WTB Ranger
Duro Razorback
Duro Beachbum


----------



## arr2k (Aug 4, 2017)

Hello, I have been running these 120 tpi 26x2.8 DHF and DHR2 tires on my Transition Suppressor for about a week now, they measure 65mm at the carcass at 67mm at knob, this is on flow mk3 rims. Lowered my BB with about 5mm with an offset bushing to keep it at the stock height, HA dropped to 64.5.... ,D
Inflated the 17.5 front and 22 rear these are absolutely the best tires i have ever had, really stable at high speeds and when boosting of stuff, extremely fun tires and endless grip when you need it! Surface around here is mostly soft/loamy singletrack with some roots and rocks, tires have rolled about 70-80km already but there is no visible wear.


----------



## StevePodraza (Jun 29, 2006)

dam good looking bike with the plus tires! now I'm thinking on going 26+ on my liteville 301! currently running 27.5 x 2.5WT minion and 26 x 2.4 ardent rear! love it but need to upgrade my wheels. So the MK3's work well with the 2.8's? thank you


----------



## StevePodraza (Jun 29, 2006)

hey arr2k is that a 26" fork or 650B?


----------



## Shredman69 (Apr 1, 2007)

StevePodraza said:


> dam good looking bike with the plus tires! now I'm thinking on going 26+ on my liteville 301! currently running 27.5 x 2.5WT minion and 26 x 2.4 ardent rear! love it but need to upgrade my wheels. So the MK3's work well with the 2.8's? thank you


The 2.8's will work on the Flow's, but for best results, Maxxis recommends 39mm internal rim width minimum. See #6 on the pic below. A skinnier rim will be more apt to squirm, roll or burp and require more air pressure to prevent that. But then with higher pressures you'll get less traction, more bounce and less comfort. Either way, you should get them. You won't be disappointed. :thumbsup:


----------



## arr2k (Aug 4, 2017)

StevePodraza said:


> hey arr2k is that a 26" fork or 650B?


26" pike. I think the rangers are slightly more voluminous, tried them aswell, found them much softer in the casing so they required higher pressure. The flows i think are a good compromise, the tire is maybe a little rounded, but also maybe a little faster rolling and easier to flick from side to side. I found 22 psi was needed to keep the tire from squirming in the corners, but i dont really see the point of going lower than that in the rear


----------



## patrick2cents (Apr 30, 2010)

StevePodraza said:


> dam good looking bike with the plus tires! now I'm thinking on going 26+ on my liteville 301! currently running 27.5 x 2.5WT minion and 26 x 2.4 ardent rear! love it but need to upgrade my wheels. So the MK3's work well with the 2.8's? thank you


I've got a 2.8 dhf on a mk3, no issues with squirm or anything similar... It's easily the best aggressive front tire I've ever ridden (in loose condition, not sure about really hard packed trails)


----------



## allenms (Feb 15, 2014)

Shredman69 said:


> Well, I've had my DHRII's for a few months now and I finally had to add 2oz of Stan's sealant to the rear tire this past Sunday after I got a puncture during my ride. Up until then, I had been running the tires tubless with NO sealant, for a few months!!! The front still has no sealant too. Anyway, here are the measurements and pics of the front and rear. They are holding up nicely. The rear is obviously wearing faster. Front psi is 13-14 and the rear is 17-18. Both are about 2.74ish knob to knob.


Thanks Shred. Good info and pics. I'm guessing the section widths are also about 2.74" on your i40mm LB rims?

Side knob undercutting looks fairly negligible compared to the other tire options, but that's not too surprising given their large area.

I'm leaning toward running DHRII's front as well as the rear by choice because it looks like they'll provide maximum traction. Back in the olden days, I ran Panaracer 2.1 Smokes front and rear because the Dart 2.1 had too short of side knobs to hook up well in dry, loose conditions. Rolling resistance up front is irrelevant to me because most trails here are so steep that going uphill is a slog and the front tire has little weight on it. Downhills are so fast that rolling resistance means nothing.

I like that the Minion's crown and tread lateral profile also looks a bit flatter than the Rangers, which seems like they'll effectively make a larger contact patch. The Rangers are perhaps the roundest profile tires I've ever had, even when mounted on a wide rim. Which in my opinion, makes them the least desirable choice of the 26+ tire options for folks who use < i39mm rims. The Dirt Wizards are a good compromise on profile, but the tread compound needs to be a step softer...


----------



## allenms (Feb 15, 2014)

StevePodraza said:


> dam good looking bike with the plus tires! now I'm thinking on going 26+ on my liteville 301! currently running 27.5 x 2.5WT minion and 26 x 2.4 ardent rear! love it but need to upgrade my wheels. So the MK3's work well with the 2.8's? thank you


The i40mm WTB Scraper has effectively the same ERD as the i29mm MK3. So the same spoke lengths can be used with either.

Benefits: More stability, ~0.15"/3.7mm wider section, a larger footprint, and can be run at lower pressure. Lower pressure not only provides better traction and stability, the tire actually rolls with less resistance over rough terrain.

Happy with i29mm rims? I'm absolutely NOT criticizing. That is totally cool with me.

I'm just encouraging folks to get the maximum benefit from 26+ tires. Has anyone who's gone to wider rims regretted it? None that I know of...


----------



## Shredman69 (Apr 1, 2007)

allenms said:


> Thanks Shred. Good info and pics. I'm guessing the section widths are also about 2.74" on your i40mm LB rims?
> 
> Side knob undercutting looks fairly negligible compared to the other tire options, but that's not too surprising given their large area.
> 
> ...


Thanks bro! Yep, the pics are on my i40 LB rims. I put the DHRII front and back for the same reasons u gave. And when they need replacing, I'll get the same ones.:thumbsup:


----------



## 96Turner (Jul 22, 2017)

*Ranger 2.8s on Flows Mk3*









Running 2.8 Rangers on mk3 Flows (i29) at 22 psi rear 19psi front 2.67" width 27.25" dia. Absolutley amazing change, they are way faster uphill and down compared to my 2.35 Nobby Nic or AMV Vee which used to be my best tires in choppy and loose singletrack. Way more fun, faster, less fatigue on my body, I'm sold on 26 + :thumbsup:

2002 Turner XCE


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

96Turner, the pic isn't showing...

It's awesome that Dave engineered in lotsa clearance on the early frames.
I have an 06 SixPack with 3.0's on Dually's. Love the hell outta the fatness!


----------



## allenms (Feb 15, 2014)

96Turner said:


> Running 2.8 Rangers on mk3 Flows (i29) at 22 psi rear 19psi front 2.67" width 27.25" dia. Absolutley amazing change, they are way faster uphill and down compared to my 2.35 Nobby Nic or AMV Vee which used to be my best tires in choppy and loose singletrack. Way more fun, faster, less fatigue on my body, I'm sold on 26 + :thumbsup:
> 
> 2002 Turner XCE


Right on! 

Spread the word. 26+ is an awesome upgrade and let's generate enough buyer base to keep the tire and rim manufacturers producing and expanding our options. 27.5+ has really taken off and it would be nice to have more tire models trickling down to 26+ :thumbsup:


----------



## 96Turner (Jul 22, 2017)

BansheeRune said:


> 96Turner, the pic isn't showing...
> 
> It's awesome that Dave engineered in lotsa clearance on the early frames.
> I have an 06 SixPack with 3.0's on Dually's. Love the hell outta the fatness!


Tried to fix it, is the pic showing now?

Like the 6 pack, I just picked up an 02 RFX, much more clearance than the XCE, going to try it with these wheels as well in a 140mm 13.5" BB setup. Might build a i45 scraper 3.0 for it and run it as a 120/130mm travel 13"BB in the future, but also have the parts to build it up as a 180/200 14.5"BB if I get to the mountains.

Dave always had the smart ideas to allow as much clearance and modification and interchangeability as possible which is awesome with these old indestructible frames.


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

Pic is showing now! Yeah, my SixPack has 14.5" and I'm not willing to drop it lower cause the performance is still top notch.


----------



## allenms (Feb 15, 2014)

I've joined the 2.8 Minion train. Couldn't take it any longer -- gotta check 'em out after having spent plenty of time on Dirt Wizards and 3.0 & 2.8 Rangers.

But ouch! $219.99 for two 2.80 Minion DHR II 120TPI Triple Compound EXO Tubeless Ready tires. Most I've ever spent on bike tires. But they're special...

I was surprised by the description on the Maxxis website:

"The Minion DHRII is the Yang to the DHF's Yin, the perfect complement, and now available for the most capable plus bikes on the market. Proven paddle knobs down the center not only provide decreased rolling resistance compared to the DHF but also offer increased braking when the trail gets loose."

Interesting. Don't people usually think the DHF has lower rolling resistance?

Yes, I'm going to repost this quote on the 'DHF vs DHR2 2.8' thread.


----------



## phreeky (Sep 25, 2015)

Nope. DHR2 has bigger/wide centre knobs for braking, however they're very braking-focused - they're ramped to lower rolling resistance.


----------



## slimat99 (May 21, 2008)

trekninja said:


> unfortunately i dont see a demand either. i think 26+ is going to die before its really born


You are probably right. I think the same for 650b+ and 29+. That said, 2.6 might live a long life. Schwalbe just released a 26x2.6 Magic Mary. I'm currently running discontinued Specialized 2.5 SX tires (Chunder, and Clutch) they measure 2.55 on 25mm rim and fill up my 650b fork like a 27x2.3 tire does. Whether the industry decides to call 2.6 plus we'll have to wait an see. My guess is the entire plus market will settle back were we were 10 years ago with 2.6 tires measuring very close to old big 2.5's like the Muddy Marry, Specialized Clutch.....


----------



## allenms (Feb 15, 2014)

slimat99 said:


> You are probably right. I think the same for 650b+ and 29+. That said, 2.6 might live a long life. Schwalbe just released a 26x2.6 Magic Mary. I'm currently running discontinued Specialized 2.5 SX tires (Chunder, and Clutch) they measure 2.55 on 25mm rim and fill up my 650b fork like a 27x2.3 tire does. Whether the industry decides to call 2.6 plus we'll have to wait an see. My guess is the entire plus market will settle back were we were 10 years ago with 2.6 tires measuring very close to old big 2.5's like the Muddy Marry, Specialized Clutch.....


It's been a long time since trekninja made that post and 26+ didn't die before it was born. While I doubt that plus bikes in any wheel size will dominate the market, there are now a substantial number of 'true' plus-size tires, rims, and compatible bikes available.

I'm concerned about the viability of the 26+ tire market, but as far as sub-1000g decently functional tires goes, we've gone from just the Surly DW and now have WTB and Maxxis investing in production and marketing. Hopefully more models will be available if sales support it.

But since some standard 27.5 bikes can accommodate 26+ tires, that may drive demand by folks with those bikes who want to experience the plus advantages.

If you haven't given plus a serious try, meaning i39mm to i45mm rims with light, flexible casing plus tires at < 20psi, then you don't know why plus isn't going to just wither up and die that easily. Seeing a Muddy Mary 2.5 is what drove me to build a 26+ wheelset with Duallys to run 120 tpi DWs. But a heavy, thick casing 2.5 on an i22mm rim is not a plus setup.

Try it, you might just find it's an upgrade that you'd push for keeping...


----------



## phreeky (Sep 25, 2015)

Part of me wants to try a 26+ in my FS, just for **** and giggles. I think the good thing is that some 26+ options came out - the tooling is there so they'll probably keep pumping those models out (I assume in batches, so availability will come and go).

The downsize for 26+ is that by the time it hit most peoples consideration/visability, those with the big $$ to spend had mostly already moved to a bigger diameter wheel - and those particularly interested in plus wheels had already moved to 27.5+.

If I can find really cheap way of trying (existing hubs, stealing some approp length spokes of other wheels, some cheap wide rims) then I'll lace some wheels together and have a go. I can almost sneak low-tread 27.5x2.8s in the rear already of my 27.5 FS, and successfully get them in the front, so 2.8s both ends might be worth it for a bit of fun.


----------



## Carl Mega (Jan 17, 2004)

Quick follow-up... Approx 69mm after riding a bunch. As expected, this tire is legit - maybe that final nudge if someone is still on the fence...



Carl Mega said:


> Timely posts. Just got my 26x2.8 DHF DC from Maxxis. 962gr. 67.5mm just mounted on Rabbit Holes without riding or high pressure.


----------



## Shredman69 (Apr 1, 2007)

allenms said:


> I've joined the 2.8 Minion train. Couldn't take it any longer -- gotta check 'em out after having spent plenty of time on Dirt Wizards and 3.0 & 2.8 Rangers.
> 
> But ouch! $219.99 for two 2.80 Minion DHR II 120TPI Triple Compound EXO Tubeless Ready tires. Most I've ever spent on bike tires. But they're special...
> 
> ...


I have heard people say that the DHF has lower rolling resistance, but from my experience and from what Maxxis says the DHRII does. The DHRII is slightly wider too. I prefer the DHRII front and rear, for better braking and rolling, (side grip is pretty much the same) but either way they're both awesome tires. There a little heavier than the DW's or Rangers, but they're also chunkier and more capable in knarley conditions I think.


----------



## allenms (Feb 15, 2014)

Definitely jonesing to try out the Minions. They're scheduled to be delivered tomorrow.

I've never used Maxxis bicycle tires before, even though I've tried a ton of different tires since starting 'real' mountain biking in 1992.

The only Maxxis tires I have had were excellent, but hard to come by in North America. Ultra-soft compound with awesome grip and short tread life:


----------



## Shredman69 (Apr 1, 2007)

allenms said:


> Definitely jonesing to try out the Minions. They're scheduled to be delivered tomorrow.
> 
> I've never used Maxxis bicycle tires before, even though I've tried a ton of different tires since starting 'real' mountain biking in 1992.
> 
> The only Maxxis tires I have had were excellent, but hard to come by in North America. Ultra-soft compound with awesome grip and short tread life:


Wow, I've never seen those Maxxis Supermoto tires before. What Supermoto do u have? I used to race mine and I ran Dunlop slicks until I stopped racing. Now I have Michelin's on it. I know it's not MTB related, but it's 2 wheels and I like to share, so here's my SM. In white and in black. I'm #13 in the middle pic and #8 in in blk trim.


----------



## allenms (Feb 15, 2014)

Shredman69 said:


> Wow, I've never seen those Maxxis Supermoto tires before. What Supermoto do u have?.


Huskys are so cool:thumbsup:

Pic#1: It's this one, remember now? I like to have enough tread to at least get a bit of grip when I go from winding pavement to gravel, which is a continuum of drifting that would be scary with straight up sport bike tires.

Currently, I on the last of my stock of front pencil eraser soft Avon Pro Extreme Rain sport bike race tires (mounted backwards for more bite on dirt) and on back sumo-compound Avon Distanzia. Neither are available anymore. Crap, I hate obsolescence.:madman: Don't know what I'll get next.

Pic#2: I ran Michelin Power Pure back when I had this Aprilia Dorsoduro death machine. God I loved it and the V-twin sound it made through the carbon SBK Leo Vinces. But I couldn't keep it under 85 mph...


----------



## Shredman69 (Apr 1, 2007)

Nice rides man! Yeah, it's hard not to be a hooligan on a SM!:thumbsup:


----------



## allenms (Feb 15, 2014)

Shredman69 said:


> Nice rides man! Yeah, it's hard not to be a hooligan on a SM!:thumbsup:


Actually, it's IMPOSSIBLE not to be a hooligan on a SM! :lol:

But back to our bad-ass + bicycles. Maybe that's why I'm sold on plus tires -- it lets us rip more aggressively than on skinny tires.

I'll need to remember to add *"makes you feel like a mountain bike hooligan"* to the list of benefits I spew about changing to a plus setup.


----------



## Shredman69 (Apr 1, 2007)

allenms said:


> Actually, it's IMPOSSIBLE not to be a hooligan on a SM! :lol:
> 
> But back to our bad-ass + bicycles. Maybe that's why I'm sold on plus tires -- it lets us rip more aggressively than on skinny tires.
> 
> I'll need to remember to add *"makes you feel like a mountain bike hooligan"* to the list of benefits I spew about changing to a plus setup.


Yeah, for sure! I'm stoked on 26+. I don't ever plan on going back to regular size tires. These just have way too many advantages and are way too much fun. If I ever get a 27.5 frame, it will have to have clearance for 26+.


----------



## allenms (Feb 15, 2014)

Shredman69 said:


> Yeah, for sure! I'm stoked on 26+. I don't ever plan on going back to regular size tires. These just have way too many advantages and are way too much fun. If I ever get a 27.5 frame, it will have to have clearance for 26+.


Absolutely!

But wait. Your Uzzi already is effectively a 27.5 bike. If the distance from axle centerline to fork brace or frame braces is at least 13-7/8" you should clear a 27.5 x 2.35 tire. If it's 14", then should clear a 2.4


----------



## Shredman69 (Apr 1, 2007)

allenms said:


> Absolutely!
> 
> But wait. Your Uzzi already is effectively a 27.5 bike. If the distance from axle centerline to fork brace or frame braces is at least 13-7/8" you should clear a 27.5 x 2.35 tire. If it's 14", then should clear a 2.4


Well, technically yes it is. But only in the rear dropout setting. Luckily the rear dropout has 3 adjustable positions that allow for that. The rear position lowers the bb, slackens the front end and lengthens the wheelbase/chainstays, so it works out perfect for 26+.:cornut:


----------



## ideate (May 28, 2016)

For those wondering, I found a place to buy 2.8 Maxxis Minions in Australia! ~$100 for dual compound and about $120 for 3C. Thinking about some Light Bicycle 26+ rims.. what else are people using??


----------



## Shredman69 (Apr 1, 2007)

ideate said:


> For those wondering, I found a place to buy 2.8 Maxxis Minions in Australia! ~$100 for dual compound and about $120 for 3C. Thinking about some Light Bicycle 26+ rims.. what else are people using??


U can't go wrong with the LB 26+ rims! I have nothing but good to say about mine. They have been awesome. There are also the Nextie crocodile 26+ rims that Allenms has and I'm sure those are some nice rims too. Either one would be a great choice. :thumbsup:


----------



## allenms (Feb 15, 2014)

Shredman69 said:


> U can't go wrong with the LB 26+ rims! I have nothing but good to say about mine. They have been awesome. There are also the Nextie crocodile 26+ rims that Allenms has and I'm sure those are some nice rims too. Either one would be a great choice. :thumbsup:


^^^^^ Ditto what Shred said!

Light and stiff beyond anything. Either rim is in the + sweet spot for width and will provide laser sharp handling.

Wheel builds with them are a piece of cake too. You don't actually true the rim to the hub, since the rims are so rigid you instead get the hub centered to the rim and make sure the spoke tension is uniform for each set of spokes.

Easy, durable, awesome...


----------



## teddyfirehouse (Apr 3, 2010)

arr2k said:


> 26" pike. I think the rangers are slightly more voluminous, tried them aswell, found them much softer in the casing so they required higher pressure. The flows i think are a good compromise, the tire is maybe a little rounded, but also maybe a little faster rolling and easier to flick from side to side. I found 22 psi was needed to keep the tire from squirming in the corners, but i dont really see the point of going lower than that in the rear


Hey thanks for posting this. I've been trying to figure out if these would work on my 26" Pike. How much clearance do you have left?


----------



## teddyfirehouse (Apr 3, 2010)

Hey after reading through this thread I think I'm wanting to throw some 2.8 Minions on my 26" Enduro. It'll have a Pike 26. 

Is it pretty settled that they're about 27.5 inches in diameter and 2.65-2.75 inches wide? I'm running 28mm rims and it seems like a few of you guys have around the same size. 

Would raising my bottom bracket height around 5mm do much damage to the handling?

What kind of clearance would I need? If my guesstimates are correct I'd say I'm left with about 3/8inch.

Thanks!


----------



## patrick2cents (Apr 30, 2010)

teddyfirehouse said:


> Hey after reading through this thread I think I'm wanting to throw some 2.8 Minions on my 26" Enduro. It'll have a Pike 26.
> 
> Is it pretty settled that they're about 27.5 inches in diameter and 2.65-2.75 inches wide? I'm running 28mm rims and it seems like a few of you guys have around the same size.
> 
> ...


I have mine on i29 Stan's flow mk3, I can't say the bb height change is noticable in the handling of the bike (and I'm of the opinion that bb drop/rise is more important, and doesn't change with wheel size). I think the widest lug is about 2.7"


----------



## ideate (May 28, 2016)

Its funny they list 39mm inner rim as a requirement for the 2.8's.. nearly as funny as having to wear eye protection when "servicing" tyres.


----------



## Shredman69 (Apr 1, 2007)

ut:


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

teddyfirehouse said:


> Hey after reading through this thread I think I'm wanting to throw some 2.8 Minions on my 26" Enduro. It'll have a Pike 26.
> 
> Is it pretty settled that they're about 27.5 inches in diameter and 2.65-2.75 inches wide? I'm running 28mm rims and it seems like a few of you guys have around the same size.
> 
> ...


Handling will not change without changing the caster angle. If you change the elevation of either axle this will be the result. If both axles remain the same height no change in caster angle exists so no handling issue results.


----------



## teddyfirehouse (Apr 3, 2010)

Just put in an order for the 26x2.8 DHF and DHRII 60TPI for my Enduro 26. I'll let you guys know how it goes!


----------



## jmmUT (Sep 15, 2008)

teddyfirehouse said:


> Hey thanks for posting this. I've been trying to figure out if these would work on my 26" Pike. How much clearance do you have left?


I'm running a 3.0 Ranger on an old Transition Revolution 36 rim and an old Pike. I have about 5mm around. So in dry conditions, it's fine. But mud could be an issue.


----------



## allenms (Feb 15, 2014)

Shredman69 said:


> Well, I've had my DHRII's for a few months now and I finally had to add 2oz of Stan's sealant to the rear tire this past Sunday after I got a puncture during my ride. Up until then, I had been running the tires tubless with NO sealant, for a few months!!! The front still has no sealant too..


Sure enough! Minions hold air fine without sealant. Mounted 'em up dry and losing no pressure. Guess the EXO + TR factors result in nil air permeability.

But after give it some thought, I'm gonna play it safe and put in a couple of ounces of sealant for peace of mind while hauling downhill at speed through rocky terrain. Plus to minimize risk to the pricy tires, CF rims, injury, loss of income since I'm self-employed...


----------



## Shredman69 (Apr 1, 2007)

allenms said:


> Sure enough! Minions hold air fine without sealant. Mounted 'em up dry and losing no pressure. Guess the EXO + TR factors result in nil air permeability.
> 
> But after give it some thought, I'm gonna play it safe and put in a couple of ounces of sealant for peace of mind while hauling downhill at speed through rocky terrain. Plus to minimize risk to the pricy tires, CF rims, injury, loss of income since I'm self-employed...


I hear u, however I carry a small 2oz bottle of Stan's with me on my rides as well as a presta valve core removal tool, so if I do get a flat on the trail I can just pop out the valve core and squirt in the sealant, pump it back up and ride. For larger holes that won't seal on their own, I have small Mtn bike tire plugs that seal those up, although I haven't had to use those in a long time. I ride through fast rocky terrain too, but I don't think having no sealant will result in any injury or damage to tire or rim. If u got a large hole in the tire, it goes flat with or without Stan's. So either way I just stop and fix it. With no sealant, I save 4oz of rotating weight, (2oz now since I had to put some sealant in the rear tire) so that helps keep it a little lighter.:thumbsup:


----------



## allenms (Feb 15, 2014)

Shredman69 said:


> I hear u, however I carry a small 2oz bottle of Stan's with me on my rides as well as a presta valve core removal tool, so if I do get a flat on the trail I can just pop out the valve core and squirt in the sealant, pump it back up and ride. For larger holes that won't seal on their own, I have small Mtn bike tire plugs that seal those up, although I haven't had to use those in a long time. I ride through fast rocky terrain too, but I don't think having no sealant will result in any injury or damage to tire or rim. If u got a large hole in the tire, it goes flat with or without Stan's. So either way I just stop and fix it. With no sealant, I save 4oz of rotating weight, (2oz now since I had to put some sealant in the rear tire) so that helps keep it a little lighter.:thumbsup:


Hmmm. I carry the 2 oz bottle too. Been thinking about it since they've only lost 0.5 psi per day dry. That's far better than Rangers with plenty of sealant!


----------



## allenms (Feb 15, 2014)

allenms said:


> Hmmm. I carry the 2 oz bottle too. Been thinking about it since they've only lost 0.5 psi per day dry. That's far better than Rangers with plenty of sealant!


:thumbsup: Minion DHR II 2.8 tubeless 120 tpi EXO - no sealant :thumbsup:

Did a 'smoke test' yesterday on the Dakota Ridge continuum of variable rocks. Pounded through all kinds of rocks, ledges, and off camber surfaces. Zero pressure loss since yesterday morning.

3C compound traction was outstanding and grip on side-sloping rock surfaces was as good as it gets. Tread shows nil wear and took some hard sidewall scrubs without any real damage. The carbon rims are gathering plenty of scars lately, but none that look structurally serious.

If this kind of performance holds up, then these tires are the bomb...


----------



## Shredman69 (Apr 1, 2007)

Nice! Yeah, 120tpi DHRII is my new go to tire, until something else comes along that's better, and I just don't see that happening anytime soon. The fact that it can be run without sealant is just the icing on the cake! Awesome tire!


----------



## jsnsanchez (Oct 16, 2005)

allenms said:


> :thumbsup: Minion DHR II 2.8 tubeless 120 tpi EXO - no sealant :thumbsup:
> 
> Did a 'smoke test' yesterday on the Dakota Ridge continuum of variable rocks. Pounded through all kinds of rocks, ledges, and off camber surfaces. Zero pressure loss since yesterday morning.
> 
> ...


Like where you're going with this! Literally?? Thinking of doing 26+ on a 2015 trek slash 27.5. I need to find out what the dimensions are on the chain and seat stays to see what kind of clearance is there. Anybody out there try 26+ on a slash?


----------



## allenms (Feb 15, 2014)

Shredman69 said:


> Nice! Yeah, 120tpi DHRII is my new go to tire, until something else comes along that's better, and I just don't see that happening anytime soon. The fact that it can be run without sealant is just the icing on the cake! Awesome tire!


I've decided that the new Minion is actually likely to be the *least expensive* tire option to own given its potential longevity.

DWs last decently long, given the (too) hard compound.

Ranger 2.8 F/L on back is near death after about 100 miles, which makes it the *most expensive* option. Ranger 3.0 HG/L on front wears well for me though.


----------



## allenms (Feb 15, 2014)

jsnsanchez said:


> Like where you're going with this! Literally Thinking of doing 26+ on a 2015 trek slash 27.5. I need to find out what the dimensions are on the chain and seat stays to see what kind of clearance is there. Anybody out there try 26+ on a slash?


Given that there's plenty of room in my 2010 26er Trek Remedy with 3x9 drivetrain to run 26+, I'd expect it should be no problem.

Measure axle centerline to nearest point of chain and seat stays. GTG if >= 13.8".

Measure inside surface of chain with most inboard gear combo to left chain stay inside at 13" from axle centerline. GTG if >= 2.9". May have to dish wheel slightly left or right as needed.

:thumbsup:


----------



## allenms (Feb 15, 2014)

Sidewall scrub pics of Ranger 2.8 F/L rear tire on i43 mm rim for folks worried about the non-tough casing version not being able to take abuse.

I've been riding through a lot of rock gardens with embedded rock 'bookends'. The tires have been scuffed on both sides nearly the full circumference without failure.

As for the casing threadlines showing, I don't recall if they were there when the tire was new. Pressure was 16-17 psi. If they weren't showing when new, then of course the rock scrubbing could be scraping the sidewall rubber off, or the casing could be breaking down by excessive flexure when impacting rock 'steps', or both.

In any case, I anticipate that the tire will be trashed soon due to tread wear before a sidewall failure would occur. The Ranger 2.8 rear and 3.0 front have been moved to the Dually rim wheels now that the DHR IIs are on the Nextie Croc rim wheels.


----------



## ideate (May 28, 2016)

2.8 Minions are cool. So are pictures. Knobs are bigger on 2.8 vs 2.5.. Interesting.


----------



## Shredman69 (Apr 1, 2007)

allenms said:


> Sidewall scrub pics of Ranger 2.8 F/L rear tire on i43 mm rim for folks worried about the non-tough casing version not being able to take abuse.
> 
> I've been riding through a lot of rock gardens with embedded rock 'bookends'. The tires have been scuffed on both sides nearly the full circumference without failure.
> 
> ...


This is what I've been trying to tell people who say that plus size tires, especially 120 tpi are not durable and are prone to side wall cuts. That's just plain bs. I've actually gotten more sidewall cuts in my regular size 2.35-2.5 tires than I've ever had with my plus size tires. I think part of the reason is they are much higher volume combined with lower pressures, they will conform to the trail/rocks/roots instead of tearing or puncturing as easy as a regular size tire.


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

Shredman, hafta agree with ya on the tire durability scene. Of course a tire is gonna crap out when a basher hits the sharpest edge of an obstacle or aims for the sharpest rocks and such. Common sense seems to be optional these days and when someone slices up their tires they blame the tire rather than taking ownership of poor choices they made in terms of line etc. 

My Rocket Ron's survived two weeks of daily trail rides in Arizona in January. Yeah, there are some scuffs on Sarge's shoes but with the activities he participated in they are in mint condition. A puncture happened with a cactus thorn finding an unsuspecting bike tire, so, welcome to the world of offroad riding with a bicycle.


----------



## Shredman69 (Apr 1, 2007)

BansheeRune said:


> Shredman, hafta agree with ya on the tire durability scene. Of course a tire is gonna crap out when a basher hits the sharpest edge of an obstacle or aims for the sharpest rocks and such. Common sense seems to be optional these days and when someone slices up their tires they blame the tire rather than taking ownership of poor choices they made in terms of line etc.
> 
> My Rocket Ron's survived two weeks of daily trail rides in Arizona in January. Yeah, there are some scuffs on Sarge's shoes but with the activities he participated in they are in mint condition. A puncture happened with a cactus thorn finding an unsuspecting bike tire, so, welcome to the world of offroad riding with a bicycle.


Exactly!:thumbsup:


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

It's all about learning to ride and a term that eludes many... Finesse!


----------



## Nubcakes (Jan 12, 2017)

After 6 months and 320~350 miles on Michigan trails here is the tread wear on WTB Rangers 26x3.0 Tough and Fast;








Here you can see some accelerated wear on the edge knobs. Whether or not that is due to me using 65mm wide rim, my riding style, or the terrain; I do not know.








Having ridden them across hardpack, loose gravel/dirt, roots, rocks, tarmac, grass, sand, and some mud I can say they are a lot faster than the fatbike tires I've used in the past. They grip almost everything well enough to inspire some confidence except mud. The rangers work on light mud that you don't sink into much, but anything more than an inch or so and its gameover. Stick to your fatbike tires like Nates or Dillingers for that sort of thing!

I wish I had some other Plus size tires to compare them to but I don't and I don't have any other bikes to compare performance against.


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

The Mayor will continue to be dressed exclusively in a pair of 4.8's. Sarge, Wildcat and the SixPack will be exclusively 3.0's cause compromise is not an option.


----------



## Nubcakes (Jan 12, 2017)

BansheeRune said:


> The Mayor will continue to be dressed exclusively in a pair of 4.8's. Sarge, Wildcat and the SixPack will be exclusively 3.0's cause compromise is not an option.


The proletariat will rise and topple the oppressors with an avalanche of spent cablehousing and taco'd rims!


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

Nubcakes said:


> The proletariat will rise and topple the oppressors with an avalanche of spent cablehousing and taco'd rims!


Mmmm, tacos!!


----------



## newfangled (Sep 13, 2010)

Got a light/fast 3.0 Ranger last week, which replaced a 60tpi Dirtwizard that I'd had upfront for a year and a bit (the DW got rotated to the back).

I'd grown to like the DW quite a bit, but with a rigid bike it's really noticeable how much more cushy the Ranger is. I don't think it's a volume-thing, so much as the fact that the DW just has a really firm casing.

Anyway, I knew the traction would change, but wasn't really expecting overall "feel" to change much, but the whole thing is a lot zippier (even with the DW still on the back).


----------



## allenms (Feb 15, 2014)

newfangled said:


> Got a light/fast 3.0 Ranger last week, which replaced a 60tpi Dirtwizard that I'd had upfront for a year and a bit (the DW got rotated to the back).
> 
> I'd grown to like the DW quite a bit, but with a rigid bike it's really noticeable how much more cushy the Ranger is. I don't think it's a volume-thing, so much as the fact that the DW just has a really firm casing.
> 
> Anyway, I knew the traction would change, but wasn't really expecting overall "feel" to change much, but the whole thing is a lot zippier (even with the DW still on the back).


60 tpi DW? The 26+ size is only produced in 120 tpi and 27 tpi. Perhaps you have the 27 tpi or are you running 27.5+?

In any case, for the 26+ versions, I found the Ranger 3.0 (HG/F) to be an excellent front tire that worked better with a DW (120 tpi) on back than a Ranger 2.8. The DW would at times drift momentarily (front and/or rear) while transitioning from the center to side knobs, but always hooked up when it counted.

But I do think the extra volume of the Ranger 3.0 makes a difference that sets it apart compared to any of the other 2.8 tires.

Back in early 2014 when I converted to 26+, the DW was the only available tire. I hoped for more options, but would have been satisfied even if it remained the only choice.

I'm enjoying the new Maxxis DHRII 2.8 120 tpi tires right now, but the DWs will remain a viable option. The Ranger 3.0 potentially offers the biggest foot print if mounted on a really wide rim though. The Ranger 2.8 has durability problems for me as a rear tire and I wouldn't run it up front give the other tire options.


----------



## allenms (Feb 15, 2014)

Nubcakes said:


> After 6 months and 320~350 miles on Michigan trails here is the tread wear on WTB Rangers 26x3.0 Tough and Fast;
> View attachment 1154635
> 
> 
> ...


Those tires are wearing quite well for you. In the southwest US, they'd have more wear after just the first ride.

If they are ridden on a rim wide enough to engage the side knobs in hard cornering or off-camber sections, the transition side knobs shred away fast on abrasive surfaces. But a lot of folks run them on narrow rims, so the side knobs live a lazy life. But why go plus in that case?

The Ranger 3.0 is well suited for the Marge rim. It then has a neutral profile that puts down a large footprint that makes use of all the tread. If we have sustained snowy conditions this winter, I may build a Marge wheelset with a Ranger 3.0 on front and DW on back. The Ranger 2.8 is even rounder than the 3.0, and going to a rim wider than i45 mm would pouch the sidewalls out dramatically.

I've also mounted a DW and a DHRII on my Marge rim mock-up. Go back to my earlier post if you want to see the DW. The DW gets pretty square, but in a way that would provide good climbing traction in snow. The DHRII gets weird; the side knobs twist towards the middle of the tire and the center tread flattens out.

So not many 26+ choices for your Marge rim. I'm not sure that Surly still makes the Knard 3.0. Just sayin' - have you considered biulding a 27.5+ wheelset? you'd have far more tire options and the diameter might be better for that bike...


----------



## newfangled (Sep 13, 2010)

allenms said:


> 60 tpi DW? The 26+ size is only produced in 120 tpi and 27 tpi. Perhaps you have the 27 tpi or are you running 27.5+?


Nah, you're right. It's the 27tpi - it's old enough that I just remembered that it wasn't the fancy one.


----------



## Nubcakes (Jan 12, 2017)

allenms said:


> So not many 26+ choices for your Marge rim. I'm not sure that Surly still makes the Knard 3.0. Just sayin' - have you considered biulding a 27.5+ wheelset? you'd have far more tire options and the diameter might be better for that bike...


I still see Knard 26x3.0s around but they run 90 bucks a pop. Considering the T-fatty, Ranger, and Razorback all run like 50~70 and use newer compound; I don't see the appeal of the Knard.

My kind of wheel set would be very expensive to have a second set of since I use a Rohloff speedhub in the rear!


----------



## allenms (Feb 15, 2014)

Nubcakes said:


> My kind of wheel set would be very expensive to have a second set of since I use a Rohloff speedhub in the rear!


Oh my, I understand. That's rather expensive... And I was suggesting a second set of wheels, not having been adequately observant of your setup.

Now you could go to the new 27.5 fatty tires and 27.5+ tires by relacing with a set of ~65 mm 27.5 rims. But that would be blasphemy to suggest in this thread that is my home away from home.

And I do truly want to see the 26+ tire market get plenty of support since I'm pretty happy here :thumbsup:


----------



## STS (Jun 24, 2004)

Nubcakes said:


> I still see Knard 26x3.0s around but they run 90 bucks a pop. Considering the T-fatty, Ranger, and Razorback all run like 50~70 and use newer compound; I don't see the appeal of the Knard.
> 
> My kind of wheel set would be very expensive to have a second set of since I use a Rohloff speedhub in the rear!


But the razor is not available in 26+, right?


----------



## Zowie (Aug 3, 2013)

STS said:


> But the razor is not available in 26+, right?


Duro has had a 24x3 and a 26x3 for quite some time.
Long before the word 'plus' was popular in relation to bikes.

Some here take offense, as if the casing is too durable for +.


----------



## Tourendo (Jan 22, 2004)

Is there any place in Canada to buy 26+ tires. The Maxxis Canada website is useless . Only website selling 26+ I've found is Chain Reaction They only sell the WTB Ranger and only sporadically have them in stock. 

My first choice would be the DHR2 2.8


----------



## Kyle201 (Jun 24, 2011)

As far as I know for us Canadians, we're waiting until late october, to early november to get the 26+ minions. Universal cycles, Bikeman, or QBP through your bike shop will have them. All out of stock as of now...

Been loving my Duro Leopard 3" tires for the last fews years. Incredible for rocky alpine and big mountain riding. So durable and tough, very very hard to pinch flat even bottoming out on the rims a lot. Great stability in rocky chunder. Very heavy of course, but low gearing and they can still climb.

But sadly they have stopped producing the Leopard tires. Thinking of buying out the remaining stock at some shops as my stockpile is running low.


----------



## Zowie (Aug 3, 2013)

Kyle201 said:


> As far as I know for us Canadians, we're waiting until late october, to early november to get the 26+ minions. Universal cycles, Bikeman, or QBP through your bike shop will have them. All out of stock as of now...
> 
> Been loving my Duro Leopard 3" tires for the last fews years. Incredible for rocky alpine and big mountain riding. So durable and tough, very very hard to pinch flat even bottoming out on the rims a lot. Great stability in rocky chunder. Very heavy of course, but low gearing and they can still climb.
> 
> But sadly they have stopped producing the Leopard tires. Thinking of buying out the remaining stock at some shops as my stockpile is running low.


Unicyclist.com is still importing them, but they may be it at this point.
Duro Racing Wildlife Leopard 26 x 3.0 DH Tire | unicycle.com

Oh, and if it makes you feel any better about the Maxxis plus stuff, those of us in the US who like buying stuff from their LBS are hanging out to dry as well.


----------



## Shredman69 (Apr 1, 2007)

Zowie said:


> Unicyclist.com is still importing them, but they may be it at this point.
> Duro Racing Wildlife Leopard 26 x 3.0 DH Tire | unicycle.com
> 
> Oh, and if it makes you feel any better about the Maxxis plus stuff, those of us in the US who like buying stuff from their LBS are hanging out to dry as well.


1570 grams for that Leopard! Heavy as fook! I thought my Minnions were heavy at 940g, but damn! Too heavy for me. :nono:


----------



## Magsrgod (Jun 21, 2006)

Anyone familiar enough with a Yeti Sb6 to know if 26+ would work on them? I know Maxxis 27.5 2.6 tires will fit but its an angry fit. I love 27.5+ tires and its started to make me think outside the box a little. 

I've been eyeballing the Evil Calling, then I started thinking why not try the Yeti with 26+. I just don't want to drop hundreds on a test set of wheels and have it be a failure!


----------



## Cornfield (Apr 15, 2012)

If the Sb6 can fit 27.5 there's a pretty good chance 26+ will work. My Camber was on the list of 27.5 compatible bikes and I'm running 2.8s, which are closer to 2.6.

If you can post pics of the rear tire clearance and give us measurements we could make a pretty good guess. Also; what kinda fork?


----------



## Magsrgod (Jun 21, 2006)

I dont have a caliper but I can get some quick measurements and post them up. Fork is a 2016 Fox 36 160mm 15x100 Non boost.


----------



## Cornfield (Apr 15, 2012)

Magsrgod said:


> Fork is a 2016 Fox 36 160mm 15x100 Non boost.


From a quick image search it looks like there's loads of room in that fork. I'm not familiar with it, maybe someone else that is will chime in.


----------



## Magsrgod (Jun 21, 2006)

Here's a few pictures with various crappy lighting. Current tire is a 2.3 minion ss









Sent from my SM-G892A using Tapatalk


----------



## Magsrgod (Jun 21, 2006)

Cornfield said:


> From a quick image search it looks like there's loads of room in that fork. I'm not familiar with it, maybe someone else that is will chime in.


Yeah the fork wont be an issue, I can fit a 27.5 Plus tire in there, its the rear triangle that might be a squeeze!


----------



## allenms (Feb 15, 2014)

Magsrgod said:


> Yeah the fork wont be an issue, I can fit a 27.5 Plus tire in there, its the rear triangle that might be a squeeze!


Yes for fork based on Shredman69's 2015 Fox 36 180 mm for Minion DHRII 26 x 2.8 120 tpi 3C EXO mounted on i40 mm rim. See post #991 on page 10 of this thread.

On i43 mm rim for same tire, mine measure a maximum width of 2.74" across widest knobs and 2.75" across section when at the 15 - 20 psi range. Tires vary a bit around the circumference, so I measure many places and also consider 'wobble' when determining fit. More typically, they are closer to 2.72-2.73" wide. Going to a narrower rim won't make the knob width much less. Diameter measures 27.44" in that pressure range.

Ranger 26 x 2.8" Light casing runs just a bit narrower. Dirt Wizard 120 tpi 26 x 2.75 measures up to 2.80" across knobs.

I also allow a minimum of 2 mm clearance between the widest tire point and nearest frame or fork point, and to the chain in its most inboard position, for my bike. _So for my bike_ with i43 mm rims, which has 3.0" minimum width chain-to-frame width, the Minion and Ranger 2.8" clear easily and I had no problems with the DW 2.75".

Other people state they need more clearance than that to prevent rubbing on their bikes. You can possibly prevent frame damage by wrapping that location with thin abrasion resistant tape. It's a risk that you have to assess for your specific bike.


----------



## Magsrgod (Jun 21, 2006)

allenms said:


> Yes for fork based on Shredman69's 2015 Fox 36 180 mm for Minion DHRII 26 x 2.8 120 tpi 3C EXO mounted on i40 mm rim. See post #991 on page 10 of this thread.
> 
> On i43 mm rim for same tire, mine measure a maximum width of 2.74" across widest knobs and 2.75" across section when at the 15 - 20 psi range. Tires vary a bit around the circumference, so I measure many places and also consider 'wobble' when determining fit. More typically, they are closer to 2.72-2.73" wide. Going to a narrower rim won't make the knob width much less. Diameter measures 27.44" in that pressure range.
> 
> ...


Awesome thank you for the response, I'm thinking it might be to tight. I was looking at the 2.8 DHF / DHR's. Id say there is barely 20mm clearance as it stands with a 2.3!

I was also looking at something with an i35 width, something like the Stans Barons. I have a i40 WTB scraper wheelset for my 27.5 Plus and I like them a lot but dont see myself going over the 2.8.


----------



## allenms (Feb 15, 2014)

Just curious - what is the width and diameter of that 27.5 x 2.3 Minion SS (also what casing and at what pressure and internal rim width)? And what 27.5 tire is up front?

I've considered building a 27.5 wheelset to run a Minion SS 2.3 on back and Minion DHRII 2.4WT on front.

Yes, I know this is the 26+ tire thread... Not a hijack, just a quick data point request on another wheelset (I have three sets right now) for my 26+ bike


----------



## Cornfield (Apr 15, 2012)

My DHF is 2 & 5/8" on a 29i Flow MK3 if that helps any. 

If I couldn't fit a 26+ tire in the back of my bike I'd have no problem running a good sized 'normal' tire with the + up front. I've actually been meaning to try it with my 2.4" Chunk Monkey in back.


----------



## allenms (Feb 15, 2014)

Magsrgod said:


> Awesome thank you for the response, I'm thinking it might be to tight. I was looking at the 2.8 DHF / DHR's. Id say there is barely 20mm clearance as it stands with a 2.3!
> 
> I was also looking at something with an i35 width, something like the Stans Barons. I have a i40 WTB scraper wheelset for my 27.5 Plus and I like them a lot but dont see myself going over the 2.8.


20 mm of total clearance, like an average of 10 mm clearance per side with the 2.3?

If so, again how wide are the knobs of that 2.3 Minion SS? Seems like you have at least the width my bike has. (disclaimer - it's a different bike...)


----------



## Magsrgod (Jun 21, 2006)

It looks like I have roughly 15mm of clearance per side and the tires look to be about 65mm knob to knob. Kind of rough since I dont have a caliper to get a good measurement with. 

The SS is mounted on a Easton ARC 30 and I run it right around 26psi, its the 27.5x2.3 EXO/TR. Front tire is the DHF 2.5WT EXO/TR/3C/Maxx Terra


----------



## allenms (Feb 15, 2014)

Magsrgod said:


> It looks like I have roughly 15mm of clearance per side and the tires look to be about 65mm knob to knob. Kind of rough since I dont have a caliper to get a good measurement with.


One option to get a better feel for the clearance available with your current tires is to find something that slips into the gap on each side about perfectly, and then try to get a good measurement on that. And a _reference point_ on tire width difference might be to just take the nominal width difference between the 2.3" Minion SS and 2.8" Minion DHF/DHRII, so 0.25" per side. Then subtract 0.25" from your more accurate gap measurements on each side. This may be a bit safe since the 2.8" tires can be ridden in the 13/17 psi (F/R) range to get the "plus size benefits', which slightly reduces width compared to 26 psi. And that assumes the 2.3" SS is actually less than 2.25" wide. Also, the rim can be dished a bit to be centered within the gaps if needed.

I did a lot of careful measurements before converting to 26+ and it worked out to be an excellent upgrade for me.

Thanks for the 2.3" SS info. Is the 65 mm measurement for the 2.3" or the 2.5" tire? Since that's 2.56", it seems wide. My comments above for gap consideration assume the 2.3" SS is closer to 2.25" wide.


----------



## Magsrgod (Jun 21, 2006)

Ill stop by Harbor freight tomorrow and grab a cheap digital caliper, wouldn't hurt to have them around as is. The 65mm was the SS from knob to knob but it was a rough estimate as it was a metric ruler I was using. I'll take some measurements tomorrow of what you outlined above. 

I assume I would run them around 16ish psi since that seems to be my sweet spot on the 27.5+ wheels I have.


----------



## allenms (Feb 15, 2014)

Magsrgod said:


> Ill stop by Harbor freight tomorrow and grab a cheap digital caliper, wouldn't hurt to have them around as is. The 65mm was the SS from knob to knob but it was a rough estimate as it was a metric ruler I was using. I'll take some measurements tomorrow of what you outlined above.
> 
> I assume I would run them around 16ish psi since that seems to be my sweet spot on the 27.5+ wheels I have.


A caliper (even dial) is a good tool to own for this project. Accuracy to a few thousands of an inch will do fine:thumbsup:

Ok, maybe I missed something (likely), why 26+ if you already have 27.5+? Different bike?


----------



## Magsrgod (Jun 21, 2006)

allenms said:


> A caliper (even dial) is a good tool to own for this project. Accuracy to a few thousands of an inch will do fine:thumbsup:
> 
> Ok, maybe I missed something (likely), why 26+ if you already have 27.5+? Different bike?


Yeah the 27.5+ wheelset is for my SC Tallboy3. I actually bought that bike with the intentions of running it in 29er mode mostly. Had a cheaper wheelset built up in 27.5+ just to scratch both itches. I ended up not liking 29er's that much and loving the + tires. I really want to do a long travel + setup but the options are limited for those bikes. I've been scoping out the Evil Calling and I know it's published that it can take 26+ which got me thinking if my Sb6 could.


----------



## allenms (Feb 15, 2014)

Magsrgod said:


> Yeah the 27.5+ wheelset is for my SC Tallboy3. I actually bought that bike with the intentions of running it in 29er mode mostly. Had a cheaper wheelset built up in 27.5+ just to scratch both itches. I ended up not liking 29er's that much and loving the + tires. I really want to do a long travel + setup but the options are limited for those bikes. I've been scoping out the Evil Calling and I know it's published that it can take 26+ which got me thinking if my Sb6 could.


Got it now. Hope it works for you! 26+ is a nice option potentially applicable to a range of platforms so I hope that it builds enough base to keep the current expansion of 26+ products going.


----------



## Cornfield (Apr 15, 2012)

Someone should start a "26+ compatible frames" thread! 

Not sure if there's one already, or if it's for 27.5 or 26, but it could include both sizes. I'm all for generating some 26+ hype!


----------



## allenms (Feb 15, 2014)

Cornfield said:


> Someone should start a "26+ compatible frames" thread!
> 
> Not sure if there's one already, or if it's for 27.5 or 26, but it could include both sizes. I'm all for generating some 26+ hype!


Right on:thumbsup: If you haven't seen one, then it's time to start a fresh thread given the increased number of tires and rims available compared to just two years ago. Any chance you can lead this? I'm only intermittently available, but maybe I can if you can't...

I suggest any frame that accommodates at least 26 x 2.8" tires and is either a 'standard' 26 that has adequate clearance, or a frame specifically designed to be 26+, or a 'standard' 27.5 that has adequate frame clearance. Possibly requesting info like largest tire (and pressure) and rim size successfully used and minimum frame and fork clearance with that tire & rim configuration.

Some info can be culled from this thread, the '26+ Rim Choices' thread, the 'Dirt Wizard 2.75' thread, and the old '26+ thread for the Nostalgic Folks' thread.

But it would be nice to draw in some new contributors if possible by starting a new thread, and possibly making it 'sticky'.


----------



## Magsrgod (Jun 21, 2006)

Some measurements with the clipers. Got one from knob to knob and side wall to side wall. How does the diameter of the 26+ wheels compare to standard 27.5? If it's a little less I can get more space between the seat stays.









Sent from my SM-G892A using Tapatalk


----------



## patrick2cents (Apr 30, 2010)

It's slightly less, I measure right at 27.5"


----------



## allenms (Feb 15, 2014)

Magsrgod said:


> Some measurements with the clipers. Got one from knob to knob and side wall to side wall. How does the diameter of the 26+ wheels compare to standard 27.5? If it's a little less I can get more space between the seat stays.


The widest point of the side knobs is close to 13.0" from the axle centerline, which might be a bit closer to the axle and therefore at a point where the frame width is a little wider.

What is the the distance of the 27.5 x 2.3" SS from the axle centerline to the widest knob width?

In any case, check the width at 13.0" from the axle.

Based on the collective information that I've seen, the maximum knob width for a 26 x 2.8" DHRII is 2.72" (69 mm) on an i35 mm rim.

Lots of recent similar discussion content exists on the 'Rim width Dilemma' thread: http://forums.mtbr.com/26-27-5-29-plus-bikes/rim-width-dilemma-1056767.html. Hopefully teddyfirehouse will soon update with his experience for his 26+ conversion.

At this point, it looks like you have at least 0.10" (2.5 mm) of clearance on each side for a 2.8" Minion. Kind of tight. It works fine on my bike, but you need to figure out if your frame flexes more than that.

Ideas:

Dish your wheel with your 2.3" Minion SS (perhaps to the left) so that you have that 0.10" clearance and carefully evaluate whether you get any frame rub (protect the frame with abrasion resistance tape by the knobs).

IMO, you could trim the edge of the outermost knobs of the 2.8" Minion (every other knob on a Minion) by 1 mm with nil effect on cornering performance. And again, thin abrasion resistant tape like 3M 8898 polypropylene strapping tape for frame protection is an option.

Your call. I've done fine with 0.08" (2 mm) of clearance on my 2010 Trek Remedy frame, but that may not be an accurate predictor of your frame.

It would be nice if someone else could chime in on their actual success or failure with this kind of clearance, especially with the same frame.


----------



## Carl Mega (Jan 17, 2004)

Hey suckers. Maxxis 26+ DHF in stock now at Universal Cycles. Just ordered one. $68/84 DC/3C respectively.


----------



## Shredman69 (Apr 1, 2007)

Carl Mega said:


> Hey suckers. Maxxis 26+ DHF in stock now at Universal Cycles. Just ordered one. $68/84 DC/3C respectively.


Yep, I got the notification as well. They also have the DHRII's too.:thumbsup:


----------



## Woodsy (Aug 15, 2005)

allenms said:


> The i40mm WTB Scraper has effectively the same ERD as the i29mm MK3. So the same spoke lengths can be used with either.
> 
> Benefits: More stability, ~0.15"/3.7mm wider section, a larger footprint, and can be run at lower pressure. Lower pressure not only provides better traction and stability, the tire actually rolls with less resistance over rough terrain.
> 
> ...


Allen did you build with the Scrapers? I'm about to and I'm curious what others have come up with for ERD?


----------



## Dirty4130 (Apr 25, 2013)

Hi all,

I have a lightly used 26X2.8 DHF and 26X2.8DHR as well as a brand new 26X2.8DHR that I need to sell. I have recently switch my bike to 650b+, so I no longer need 26+ tires. These are the best tires I have ever ridden! I never got any flats and there is nearly 100% of the tread left on the used ones. I figure it would be easiest to get rid of all of them as a package. Price is negotiable. If you're interested, PM me and I'll provide pictures and we'll figure out the logistics. Thanks!


----------



## allenms (Feb 15, 2014)

Dirty4130 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I have a lightly used 26X2.8 DHF and 26X2.8DHR as well as a brand new 26X2.8DHR that I need to sell. I have recently switch my bike to 650b+, so I no longer need 26+ tires. These are the best tires I have ever ridden! I never got any flats and there is nearly 100% of the tread left on the used ones. I figure it would be easiest to get rid of all of them as a package. Price is negotiable. If you're interested, PM me and I'll provide pictures and we'll figure out the logistics. Thanks!


Are these the 120 tpi 3C or the 60 tpi?


----------



## allenms (Feb 15, 2014)

Woodsy said:


> Allen did you build with the Scrapers? I'm about to and I'm curious what others have come up with for ERD?


26+ Scraper has 545 mm ERD per WTB. You might want to call them directly if you have any questions.

I have two 26+ wheelsets. One set with carbon Nextie i43 mm rims I built this year and one set with Dually i39 mm rims I built in 2014. Both sets were easy to build and true due to the massive section of 26+ rims.

I suggested Scrapers as perhaps the best 26+ budget rim option. Actual weight should be in the 500 - 530 gram range, so not much heavier than carbon.

The Dually is heavier and gets even heavier since the bead shelf needs to be built up with layers of Gorilla or other tape to set up tires tubeless, since the Dually bead shelf has too small of diameter based on my experience using Surly and WTB 26+ tires. I suspect the Maxxis tires will do better, but don't know. At some point I'll likely toss the Dually rims relace the 2014 wheels with Scaper rims, Marge Light rims, or some kind of 27.5 rims.


----------



## Magnuts (Mar 24, 2013)

I threw a Muddy Mary 2.5 on the rear of my instigator. Both the width and height are within 1 mm of the DW 2.75 on the 50 mm rabbit hole rims. Loving the large lugs, and the snakeskin sidewall protection. Its a beefy tire, i think its discontinued though.


----------



## allenms (Feb 15, 2014)

Magnuts said:


> I threw a Muddy Mary 2.5 on the rear of my instigator. Both the width and height are within 1 mm of the DW 2.75 on the 50 mm rabbit hole rims. Loving the large lugs, and the snakeskin sidewall protection. Its a beefy tire, i think its discontinued though.


Seeing a Muddy Mary 2.5 four years ago, and then trying to find some to purchase (without success), is how I discovered 26+. Thank you Surly for producing the DW 2.75, which allowed my to become an early 26+ convert!

I'd still be jonesing for some MM 2.5s if it weren't for the new Minion 2.8s


----------



## Magnuts (Mar 24, 2013)

allenms said:


> Seeing a Muddy Mary 2.5 four years ago, and then trying to find some to purchase (without success), is how I discovered 26+. Thank you Surly for producing the DW 2.75, which allowed my to become an early 26+ convert!
> 
> I'd still be jonesing for some MM 2.5s if it weren't for the new Minion 2.8s


Nice! The minions are my next set

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dirty4130 (Apr 25, 2013)

allenms said:


> Are these the 120 tpi 3C or the 60 tpi?


@ Allenms They are the 60tpi. The sidewalls say "EXO TR." I don't see the 3C anywhere on them and usually try to stay away from 120 tpi tires anyway.


----------



## brncr6 (May 15, 2014)

Ive got a 2015 kona process 153dl 650b
and a 2014 fox 34 160mm. Any thoughts of frame and fork working as a 26+ bike?


----------



## Shredman69 (Apr 1, 2007)

Just check your clearance between the chainstays, seat stays and between the fork. If u have clearance, then your good to go.


----------



## allenms (Feb 15, 2014)

Maxxis Minion 26x2.8 @ 7% discount thru Nov 30 at ModernBike.com.

I just bought two more DHRII 120 tpi 3C EXO TR tires for $78.12 each ($156.24 total) with free shipping. My first two cost $220.00 with shipping from Maxxis. Nice to save almost $64...

The 60 tpi DC EXO TR tires will run just $63.24 each.


----------



## Goosecheck (Dec 1, 2017)

*Screaming Deal on a 26+ Tire*

Just purchased a set of WTB Ranger TCS 26"x2.8" for $29.99 each; closeout on SierraTradingPost.com (normally $73.99).


----------



## allenms (Feb 15, 2014)

Goosecheck said:


> Just purchased a set of WTB Ranger TCS 26"x2.8" for $29.99 each; closeout on SierraTradingPost.com (normally $73.99).


Looks like a bargain for those wanting the Tough/Fast 2.8 version.

WTB shows that model out of stock on their website, but all other 26x2.8 and 3.0 versions still available. Maybe WTB won't be doing another production run of 26x2.8 T/F?

If I had a continuing interest in Rangers, it would be worth a call to WTB to find out what the future production plans are. But I don't...

Cool bike:thumbsup:


----------



## allenms (Feb 15, 2014)

allenms said:


> Maxxis Minion 26x2.8 @ 7% discount thru Nov 30 at ModernBike.com.
> 
> I just bought two more DHRII 120 tpi 3C EXO TR tires for $78.12 each ($156.24 total) with free shipping. My first two cost $220.00 with shipping from Maxxis. Nice to save almost $64...
> 
> The 60 tpi DC EXO TR tires will run just $63.24 each.


26x2.8 120 tpi DHRIIs arrived. 908 and 930 grams. First two were 913 and 919.

Seems remarkably light for having such a massive amount of tread.

And for being run tubeless with zero sealant, with a leakdown rate of <2 psi per week.

Yet the sidewalls feel beefy. Guess the EXO material is good stuff.


----------



## chrisx (Mar 4, 2009)

Goosecheck said:


> Just purchased a set of WTB Ranger TCS 26"x2.8" for $29.99 each; closeout on SierraTradingPost.com (normally $73.99).
> View attachment 1170614


What frame is that? I tried to google Mongoose Crocadile, but got no result. It looks a lot like my 1995 Mongoose Alta. I ask because I want use some 2.8 or 3.0 tires on it, but have not done so yet. I can not find tubeless ready rim brake rims wide enough. Any problems with the chain rubbing the tire? What are you using for a stem? Looks like the orignal fork, but not the stem.


----------



## MozFat (Dec 16, 2016)

chrisx said:


> What frame is that? I tried to google Mongoose Crocadile, but got no result.


Try googling Rockadile


----------



## Goosecheck (Dec 1, 2017)

chrisx said:


> What frame is that? I tried to google Mongoose Crocadile, but got no result. It looks a lot like my 1995 Mongoose Alta. I ask because I want use some 2.8 or 3.0 tires on it, but have not done so yet. I can not find tubeless ready rim brake rims wide enough. Any problems with the chain rubbing the tire? What are you using for a stem? Looks like the orignal fork, but not the stem.


As MozFat noted, it is a Rockadile (I see that the pump strap is obscuring the top tube decal in the photo). No problem with chain rub in the back and still room between the stays. The stem is a Ritchey Comp 30d. Fork is a Surly 1x1 so front clearance is never an issue.

I am running with tubes. The Vuelta rims were a cheap acquisition from a Nashbar clearance a few years ago and are not tubeless ready. Theoretically they are too narrow (29mm outside) to properly run with these tires; at least it's not to spec. But hell, they work fine. I'm guessing you'd have the same result with your Alta.

Half of the fun with this bike is cheap experimentation, seeing what works and what doesn't. I've got an alternate set of Vuelta wheels with 26x1.5 Maxxis Overdrive tires for commuting, centuries and mixed hard pack trails. I'm always happily surprised by how amenable this bike has been to the process and how pleasant it is to ride in all its incarnations. I'm a bit of a cheap ass by nature so my experiments tend to accept the added weight that comes with buying cheap strength. A tad heavy for some, but this bike rides damn smooth.

Here's the current build list:
1994 Mongoose Rockadile
Soma Junebug Dirt Drop Bars
Ritchey Comp 30d Stem
Cane Creek Threadless Headset 1 1/8
Surly 1x1 Fork
Shimano 8 Speed Bar End Shifters
Shimano STX Crankset
Shimano Hyperdrive-C Triple Chainrings 
Shimano STX Derailleurs
Tektro CR 720 Cantilever Brakes
Cane Creek SCR-5 Drop Bar and Crosstop Levers
Vuelta ZeroLite 26" Wheels
WTB Ranger 2.8" TCS Tough/Fast Tires
Brooks B-17 Saddle


----------



## chrisx (Mar 4, 2009)

Thanks for the detailed answer!
My yard stick tells me there is plenty of clearance for 3 inch tires on the Alta. I am not sure about the height on the stock 1995 fork. Would the taller 2.8 be to tall for the fork? The spec sheet says 1 1/8 head set, the quill stem says 28.6mm. *Did you change your quill stem and head set to a threadless head set and Surly fork?* Or is that an older threaded fork? Do you know if you Surly fork has a little bigger axle to crown than the old fork? If the Alta does take a 1 1/8 head set the troll fork at 420 a/c would be an, (inch?) longer. How does that effect the ride?
I want to ride a 26+ bike that can take 26 x 2.1 if needed. I have a couple of places in Guatemala and Nicaragua I would like to visit. It would be good to have an old bike that uses the parts they have for sale.



Goosecheck said:


> As MozFat noted, it is a Rockadile (I see that the pump strap is obscuring the top tube decal in the photo). No problem with chain rub in the back and still room between the stays. The stem is a Ritchey Comp 30d. Fork is a Surly 1x1 so front clearance is never an issue.
> 
> I am running with tubes. The Vuelta rims were a cheap acquisition from a Nashbar clearance a few years ago and are not tubeless ready. Theoretically they are too narrow (29mm outside) to properly run with these tires; at least it's not to spec. But hell, they work fine. I'm guessing you'd have the same result with your Alta.
> 
> ...


----------



## Goosecheck (Dec 1, 2017)

My Rockadile had a 1 1/8 threadless headset from the factory, so no issues there. The 1x1 fork is taller than the original fork, so it pushed up the front end of the top tube about 1/2" and slackened the relative head tube angle a couple of degrees probably. None of this caused and problems with comfort or ride. The 1x1 has the same 420mm a-c distance as the Troll so you should similarly have no issue with the ride on your Alta.


----------



## allenms (Feb 15, 2014)

chrisx said:


> I ask because I want use some 2.8 or 3.0 tires on it, but have not done so yet. I can not find tubeless ready rim brake rims wide enough.


Check out trials rims. Trialtech appears to make rim brake rims in 31 mm and 47 mm widths that are traditional double-wall design (not sure whether those are inner or outer widths).

https://webcyclery.com/product/trialtech-carthy-signature-series-26-rear-rim-7671.htm


----------



## chrisx (Mar 4, 2009)

*something to look at!*



Goosecheck said:


> My Rockadile had a 1 1/8 threadless headset from the factory, so no issues there. The 1x1 fork is taller than the original fork, so it pushed up the front end of the top tube about 1/2" and slackened the relative head tube angle a couple of degrees probably. None of this caused and problems with comfort or ride. The 1x1 has the same 420mm a-c distance as the Troll so you should similarly have no issue with the ride on your Alta.


thanks



allenms said:


> Check out trials rims. Trialtech appears to make rim brake rims in 31 mm and 47 mm widths that are traditional double-wall design (not sure whether those are inner or outer widths).
> 
> https://webcyclery.com/product/trialtech-carthy-signature-series-26-rear-rim-7671.htm


Manufacturer's Part Number	Store SKU
TRI44662314K	TRI44662314K

It does not say anything about tubeless ready. Hmmmm


----------



## chrisx (Mar 4, 2009)

The good news, they answer emails.
Not the answer I was looking for.
I have never tried ghetto tubeless, how reliable is it?


Hi Chris,

The Trialtech rims are not designed to be tubeless ready. It is possible they could be rigged up tubeless with a homemade setup and some trial and error but we have not tried so I can't say for sure.

Thanks,

Ross

On Fri, Dec 8, 2017 at 8:32 PM, wrote:
Your Name::
chris


Subject:
trialtech-carthy-signature- series-26- Manufacturer's Part Number	Store SKU TRI44662314K	TRI44662314K

Message:
Are the 26 inch rims tubeless ready_? I am looking for some rim brake rim, s 26 inch, suitable for 26 plus 26 x 2.8 or 3.0 tires. Ever set these up tubeless?


----------



## jazclrint (Oct 22, 2005)

+1.


----------



## Ofroad'bent (Jul 10, 2010)

Anybody seen studded 26+ yet?
Studded 650B are out there.


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

allenms said:


> Check out trials rims. Trialtech appears to make rim brake rims in 31 mm and 47 mm widths that are traditional double-wall design (not sure whether those are inner or outer widths).
> 
> https://webcyclery.com/product/trialtech-carthy-signature-series-26-rear-rim-7671.htm


This is because trials destroys frames with disc brakes (Rear) There are very few, if any trials bikes with disc these days.


----------



## Meeners (Aug 16, 2016)

If anyone is looking for a brand new set of Duro Razorback 26x3.0's I'm getting rid of. They are a little aggressive for my style of riding.


----------



## chelboed (Jul 29, 2005)

Goosecheck said:


> Just purchased a set of WTB Ranger TCS 26"x2.8" for $29.99 each; closeout on SierraTradingPost.com (normally $73.99).
> View attachment 1170614


That's freakin' crazy-fun, man!! My 2005 Jamis Komodo is a humdinger of a frame. Will not break, gussets everywhere, excellent geometry, fits great...

...but only clears a 2.35" tire, boooooooo!!!!

I wish I could spread it, but can't do it. That Mongoose is PIMP!! Digg the saddle and drops!


----------



## chelboed (Jul 29, 2005)

These tires are now out of stock, BTW.


----------



## Meeners (Aug 16, 2016)

chelboed said:


> These tires are now out of stock, BTW.


Might want to check Jensen... They appear to have them in stock. I just bought two yesterday in 2.8

update: They just shipped them out today as well. Going on my velocity dually's 44mm (inner). So pumped. Going on my Uber-V Conversion.


----------



## Meeners (Aug 16, 2016)

Just got my 2.8 Rangers on yesterday. Going to rock these for a little and then mod my extra triangle for 3.0


----------



## Meeners (Aug 16, 2016)

Ordered up some Vee Rubber Speedster 26"x2.8" tires for my jumper bike. They should arrive tomorrow.


----------



## Meeners (Aug 16, 2016)

My First 26+ Dirt Jump Build is officially done. Went with 2.8 Speedsters and Conti Tubes and am very happy. Weighs in at right at 27lbs.


----------



## joecx (Aug 17, 2013)

Anyone interested in a set of wheels & tires I'v got a set of Derby i35 carbon rims laced to Sram 900 boost hubs.It will include 1 Maxxis DHF & 2 DHR2's in near new condition.

Also included, 4 WTB Ranger tires,1 new and the others with lots of life left in them.


----------



## Meeners (Aug 16, 2016)

joecx said:


> Anyone interested in a set of wheels & tires I'v got a set of Derby i35 carbon rims laced to Sram 900 boost hubs.It will include 1 Maxxis DHF & 2 DHR2's in near new condition.
> 
> Also included, 4 WTB Ranger tires,1 new and the others with lots of life left in them.


What size are the rangers? I'd be interested if they are 3.0.


----------



## joecx (Aug 17, 2013)

Meeners said:


> What size are the rangers? I'd be interested if they are 3.0.


1 3.0 tough fast.new
1 3.0 light fast with 75% life left 15-20 hours on rear
1 3.0 light high grip w/90% left 15-20 hours on the front 
1 2.8 tough,fast w.95% left.used on the rear till I was able to see any clearance issues.

P.M. me with a offer


----------



## Meeners (Aug 16, 2016)

joecx said:


> 1 3.0 tough fast.new
> 1 3.0 light fast with 75% life left 15-20 hours on rear
> 1 3.0 light high grip w/90% left 15-20 hours on the front
> 1 2.8 tough,fast w.95% left.used on the rear till I was able to see any clearance issues.
> ...


I ended up finding a deal on some for $29.99 each shipped from Amazon somehow. Threw em on yesterday.

Would you be interested in some 2.8" Rangers. Literally no miles brand new? Maybe trade for the tough fast and/or light fast 3.0 you have?


----------



## Guest (Feb 22, 2018)

Meeners said:


> I ended up finding a deal on some for $29.99 each shipped from Amazon somehow. Threw em on yesterday.


you've kept the ol steed alive with various additions...:thumbsup:


----------



## Meeners (Aug 16, 2016)

Very pumped for this season!!!


----------



## jazclrint (Oct 22, 2005)

Just to help keep things organized, as I got confused trying to read throught this thread:

What we have so far, yes?

Surly Dirt Wizzard
Surly Knard 
Vee Tire T-Fatty 
WTB Ranger
Duro Razorback
Duro Beachbum 
Maxxis Minions

Has anyone tried a Vee Rubber T-Fatty front and WTB Ranger in the back? I know mixing brands is less than ideal, but It looks like a good setup for what I'd be looking for, if I could ever get a wheelset built.


----------



## phreeky (Sep 25, 2015)

Why would mixing brands be less than ideal? Often it's very much ideal. I very regularly run a Maxxis/Schwalbe mix of tyres.


----------



## jazclrint (Oct 22, 2005)

phreeky said:


> Why would mixing brands be less than ideal? Often it's very much ideal. I very regularly run a Maxxis/Schwalbe mix of tyres.


Not saying it doesn't work, and it isn't perfect for you. But different brand tires have different everything (casing, compund, etc.). And more relivently, that they weren't tested to work together by the manufacturers, are all reasons to feel its not "ideal". Again, doesn't mean it doesn't work. Maybe I should have said idealistic. But that is completely not the point.

Has anyone tried that setup? Thoughts?


----------



## Ofroad'bent (Jul 10, 2010)

Ofroad'bent said:


> Anybody seen studded 26+ yet?
> Studded 650B are out there.


This year would have been ideal for studded 26x 2.8" tires.
Best I can find online are Schwalbe ice spiker 26x2.3. Anybody else find something?


----------



## 1spd1way (Jun 30, 2006)

Has anyone seen the Surly 26x3 dirt wizard?


----------



## Cornfield (Apr 15, 2012)

jazclrint said:


> Has anyone tried a Vee Rubber T-Fatty front and WTB Ranger in the back? I know mixing brands is less than ideal, but It looks like a good setup for what I'd be looking for, if I could ever get a wheelset built.


I have this combo on my SS but it's not built up and I don't know when it will be, but I can tell you it's totally ok to mix and match brands.

It's only less than ideal if you're OCD and have to have the same brand tires front/rear.


----------



## richj8990 (Apr 4, 2017)

1spd1way said:


> Has anyone seen the Surly 26x3 dirt wizard?


I thought that the Surly Dirt Wizard was "only" 26 x 2.75, Jenson and some other place has it for $90. The 3.0 is only in 27.5 (maybe in 29 too I didn't check).

Amazon has Maxxis 26 x 2.8 for $67 so I'll try that. I'm going to need a 27.5" fork though, my 26" fork can only handle up to 26 x 2.5.


----------



## richj8990 (Apr 4, 2017)

phreeky said:


> Why would mixing brands be less than ideal? Often it's very much ideal. I very regularly run a Maxxis/Schwalbe mix of tyres.


Yeah I don't get that either. I have Maxxis front Kenda back and it seems fine. I really run different pressures too and again it seems fine. You can even mix front / back car tires, except they recommend all-wheel drive cars/trucks all have the same 4 tires because of the transmission differential.


----------



## richj8990 (Apr 4, 2017)

Nubcakes said:


> After 6 months and 320~350 miles on Michigan trails here is the tread wear on WTB Rangers 26x3.0 Tough and Fast;
> View attachment 1154635
> 
> 
> ...


My WTB Nano 27.5 x 2.1's lasted 250 miles. They are still sitting in the garage. Started crashing in easy sections after 200 miles and I'm like WTF these tires really, really suck.


----------



## richj8990 (Apr 4, 2017)

Sorry to spam this thread; what forks are you guys using for 26+ tires; are you using a standard 27.5" fork or did you take the arch off a 26"?


----------



## 1spd1way (Jun 30, 2006)

On Surly's site they list a 26x2.75 and a 26x3.0.


----------



## richj8990 (Apr 4, 2017)

1spd1way said:


> On Surly's site they list a 26x2.75 and a 26x3.0.


https://surlybikes.com/parts/tires/dirt_wizard_26_x_3

Found it thanks. I'll play it safe for the fork space and try the Maxxis 2.8.


----------



## Dark Laser (Mar 10, 2018)

Hey,

I'll build a 26+ bike this year, to be more precise hopefully in the next few weeks 
But I'm still not sure which tire(s) to buy.
On the rear wheel, I want something somewhat fast - but not too fast, I want it to handle occasional steep descents nicely.
On the front wheel: well, at the moment I'm happy with an old Kenda Nevegal 2.35", so "fast" is not an issue here 
So I assume its basically the question if I mount the Surly DW 2.75/3" or the Maxxis Minion DHF (or DHR?) 2.8". Rims are going to have 35 mm inner width.
What is the (felt) rolling resistance vs. grip ranking list for 26+ tires? Any opinions?
Will the Minion DHF be a moderately fast rear tire? I heard that the Surly DW is anchor-like...

Greetings from Germany


----------



## jazclrint (Oct 22, 2005)

Small update. The Vee Tires T-Fatty 26X3.0 is here already. I ordered it off of their web site and it came straight form Vee Tires USA in Atlanta, Georgia. I live in southern KY and am still waiting on my Jensen order.


----------



## jazclrint (Oct 22, 2005)

My 2.8 ranger came in today. I got the tough and fast they had on sale. The side wall is much stiffer than the T-Fatty. And while the carcass is definitely wider on the t-fatty, the width of the section of tread is wider on the Ranger. So odd. Also, the tread pattern is so busy on the t-fatty. I wish it was more open. But, this is just from a visual aspect. Riding them might prove very different.


----------



## Nubcakes (Jan 12, 2017)

jazclrint said:


> My 2.8 ranger came in today. I got the tough and fast they had on sale. The side wall is much stiffer than the T-Fatty. And while the carcass is definitely wider on the t-fatty, the width of the section of tread is wider on the Ranger. So odd. Also, the tread pattern is so busy on the t-fatty. I wish it was more open. But, this is just from a visual aspect. Riding them might prove very different.


Let us know how the T-fatty handles in comparison. I ran the Tough and Fast 26x3 Ranger 3 seasons last year and it worked quite well. It rolled quite fast and the grip was just enough to avoid trouble in most cases. It was however complete shite in the mud and wet rock grip was iffy.

My only real complaint was that the knob to knob width was like 2.85 inches and that was on i59 rims! I've heard the light variants stretch a little bit more.

I'll try to get my hands on the 26x3 Dirt wizards for this spring. Funds are a touch tight at the moment though! Might have to wait till apiril!


----------



## Mumen Rider (Apr 29, 2017)

why isn't this thread sticky-ed if the 27.5+ and 29+ is?


----------



## Nubcakes (Jan 12, 2017)

Mumen Rider said:


> why isn't this thread sticky-ed if the 27.5+ and 29+ is?


I blame the hate on 26ers these days 

EDIT: In all honesty its probably because the OP doesn't have a routinely updated list of currently available 26 Plus tires listed.


----------



## chrisx (Mar 4, 2009)

Nubcakes said:


> I blame the hate on 26ers these days
> 
> EDIT: In all honesty its probably because the OP doesn't have a routinely updated list of currently available 26 Plus tires listed.


to which missing tire companys are you referring sir?

_first post_


chrisx said:


> We need a 26+ tire thread!
> How long before they make it a sticky?
> 
> Thanks for adding 26+ to the + thread; (at long last).
> ...


The 4 pound Duro Razorback will remain off the list, as this thread is for people who ride to the top of the hill, before they ride down. Try the down hill forum if you like.
Additional information
Weight	4 lbs
Dimensions	30 x 30 x 3 in


----------



## Zowie (Aug 3, 2013)

The down hill forum doesn't care about your dumb 26" tires.


----------



## Cornfield (Apr 15, 2012)

I don't care about 26" tires anymore*.

I tried to send my 26x2.5 DHF to a friend and UPS lost it. I ended up buying a 29x2.5 DHF WT for my 29'er and a set of 29" flows to lace up. Gonna prolly get a 2.5 Aggressor for the back.



I'll get back into them when the industry brings them back as 'the new thing'.


----------



## Nubcakes (Jan 12, 2017)

chrisx said:


> to which missing tire companys are you referring sir?
> 
> _first post_
> 
> ...


I didn't say companies, I said tires. Specifically the models and sizes available. EXA: "WTB Ranger 26x2.8 Light and Fast" "WTB Ranger 26x3.0 Light and High Grip"

Last I checked the thread was titled *"26+ tire choices"* not *"Single track only 26+ tire choices, everyone else kill yourself!"* Even if you ignore the Duro Razorback tire as an option, Duro still makes a 26x3.0 tire called the Beach Bum which is more of a street tire but rolls quite nicely on hardpack. I didn't weigh the pair I had before selling them to a friend, but I'd say they were around 3 pounds.

The point I am trying to make is that the information for specific models and sizes of said models currently being manufactured is not present on the OP nor is there a changelog notice of what was added and removed and at what times.

Just listing some companies which make plus size tires doesn't add much value in my opinion. Since 26+ is already kind of a niche market I would think the information presented in OP should be as comprehensive and well organized as possible. That way it's more likely to be taken seriously by the admins and hopefully sticky'd.

Here is how I would present the OP lists if I had made the OP:

List of 26 Plus sized tires

================ 26 x 2.7 ================
COMPANY / MODE / Apparent intended use
------------------------------------------
Kenda / Nevegal Pro / Downhill?
Maxxis / Minion DHF Super Tacky Black steel / Downhill
Surly / Dirt Wizard / rocky hardpack and loose dirt
==========================================

***

================ 26 x 2.8 ================
COMPANY / MODE / Apparent intended use
------------------------------------------
Maxxis / Minion DHF Dual compound / ???
Maxxis / Minion DHF Triple compound / ???
Maxxis / Minion DHR II Dual compound / ???
Maxxis / Minion DHR II Triple compound / ???
WTB / Ranger Light and Fast / dry hardpack single track
WTB / Ranger Light and High Grip / rocky hardpack single track
WTB / Ranger Light and Fast / dry rocky hardpack single track
==========================================

***

================ 26 x 2.9 ================
COMPANY / MODE / Apparent intended use
------------------------------------------
No tires of this size currently made or known
==========================================

***

================ 26 x 3.0 ================
COMPANY / MODE / Apparent intended use
------------------------------------------
Duro / Beach Bum / Street and Sand
Duro / Razorback / Downhill
Surly / Dirt Wizard / rocky hardpack and loose dirt
Surly / Knard / Hardpack
Vee Tire Co. / T-Fatty / Hardpack
WTB / Ranger Light and Fast / dry hardpack single track
WTB / Ranger Light and High Grip / rocky hardpack single track
WTB / Ranger Light and Fast / dry rocky hardpack single track
==========================================

***

CHANGELOG:
04/04/18 - List created


----------



## chrisx (Mar 4, 2009)

212160 26x2.70 67-559 STICK-E DHC WIRE 60 No 1443±72 50 $64.95

1,443 grams for a 2.7 navegal.
Down hill
Free ride
Enduro
Cross country

http://durotire.com/wp-content/uploads/2017/02/DURO-Bike-Feb-2016_LR.pdf

I know the down hill forum does not care about my dumb 26 inch tires. were the down hillers not the last group clinging to 26 inch tires?

As a person that does not meet industry standars, or can not explain to the web master what I, we want, I say _sorry_. As I recall it took some time to get 26+ added to the 27.5, 29 + heading. Was that in the sight suggestion forum¡¿

Well, down hill is a different monster. I do not recall if I typed it or only expected people to know what I was thinking 2 years ago, as today. _26+ tires for people who pedal the whole way round_, is the intended use of this thread. Not tires for folks who take a lift to the top of the hill, (they have their own forum).



Cornfield said:


> I don't care about 26" tires anymore*.
> .







My interest is touring on 26+ and switching to 26 x 2.1 if I need to. At the moment I am Chimaltenago Guatemala. They sell 20, 24 and 26 inch tires here, nothing else. I spent some time in the jungle at some little known archaeological sights. The nearest bike shop was a hardware store. They sell 26 inch tires, only. 
26 is going to be a good choice for touring remote areas for some time to come. Damn those canti brakes, they cake up with mud, and I have to carry the bike on my shoulder.

My touring plans are related to photographing Mayan ruins, for the the next few tours at least. A 26er that can take 2.8 or 3.0 fits the terrain, and the lbs. I spent the this afternoon at a pegan temple in a tiny Mayan village. Not everyone has wooden floors, somepeople still have dirt floors. The local bike shop turns old bicycles into machines to grind corn into flour for tortillas.

Thanks for the list. Can we keep it to tires that are for pedaling the entire distance, no lift?

https://www.universalcycles.com/shopping/product_details.php?id=1747&category=5528
I would not have noticed this one without your help.


----------



## Zowie (Aug 3, 2013)

I believe we are the last group clinging to 26" tires.

Or not.


----------



## Carl Mega (Jan 17, 2004)

Just passing thru - put my 26+ Minons on my IBIS HD3... it's helping me adjust from riding full fat over the winter. Slower but surefooted and fun so that's good.


----------



## chrisx (Mar 4, 2009)

Last summer I rolled to the side of the trail to let a 11 year old girl pass. I said ¨wow you have nice wide tires.¨ She said thanks and rolled on down the trail. Most likely 24 x 3.0. Moments later mama and her older daughter rolled towards me, 29 x 2.1 for mom, and 27.5 x 2.1 for the 17 year old daughter. All three of us struggled a bit with the roots the 11 year old just bounced over. Mama said the wide tires make it so they can not keep up with the little girl. Mama was drafting the 17 year old, and the child with 3.0 tires was 30 or so yards ahead. This was a lake side trail in central Oregon, on forest service land.

+ tires are an advantage for the casual rider.


----------



## Nubcakes (Jan 12, 2017)

Carl Mega said:


> Just passing thru - put my 26+ Minons on my IBIS HD3... it's helping me adjust from riding full fat over the winter. Slower but surefooted and fun so that's good.


I wish I could squeeze in Plus tires on my Maverick ML8. I think the largest it'll take is 2.6


----------



## Nubcakes (Jan 12, 2017)

So I finally got in those 26x3.0 Dirt wizards. And damn, compared to the WTB rangers the lugs on these tires are chunky!

I haven't had a chance to ride them on a trail but they seems to handle quite well on the local dirt road and pavement rolling resistance doesn't seem too bad. It does feel like they roll faster on the semi-loose dirt edges of the road than pavement which is interesting. Hopefully I'll have a chance to take em to the trail tomorrow but we'll see.

I am a bit disappointed in the actual width while mounted though. The Knob to Knob width is 2.835 inches and the Sidewall to Sidewall width is 2.925. This is not too different than what I measured on the WTB Ranger Tough and Fast 26x3.0. Both tires were mounted on 26 inch Marge Lite rims which are 65mm wide externally and 59mm wide internally.

Below are some pictures I took.



http://imgur.com/SW2Klyr




http://imgur.com/TtoTu5c




http://imgur.com/woGj2np




http://imgur.com/giEwQG1


The forum's image uploader is completely FUBAR at the moment and it wont upload from other websites and it wont let me upload from my computer so, the links above are the best I can do.


----------



## StevePodraza (Jun 29, 2006)

Hello! here we go! have a Minion 27.5 x 2.6 front on a new flow sentry (29IW) and a 26 x 2.8 DHR II for the rear! yep going moto style, thats how Liteville runs em! will have them mounted next couple weeks! waiting for a few more parts. 2.6 front measured 63mm and the 2.8 measured 65mm


----------



## richj8990 (Apr 4, 2017)

Zowie said:


> I believe we are the last group clinging to 26" tires.
> 
> Or not.


One day, not too long for now, the idea will go mainstream that relatively short/medium build riders that want some spunk and handling in their bike (again), and will go 15-17 inch 27.5" frame and 26+ tires. They will build them if there is enough demand, don't worry. Besides you can do it now for fairly cheap anyway. The + tire is the best chance of reviving 26" tires and smaller frames. The logical guess of manufacturer will be Trek that starts this but we'll have to see.


----------



## Zowie (Aug 3, 2013)

richj8990 said:


> One day, not too long for now, the idea will go mainstream that relatively short/medium build riders that want some spunk and handling in their bike (again), and will go 15-17 inch 27.5" frame and 26+ tires. They will build them if there is enough demand, don't worry. Besides you can do it now for fairly cheap anyway. The + tire is the best chance of reviving 26" tires and smaller frames. The logical guess of manufacturer will be Trek that starts this but we'll have to see.


You say that like people will pick function and fit over fashion.

You're crazy, but I like the way you think.


----------



## Nubcakes (Jan 12, 2017)

I just got back from my little speed run of a local trail 9.5 mile trail(according to the park) on the 26x3.0 Dirtwizards. I keep track of my times on this specific trail for documenting which tires roll fast because its got a lot of flat/light inclines and most of that is can be done without braking at all. The surface is mostly hardpack with some loose dirt, sand, bits of mud, and a bit of pavement.

For additional trail information check here:
https://www.mtbproject.com/trail/3994490/blue-loop
(Yes, I am slow; deal with it!)

I was able to pull off 53:42. Below I'll list my record times with other tires all on the same rims(Surly Marge Lite).

Kenda Juggernaut Pro 26x4.0: 1:03:49
Origin8 Devist8er 26x4.0: 57:06
45nrth Husker Du 26x4.0: 54:47
45nrth Dillinger 4(studded) 26x4.0: 54:30
_*Surly Dirt Wizard 26x3.0: 53:42*_
Kenda Nevegal Stick-E 26x2.35: 51:28
Duro Beach Bum 26x3.0: 50:17
WTB Ranger Tough/Fast 26x3.0: 47:44

While not terribly impressive in raw speed, which is unsurprising given the large tread lugs, the grip is Very good on loose dirt/gravel and rocks. I think this may be the only tire I've never skidded/slid on while riding this trail aggressively in the turns.

I do not think I'll use this this as my general trail tire as I did manage with the WTB ranger on all local trails last year, although it was sketchy on a few trails. I am hoping for something like the Ranger with a bit more grip but almost as fast.


----------



## mtbmilo (Feb 21, 2009)

What rock shox fork is that? I have an old 2009 rock shox revelations and wanted to try ranger 2.8 if they would fit. What is your internal rim diameter?


----------



## Chromehorn (Dec 3, 2011)

Looks like a couple of others may have tried what I did last fall by putting 26x3 tires on a fatbike. Fully understanding that doing this would increase pedal strikes and possibly cause some other nasty side-effects, I went forward with my plan as I just can't ride more technical single track anymore (messed up surgically repaired knees don't respond as quickly to injury as they once did), and my riding is mostly on comparatively easy trails and such these days.

I love everything about my 2013 BearGrease and had already built up a 47mm Northpaw wheel set mounted with 26x3.8 Knards. When I decided to stop riding what I considered more technical trails, I still wanted to ride my BG so I ordered some 26x3 Knards and mounted them up on the Northpaws.










3.0 Knards are about an inch shorter on this wheel set than 3.8's.



















I like how the bike rides with the 3.0 Knards (spools up to speed quicker and steering is much quicker as well) and with this wheel set I can still throw on the 3.8's, ditch the bags and bar-ends and go ride more techy stuff if I'm feeling like rolling the clock back 10 years or so.

Maybe you've been on the fence with doing this on a fat bike yourself so I hope my experience gives someone else the information they needed to try it out. For me it's perfect.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nubcakes (Jan 12, 2017)

Chromehorn said:


> Looks like a couple of others may have tried what I did last fall by putting 26x3 tires on a fatbike. Fully understanding that doing this would increase pedal strikes and possibly cause some other nasty side-effects,


Glad another tried Plus size on fatbike rims!

I originally tried 26x2.35 tires on my fatbike rims as a trial run. They worked alright but the tread was getting squared off and leaning into turns was sketchy at best. Pedal striking actually wasn't too bad; I would get 2 or 3 per trail run.

Since 2.35s were viable, I decided it was worth risking the cost of some WTB rangers(26x3.0) and woo-boy am I glad I did! Plus sized tires are a great way to make a fatbike a bit faster and snappier. You still get some extra cushioning but less weight and rolling resistance. For me they are the 3-season option, no question about it!

I just wish we had some more options available! Most of the options seem to be XC or near DH territory. Hopefully we'll get some more options to fill the gap!


----------



## one piece crank (Sep 29, 2008)

Zowie said:


> I believe we are the last group clinging to 26" tires.
> 
> Or not.


Ha, I just stepped UP to 26 - I've been running 24+ since 2008, but those tires are getting too difficult to find and I'm down to my last 24x2.7 DH's


----------



## richj8990 (Apr 4, 2017)

Um not to get off topic but the WTB 26 x 2.8 Ranger I have not yet mounted does not say tubeless ready. Can I put it right on a TR rim or should I try split-tube first? I have not had luck putting on wide tires to relatively narrow rims tubeless...


----------



## kkxaq (Jul 4, 2017)

WTB calls their tubeless tires tcs. The ranger tires are most sertainly well suited for running tubeless.


----------



## chrisx (Mar 4, 2009)

kkxaq said:


> WTB calls their tubeless tires tcs. The ranger tires are most sertainly well suited for running tubeless.


They most certainly are designed to run tubeless.

How narrow of a rim? I expect someone to correct me, but. If you run them on a i22, does the thin rim keep some of the tread off the ground, and give you something similar to the ground contact of a 2.1?


----------



## StevePodraza (Jun 29, 2006)

ok here it is! Liteville 301 with 27.5 x 2.8 DDF and 26 x 2.8 DHRII on 29IW Stans! loving them so far, I do have the DHF 2.6 I will throw back on to see the difference and also have an aggressor 26 x 2.3 and a 26 x 2.4 DHRII. I will do some testing. but loving the traction! thanks!


----------



## radam25 (Jun 17, 2010)

For anyone looking to test out a 26+ setup but hasn't had a chance get wheels/tires, I'm selling a setup I no longer need (I'm switching to a 29er). Listing over on pinkbike:
https://www.pinkbike.com/buysell/2376172/


----------



## PUGlife (Apr 23, 2018)

Hey, I'm setting my Surly Instigator up with new tires possibly. Currently running the WTB Rangers but I'm looking for something that hooks up better in wet/loose conditions but I don't want to make it a total pig for climbing or pumping out of corners

So basically Dirt Wizard 26x3 60tpi or Maxxis DHR/DHF 28x2.8 60tpi? I like the idea of getting full on 3" tires but I like the tighter handling of the 2.8's....


----------



## Nubcakes (Jan 12, 2017)

The 26x3 Dirt Wizards are pretty solid. They are a more draggy than the Rangers but the Grip is excellent. I don't think they are designed for the wet, but I've had better luck with them when the trails get muddy compared to the Fast and Tough Rangers. 

The other option to consider is the Vee T-Fatty. It looks a little more meaty than the Rangers. If I get some spare Dosh I may try em out at some point this year.


----------



## PUGlife (Apr 23, 2018)

Thanks for your input on the DW's. Any comparison to the Maxxis Minions?


----------



## Kyle201 (Jun 24, 2011)

My vote is on the Minions for sure. Ran the Dirt Wizards for quite some time, and while they may roll slightly faster, the Minions perform much much better in any conditions. More grip, better dampening and tougher casing. I would go 3C/120tpi front and DC/60tpi rear. 

Nubcakes - I would recommend against the Vee T-fatty, especially if you're looking for something "meaty". Even compared to the Ranger these tires are kinda pathetic. Bit of a scam really. They call it a 3.0, but on a 45mm internal rim, the casing is only 2.8" wide and the tread is 2.45" wide. Weird tire, really tall and voluminous, but the tire shape and tread does not inspire confidence for anything other than light XC.


----------



## Nubcakes (Jan 12, 2017)

Never used any Maxxis tires yet so I can't comment on them. Since I am using Marge Lite rims(65mm, i59), things can get a bit wonky if you go below 3 inch tires. 

Thanks for the heads up on the T-fatty. In my experience most tires are always smaller than they advertise. On these marge lites the Tough/Fast Rangers were like 2.85-ish inches for casing and knob width. The DWs are 2.9-ish knob and 2.88-ish casing.

I am looking for something nicely wedged between the Ranger and Dirt Wizard. Like a bit faster than the DirtWizard but more grippy than the Ranger. Ideally I'd want like 26x3.35 tire but those don't exist so we play the cards we're dealt! I might give fat tires another go for 4 seasons if I can find any that have decent rolling resistance without **** tier grip!


----------



## Kyle201 (Jun 24, 2011)

Nubcakes said:


> Ideally I'd want like 26x3.35 tire but those don't exist so we play the cards we're dealt!


Apparently the Fat B Nimble 4.0 only comes out around 3.5, so is close to this size you want. Also can be found labelled as a Chaoyang Big Daddy.

Unfortunately I've only heard bad things about the sidewall thinness, but could work for less rocky / aggressive riding.


----------



## chelboed (Jul 29, 2005)

Necropost revival:

Broke my trusty 26er frame...tried to replace it with a Fisher Mullet but don't like the geometry.

I'm going to build a Brand X HT 01 with my Hope Pro 4 Flow, Sektor 150 kit which according to my research, should clear a Ranger 2.8 just fine.

Fingers crossed, we'll see how it goes.

Frame
















Photos I've gleaned and snatched from the net:
Seat stay clearance

















Chainstay clearance
















Fork clearance/fit


----------



## Nubcakes (Jan 12, 2017)

It should go flying~ the rangers are very fast in my experience


----------



## chelboed (Jul 29, 2005)

It will be replacing this:


















More BB drop & geo I'm hoping will give it a taller stack and longer reach so I can run short stem.


----------



## chelboed (Jul 29, 2005)

Got the 26x2.8" Rangers mounted up. Rides great!


----------



## Nubcakes (Jan 12, 2017)

Looks great! Take for a few trails and drop a line on it's performance!


----------



## chelboed (Jul 29, 2005)

So wet and sloppy here right now. I can only ride when it's frozen until about March-April.

I did get 2 rides in. 1x singletrack on frozen trail when it was wearing the 2.4 Ardents. Feels fantastic. So much better than what it replaced...but not a great as my Stache.

BB drop and long ETT make for a roomy, comfy cockpit. Love that!! Feels low and nimble. Easy to pedal.

My other ride was really soft squishy gravel. It was wearing the 2.8 Rangers, but way too soft to enjoy. Pulled it on some pavement post ride just to get a feel of the Rangers on hardpack. Fast and grippy for sure. At 215#, I'll be around 20-22-psi. (I run 15psi on my 29x3 bike)

The bike doesn't manual as well as my old one but will be easy to adapt to.

I'm liking it for sure!! New geo=very happy.


----------



## Tourendo (Jan 22, 2004)

@chelboed - is that a 27.5 frame,and is your fork still at 150 mm travel or did you drop it lower? I'm thinking of buying the same frame.


----------



## chelboed (Jul 29, 2005)

It's a Brand X HT-01 27.5 frame from chain reaction. $129

I'm running a 150mm Rockshox Sektor Dual Position Coil (120/150) and haven't even thought about dropping it. It's a straight 1 1/8" steerer version and the frame is tapered, so I also bought a Nukeproof internal Cup Type headset with a reducer crown race to fit my fork.

My bottom bracket height with the Ranger 26x2.8 is 305mm which is lower than I'm used to, but nearly the same as a Pipedream Moxie...which everyone is drooling over.

It feels very comfy/natural.

It's a size Large - 19"

I'm 6'1.5-6'2" with a 34.5-35" inseam and like it.

I run an XL Aluminum Stache with a 60mm x 10deg stem and a Deity CZ 38 bars with a few spacers under the stem.

On the HT-01, I'm running very little headset spacers now with 70mm x 10deg Thomson Stem and Protaper AM720 50mm rise bars. I swapped out my Spike Race stem.

It's got more reach and stack than my old 26er- LIKE!

The paint chips kinda easily, but the fit and finish is very nice and the tube shapes are actually pretty easy on the eyes.

It's supposed to clear 27.5x2.3". It snugly clears 26x2.8 Ranger on a Stan's Flow EX that measure small at a little over 2.6". I actually clipped some corner knobs down a bit to give me some room to flex under heavy standup pedaling. That said...since the tires are a tad narrower than 2.8...they're also taller and somewhat voluminous. I'm going to start somewhere around 20-22psi. (I run 15psi on the 29x3 Stache) It really takes the edge off bumps and kinda rides like a Cadillac.

The 26x2.8 Ranger won't be as fast on hardpack as a 27.5x2.3 comparable tread at a higher psi, but in the chop...it should be quick, nimble, and smooth.

Anyone who likes Hardtails and has a 26er QR/135 bolt up rear wheel, 1 1/8" steerer bike and needs a new frame will appreciate it. It's got a fairly modern feel to it.

Would I recommend it to someone on a budget? Absolutely!

Would I recommend it to a 26er rider that needs a new frame? Absolutely!

Will it hang with my Stache? Nope...not on Rocky trail anyhoo.

I think it's a good tough frame though and would not hesitate to cut a stealth dropper slot in it. Would be fine.


----------



## chrisx (Mar 4, 2009)

Anybody taken a callaper to their 2.8 x 26 tires. Maybe it is time to post some measurements, so poeple can make a guess as to what the widest tire they can order is. Is the maxxis 2.8 a true 2.8, or is it a 2.6_

Maybe measure some well used tires, as some say they expand a little with use.

Wow 13 pages of 26+, 1,286 replys.


----------



## chelboed (Jul 29, 2005)

My 26x2.8 WTB Rangers after 2 days of stretching have rested at around 2.688" on Stan's Flow EX rims. I'm thinking that they'd be a true 2.8 on i35s


----------



## Shredman69 (Apr 1, 2007)

chrisx said:


> Anybody taken a callaper to their 2.8 x 26 tires. Maybe it is time to post some measurements, so poeple can make a guess as to what the widest tire they can order is. Is the maxxis 2.8 a true 2.8, or is it a 2.6_
> 
> Maybe measure some well used tires, as some say they expand a little with use.
> 
> Wow 13 pages of 26+, 1,286 replys.


If u scroll back, u will see that almost all of the 26+ tires have been measured and posted. I'm pretty sure I have posted 2.75 Dirt Wizards, 2.8 & 3.0 Rangers and 2.8 DHRII's. :thumbsup:


----------



## Shredman69 (Apr 1, 2007)

richj8990 said:


> Sorry to spam this thread; what forks are you guys using for 26+ tires; are you using a standard 27.5" fork or did you take the arch off a 26"?


My 26" Fox 36 180 fits 3.0 tires no problem.


----------



## chelboed (Jul 29, 2005)

Standard 26" Rockshox Sektor
Clears a Ranger 2.8 with plenty of room


----------



## chrisx (Mar 4, 2009)

Shredman69 said:


> If u scroll back, u will see that almost all of the 26+ tires have been measured and posted. I'm pretty sure I have posted 2.75 Dirt Wizards, 2.8 & 3.0 Rangers and 2.8 DHRII's. :thumbsup:


They say, tires grow a little with mileage. the side wall softens a little and 
the tire get a tad wider.

I was thinking measurements of worn in 26+ tires would be a good thing.


----------



## chrisx (Mar 4, 2009)

OH.
Is that the 26 x 2.8 or 27.5 x 2.8? What is the internal width of the rim?



Shredman69 said:


> Well, I've had my DHRII's for a few months now and I finally had to add 2oz of Stan's sealant to the rear tire this past Sunday after I got a puncture during my ride. Up until then, I had been running the tires tubless with NO sealant, for a few months!!! The front still has no sealant too. Anyway, here are the measurements and pics of the front and rear. They are holding up nicely. The rear is obviously wearing faster. Front psi is 13-14 and the rear is 17-18. Both are about 2.74ish knob to knob.


Well, he posted photos showing 2.74 inch tire width, the quote left the photo behind.


----------



## chrisx (Mar 4, 2009)

Nubcakes said:


> I actually emailed WTB about the ranger 3.0 before I ordered asking for the tire Geometry and if It'd work on a 65mm rim. Their reply:
> We have not tested them on anything above a 45mm rim so I cannot say with certainty or recommend. Though I would suspect that they will mount to either without much issue, the wider rims may prove slightly more difficult to mount/remove the tires.
> 
> The Ranger 3.0 Tire was designed around use with a 45mm internal rim width though you can mount them to rims with internal width of 25mm.
> ...


The message you have entered is too short. Please lengthen your message to at least 3 characters.


----------



## Shredman69 (Apr 1, 2007)

chrisx said:


> OH.
> Is that the 26 x 2.8 or 27.5 x 2.8? What is the internal width of the rim?
> 
> Well, he posted photos showing 2.74 inch tire width, the quote left the photo behind.


My rims are LB carbon, 26 x 46mm, 40i. Prior to the Maxxis, I had the Rangers and prior to that, I had Dirt Wizards. The DHRII's are the best of the bunch. :thumbsup:


----------



## chrisx (Mar 4, 2009)

Shredman69 said:


> My DHRII�s are the best of the bunch. :thumbsup:


Thanks, I am cutting it close, 2.74 will work.
Any_ guess_ as to what 8mm narrower rim does to the 2.8 tire?

I may order this one,
https://www.lightbicycle.com/enduro...e-hookless-tubeless-compatible-strongest.html
As I prepare for this years adventure. I am not buying the 40, because I might want to mount a 2.1 at some point.


----------



## Cornfield (Apr 15, 2012)

2.8 DHF is just fine and dandy on my 29i Flow rim.

I decided to build my 26er back up and just got it finished right before I got a new 29er frame, so I've been riding that. I do want to spend more time on the 26", just got used to some new 16 degree backsweep bars on the 29er, so now I need another set for the 26er, lol!

Just threw some cheap 1x parts at it, think I spent around $150. You can kinda see the 2.8 has a nice profile.


----------



## Shredman69 (Apr 1, 2007)

chrisx said:


> Thanks, I am cutting it close, 2.74 will work.
> Any_ guess_ as to what 8mm narrower rim does to the 2.8 tire?
> 
> I may order this one,
> ...


The label on the Maxxis tires says 39mm minimum rim id for their 2.8's. Obviously u can still put it on the smaller id rims, but the tire will have a more round profile and not handle as it was designed. It will be more likely to squirm or burp on a smaller id rim. I also have another wheel set with the LB 38's, (32i) and I ran the Dirt Wizards on them when I first got them. However, Surly says the minimum for the 2.75 Dirt Wizard is 35mm external. I think once u try the 2.8's, u won't ever run a smaller tire again, so I'd go with the 40i LB's.


----------



## chrisx (Mar 4, 2009)

Shredman69 said:


> label Maxxis 39mm minimum 2.8's. _Obviously round profile_  not handle as it was designed. go 40i .


Do it right maybe just one time,

I bought some out of date top of the line parts for my 26er. 10 speed xtr crank for $225 for example. A carefull shopper might ger some DT 135mm hubs for half off


----------



## Shredman69 (Apr 1, 2007)

chrisx said:


> Do it right maybe just one time,


???


----------



## chrisx (Mar 4, 2009)

Shredman69 said:


> ???


Talking to my self. Maybe I should listen for a change.

_"The label on the Maxxis tires says 39mm minimum rim id for their 2.8's."_

My Fox float may not take a 2.8, but my rigid fork will.


----------



## Shredman69 (Apr 1, 2007)

chrisx said:


> Talking to my self. Maybe I should listen for a change.
> 
> _"The label on the Maxxis tires says 39mm minimum rim id for their 2.8's."_
> 
> My Fox float may not take a 2.8, but my rigid fork will.


Ahh, got it. ??


----------



## chrisx (Mar 4, 2009)

*26+ review*

Jamis Dragonfly Review: Converting a Commuter - BIKEPACKING.com


----------



## Monster Truck (Sep 17, 2009)

26+ people: looks like we’re doing a White Rim trip in April. My sons bike is a 27.5 Intense Recluse built with Stan’s Mk3 Crest 26” wheels and a 27.5 Reba fork. Looking for info on something lighting and relatively fast rolling that will fit with the existing bike. Basically something to manage moderate sand. 

Something like the WTB Ranger 2.8 seems enticing. I know the rim is not optimal, I’ll spring tires, not new wheels for the trip. Any experience with fittment and mounting narrow is appreciated. 

I think a light 2.5-2.6 would be ideal. But those tend to be very heavy and aggressive tires and not what we want. But I’m open to suggestions.


----------



## chelboed (Jul 29, 2005)

I'm running 26x2.8 Rangers on Stan's Flow EX and they measure 2.7". I'm 215# running them at 20-22psi.

On concrete, they roll slower than my 29x3 Chupacabras at 15psi.

I've not had dry trail yet since I mounted them, so actual trail time has been miniscule and snowy.

I think they'll be pretty nice on dirt. They'll soak up chatter well. I was just surprised at how much faster the 29x3 felt in comparison.


----------



## Meeners (Aug 16, 2016)

If anybody is needing a brand new set of 2.8" or 3.0" Rangers, I have a set of each virtually brand new. I've swapped to Maxxis.


----------



## chelboed (Jul 29, 2005)

Didn't know Maxxis made 26+


----------



## richj8990 (Apr 4, 2017)

chelboed said:


> Didn't know Maxxis made 26+


Yes, and the Minion 2.8 is MUCH better than the WTB Ranger. The Ranger can roll OK in a straight line but the handling and cornering were not very good at all. Maybe with your rims they will be better than my experience. I only have maybe 100 miles on the Minion so I'm still learning the limits but no crashes yet. I like the thicker casing of the Minion; it holds the shape a lot better, even on a 25mm rim; the Ranger was very eccentric about anything suboptimal. Yes the Minion weighs more but who cares if it grips better and you don't crash.

BTW, in comparison to your 20-22 psi, I'm 150 lbs on a 34 lb bike, and am running 12-17 psi for either the 2.8 Ranger or Minion. 22 psi is a lot for a 2.8, that's closer to what I use for a 2.5, but maybe it's the rider weight difference. Also if it matters I'm starting at 17-18 psi for a 27.5 Maxxis Rekon 2.6 (which is a great tire, it's everything you want in a plus tire and minimal drawbacks like floating on pavement).


----------



## Nubcakes (Jan 12, 2017)

richj8990 said:


> ...The Ranger can roll OK in a straight line but the handling and cornering were not very good at all...


Similar to my experience. The Rangers(tough and fast 3.0) are very quick with low rolling resistance on nearly all non-winter conditions. However, their grip on most dry surfaces was "OK" and on wet surfaces; "Sketchy at best". Taking tight turns aggressively was a no-go and I occasionally had to lock the rear tire to compensate when the front started washing out at modest speeds on looser surfaces.

Great tires for conserving energy and going a steady modest pace, bad tires for aggressive riding or wet conditions.


----------



## mhelander (May 9, 2014)

Interesting findings... 2.8 TCS Light is my all weather tire and it's been great in winter conditions including wet ice.

Yes, it's more "directional" ie front goes exactly where's pointing, hardly ever could "throw" through corners 

Knobs are too small for grip on dry fresh snow, or wet mud & swamps. But way better than Schwalbe Thunder Burt which is my go-fast summer season tire.

Also found their grip pretty good on rock gardens & "enduro" trails with all roots exposed up, especially when wet 

Tire isn't winter riding very fast on harder surfaces & plenty of speed variations where Burts shine. But if longer ride and keeping smoother speed then typically as fast but much faster & easier on wet & tricky.

Sent from my Mi A2 using Tapatalk


----------



## chree (Nov 15, 2018)

Reading, reading and more reading about 26+ tires for my Surly Instigator 2.0 Small frame-up build. Fork will be *rigid*, thus seeking the largest tire. Ideally 3.2" to 3.5", however not available in 26".


Maxxis Minion DHF/DHR - 26x2.8 - best tire from research, not enough volume for my application

WTB Ranger - 26x3.0 - light weight, fast rolling, reduced traction in loose dirt / mud

Surly Knard - 26x3.0 120 TPI - unknown weight, fast rolling, reduced traction in loose dirt / mud

Surly Dirt Wizard - 26x3.0 60 TPI - unknown weight, likely heavier than the Knard, likely better traction than the Ranger or Knard in loose dirt / mud
40mm WTB i40 Scraper or 50mm Surly Rabbit Hole rims. Leaning towards the Knards for light trail use. Thoughts? Input? *Thanks!*


----------



## Shredman69 (Apr 1, 2007)

chree said:


> Reading, reading and more reading about 26+ tires for my Surly Instigator 2.0 Small frame-up build. Fork will be *rigid*, thus seeking the largest tire. Ideally 3.2" to 3.5", however not available in 26".
> 
> 
> Maxxis Minion DHF/DHR - 26x2.8 - best tire from research, not enough volume for my application
> ...


For your application, I would get the Ranger's. They have better traction than the knard and will be good for light trail use. They're way lighter than the 60tpi 3.0 Dirt Wizard too. As for the rims, maybe the rabbit holes since you want more volume.


----------



## chree (Nov 15, 2018)

Shredman69 said:


> For your application, I would get the Ranger's. They have better traction than the knard and will be good for light trail use. They're way lighter than the 60tpi 3.0 Dirt Wizard too. As for the rims, maybe the rabbit holes since you want more volume.


The Rangers are priced well. Choose the widest rim that will fit the frame for volume, that makes sense. I really appreciate your help!


----------



## Cornfield (Apr 15, 2012)

I like the Ranger. I've got the light one, but if I got another I'd go with the tough one for more durability.


----------



## Shredman69 (Apr 1, 2007)

chree said:


> The Rangers are priced well. Choose the widest rim that will fit the frame for volume, that makes sense. I really appreciate your help!


No problem!:thumbsup:


----------



## chree (Nov 15, 2018)

Regarding rim width, the 50mm Rabbit Holes are not easily set up tubeless, the 40mm i40 Scraper's are made for tubeless, according to WTB. Tubeless drops 1.25 pounds and is said to improve the ride (I have never tried tubeless). Is tubeless worth losing 10mm rim width?


----------



## Carl Mega (Jan 17, 2004)

I have rabbit holes - pretty easy to do tubeless so long as you have tubeless tires. One wrap of wide tape and you're set.


----------



## Meeners (Aug 16, 2016)

Guys I have a set of 26x2.8 Rangers and 26x3.0 Rangers with one ride on them each. Mainly used them for testing. I'd be willing to let them go for cheap to forum members in this thread. Please let me know if interested.


----------



## jakabilly (Mar 3, 2019)

@meeners Are they the tough or light casing? I’m very interested


----------



## Meeners (Aug 16, 2016)

Sorry, they are the light high grips.


----------



## spankbomb (Mar 28, 2012)

Meeners said:


> Sorry, they are the light high grips.


Interested. I sent you a private message. Thanks!


----------



## jakabilly (Mar 3, 2019)

I’m interested in both sets. How much are you asking?


----------



## richj8990 (Apr 4, 2017)

chree said:


> The Rangers are priced well. Choose the widest rim that will fit the frame for volume, that makes sense. I really appreciate your help!


Why would anyone think the Ranger has good grip? Look at the knobs, they are about 25% the size of a Minion knob. They have good rollover for a 26", relatively low rolling resistance, yes they are fairly lightweight. But grip? No. They don't even have Rekon-level knobs. I don't plan on buying one again. Don't ignore the DHRII on the front or rear, that's a great tire too just like the DHF. 2.8 plenty of width. Ranger? Hardpack, and if hardpack, you don't need a plus tire to begin with.


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

richj8990 said:


> Why would anyone think the Ranger has good grip? Look at the knobs, they are about 25% the size of a Minion knob. They have good rollover for a 26", relatively low rolling resistance, yes they are fairly lightweight. But grip? No. They don't even have Rekon-level knobs. I don't plan on buying one again. Don't ignore the DHRII on the front or rear, that's a great tire too just like the DHF. 2.8 plenty of width. Ranger? Hardpack, and if hardpack, you don't need a plus tire to begin with.


A cross country tread pattern is all about rolling fast and fuel economy whereas, a DH tire is all about being a monster mudder and who cares 'bout fuel economy... Thus, my MiddleChild has three pair of shoes. Street session, flow trail and moto knobby, respectively.

The Ranger is a good general purpose tire for Valhalla or Keystone there are other choices.


----------



## Ofroad'bent (Jul 10, 2010)

Any sign of studded 26+ this year?


----------



## Ofroad'bent (Jul 10, 2010)

Ofroad'bent said:


> Any sign of studded 26+ this year?


Or, has anyone studded something like a Surly Dirt Wizard 3"?


----------



## Ofroad'bent (Jul 10, 2010)

I'm considering studding a Dirt Wizard. I wrote the guy that makes Grip Studs, Bryan Schwartz, and he was very helpful. Surly OTOH was... well, not surly but they wouldn't suggest studding the tire and wouldn't answer his questions.

Bottom line is that if the knobs on the tire are 10mm x10mm x5mm deep, I can stud it with Gripstuds.
Does anyone have one they can measure for me? It's a fairly expensive experiment to buy the $tud kit and tire, but I might do it if the measurements work.

While you're at it, how wide is a Surly Dirt Wizard 26x3.0 at the widest? 

If this doesn't work, I'll be down to a Minion DHR+. 
I'd appreciate it if anyone can measure the lugs and width on one of those too.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## DRamsey1991 (Jan 15, 2018)

Hey guys, I'm relatively new to The forum but I just got a new bike and wanted to get in touch with the community. I previously had a Marine Pine Mountain B+ bike. I really loved it, at least when I was riding it. The Pine Mountain had some quirks that I just couldn't get over. It was a beautiful bike but I decided to let it go. Jensen had the Jamis Dragonslayer Sport 26+ for 50% off. I've been wanting a dragonslayer for a while so I didn't hesitate to pull the trigger. It was after I got it that I started to worry about the availability of 26 plus parts. I had trouble finding any of the vee tire fatty in 26 plus and I could only find retailers selling the WTB Ranger 26 by 3 and the light version and not the tough so I decided to reach out to WTB and Surly. Here's what I got in response.
Heya Dalton,



Thanks for reaching out. I too am a lover and rider of 26+, so I feel your pain in the relatively small number of tires out there. You’re spot on in that the 26 x 3 Dirt Wizard is the tubeless version and the 2.75 is not. We don’t have plans to discontinue our 26+ tires because it’s still something we spec and believe in, so I don’t think that you need to worry about that. Depending on the tread you’re looking for, WTB also makes their Ranger tire in a 2.8 and is tubeless. It’s the tire I use primarily and it does well on our trails here in Minnesota. Since the bike world seems to be fairly cyclical, I’m for one hoping that folks come back around on 26+ in the future but at least for now there are still some options out there.

Let me know if you have any other questions and happy riding!





Joe Vokracka

Customer Service + Warranty Support"

The response from WTB wasn't near as positive. 

"Hi Dalton,

We are still producing a version of the Ranger 26+ moving into 2020, though you are not mistaken that sizing has not picked up and finding tires may become more difficult in a few years but i really cant say what may or may not happen.


Regards,

Jordan
WTB Rider Support"


It seems like, now that two-niners are in pretty much every category of mountain biking and a geometry is up to date most people and companies are moving to bikes that can run pretty wide 29-in wheels or can run either B+ or 29. It seems like a lot of the fans of the smaller diameter wheels like 27.5 and 26 plus just comes down to a personal preference for the fun feeling. I can't really weigh in on my thoughts of 26 plus versus B plus because the Pine Mountain was rigid and the dragon slayer has a rock shock fork. It definitely feels different but I wouldn't say it's good or bad. Just different. I do feel like I'm not as efficient on pave trails and the suspension fork could play a big role there. Either way I really like the bike and I could not pass it up for the price. I already ordered a spare set of WTB Ranger 26x3 in the late casing because they were on sale at universal cycles. Just kind of wanted to share these emails I got from manufacturers. Hopefully, if nothing else, we will still have this early dirt wizards for the foreseeable future.


----------



## vikb (Sep 7, 2008)

DRamsey1991 said:


> It was after I got it that I started to worry about the availability of 26 plus parts.


I think you are right to be worried about 26+ tires. It's such a niche that it wouldn't take much to get rid of your preferred options. That's just life if you want to ride a bike that's well outside what's mainstream.

Depending how much you ride you could stock pile enough tires to get you through a few years on the trails. As you use them keep buying new ones to maintain and rotate your stock. At least that way you know you have a good long stretch with tires no matter what happens.

A 26+ frame should be able to run 275er rubber as well with different rims. That may not be what you want to do, but it keeps some future options open and makes selling the frame possible even if 26+ is dead.

To the point about the bike industry being cyclical I really don't think that's going to happen with 26 or 26+. There is really no case to be made for that move so I'd say where things are at today is as good as it gets for 26+.


----------



## DRamsey1991 (Jan 15, 2018)

Running regular 27.5 certainly wasn't what I wanted to do. I wanted a plus bike and these were such a good deal that I jumped on it. I'm trying to see what 27.5 wheel tire combos people are successfully running on these. I may just have to sell it. Hopefully I can get close to what I paid since I got a good deal. I've only ridden it a few times and nothing too hard. *Sigh* total bummer.


----------



## Carl Mega (Jan 17, 2004)

if you got a good deal and set on plus, stock up on some close out DHFs or DirtWizards. They last a long, long time. 2 sets of each. I've run 26+ Maxxis, DW and Rangers; if it were me - I'd get some DHFs. I think I saw them going for 1/2 what I paid when they first came out.


----------



## DRamsey1991 (Jan 15, 2018)

I will try the DHFs once I get through Christmas. I plan on getting an extra set of sliding dropouts and maybe some spare rims and tires. I wasn't set on 26+, but I don't know that I'll like 27.5x2.3 or whatever I can fit on the bike. I used to have a rigid 29er with 29x2.2 tires and the ride felt quite harsh to me.


----------



## Cornfield (Apr 15, 2012)

I just bought a 60tpi DHR to replace a Ranger that I thought was too thin and flimsy, now I want to try 120tpi Minions to see if they'll liven up the bike, lol!

Hey Carl, know of any deals on those? I paid regular price (~$60) for the 60tpi on amazon.


----------



## Carl Mega (Jan 17, 2004)

Cornfield said:


> Hey Carl, know of any deals on those? I paid regular price (~$60) for the 60tpi on amazon.


An ad came through a while ago - I'll see if I can find. I remember thinking that it was disappointingly cheaper than I bought mine. I bought the 120TPI directly from Maxxis when they were first released and I think I paid like $95 plus shipping? It's prob in this thread.


----------



## DRamsey1991 (Jan 15, 2018)

If anyone wants the WTB Ranger 26x3 TCS Light, universal cycles is selling them for half price right now.

https://www.universalcycles.com/sho...Y7tnm4ijKcUhHQhxF9MK0gx_D8n-qNeBoC4gIQAvD_BwE


----------



## Cornfield (Apr 15, 2012)

Carl Mega said:


> An ad came through a while ago - I'll see if I can find. I remember thinking that it was disappointingly cheaper than I bought mine. I bought the 120TPI directly from Maxxis when they were first released and I think I paid like $95 plus shipping? It's prob in this thread.


I remember that.

All I'm seeing right now is $68 for 60tpi and $77 for 120tpi. Maybe it was just a limited time deal, but I haven't looked everywhere, just Jenson, Bluesky, Cambria, Universal, Worldwide, Amazon, and Google.


----------



## Meeners (Aug 16, 2016)

If anyone needs a DHRII in 60 TPI let me know. I decided to go 120 front and rear since my suspension is Single Pivot and hard to tune. Just purchased to test fit and never ridden. Half Price plus shipping.


----------



## hobbit712 (Feb 1, 2020)

DRamsey1991 said:


> If anyone wants the WTB Ranger 26x3 TCS Light, universal cycles is selling them for half price right now.
> 
> https://www.universalcycles.com/sho...Y7tnm4ijKcUhHQhxF9MK0gx_D8n-qNeBoC4gIQAvD_BwE


Saw this last night.I just received a Jamis Dragonslayer 26+ last week with these tire. I have only had a chance to get out once but it was a great ride. I figured I could use some spares so I ordered two last night. Great price!


----------



## Meeners (Aug 16, 2016)

+1 for the Maxxis 26+ tire. IMHO the best grip and suppleness in the 26+ game.

Swapped out the 60 TPI DHRII for the newer style 120 TPI DHRII in the rear since this bike has a single pivot design. Going to stiffen the shock and run the softer sidewall in efforts to make the rear feel a little more progressive. Going to try the DHF in the front and may possibly go DHRII in the front depending on how it feels. Just waiting on my new chain to come in so I can test.


----------



## AbnInf (Dec 1, 2010)

Any recommendations on how much Stan's sealant to use in a 26x3.0? These are my first tubeless tires. I got my valves today.


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

AbnInf said:


> Any recommendations on how much Stan's sealant to use in a 26x3.0? These are my first tubeless tires. I got my valves today.


Around 2 oz. will do the deed.


----------



## Ofroad'bent (Jul 10, 2010)

Finally got my DIY Studded Surly Dirt Wizard 26x3 up and running.
I installed 120 Grip Studs.

I got a rigid 29er carbon fork with plenty of room, in case I ever go 27.5x3.


----------



## chelboed (Jul 29, 2005)

Crazy, bruh!!

Need a complete rundown on that rig... Make model etc.

Fun!


----------



## Ofroad'bent (Jul 10, 2010)

chelboed said:


> Crazy, bruh!!
> 
> Need a complete rundown on that rig... Make model etc.
> 
> Fun!


Thundervolt Kodiak. Full carbon, full boing. Been racing it for a few years, aluminum custom job before that.

I rode it all over Sedona- worked really well. Also rode Moab with earlier version.
Impossible to endo!

Here it is with summer tires.









In winter I run 3" studded + tires.









https://barbjcampbell.smugmug.com/Sedona-2018-Richard/n-5SMwwp/2019-Sedona-Richard/i-3ccPfQq/A


----------



## chelboed (Jul 29, 2005)

Ofroad'bent said:


> Thundervolt Kodiak. Full carbon, full boing. Been racing it for a few years, aluminum custom job before that.
> 
> I rode it all over Sedona- worked really well. Also rode Moab with earlier version.
> Impossible to endo!
> ...


I'm going to likely receive you differently than an average MTB'er on this site. I was asking about Fat Recumbent's several years ago and got flamed about it.

I think it's fun as crap to get a totally different riding experience on my local trail network from time to time.

-I ride a 26x2.4 rigid 10spd (giant BMX type of bike)
-I ride a 29x3 Stache with DHF's
-I ride a 26x2.8 Brand X HT-01 11spd
-I ride a 150/160mm Canyon spectral

I would love to have a 36'er.
I would love to have a 1990's-2000's Burro bike (20x3")
I would love to have a 36'er PennyFarthing to try trail riding.
I'm planning to get "my first MTB" back from my sister at some point (1990's Trek Antelope)

And yup...I think a plus bent or fat bent would be really really fun on some of my local trails. I think I could be rather terrifying on some of them as well...but overall, I love to mix it up now and then.

You're 'bent is PIMP!


----------



## Ofroad'bent (Jul 10, 2010)

chelboed said:


> I'm going to likely receive you differently than an average MTB'er on this site. I was asking about Fat Recumbent's several years ago and got flamed about it.
> 
> I think it's fun as crap to get a totally different riding experience on my local trail network from time to time.
> 
> ...


Thanks, didn't mean to hijack the thread, but with an angled non-tapered headset on such a custom bike and nice DT swiss hubs with carbon rims I'm really restricted to a 26+ up front.

I have a bad neck, and in the 90s was told to give up biking. 5 recumbents later, I've done a ton of biking, a lot of adventure racing, and a moderate amount of MTB racing.


----------



## PHeller (Dec 28, 2012)

So, I could totally run some 26x2.8 rangers on a tandem I'd like to use for off-road riding, but I don't want to invest in wider rims. 

Could I set up an old set of 20mm wide rims ghetto tubeless and run 26x2.8 WTB Rangers?


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

PHeller said:


> So, I could totally run some 26x2.8 rangers on a tandem I'd like to use for off-road riding, but I don't want to invest in wider rims.
> 
> Could I set up an old set of 20mm wide rims ghetto tubeless and run 26x2.8 WTB Rangers?


You can do the road rim with mountain tire thing, for sure. Tubeless on rims that do not have a beadseat is not as reliable as those that do have a beadseat. Sure, we did it when Stan's first came out with their rimstrip/valve stem kit and it was kinda ok. Tubeless can be drama free, done properly but reliability should be a key ingredient.


----------



## Nubcakes (Jan 12, 2017)

PHeller said:


> So, I could totally run some 26x2.8 rangers on a tandem I'd like to use for off-road riding, but I don't want to invest in wider rims.
> 
> Could I set up an old set of 20mm wide rims ghetto tubeless and run 26x2.8 WTB Rangers?


You probably could. I've seen some people run 27.5x2.8 Rangers on i23 rims before and i23 isnt that much larger than i20.

It looked a bit dicey but the rider was shredding trails well enough. Your mileage will vary if the rims are not tubeless ready. If that is the case you'll likely need to build up the inside of the rim with like gorilla tape to make it work. It will likely leak for a while until the sealant works its way into all the crevices.

I'd get the Tough/Fast variant because they are a bit thicker and wont flex as much. That will help a bit with a such a narrow rim.

Usually I am the weird one to run wide as hell rims(i59 with 26x2.3!) so going to the other extreme is kinda weird to me!


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

Nubcakes said:


> You probably could. I've seen some people run 27.5x2.8 Rangers on i23 rims before and i23 isnt that much larger than i20.
> 
> It looked a bit dicey but the rider was shredding trails well enough. Your mileage will vary if the rims are not tubeless ready. If that is the case you'll likely need to build up the inside of the rim with like gorilla tape to make it work. It will likely leak for a while until the sealant works its way into all the crevices.
> 
> ...


I can only imagine that rider running stupid high pressure to avoid fold over. No fun in that cause traction is thrown to the wind.


----------



## jbphilly (Feb 22, 2012)

What's the current situation with 26+ tires?

Seems like the WTB Rangers are a good option but are out of stock everywhere.

Surly Dirt Wizards seem like another good all around option.

Then there's the Maxxis Minion DHF/DHR which seem pretty heavy duty (I'm not doing downhill riding).

Anything else on the market these days that I should know of? I'm looking to fit a 26x3 in front and a 26x2.8 or less in the back.


----------



## chree (Nov 15, 2018)

Interesting option: Mongoose / Chaoyang 26x3 Sparrow tires, listed as a Mongoose Fat tire on the large online retailer website, search ASIN : B0815LYP24 . If the Chaoyang specs are correct 885 grams is relatively light for this size. http://www.chaoyangtire.com/index.php/pro/pro-details/6/334


----------



## Woodsy (Aug 15, 2005)

jbphilly said:


> What's the current situation with 26+ tires?
> 
> Seems like the WTB Rangers are a good option but are out of stock everywhere.
> 
> ...


I've had best luck with the minions, tubeless ready and not any heavier than WTB.

I tried the WTBs but even here with almost no rocks, and extremely low mileage, the "Tough" version side walls wore like crazy, and WTB had the nuts to tell me I must have run my tire pressures too low ... So they designed plus tires for high pressures only? ?

The surly dirt wizards aren't available tubeless ready for 26 in, otherwise I've heard good things but not tried them.


----------



## hobbit712 (Feb 1, 2020)

I just mounted some Minions both front and rear after having the WTB Rangers on the bike for almost a year. I have only had a couple test rides in but so far I like them. 

Not a whole lot of choices out there.

Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Shredman69 (Apr 1, 2007)

I've run Dirt Wizards, WTB Rangers and Minions, (all run tubeless). Minions are by far the best of the bunch. Specifically 120tpi DHRII's I've been on them since they came out. They're not too heavy, they have the best grip and durability and they're cheaper than either of the others. Plus, they look good too!


----------



## Trailcraft Cycles (Sep 6, 2014)

jbphilly said:


> What's the current situation with 26+ tires?
> 
> Seems like the WTB Rangers are a good option but are out of stock everywhere.
> 
> ...


Apologies to revive old thread but we have a few never ridden WTB Ranger 26x2.8 "26 plus" NEW OLD STOCK. Down to just 6 left! $75.00 each shipped. My understanding is these tires are no longer in production and once gone....gone for good. Listed on Pinkbike so message there if interested where more active. https://www.pinkbike.com/buysell/3451740/


----------



## Shredman69 (Apr 1, 2007)

Trailcraft Cycles said:


> Apologies to revive old thread but we have a few never ridden WTB Ranger 26x2.8 "26 plus" NEW OLD STOCK. Down to just 6 left! $75.00 each shipped. My understanding is these tires are no longer in production and once gone....gone for good. Listed on Pinkbike so message there if interested where more active. https://www.pinkbike.com/buysell/3451740/


Do you have any Maxxis Minion DHR2’s in 26 x 2.8?


----------



## Trailcraft Cycles (Sep 6, 2014)

Shredman69 said:


> Do you have any Maxxis Minion DHR2’s in 26 x 2.8?


We don't, just the WTB Rangers.


----------



## mikesee (Aug 25, 2003)

Shredman69 said:


> Do you have any Maxxis Minion DHR2’s in 26 x 2.8?



There are some Surly Dirt Wizards about in 26 x 3".

If your local shop doesn't have them, I do.


----------



## Shredman69 (Apr 1, 2007)

mikesee said:


> There are some Surly Dirt Wizards about in 26 x 3".
> 
> If your local shop doesn't have them, I do.



Thanks, but I was just looking for any old stock of 2.8 DHR2’s. I currently still have a few new ones in reserve, but since the last poster had old stock of Rangers I thought I’d ask if he had any DHR2’s. I’ve used 2.75 Dirt Wizards in the past, but there nowhere near as good as the 2.8 DHR’s. And the 3.0 Dirt Wizards are a wire bead and really heavy if my memory serves me correctly.


----------



## mikesee (Aug 25, 2003)

Shredman69 said:


> Thanks, but I was just looking for any old stock of 2.8 DHR2’s. I currently still have a few new ones in reserve, but since the last poster had old stock of Rangers I thought I’d ask if he had any DHR2’s. I’ve used 2.75 Dirt Wizards in the past, but there nowhere near as good as the 2.8 DHR’s. And the 3.0 Dirt Wizards are a wire bead and really heavy if my memory serves me correctly.



These DW's are 3.0 (not 2.75), folding bead, and tubeless ready.

Nice tires, but sounds like not what you're after.


----------

